# Fat Chicks WTF



## natrone23 (Jul 21, 2008)

Do you know how many good looking chicks there would be if they stopped eating like fucking slobs..........................I see these fat chicks at clubs and shit and you can tell they spent time on make up, hair ect............and think to myself wow if you spent that much time at the gym than dudes would want you....they spend hours on there hair and clothes and it dosent mean a damm thing you are still fat and disgusting and thats why guys don't want you. I'm at work the other day eating lunch and this fat chick (about 230lbs) tells another female coworker "I don't know how you are so skinny" You must not eat anything" and by no means is this girl skinny prob 130ish maybe more....and this fat chick eats her lunch and then goes to the vending machine and gets some powdered donuts and a mountain dew......WTF................think about all those fat chicks with pretty faces.........think how many pretty woman would be out there if half of them wernt fat bodies, were not asking for much just a normal human female (not boney model types)


----------



## OnEcrazysoul (Jul 21, 2008)

damn........


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah, cuz everybody whose fat is fat because they eat a lot, not cuz they have health problems or anything. And everyone was put on this earth to fit your idea of pretty or they are useless.Who needs a head, as long as you have a body?In case you can't tell, this is sarcasm.


natrone23 said:


> Do you know how many good looking chicks there would be if they stopped eating like fucking slobs..........................I see these fat chicks at clubs and shit and you can tell they spent time on make up, hair ect............and think to myself wow if you spent that much time at the gym than dudes would want you....they spend hours on there hair and clothes and it dosent mean a damm thing you are still fat and disgusting and thats why guys don't want you. I'm at work the other day eating lunch and this fat chick (about 230lbs) tells another female coworker "I don't know how you are so skinny" You must not eat anything" and by no means is this girl skinny prob 130ish maybe more....and this fat chick eats her lunch and then goes to the vending machine and gets some powdered donuts and a mountain dew......WTF................think about all those fat chicks with pretty faces.........think how many pretty woman would be out there if half of them wernt fat bodies, were not asking for much just a normal human female (not boney model types)


----------



## natrone23 (Jul 21, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, cuz everybody whose fat is fat because they eat a lot, not cuz they have health problems or anything. And everyone was put on this earth to fit your idea of pretty or they are useless.Who needs a head, as long as you have a body?In case you can't tell, this is sarcasm.


the majority of fat people are fat because of the trash they eat and the lack of physical activity, how many fat people have you met that say have medical problems that causes them to be fat. Give me a break, its a very low percentage............I never said fat woman were useless you said that, many over weight people are nice people. I guess your impling that you cant be smart and have a normal female body at the same time, thats impossible?


----------



## OnEcrazysoul (Jul 21, 2008)

Some people just let themselves go.. lol


----------



## AquafinaOrbit (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha. Yeah though, I am pretty tired of people complaining about their weight and blaming it on genetics. It's funny how magically American genetics are so much worse then say Chinese weight genetics. Also wonder sometimes how people can let themselves get to where they are, like how they don't just look in a mirror once and be like, "Man, I should really stop devouring so many ho hos". Oh well, if that is what they like then it is a mostly free world, not to mention there needs to be something for fat guys.


----------



## natrone23 (Jul 22, 2008)

AquafinaOrbit said:


> Haha. Yeah though, I am pretty tired of people complaining about their weight and blaming it on genetics. It's funny how magically American genetics are so much worse then say Chinese weight genetics. Also wonder sometimes how people can let themselves get to where they are, like how they don't just look in a mirror once and be like, "Man, I should really stop devouring so many ho hos". Oh well, if that is what they like then it is a mostly free world, not to mention there needs to be something for fat guys.


Yeah exactly why are europeons not overweight and yet there relatives (white people in america) are overweight. They take no responsibility, try to blame it on anything under the moon, besides themselves.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 22, 2008)

No, I'm implying that you seem to think that the only women worth fucking are the ones with good bodies. Yeah, a lot of folks are fat because of what they eat.But your initial post came off as one of intolerance to said fat people. Just because someone is fat doesnt mean they don't deserve to have a dude like them. We all have our problems and noone is perfect.


natrone23 said:


> the majority of fat people are fat because of the trash they eat and the lack of physical activity, how many fat people have you met that say have medical problems that causes them to be fat. Give me a break, its a very low percentage............I never said fat woman were useless you said that, many over weight people are nice people. I guess your impling that you cant be smart and have a normal female body at the same time, thats impossible?


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Jul 22, 2008)

There already are HEAPS of hot women in the world, I mean if you're not looking you might not see them, but I can't recall ever going out (even just down the road to the shops) and not seeing a pretty girl ... But I know what you're saying about people who are ridiculously over weight and then blame genetics and shit ... Even though they spend the majority of their lives sitting, eating, wathcing tv while complaining about how bored they are and there's nothing to do and then spend hours on make-up ... If you're bored, how bout going for a run, a walk at least, go to the gym, get some home gym equipment (can't afford it? - go for a walk, that's free)

P.S - Skeleton girls are disgusting, I like a girl who has at least a little meat on her, I mean come on, need some cushin' for the pushin' haha


----------



## overfiend (Jul 22, 2008)

i dont mind a nice round bum it turns me on


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 22, 2008)

you know what's worse? an ugly chick with a hella nice body. it's like they were put here just so your buddies can tease you for doing her. lololololol

i joke.


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 22, 2008)

wow...congratulations on winning the biggest idiot of RIU award. Im a "fat chick" im a size 16...so im not HUGE...but yea...im a big girl. i eat maybe once or twice a day...fast food maybe once or twice a month. i enjoy physical activity and stay pretty active. and u know what? im still fat. but im also a gorgeous girl, i hear it from guys all the time. i probably get hit on more times in an hour that u have been hit on in your whole life. i also have no intention of losing my weight because i would lose my boobs...which are damn near perfect...and my ass...which is perfect. u really need to grow up and stop making judgments about people. its ignorants douche bags like you that cause girls to feel so uncomfortable with their bodies, to the extent that they develop eating disorders, and body dysmorphic disorder.


----------



## reefcouple (Jul 22, 2008)

i'm italian, and italian women have 1 common thing, they all get short fat and hairy, but i love em, and wouldn't want anything else than my wop women lol.. not too mention their BIG attitudes lol


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 22, 2008)

Lol! I used to be a size 12 no where near skinny but not fat either no cheese if you know what I mean ,still got laid still got hit on im only 5ft so I was a roamy little bitch.Now im a size 2 still get hit on, still get laid but now I have the type of men who like their women "little" and "cute" to deal with.My point is fat or skinny you can't win in this fucking world because there is always going to be some dick that has something derogative or just down right skeezy to say.In my view it is insecure and vile and no good will ever come of it.


----------



## FlandersFlash (Jul 22, 2008)

fat chcicks:

They don't yell, they don't tell and they are grateful as hell!!

I don't really mean that. Ben Franklin said it about older women.

Sarah, those are some of the most sensual lips I have ever seen!! WOW


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 22, 2008)

why thank you


----------



## natrone23 (Jul 22, 2008)

"i eat maybe once or twice a day...fast food maybe once or twice a month. i enjoy physical activity and stay pretty active. and u know what? im still fat"

no personal responsibility, its out of your control lol...........eating only 1 meal a day is prob on of the worst things you can do to your body, causes your metabolism to slow down and your body to store more calories as fat, maybe you should eat multiple small meals a day


----------



## Wordz (Jul 22, 2008)

wtf are you a dietitian now? I think natrone got turned down by a bbw now he's mad at all of them hahaha what a shallow mofo


----------



## natrone23 (Jul 22, 2008)

"i also have no intention of losing my weight because i would lose my boobs...which are damn near perfect...and my ass...which is perfect."


I thought it was your genetics was the reason............but now it is because you just don't *want* to.........you actually made one of points for me thanks


----------



## towelie... (Jul 22, 2008)

natrone23 said:


> "i also have no intention of losing my weight because i would lose my boobs...which are damn near perfect...and my ass...which is perfect."
> 
> 
> I thought it was your genetics was the reason............but now it is because you just don't *want* to.........you actually made one of points for me thanks


I'm gonna go with natrones side on this one, cause 99% of fat people just eat to much. and are always complaining that there to fat. 
now i never said that fat people are worth less or some thing, there just less attractive in my opinion.

offtopic: why do all chicks on RIU only post pictures of them where 1 can see like 2 inches of their face? sorry to say but every time i see a pic like that i think " Ooooh... so your eyes/lips/tits/whatever is the only pretty part of you , god you must be hideous"

just my 2 cents


----------



## berbonber (Jul 22, 2008)

towelie... said:


> offtopic: why do all chicks on RIU only post pictures of them where 1 can see like 2 inches of their face? sorry to say but every time i see a pic like that i think " Ooooh... so your eyes/lips/tits/whatever is the only pretty part of you , god you must be hideous"
> 
> just my 2 cents


Haha thats cruel yet very amusing


----------



## natrone23 (Jul 22, 2008)

"now i never said that fat people are worth less or some thing, there just less attractive in my opinion."

exactly


----------



## Jointsmith (Jul 22, 2008)

Nothing worse than a porker....j/k.

IMO, the law of attraction, size doesn't matter as much as them being HEALTHY and HAPPY, which I'm afraid to say most obese/fat people aren't.

PS My girl is size 14/16


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 22, 2008)

i only post part of my face because this is a site where we talk about doing illegal things. duh...if u want me to post a pic of my whole face to show u that im a very pretty girl...i can certainly do that too. i have been a big girl my whole life. i dont really see a need to change. lots of guys change their minds about fat girls once they get to know me...because i also have a pretty kick ass personality.


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 22, 2008)

i wouldnt look like "me" anymore if i lost the weight. im hot...even at a size 16. i dunno...im starting to think that ur just afraid of us big girls...did u get shot down by one? lol.


----------



## natrone23 (Jul 22, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> i wouldnt look like "me" anymore if i lost the weight. im hot...even at a size 16. i dunno...im starting to think that ur just afraid of us big girls...did u get shot down by one? lol.


yes i would be afraid if I was on bottom


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

overfiend said:


> i dont mind a nice round bum it turns me on



hell yes i like me a chick with a LITTLe extra meat on the bones. fuck a skinny cosmo bitch


----------



## panselmo1989 (Jul 22, 2008)

This thread cracks me up. lol
Well i agree with natrone...dont bitch about your weight if you sit aound eating little debbies by the box. not all fat chicks are bad/ugly, just not my type.


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

natrone23 said:


> yes i would be afraid if I was on bottom



Shit Not Me, Def. not of a size 16. Im 180 lb and not a hint of chubby, but i love the curves of a bigger girl Illl handle it all night and then some


----------



## FlandersFlash (Jul 22, 2008)

Sarah,
That is a pretty face, and what I can see of your knockers tells me thay ain't too bad either. 
You rock girl!!


----------



## natrone23 (Jul 22, 2008)

ahhh jeezz now we are going to get all these creepos wanting to see this chicks knockers and shit lol


----------



## panselmo1989 (Jul 22, 2008)

Showmeyourtits!!!


----------



## natrone23 (Jul 22, 2008)

Zekedog will show up undoubtedly


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 22, 2008)

meh...im used to it...guys always wanna see them. but the point im trying to make fellas is that there are some super sexy fat chicks out there who are comfortable with who they are and how they look. they dont feel the need to change for anyone. i like my body...im curvy and sexy and confident in myself. and most guys find confidence to be sexier than anything...well apparently except for the ones who still have some maturing to do...and no...im not going to put up a picture of my tits...sorry...lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 22, 2008)

big girls need loving and dicking down too!


----------



## FlandersFlash (Jul 22, 2008)

I wasn't asking to see them. Just trying to pay the lady a well deserved compliment!


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 22, 2008)

natrone23 said:


> Zekedog will show up undoubtedly


I miss that guy. He's hardly been on since May.


----------



## trippyhippy (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, this post is the most pathetic post i have ever seen on here. C'mon people what about you men? Some of you men are the most disgusting men on the plant, you still are shoving food down you're throat when you're verging on 300lbs. But no... that's okay? Oh right.. because there's a double standard in this society where women have to be skinny and men can let themselves go.. and that's okay?. riight.

I myself am an average size women. 5'6 130lbs. I think i've been 130 since i turned 16. I can eat all the food i want and i won't gain a pound that's because i have a fat metabolism and got it from my father which i.e = genetics.

SOO, i blame genetics on why i can't gain weight. Why can't bigger women blame genetics on why they can't lose weight?

ugh, i hate arrogant assholes.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 22, 2008)

i prefer a little meat over skin and bones anyday!


----------



## berbonber (Jul 22, 2008)

trippyhippy said:


> I myself am an average size women. 5'6 130lbs. I think i've been 130 since i turned 16. I can eat all the food i want and i won't gain a pound that's because i have a fat metabolism and got it from my father which i.e = genetics.
> 
> SOO, i blame genetics on why i can't gain weight. Why can't bigger women blame genetics on why they can't lose weight?
> 
> ugh, i hate arrogant assholes.


Good valid point that


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

trippyhippy said:


> Wow, this post is the most pathetic post i have ever seen on here. C'mon people what about you men? Some of you men are the most disgusting men on the plant, you still are shoving food down you're throat when you're verging on 300lbs. But no... that's okay? Oh right.. because there's a double standard in this society where women have to be skinny and men can let themselves go.. and that's okay?. riight.
> 
> I myself am an average size women. 5'6 130lbs. I think i've been 130 since i turned 16. I can eat all the food i want and i won't gain a pound that's because i have a fat metabolism and got it from my father which i.e = genetics.
> 
> ...



You are def. right. but to get all fat in the first place a girl or boy has to shovel food in their fat mouth faster than their dumping it out. Genetics might be why they cant lose their extra 400 lbs. but their fat piggy ass put the extra 400 there in the first place. ppl who are fat can blame their fatness on their selfish appetite and laziness. fat ppl who blame it on genetics make me sick. they dont have the will power to stop eating 9000 calories a day. They are weak minded individuals who will eventually pay for it with their lives


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 22, 2008)

EverythingISayIsPRETEND said:


> You are def. right. but to get all fat in the first place a girl or boy has to shovel food in their fat mouth faster than their dumping it out. Genetics might be why they cant lose their extra 400 lbs. but their fat piggy ass put the extra 400 there in the first place. ppl who are fat can blame their fatness on their selfish appetite and laziness. fat ppl who blame it on genetics make me sick. they dont have the will power to stop eating 9000 calories a day. They are weak minded individuals who will eventually pay for it with their lives


and you know they dont have the will power because what?

you're doctor know it all?

because you know everybody's situation?

you know they dont have the will power because?

stop being a fucking dick. im willing to bet you dont know everybody's genes and anatomy so stop with the disrespect and tactless bullshit


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> and you know they dont have the will power because what?
> 
> you're doctor know it all?
> 
> ...



you must be a huge fat ass huh? I know they dont have the will power cuz i see them at mcdonalds ordering 2 meals than bitching bout being fat. If they had the will power to lose it wouldnt they have lost it? you are not born fat. you and your families lifestyle determine that. Dont hate reality bud


----------



## berbonber (Jul 22, 2008)

Hahaha this shit is cracking me up


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 22, 2008)

EverythingISayIsPRETEND said:


> you must be a huge fat ass huh? I know they dont have the will power cuz i see them at mcdonalds ordering 2 meals than bitching bout being fat. If they had the will power to lose it wouldnt they have lost it? you are not born fat. you and your families lifestyle determine that. Dont hate reality bud


huge fat ass? or having compassion and not being a judgemental fuck is two completely different things.


funny that you recognize obesity as genetics...but then you have the audacity to say 'you arent born fat'

lmao.

you're obviously ignorant to alot of things. but no worries....ignorance is blissful huh?

continue on simple minded 'bud'


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> huge fat ass? or having compassion and not being a judgemental fuck is two completely different things.
> 
> 
> funny that you recognize obesity as genetics...but then you have the audacity to say 'you arent born fat'
> ...



no this is not what i said. i said after they gain all the weight genetics may play a part in their ability to lose the weight. i never said obesity is genetic. You need to learn how to read. Def. im not the ignorant one. compassion is weakness in a dog eat dog world, which we live in. You are obviously weak. all you are doing is trying to catch me up in my own words. cuz you have no real argument against mine



PS you have your thoughts, i have mine. Mine are real truths while you work this compassion angle. by having compassion for these severely overweight ppl, it is just hurting them more, by making them think they are ok the way they are, and they cant do anything about it. Telling the truth will more likely spawn change in these ppl which is what will inevitably save them from a young death. Whos REALLY compassionate


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 22, 2008)

lol argument for what?

cant argue with idiots.

i could dig up all kinda scientific evidence and you'd still talk out the side of your neck...

whas the point? 

for fuck sakes you're on the internet calling somebody else weak.... how fucking hilarious is that.

" you probably heard I was pussy from a pussy motherfucker"


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> lol argument for what?
> 
> cant argue with idiots.
> 
> ...




Dude your freaking funny. you dont know much of anything obviously. Your trying to flex nuts on the internet, now thats hilarious. I am calling your compassion weakness, and it is. Im done here, insults like "idiot" oww that def. doesnt do anything in an internet discussion but make you look like you cant think of anything better to combat my calm and reasonable thoughts


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 22, 2008)

who's flexing nuts? show me where i've done it

anybody reading this thread can see you blatantly are trying to flex and who came at me.

anybody reading this can read your ignorance.


----------



## bbqchip (Jul 22, 2008)

what about fat dudes? but anyways i have no problem wit fat chicks just ugly ones who thinks they look good. that goes for the guys too.


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

PS you have your thoughts, i have mine. Mine are real truths while you work this compassion angle. by having compassion for these severely overweight ppl, it is just hurting them more, by making them think they are ok the way they are, and they cant do anything about it. Telling the truth will more likely spawn change in these ppl which is what will inevitably save them from a young death. Whos REALLY compassionate........just thought you should read that twice, bud


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 22, 2008)

lol he talks of his are real truths...

lol back that up by research. back that up by scientific evidence....

i just thought you should read that as well, 'bud'


----------



## trippyhippy (Jul 22, 2008)

EverythingISayIsPRETEND said:


> You are def. right. but to get all fat in the first place a girl or boy has to shovel food in their fat mouth faster than their dumping it out. Genetics might be why they cant lose their extra 400 lbs. but their fat piggy ass put the extra 400 there in the first place. ppl who are fat can blame their fatness on their selfish appetite and laziness. fat ppl who blame it on genetics make me sick. they dont have the will power to stop eating 9000 calories a day. They are weak minded individuals who will eventually pay for it with their lives


 
Lmao, wow, you're about as ignorant as they come.

So, I bet there are some people that don't give a damn about themselves so they just eat away their sorrows. SO lets pick on them so they'll starve themselves to death. BRAVO.

You're a mindless fuck. To be completely blunt about the whole thing.

What about their parents? There the ones to blame as well for shoving mcdonalds down their throat the whole entire time they were in the 'developement stages'. 

Hell, who's to say that a skinny girl is the ideal body type?

Everyone has their preference.

I personally like men with Black hair.

So any guy without Black hair, i make fun of so they change their ways right? Wrong. 

I like seeing different types of people.. maybe i'm in the minority for saying this.. but that's me..


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

ok bud i posted first, my personal thoughts on the matter, you then replied. What is wrong with you? are you 12 or something? Trying to say i came at you, What?


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyone mind if I throw EPIGENETICS into the mix? Eh? Yeah? Anyone? Anyone know anything about epigenetic modeling? Eh?


----------



## trippyhippy (Jul 22, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Anyone mind if I throw EPIGENETICS into the mix? Eh? Yeah? Anyone? Anyone know anything about epigenetic modeling? Eh?


haha hm.. isn't epigenetics...
changes in gene expression that are stable between cell divisions, and sometimes between generations, but do not involve changes in the underlying DNA sequence of the organism.[1] The idea is that environmental factors can cause an organism's genes to behave (or "express themselves") differently, even though the genes themselves don't change.[2] 

... just off the top of my head.. haha.


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

trippyhippy said:


> Lmao, wow, you're about as ignorant as they come.
> 
> So, I bet there are some people that don't give a damn about themselves so they just eat away their sorrows. SO lets pick on them so they'll starve themselves to death. BRAVO.
> 
> ...



What the hell, its obviously unhealthy to be fat thats why the skinny girl has the ideal body type. and yes parents are to blame thats what i said. How am i mindless?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 22, 2008)

copy and pasting from the wiki aye


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 22, 2008)

EverythingISayIsPRETEND said:


> What the hell, its obviously unhealthy to be fat thats why the skinny girl has the ideal body type. and yes parents are to blame thats what i said. How am i mindless?


so you're implying that just because your skinny that you are obviously healthy?

lol....ROFL.... no wonder


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 22, 2008)

wow...i swear society fucks people minds up!


its a damn shame how society sets standards on what is healthy and what is beautiful or what is ideal body type....lol


----------



## trippyhippy (Jul 22, 2008)

EverythingISayIsPRETEND said:


> What the hell, its obviously unhealthy to be fat thats why the skinny girl has the ideal body type. and yes parents are to blame thats what i said. How am i mindless?


What the hell, it's obviously unhealthy to be skinny. THAT'S why you're mindless.. get some research in your brain and then i'll take back the mindless part.


----------



## trippyhippy (Jul 22, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> copy and pasting from the wiki aye


haha,,whaat? no completely from my knowledge =) haha riight


----------



## bbqchip (Jul 22, 2008)

fat chicks need love too


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> so you're implying that just because your skinny that you are obviously healthy?
> 
> lol....ROFL.... no wonder




god damn it no! im saying fat is obviously not how the human body is spose to be. if you disagree talk to your doctor. Fat is unhealthy, How can you argue this. And No skinny ppl arnt always healthy. but they dont have the same health problems as overweight ppl


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 22, 2008)

trippyhippy said:


> haha hm.. isn't epigenetics...
> changes in gene expression that are stable between cell divisions, and sometimes between generations, but do not involve changes in the underlying DNA sequence of the organism.[1] The idea is that environmental factors can cause an organism's genes to behave (or "express themselves") differently, even though the genes themselves don't change.[2]
> 
> ... just off the top of my head.. haha.


Damn, the top of your head is cited and everything?  Yeah, in a nutshell that's part of it. Fascinating science. We also have a friend at UCSC (chem prof & researcher) who's just been published again in.. crap, I can't remember if it was Science or Nature, but he and his group have found yet ANOTHER, ribozymal, means of gene expression not previously known. 

Ok, this last one was published in Nature, hammerhead ribozyme. I haven't yet read the full articles, there's a LOT to chew on in there, a lot of it flies right over me head.


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

trippyhippy said:


> What the hell, it's obviously unhealthy to be skinny. THAT'S why you're mindless.. get some research in your brain and then i'll take back the mindless part.




you are just attacking me without even being right. your obviously just a bitch, if im mindless that is. why is it unhealthy to be skinny btw, too skinny yes, but by skinny i just mean healthy weight for your size


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 22, 2008)

natrone23 said:


> Do you know how many good looking chicks there would be if they stopped eating like fucking slobs..........................I see these fat chicks at clubs and shit and you can tell they spent time on make up, hair ect............and think to myself wow if you spent that much time at the gym than dudes would want you....they spend hours on there hair and clothes and it dosent mean a damm thing you are still fat and disgusting and thats why guys don't want you. I'm at work the other day eating lunch and this fat chick (about 230lbs) tells another female coworker "I don't know how you are so skinny" You must not eat anything" and by no means is this girl skinny prob 130ish maybe more....and this fat chick eats her lunch and then goes to the vending machine and gets some powdered donuts and a mountain dew......WTF................think about all those fat chicks with pretty faces.........think how many pretty woman would be out there if half of them wernt fat bodies, were not asking for much just a normal human female (not boney model types)


I used to be a 300lb'er and I lost the weight; Not I'm fly oh so fly~~~ But I never got love from the fly girls... Now they wanna hollar... But I ain't gonna bother... My fat girls always showed me love and I'll gladly be their candy bar!!! Leave my fat chicks alone bra...


----------



## trippyhippy (Jul 22, 2008)

EverythingISayIsPRETEND said:


> god damn it no! im saying fat is obviously not how the human body is spose to be. if you disagree talk to your doctor. Fat is unhealthy, How can you argue this. And No skinny ppl arnt always healthy. but they dont have the same health problems as overweight ppl


 
I'm sorry, but you're obviously not going to win.. stop while you're head is still above water.

Skinny is the way the body is suppose to be? RIIGHT. oookay. Look back in the pictures of the romans? I believe,the cherished bigger women.

Skinny people DO have the same problems as bigger people? Heart Attacks.. surre! Genes Baby. Or if they're not getting enough nutrition in their body there heart can become weak, and just give up.

Come on!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 22, 2008)

EverythingISayIsPRETEND said:


> god damn it no! im saying fat is obviously not how the human body is spose to be. if you disagree talk to your doctor. Fat is unhealthy, How can you argue this. And No skinny ppl arnt always healthy. but they dont have the same health problems as overweight ppl


LMAO!!! excuse me while i bust out fucking laughing 

you're so right!


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

trippyhippy said:


> I'm sorry, but you're obviously not going to win.. stop while you're head is still above water.
> 
> Skinny is the way the body is suppose to be? RIIGHT. oookay. Look back in the pictures of the romans? I believe,the cherished bigger women.
> 
> ...


 your retarded, and no they dont have the same probs. romans were not necc health right. fat is unhealthy and not the way to be PERIOD


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 22, 2008)

trippyhippy said:


> I'm sorry, but you're obviously not going to win.. stop while you're head is still above water.
> 
> Skinny is the way the body is suppose to be? RIIGHT. oookay. Look back in the pictures of the romans? I believe,the cherished bigger women.
> 
> ...


Go beyond that, go as far back as 100,000 years ago. You will find depictions such as the Ice Age Venuses. (Not all depictions are necessarily Ice Age, but it goes that far back EASILY.)






















There is another term for it, too, Yiddish I think it is--Zaftig (or zoftig, zahftig). Voluptuous woman.


----------



## trippyhippy (Jul 22, 2008)

EverythingISayIsPRETEND said:


> you are just attacking me without even being right. your obviously just a bitch, if im mindless that is. why is it unhealthy to be skinny btw, too skinny yes, but by skinny i just mean healthy weight for your size


Ah, if you were using the right termanology I would of agreed with you partly. Right size for the right height, does make you less prone to diesease such as diabetes and heart attacks. 

But, on the flip side - Diabetes and heart attacks both are partially gene releated. So, there's still a chance you can have one even if you're The right bmi for you're body.

ANND. I'm just a bitch - to people that can't accpet people they way they are and the orginallity of the individual, as well as prejudge them


----------



## berbonber (Jul 22, 2008)

you guys all need to have a smoke and fucking chill man its just pure stress int it


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 22, 2008)

trippyhippy said:


> Ah, if you were using the right termanology I would of agreed with you partly. Right size for the right height, does make you less prone to diesease such as diabetes and heart attacks.
> 
> But, on the flip side - Diabetes and heart attacks both are partially gene releated. So, there's still a chance you can have one even if you're The right bmi for you're body.
> 
> ANND. I'm just a bitch - that can't accpet for people they way they are and the orginallity of the individual, as well as prejudge them


Check that epigenetics when talkin' 'bout that heart disease and diabetes.


----------



## trippyhippy (Jul 22, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Check that epigenetics when talkin' 'bout that heart disease and diabetes.


haha, remember... alll in the back of my head =)


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Go beyond that, go as far back as 100,000 years ago. You will find depictions such as the Ice Age Venuses. (Not all depictions are necessarily Ice Age, but it goes that far back EASILY.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




these are fertility statues, that is why they are bigger looking


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

berbonber said:


> you guys all need to have a smoke and fucking chill man its just pure stress int it




word, i would share herb with all you folk, im just saying what i think, and i am shocked that i would get this reaction. sorry if i offended, chuch


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 22, 2008)

Alls i have to say is FUCK EVERYONE who is dissin n overwieght people or crackin jokes about em'...obviously your the most perfect fuckin person in the world huh? Yea I highly doubt that shit...I think all you DUMBASS'S that are talkin shit have something about you that puts you down whether its your teeth,your acne, your height, your UGLYNESS, etc.. whatever and you thought this was the perfect thread to post up on to make your SORRY ass's feel better..WHat the fuck is the point of this thread ayways? to make overweight people feel even worse about themselves then they already do? Yea they can change the fact that their heavy but everything takes time...What if your mom or sister was fat and you saw or heard some people making fun of them and laughing at them or talking mad shit about them? Wouldnt you want to go a beat their fucking ass? God all you faggots are lame as hell and I cant wait until one day if you LOSERS have a kid and they turn out to be fat and they get made fun of HARDCORE because you all fuckin deserve it...YOUR ALL SCUM and just remember what goes around come around....


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 22, 2008)

hey guys...remember...everything he says is pretend! haha ur one of the most ignorant people i have ever encountered...online or in real life. it would be significantly more productive to bang my head against a wall than argue. but...i do feel the need to interject. I have always been an active person. I eat less than 2000 calories a day...which is a far cry from the 9000 u assume fat people must eat in order to be overweight. Aside from my weight i am physically a very healthy person. no diabetes...no high blood pressure, i have it checked every time i see my doctor and its perfect. i have no problems with cholesterol. and im 245lbs. this is just naturally how my body is. I've never gone thru a "phase" where i ate too much junk and put on a ton of weight all of a sudden, i have always been chubby. everyone is built differently. not every body on this planet is designed (for lack of a better word) to be thin.


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

trippyhippy said:


> Ah, if you were using the right termanology I would of agreed with you partly. Right size for the right height, does make you less prone to diesease such as diabetes and heart attacks.
> 
> But, on the flip side - Diabetes and heart attacks both are partially gene releated. So, there's still a chance you can have one even if you're The right bmi for you're body.
> 
> ANND. I'm just a bitch - to people that can't accpet people they way they are and the orginallity of the individual, as well as prejudge them



Ok, i didnt not accept anyone, originality to me is in the personality, not looks.


----------



## bbqchip (Jul 22, 2008)

"if you LOSERS have a kid and they turn out to be fat and they get made fun of HARDCORE because you all fuckin deserve it"


why the kids tho, they're innocent.


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> hey guys...remember...everything he says is pretend! haha ur one of the most ignorant people i have ever encountered...online or in real life. it would be significantly more productive to bang my head against a wall than argue. but...i do feel the need to interject. I have always been an active person. I eat less than 2000 calories a day...which is a far cry from the 9000 u assume fat people must eat in order to be overweight. Aside from my weight i am physically a very healthy person. no diabetes...no high blood pressure, i have it checked every time i see my doctor and its perfect. i have no problems with cholesterol. and im 245lbs. this is just naturally how my body is. I've never gone thru a "phase" where i ate too much junk and put on a ton of weight all of a sudden, i have always been chubby. everyone is built differently. not every body on this planet is designed (for lack of a better word) to be thin.



god what the hell


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 22, 2008)

"Do you know how many good looking chicks there would be if they stopped eating like fucking slobs"..........................

THis is for who ever just neg-repped be to show you why im fucking pissed, why dont you post up and show me what i said that was sooooo wrong...If you can read..i said "fuck everyone WHO is dissin overweight people"....Obiviously it wasnt at the last couple posts...By the way if you people are pissed at what i said thats perfectly fine with me...this was meant for anyone that was talkin shit about overweight people


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 22, 2008)

EverythingISayIsPRETEND said:


> these are fertility statues, that is why they are bigger looking


Alright, let's use that as a starting point. 

Why would those heavy-set women be used as fertility statues? (Btw, it's hypothesized that they are goddess depictions.)

Could it be because in order to become pregnant a woman must have a certain amount of calories stored for the pregnancy and ensuing lactation? If you agree with that, then let's move on from there.

Could that THEN be taken to mean that healthy mothers, the ones who give birth to healthy children, are not in fact anything resembling skinny, but are in fact what many would consider to be fat, at the least, and obese at the worst?

What does that then say about the statements that "fat = automatically unhealthy"?


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 22, 2008)

dude, seriously...u need to just stop now. ur digging urself into a hole the size of ur overinflated ego, which apparently is infinite.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 22, 2008)

bbqchip said:


> "if you LOSERS have a kid and they turn out to be fat and they get made fun of HARDCORE because you all fuckin deserve it"
> 
> 
> why the kids tho, they're innocent.


yea there the kids but these ignorant people are gonna feel sorry for talkin shit if their kids turn out the same way as the people there puttin down right now..

Anyone else wanna talk shit on what i had to say...bring it

n whose man enough to admit the neg-repped...


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 22, 2008)

did u say "god what the hell"? what...did i use a bit too much intellect for your underdeveloped brain? what about my post has you so confused? lol


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 22, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> dude, seriously...u need to just stop now. ur digging urself into a hole the size of ur overinflated ego, which apparently is infinite.


who are you talking to?


----------



## trippyhippy (Jul 22, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> dude, seriously...u need to just stop now. ur digging urself into a hole the size of ur overinflated ego, which apparently is infinite.


i already tried to warn him....


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 22, 2008)

im talkin to "everythingisayispretend" sorry i should get into a habit of quoting...


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Alright, let's use that as a starting point.
> 
> Why would those heavy-set women be used as fertility statues? (Btw, it's hypothesized that they are goddess depictions.)
> 
> ...



point received. but i wasnt ever talking about mothers. mothers indeed need some extra weight while pregnant. This is a good point and kinda spoke to me about the beauty of the pudge. Fat=automatically unhealthy obviously isnt true. but Fat and extremely obese are so different, im speaking of the clinically obese ppl out there.


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 22, 2008)

there are many "clinically obese" people out there. my height in relation to my weight gives me a very high number on the body mass index, according to that im morbidly obese. but im healthy the way i am.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 22, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> yea there the kids but these ignorant people are gonna feel sorry for talkin shit if their kids turn out the same way as the people there puttin down right now..
> 
> Anyone else wanna talk shit on what i had to say...bring it
> *
> n whose man enough to admit the neg-repped...*


im willing to bet it was EverythingISayIsPRETEND

cuz he got butthurt and negative repped me as well...


he must think him taking away 1 point from my 7-8 rep bars is really gonna do something!

ROFL LMAO!


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> did u say "god what the hell"? what...did i use a bit too much intellect for your underdeveloped brain? what about my post has you so confused? lol



Yea because your response is unwarranted, you can really knock off the smart ass talk, it is not only childish, but not productive in any discussion


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 22, 2008)

EverythingISayIsPRETEND said:


> point received. but i wasnt ever talking about mothers. mothers indeed need some extra weight while pregnant. This is a good point and kinda spoke to me about the beauty of the pudge. Fat=automatically unhealthy obviously isnt true. but Fat and extremely obese are so different, im speaking of the clinically obese ppl out there.


I'm saying that some of these blanket statements are actually not true, that's the point. One cannot say that a person whose body appears to be what might be called morbidly obese is actually any more unhealthy than a person who is not. The fat itself may not be "unhealthy" in and of itself, other than the _value_ to which we assign it.

That does not make much sense unless you've got a background similar to mine or do the kind of reading I do. But, in a nutshell, what you're getting at is actually a semantic argument, not a truly scientific one. And part of the reason for that is based on the FDA's food pyramid that many of us were brought up with.

If anyone else would care to actually engage in a discussion on the topic, I would be happy to explain more.


----------



## trippyhippy (Jul 22, 2008)

EverythingISayIsPRETEND said:


> point received. but i wasnt ever talking about mothers. mothers indeed need some extra weight while pregnant. This is a good point and kinda spoke to me about the beauty of the pudge. Fat=automatically unhealthy obviously isnt true. but Fat and extremely obese are so different, im speaking of the clinically obese ppl out there.


So, what's wrong with the clinically obese people. HOW do you know they didn't just have a set up sextuplets and has the extra baby weight. How do you know they don't have a thyroid problem. How do you know that they eat and eat and eat all the day and just sit on their ass and don't do a damn thing.

btw, I'm not criticizing you for having you're opinions. I'm criticizing you for prejudging people - just because some clinically obese people get that way from eating food and siting on their ass watching the telly that it speaks for the whole group.


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

yea its me neg repping haters. i didnt say anything mean to anyone, then came the insults my way. why cant just discuss without the insults


----------



## trippyhippy (Jul 22, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> im willing to bet it was EverythingISayIsPRETEND
> 
> cuz he got butthurt and negative repped me as well...
> 
> ...


and mee too =( i hardly had any rep to begin with.


----------



## trippyhippy (Jul 22, 2008)

EverythingISayIsPRETEND said:


> yea its me neg repping haters. i didnt say anything mean to anyone, then came the insults my way. why cant just discuss without the insults


I admit, i came at you with an mindless fuck insult.. But you came back with a bitch insult.. - that's mature.

Just some of you're comments.. are mindless fucks that's what i meant to say


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 22, 2008)

EverythingISayIsPRETEND said:


> yea its me neg repping haters. i didnt say anything mean to anyone, then came the insults my way. why cant just discuss without the insults


If you werent talkin shit then what i said wasnt implying towards your ass...


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 22, 2008)

its not smart ass talk dude...and i posted that because you really have an incorrect view of why people are overweight. not everyone who is overweight overeats. nor do they continuously eat junk food, or sit around all day doing dick all. i figure as long as you're going to be argumentative about people being overweight, i'm going to be argumentative about people being stupid.


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

trippyhippy said:


> So, what's wrong with the clinically obese people. HOW do you know they didn't just have a set up sextuplets and has the extra baby weight. How do you know they don't have a thyroid problem. How do you know that they eat and eat and eat all the day and just sit on their ass and don't do a damn thing.
> 
> btw, I'm not criticizing you for having you're opinions. I'm criticizing you for prejudging people - just because some clinically obese people get that way from eating food and siting on their ass watching the telly that it speaks for the whole group.



Aight, thanks for the real answer. i can respect anyones thoughts till they dont show me the same. Im not judging anyone, intentionally. I can admit that i am wrong about SOME obese ppl. Like i said wasnt trying to offend neone. Just put my 2 cents in on the matter. keep it real people


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 22, 2008)

me? a hater?

LMAO!!!! rightttt


----------



## TreeDweller79 (Jul 22, 2008)

This is great, I love the go around between all of you. To throw my coals into the fire, America is Lazy and Lazy = Fat. That goes for all the sexes, the majority of America is fat and overweight and everyone says its a disease. Its genetics they say, no its McDonalds. Then they say "Its in my genes", well don't look now bitch cause its spillin over the top of your jeans and mixing with that marshmallow ooze you call a lap.


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 22, 2008)

hehe i was called a hater once by an 80yr old woman when i did customer service for capital one. i was a hater because i told her that she was past due on her account and needed to pay her bill. sorry for going off topic...i just remembered that and thought it was funny.


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> its not smart ass talk dude...and i posted that because you really have an incorrect view of why people are overweight. not everyone who is overweight overeats. nor do they continuously eat junk food, or sit around all day doing dick all. i figure as long as you're going to be argumentative about people being overweight, i'm going to be argumentative about people being stupid.



Once again fair enough, i really never ment that all obese ppl are like that, that was my mistake of talking before i completely completed my thought. I respect everyones views, but you dont have to attack when you dont agree. Just let your view be known as well. its ignorant to throw insults out when you really dont know what the person fully ment


----------



## TreeDweller79 (Jul 22, 2008)

Show me a fattie that does not over eat, and I'll show you a liar. Nobody grows fat like hair. I think its just really nice to not be able to blame yourself for your problems.


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 22, 2008)

yay! he finally took his head out of his ass! the air is much better out here isnt it? hahaha please dont take offense to that im only joking, i swear...i know...i can be a sarcastic little bitch...


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 22, 2008)

Well I just gave pos reps to all of you that have sense and arent hard-headed...happy smokin everyone!


----------



## trippyhippy (Jul 22, 2008)

TreeDweller79 said:


> This is great, I love the go around between all of you. To throw my coals into the fire, America is Lazy and Lazy = Fat. That goes for all the sexes, the majority of America is fat and overweight and everyone says its a disease. Its genetics they say, no its McDonalds. Then they say "Its in my genes", well don't look now bitch cause its spillin over the top of your jeans and mixing with that marshmallow ooze you call a lap.



Lmao, soo.. here we go again prejudging people. America might be lazy i do agree. we might be fat.. i do agree. But why does it have to account for everyone IN America that they can't have bad genetics. That their parents shoved mc donalds down there throat and they ate it not knowing better.

I just wish people would quit prejudging EVERYONE and get to know the person and their story.


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 22, 2008)

hey treedweller79 im a fattie and i dont overeat. if anything i under eat...which i know isnt healthy either and can be counterproductive when weight is the issue.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 22, 2008)

@loudblunts---lol it was kinda funny that his one bar was trying attack your 386557 bars..haha..it was a good try though...LOL!! --happy tokin n growin bro..


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

Bottomline, I Love You All, Smoke A Tree, I jus did and i dont even remember what the hell is going on here


----------



## TreeDweller79 (Jul 22, 2008)

That may be true, I don't have time to meet every fat person in America, I don't even have the time to meet all the fat people I see in daily life. 

Where did these genetics come from in the last 50 years? Or did all the fat genetics from all over the world flock to america. They heard it was the Melting Pot and thought it sounded like a buffet?


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 22, 2008)

ahh...i love when that happens...now see? this thread is perfect proof that mary should be legal! smoke some weed and u forget what the problem was...and everything is cool and calm!


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 22, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> Alls i have to say is FUCK EVERYONE who is dissin n overwieght people or crackin jokes about em'...obviously your the most perfect fuckin person in the world huh? Yea I highly doubt that shit...I think all you DUMBASS'S that are talkin shit have something about you that puts you down whether its your teeth,your acne, your height, your UGLYNESS, etc.. whatever and you thought this was the perfect thread to post up on to make your SORRY ass's feel better..WHat the fuck is the point of this thread ayways? to make overweight people feel even worse about themselves then they already do? Yea they can change the fact that their heavy but everything takes time...What if your mom or sister was fat and you saw or heard some people making fun of them and laughing at them or talking mad shit about them? Wouldnt you want to go a beat their fucking ass? God all you faggots are lame as hell and I cant wait until one day if you LOSERS have a kid and they turn out to be fat and they get made fun of HARDCORE because you all fuckin deserve it...YOUR ALL SCUM and just remember what goes around come around....


I was going to stay out of this until I saw this post. Truly ironic to talk trash about people making fun of overweight people and then use a word like "faggot" as an insult. When are people going to understand how unacceptable it is to use that word ?

Epigenetics aside, look at the statistics of what Americans eat, and look at the statistics on American weight. Coincidence? I don't think so. I understand that it is very difficult for many to lose weight; I've had many close to me with problems, but I think he hardest part is having a healthy lifestyle that is a part of who you are, including good diet and exercise. The reason many have such a problem (in my opinion and observations) is that they set unrealistic goals or force themselves into activities / routines they don't like for the sake of losing weight -- diet syndrome. If you're unhappy with what you have to do to lose weight, you're not going to do it.

About the statues and the history of other cultures - in the days where you literally had to fight for survival, size was viewed as both a symbol of wealth and fertility. Those that were overweight were not physically capable of doing what was required to survive, i.e. tilling fields, tending animals, etc. They were above these actiities. This is again the case in America. Looking at the human body and what it is capable of, there is a certain range of weight at which we are unarguably more physically fit and able to perform any number of tasks. From an evolutionary standpoint, when we were cavemen this would translate into capturing prey, running from predators, etc. Sure, a healthy amount of body fat would keep us warm and give us fat stores, but if you're large it is harder to catch that deer. 

What I'm trying to say is that while our culture has a very narrow view of what is healthy that obviously needs adjusting, there is clearly a range of weights that is more healthy. I don't know how you can argue that point.

And, for the record, I like some meat on my bones. Ask my old lady.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 22, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> hey treedweller79 im a fattie and i dont overeat. if anything i under eat...which i know isnt healthy either and can be counterproductive when weight is the issue.


Absolutely. It kills your metabolism. Apparently enough starvation can permanently or semi-permanently slow it down, says a doctor of a girl-friend of mine.


----------



## TreeDweller79 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thats why Gandhi was so fat. lol


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 22, 2008)

oh it definitely kills metabolism...and i try to eat more, but im just not that hungry. oh! another thing i just thought of too...theres a ton of medications that can cause people to gain weight without them over eating a such. anti depressants for example. and a lot of birth control methods will cause weight gain. and i think north americans are probably some of the most medicated people in the world. thats just a guess tho...i could be wrong.


----------



## bbqchip (Jul 22, 2008)

ok who neg rep me?


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> ahh...i love when that happens...now see? this thread is perfect proof that mary should be legal! smoke some weed and u forget what the problem was...and everything is cool and calm!



Its legal where Im at


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 22, 2008)

well arent u just a lucky duck. lol. it will be soon for me too...im applying for my mm card in canada


----------



## bbqchip (Jul 22, 2008)

EverythingISayIsPRETEND said:


> yea its me neg repping haters. i didnt say anything mean to anyone, then came the insults my way. why cant just discuss without the insults



i believe i havent said anything to you


----------



## TreeDweller79 (Jul 22, 2008)

shhh quite or you'll get it again. You are supposed to upset anyone on here apparently.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd say because it's pretty stupid to post your whole face on a marijuana site if you have a family to care for.


towelie... said:


> I'm gonna go with natrones side on this one, cause 99% of fat people just eat to much. and are always complaining that there to fat.
> now i never said that fat people are worth less or some thing, there just less attractive in my opinion.
> 
> offtopic: why do all chicks on RIU only post pictures of them where 1 can see like 2 inches of their face? sorry to say but every time i see a pic like that i think " Ooooh... so your eyes/lips/tits/whatever is the only pretty part of you , god you must be hideous"
> ...


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

bbqchip said:


> i believe i havent said anything to you



my bad bro then i def didnt neg rep you

saw the question and was in a heated battle at the time, answered quick


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 22, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> well arent u just a lucky duck. lol. it will be soon for me too...im applying for my mm card in canada


I can suck on those for hours...


----------



## TreeDweller79 (Jul 22, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'd say because it's pretty stupid to post your whole face on a marijuana site if you have a family to care for.


 
lol, yeah just do half your face, then do the other half on the bottom. j/k I understand you prob have no fam your raising.


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 22, 2008)

what my lips?  hehe thanks


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 22, 2008)

That, and I got tired of being called dude...so I showed my eyes and lips, with makeup. I myself am not a skinny person.Yes, I fucked up my metabolism as a teenager when I starved myself and took ephedrine trying to stay skinny because of low self esteem. I eat once a day, and my exercise is in the form of housecleaning and caretaking of children.Should I work out more?Yeah.Did I eat 9000 calories a day to get chubby? No. I ate far less.I'm also on antidepressents and I have pcos, and I can't afford my meds.Am I a bad person?I try not to be.Am I any less deserving of love because I'm not a size 2? No.


TreeDweller79 said:


> lol, yeah just do half your face, then do the other half on the bottom. j/k I understand you prob have no fam your raising.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 22, 2008)

was that you stoney?


----------



## Budsworth (Jul 22, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> That, and I got tired of being called dude...so I showed my eyes and lips, with makeup. I myself am not a skinny person.Yes, I fucked up my metabolism as a teenager when I starved myself and took ephedrine trying to stay skinny because of low self esteem. I eat once a day, and my exercise is in the form of housecleaning and caretaking of children.Should I work out more?Yeah.Did I eat 9000 calories a day to get chubby? No. I ate far less.I'm also on antidepressents and I have pcos, and I can't afford my meds.Am I a bad person?I try not to be.Am I any less deserving of love because I'm not a size 2? No.


 Listen dude, we still love Stoney.


----------



## TreeDweller79 (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah for sure, lets all smoke


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 22, 2008)

Was what me?


LoudBlunts said:


> was that you stoney?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 22, 2008)

Awww, dammit....


Budsworth said:


> Listen dude, we still love Stoney.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 22, 2008)

i guess it wasnt!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 22, 2008)

Well now you got me curious..was what me?


LoudBlunts said:


> i guess it wasnt!


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 22, 2008)

seamaiden, can you pm me that author's information so i can look that paper up?


----------



## Florida Girl (Jul 22, 2008)

natrone23 said:


> Do you know how many good looking chicks there would be if they stopped eating like fucking slobs..........................I see these fat chicks at clubs and shit and you can tell they spent time on make up, hair ect............and think to myself wow if you spent that much time at the gym than dudes would want you....they spend hours on there hair and clothes and it dosent mean a damm thing you are still fat and disgusting and thats why guys don't want you. I'm at work the other day eating lunch and this fat chick (about 230lbs) tells another female coworker "I don't know how you are so skinny" You must not eat anything" and by no means is this girl skinny prob 130ish maybe more....and this fat chick eats her lunch and then goes to the vending machine and gets some powdered donuts and a mountain dew......WTF................think about all those fat chicks with pretty faces.........think how many pretty woman would be out there if half of them wernt fat bodies, were not asking for much just a normal human female (not boney model types)



WOW&#8230;. Just wow! I&#8217;m stunned at this thread&#8230; and your immaturity for posting it. It&#8217;s one thing to put up a thread in hopes of genuine discussion on the issue of weight&#8230;. But it&#8217;s quite another to SINGLE WOMEN OUT and title the thread &#8220;Fat Chicks WTF&#8221;. This thread is proof positive what a truly UGLY person you are! You have no class, no intelligence and clearly no compassion. Essentially you are just a waste of oxygen.

If you don&#8217;t like the way someone else looks then don&#8217;t look at them. People are not put on this planet for YOUR approval. If overweight people disgust you then that&#8217;s YOUR problem. It&#8217;s none of your goddamned business why anyone is overweight!

I&#8217;m 5&#8217;9&#8221; and my weight fluctuates between 140 &#8211; 150&#8230; which translates to wearing sizes 8 or 10. That is not skinny&#8230; but certainly not fat. I run and work out so I have a good bit of muscle on me as well. If someone views me as &#8220;fat&#8221; for not weighing 105 pounds with a visible rib cage and toothpick legs then they can just fuck-right-off!

I do get irritated when I fly and someone big next to me is taking up half my seat too&#8230;.. but even then I try to have compassion, suck it up and deal with it for the duration of the flight. The look of humiliation on their face when they ask for a seat belt extension is heart-breaking. Let me tell you&#8230; there are WAY more obese MEN flying then obese women!

There is NO NEED to tell a heavy person they are heavy&#8230; they know it, they live it every single day. They certainly don&#8217;t need assholes like you looking down their noses and passing judgment on them.

The next time you get busy passing judgment on others who do not meet with your approval I suggest you re-think it, mind your own goddamned business and worry about how you can try to make yourself less of a scum-bag!




Time to break in the NEG REP button&#8230;. don&#8217;t worry &#8230; I&#8217;ll happily sign my name to it!


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 22, 2008)

natrone23 said:


> Do you know how many good looking chicks there would be if they stopped eating like fucking slobs..........................I see these fat chicks at clubs and shit and you can tell they spent time on make up, hair ect............and think to myself wow if you spent that much time at the gym than dudes would want you....they spend hours on there hair and clothes and it dosent mean a damm thing you are still fat and disgusting and thats why guys don't want you. I'm at work the other day eating lunch and this fat chick (about 230lbs) tells another female coworker "I don't know how you are so skinny" You must not eat anything" and by no means is this girl skinny prob 130ish maybe more....and this fat chick eats her lunch and then goes to the vending machine and gets some powdered donuts and a mountain dew......WTF................think about all those fat chicks with pretty faces.........think how many pretty woman would be out there if half of them wernt fat bodies, were not asking for much just a normal human female (not boney model types)


For you fat chick out there reading this... Nat does not speak for all of us. Yes he is entitled to his opinion... Even better he's shown you his colors without even having to interrogate. Nonetheless, I love you! And so do many many many more men out there - this is such a fact and please do not take his words to heart. I'd rather put my tounge in a powdery donut filled mouth than in a nasty ashtray. Not saying that women who smoke are nasty but fit women tend to smoke more to crave that hunger they're always having. I love all women and if I can have them all I'd invite them to my cave so that we can form a mating ball  Any takers ladies? Live long and most inportantly love life...

Nat you have a few personal issues that need to be tended to...


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 22, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> seamaiden, can you pm me that author's information so i can look that paper up?


I just came back from doing some stuff.. I'm drawing a complete and total blank. What are you talking about?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 22, 2008)

maybe a summary on that subject you brought up earlier.

i dont remember how to spell it.... and im too lazy to look...lol

sorry sis


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 22, 2008)

Epigenetics?


----------



## TreeDweller79 (Jul 22, 2008)

I love this place


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 22, 2008)

yea

wow...it just had a epi in front of genetics?

damn i feel so slow now!...thas what i get for not paying attention!


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 22, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Epigenetics?


yes! if it made Nature, there is no better journal, with the possible (debatable) exception of Science. I made fifth author on a Nature once and shit myself.


----------



## natrone23 (Jul 22, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> I was going to stay out of this until I saw this post. Truly ironic to talk trash about people making fun of overweight people and then use a word like "faggot" as an insult. When are people going to understand how unacceptable it is to use that word ?
> 
> Epigenetics aside, look at the statistics of what Americans eat, and look at the statistics on American weight. Coincidence? I don't think so. I understand that it is very difficult for many to lose weight; I've had many close to me with problems, but I think he hardest part is having a healthy lifestyle that is a part of who you are, including good diet and exercise. The reason many have such a problem (in my opinion and observations) is that they set unrealistic goals or force themselves into activities / routines they don't like for the sake of losing weight -- diet syndrome. If you're unhappy with what you have to do to lose weight, you're not going to do it.
> 
> ...


good post...............I prob should have wrote something like this over my rant lol


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 22, 2008)

natrone23 said:


> good post...............I prob should have wrote something like this over my rant lol


Ceestyle, that post had me glued to my monitor and it was very well written... I am ging you a rep for that one.. I'm sorry Nat I really don't know you nor am I even known here but I think I know more than enough about you from your initial thread. I ponder why you would even start such a negative thread but too little too late for that kiddo...


----------



## natrone23 (Jul 22, 2008)

TreeDweller79 said:


> That may be true, I don't have time to meet every fat person in America, I don't even have the time to meet all the fat people I see in daily life.
> 
> Where did these genetics come from in the last 50 years? Or did all the fat genetics from all over the world flock to america. They heard it was the Melting Pot and thought it sounded like a buffet?


rep..........had some friends visit Denmark and they told me the only fat people they saw were other americans


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 22, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> yes! if it made Nature, there is no better journal, with the possible (debatable) exception of Science. I made fifth author on a Nature once and shit myself.


NO shit.. really? I can't afford a 'scription to that or Science (drawing a blank, they're subscription pubs, like, um.. Cell, right?), so I can't get at the whole thing. I'm gonna add you to my list of published friends. Look up hammerhead ribozyme, Scott. 
Oh, here we go.. http://www.ucsc.edu/news_events/text.asp?pid=2320 (anyone can read this).

What was your paper, if I may ask?


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 22, 2008)

Those journals are expensive as hell, but I still have online university access, if you ever want an article. I'll take a look at that. 

I'd tell you about my paper, 'cept you'd know where I went to school and who I was! Mebbe I'll PM you.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 22, 2008)

natrone23 said:


> rep..........had some friends visit Denmark and they told me the only fat people they saw were other americans


LMAO!

i bet if your friends told you they were Jesus you would blv them too huh?


----------



## natrone23 (Jul 22, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> LMAO!
> 
> i bet if your friends told you they were Jesus you would blv them too huh?



Oh yeah they were lying to me lol................here the facts don't lie http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/hea_obe-health-obesity


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 22, 2008)

lol.

he puts a website link and expect people to jump on his nuts b/c he THINKS they are facts.....

o0o0o0o

LMAO...boy i tell ya


----------



## natrone23 (Jul 22, 2008)

I like it when I source facts.....................loud blounts only rebuttel is ...........DUH he THINKS those are facts


----------



## TreeDweller79 (Jul 22, 2008)

Well natrone they cannot argue you with their own facts. Its true people just don't want to admit it.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 22, 2008)

LOL @ you calling facts.

anybody can start a website and put numbers and 'statistics' on a page


----------



## TreeDweller79 (Jul 22, 2008)

Right they can. An anybody can check the sources of the "facts" from the website. Unless its all the sources that are in question, even reputable ones? Wait... I get it we never landed on the moon, its all a conspiracy from the rest of the world to make Americans look statistically fat.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 22, 2008)

You don't need the statistics to tell you what is totally obvious. I've been around the world, and it's amazing when you have that sort of first-hand comparison just how big we are. Japan vs. central Florida or central Illinois? Oh my ...

Really interesting too is visiting different parts of the US and seeing those differences are even bigger. Compare the Bay Area to the south ... yikes.


----------



## TreeDweller79 (Jul 22, 2008)

or the north... ouch. Some politically incorrect people call them snow cows. lol


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 22, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> LOL @ you calling facts.
> 
> anybody can start a website and put numbers and 'statistics' on a page


I agree. I mean, there is still a society devoted to the notion of a flat earth.

That said, if you take a look at that site, those data are from a reputable source.


----------



## Florida Girl (Jul 22, 2008)

TreeDweller79 said:


> Right they can. An anybody can check the sources of the "facts" from the website. Unless its all the sources that are in question, even reputable ones? Wait... I get it we never landed on the moon, its all a conspiracy from the rest of the world to make Americans look statistically fat.



Well... the numbers are from 2002 & 2003 so they aren't exactly CURRENT. It seems to me I've seen a trend in America of more people starting to work towards better health. Proof? Simple... look at any menu at any restaurant (including fast food) and they all have "Healthy Choice" type meals. They wouldn't have them if people weren't demanding them and buying them.

Also.... I'm curious if the 41+ MILLION illegals in this Country are being counted in our totals... I bet they are... and they SHOULDN'T be because they aren't Americans... shouldn't be here... and are skewing our numbers!

Personally I don't think anyone can deny there is a problem with obesity in this Country..... my main problem with this thread is that it singled out women ... as the title is "Fat Chicks WTF" and addresses women who are not pleasing to the eye of the poster in the initial post and then agreed upon by other morons! Degrading people by calling them "slobs" or "fat and lazy" has only ONE purpose... and that is NOT to be helpful... it's to be intentionally mean and hurtful! Who the hell is anyone here to judge another??? Karma doesn't like it when judgmental idiots in glass houses throw stones!


----------



## TreeDweller79 (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree, to just make it about woman is a joke. Like the woman in our society have to be small but us men can be a bunch of lards.

You are right about the nation turning more healthy, however the last time I saw a boat load of illegal immigrants the last thing they were was overweight. Therefore all the skinny ones hiding out in cargo holds, and slithering under fences must also be counted in these stats.


----------



## makinthemagic (Jul 22, 2008)

I wish I could get fat or at least gain some weight. Genetics + digestive disorder = I have to try in order to gain weight.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 22, 2008)

According to that data, Mexicans are smaller on average. Not to be sexist here, but I would guess from personal experience that more men than women come over the border, and hispanic men are on average smaller than hispanic women. They have much stronger gender roles in their society, and one of those roles is to stay home and tend to children and cooking. 

Before I get flamed, I'd like to say that I forgot to address the gender issue in america - i've seen plenty of large men, so my comments are regardless of sex. On the other hand, I think men have a huge biological advantage when it comes to losing weight.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 22, 2008)

makinthemagic said:


> I wish I could get fat or at least gain some weight. Genetics + digestive disorder = I have to try in order to gain weight.


I had a bud with that problem, and it pissed him off to no end. Worked out, creatine, protein, you name it. ... no dice.


----------



## gangjababy (Jul 22, 2008)

How about the church of the flying spaghetti monster?
Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 22, 2008)

*Best Soft Peanut Butter Cookies Recipe #216619 *



20 min | 20 min prep 
130 tiny cookies 


 2 1/3 cups flour
 1 teaspoon baking soda
 1 cup butter
 2/3 cup granulated sugar
 2/3 cup brown sugar
 1/2 cup peanut butter
 2 egg whites
 2 teaspoons vanilla
 

Preheat oven to 325 degrees.
Combine flour and baking soda in a small bowl.
In a separate bowl, melt 1/2 cup butter in microwave.
Add 1/3 cup sugar and 1/3 cup brown sugar to the melted butter and cream all together.
Add the other 1/2 cup butter to your prepared butter/sugar combo and mix.
Add rest of sugar, brown sugar, and the peanut butter. Cream well.
Add egg whites and vanilla to the butter and sugar mixture and combine once more.
Gradually add flour mixture to your wet mix about 1/3 cup at a time until all the flour is combined.
Roll dough into round balls of any size and place on baking sheet. Bake for 8-10 minutes.
Let cool on baking sheet for 1-2 minutes and then remove to a cooled surface. ENJOY


----------



## natrone23 (Jul 22, 2008)

"That said, if you take a look at that site, those data are from a reputable source."


----------



## TreeDweller79 (Jul 22, 2008)

Are those cookies the whip? I will put that recipe in the box if they are? Stoney's PeanutButter Cookies.


----------



## natrone23 (Jul 22, 2008)

Its those damm freemasons out there making fake statistics to make americans look bad...................we have to get these guys


----------



## TreeDweller79 (Jul 22, 2008)

As a sidenote, the Reubens from subway suck ass. The cornedbeef is like carboard and this coleslaw? Its shredded cabbage with salt on it? wtf Jared. Speaking of someone I wish would get fat, then I would never have to see his albino urkel ass again.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 22, 2008)

I got it off some site, theyre not mine, sorry.Best Soft Peanut Butter Cookies Recipe | Recipezaar


TreeDweller79 said:


> Are those cookies the whip? I will put that recipe in the box if they are? Stoney's PeanutButter Cookies.


----------



## Florida Girl (Jul 22, 2008)

natrone23 said:


> Its those damm freemasons out there making fake statistics to make americans look bad...................we have to get these guys



Quit bragging about your link.... those numbers are compiled from data 5 & 6 years old! While America *could* very well still be at the head of the pack in terms of obesity... I believe the trend is changing and people here are working to get healthier.


----------



## TreeDweller79 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thats okay, I will try them anywhere. What if we started a link and everybody traded their favorite family recipes, if there is one thing we should all appreciate on here it is a good meal. Go RIUers


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 22, 2008)

I get a lot of compliments on my chili, spaghetti, and beef stew.


TreeDweller79 said:


> Thats okay, I will try them anywhere. What if we started a link and everybody traded their favorite family recipes, if there is one thing we should all appreciate on here it is a good meal. Go RIUers


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 22, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> Quit bragging about your link.... those numbers are compiled from data 5 & 6 years old! While America *could* very well still be at the head of the pack in terms of obesity... I believe the trend is changing and people here are working to get healthier.


Wishful thinking. I'll believe it when I see it. I recall in the last week hearing about us passing some horrible benchmark about obesity percentage. Lemme see if I can find that.

Oh yes, here it is, issued by the CDC.

"The report noted the overweight populations of 45 U.S. states increased last year. The national number of adults who reported being obese climbed to a record 25.6 percent, or about 54 million people, which is 1.7 percent higher than in 2005, the center said"


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 22, 2008)

When I was a wee lad, I had a homemade beastie boys shirt I stole from an ex that said NO FAT CHICKS on the back. I used to wear it at parties ... I was real popular with the ladies for that one. Oh, to be young and retarded again...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 22, 2008)

Didn't they lower the bmi number for obesity recently though?


ceestyle said:


> Wishful thinking. I'll believe it when I see it. I recall in the last week hearing about us passing some horrible benchmark about obesity percentage. Lemme see if I can find that.
> 
> Oh yes, here it is, issued by the CDC.
> 
> "The report noted the overweight populations of 45 U.S. states increased last year. The national number of adults who reported being obese climbed to a record 25.6 percent, or about 54 million people, which is 1.7 percent higher than in 2005, the center said"


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 22, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Didn't they lower the bmi number for obesity recently though?


 I don't know. 

FL Girl, I should mention that I don't really believe those stats anyway. For example, I'm 6-0, 170-175, and athletic/muscular, but the BMI chart sez I'm borderline or overweight, and that is enough proof for me that it is total horseshit. 

I can't remember the origin of BMI, but it was totally not intended for what it is currently being used for. Lemme look that up.

Oh yes: "
The most widely used measurement of obesity  the body mass index originated in 1835 by a Belgian researcher who created it as a method to calculate body volume. "


----------



## makinthemagic (Jul 22, 2008)

fat chicks are softer when you lay on them. they also give better head but i am afraid they will munch my wang.


----------



## TreeDweller79 (Jul 22, 2008)

lol, 1835. They had to figure out a way to sell people scales.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 22, 2008)

Sigh. Just..fuckin' sigh.


makinthemagic said:


> fat chicks are softer when you lay on them. they also give better head but i am afraid they will munch my wang.


----------



## TreeDweller79 (Jul 22, 2008)

makinthemagic said:


> fat chicks are softer when you lay on them. they also give better head but i am afraid they will munch my wang.


 
at least you didn't go the moped route, although your fear does not seem to popular.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 22, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sigh. Just..fuckin' sigh.


just a troll. ignore.


----------



## imnobody (Jul 22, 2008)

IMO...I caqn't stand skinny bitches. What the fuck? No titties, no ass but a huge vagina....just wrong.


----------



## Florida Girl (Jul 22, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> Oh yes, here it is, issued by the CDC.



The CDC couldn't find its way out of a paper bag. Personally I believe they are nothing more then yet another political machine who would spin anything to the will of politicians and their lobbyists to keep their job.

Don't get me wrong... I know there is a problem in America... starting with kids sitting in front of video games. Parents need to stop letting the TV and computer babysit their kids and get them back outside playing until they are called in for a healthy dinner.



ceestyle said:


> I don't know.
> 
> FL Girl, I should mention that I don't really believe those stats anyway. For example, I'm 6-0, 170-175, and athletic/muscular, but the BMI chart sez I'm borderline or overweight, and that is enough proof for me that it is total horseshit.



You are correct... it is HORSESHIT! I work in the IT in the healthcare industry.... I've programmed the BMI formula so many times I can do it in my sleep. 

The formula to calculate has stayed consistent at:

(W/(H*H))*703 - That is (weight divided by(height times height)) times 703) Weight is in pounds and height is in inches.

What HAS changed over the years is the classification of the resulting scores.... which are:

Underweight < 18.5, 
Normal Weight - 18.6 - 24.99
Overweight - 25.0 - 29.99
Obese - 30.0 - 39.99
Morbidly Obese - 40 +

It was about 4 or 5 years ago our clients (physicians & nurses) started asking for the addition of the Morbidly Obese category (wasn't classified as such before that. It used to be just Obese 30+). Sadly they had to ask as they started to see the higher numbers more frequently. What hasn't changed is the classification of Underweight and Normal Weight. Most physicians I work with agree these categories should not only change to represent a trend in women being taller and building more muscle in today's times... but also there should be a separate scale for men and women as there are clear physiological differences in genders.

The reality is that these are the numbers accreditation agencies use so they are the numbers and categories that ALL organizations (including those referenced in the poster's link use) use to determine who is "fat". Luckily most physicians know without beaurocrats telling them what is "healthy" for their patients and advise them based on their experience.

None the less..... numbers compiled for publishing will continue to be inaccurate based on the scale the beaurocrats use.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 22, 2008)

natrone23 said:


> Do you know how many good looking chicks there would be if they stopped eating like fucking slobs..........................I see these fat chicks at clubs and shit and you can tell they spent time on make up, hair ect............and think to myself wow if you spent that much time at the gym than dudes would want you....they spend hours on there hair and clothes and it dosent mean a damm thing you are still fat and disgusting and thats why guys don't want you. I'm at work the other day eating lunch and this fat chick (about 230lbs) tells another female coworker "I don't know how you are so skinny" You must not eat anything" and by no means is this girl skinny prob 130ish maybe more....and this fat chick eats her lunch and then goes to the vending machine and gets some powdered donuts and a mountain dew......WTF................think about all those fat chicks with pretty faces.........think how many pretty woman would be out there if half of them wernt fat bodies, were not asking for much just a normal human female (not boney model types)



dude there is some truth to this...

if we as men dont say hey stop eating all that and eat healthy ,then they will continue to eat all of that crap, and yet well will continue to fuck those balloons....


woman have an issue with then they tell us, weather it be we are fat ,ugly ,or stupid...its time we do the same.

we should all care about our self...


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 22, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, I'm implying that you seem to think that the only women worth fucking are the ones with good bodies. Yeah, a lot of folks are fat because of what they eat.But your initial post came off as one of intolerance to said fat people. Just because someone is fat doesnt mean they don't deserve to have a dude like them. We all have our problems and noone is perfect.



i agree with you, but what about the one ,who dont want to do anything that are eating the crap, that dont care, those people exist a whole lot more than people who hvae glandular problems...

but i will say this ,the average food on american shelves is filled with hfcs, aspartame, and fakeness that causes this obesity.


of course dont hate on people who have problems.. especially if there trying...

but i do see alot of those bigger girls out there that are like i hate skinny girl, omg there evil....

thats not cool.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 22, 2008)

i love me some bbw's......why play with a stick when you can climb the whole damn tree


----------



## makinthemagic (Jul 23, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> just a troll. ignore.


not a troll


----------



## trippymonkey (Jul 23, 2008)

You guys are really pathetic. A person is worth more than how they look, at least, that's the way it should be. And I can't even believe anyone was fucking stupid enough to make this thread. How sexist. I've seen just as many "fat" men as I have women, and who the hell are you to judge anyways? Do you think anyone really cares what YOU think of them? I'm sorry but this thread is just pathetic. You know, in earlier years, bigger women were considered the ideal beauty, as someone pointed out earlier. Even in the 40's, 50's, 60's, and 70s, the ideal tended to be the bigger "hourglass" figure. 
I'm just saying, no one has to change themselves to fit YOUR standard of beauty. You are no one. 
And no, I'm not a "fat girl". I'm just sick of people like you saying shit like this. People don't understand the pressures that are put on women by people like you. People like you are the reason I've struggled with body dysmorphic disorder and anorexia for awhile. And I've always been a skinny girl to begin with.
So thanks to the assholes like you all who fuel eating disorders and self-esteem problems by picking women apart for any flaw they might have.
News flash, men have just as many flaws I could sick and pick a part. But what's the point? I'm not about bringing people down for things that don't even matter in the big picture. I don't think our purpose in living is to be vain.


----------



## 0rganik (Jul 23, 2008)

well said trippymonkey


----------



## trippymonkey (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks...at least there's someone out there who isn't shallow.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 23, 2008)

trippymonkey said:


> You guys are really pathetic. A person is worth more than how they look, at least, that's the way it should be. And I can't even believe anyone was fucking stupid enough to make this thread. How sexist. I've seen just as many "fat" men as I have women, and who the hell are you to judge anyways? Do you think anyone really cares what YOU think of them? I'm sorry but this thread is just pathetic. You know, in earlier years, bigger women were considered the ideal beauty, as someone pointed out earlier. Even in the 40's, 50's, 60's, and 70s, the ideal tended to be the bigger "hourglass" figure.
> I'm just saying, no one has to change themselves to fit YOUR standard of beauty. You are no one.
> And no, I'm not a "fat girl". I'm just sick of people like you saying shit like this. People don't understand the pressures that are put on women by people like you. People like you are the reason I've struggled with body dysmorphic disorder and anorexia for awhile. And I've always been a skinny girl to begin with.
> So thanks to the assholes like you all who fuel eating disorders and self-esteem problems by picking women apart for any flaw they might have.
> News flash, men have just as many flaws I could sick and pick a part. But what's the point? I'm not about bringing people down for things that don't even matter in the big picture. I don't think our purpose in living is to be vain.


I definitely agree with you. 

I would say, however, that a lot of what people have to say isn't meant to apply to curvy girls or girls that just aren't cosmo skinny. I think many are referring to genuine obesity - not necessarily as defined by BMI, but not just girls with meat on their bones.

I understand the unattainable ideal that our media perpetrates through advertising and fashion, and how sick it is. I don't agree with it. I do, however, think that America needs to address its health issues, perhaps after they're more realistically defined by an agency without ulterior motives.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 23, 2008)

makinthemagic said:


> not a troll


not you, just that post. saying it was a troll rather than truly meant was giving you the benefit of the doubt, as it was truly offensive.


----------



## trippymonkey (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, I understand what you're saying, but it seems like there's a specific mold you're supposed to fit into. For instance, I've heard guys talk shit about a woman because she was bigger, and I've heard those same guys talk shit about a woman who's too skinny and it's like jesus, how the fuck is anyone supposed to fit this unrealistic standard? no one is perfect. That's good some people understand, though.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 23, 2008)

its all depends on the person taste...

im want to look at the bigger picture, why are we all so fat in the first place for it to be an issue...

saying look on the inside is fine and i agree.
but like medicine where just covering up the real issue at hand, lets cure it all together...

we need healther food... americas number one for obese aka extreme fat people, thats no lie, thats an axiom!!!!

no where else is bigger woman an issue, because they dont have the food issues we have.

to sum it up

we need better food so that we can eliminate gettin people fat all together.

does that not make sense??


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 23, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> its all depends on the person taste...
> 
> im want to look at the bigger picture, why are we all so fat in the first place for it to be an issue...
> 
> ...


You might be on to something,I went from 145 to 102 after I went vegetarian, coincidence? I think not.


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 23, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> its all depends on the person taste...
> 
> im want to look at the bigger picture, why are we all so fat in the first place for it to be an issue...
> 
> ...



Sure it makes plenty of sense but I heard a fat comedian (Bruce Bruce) make a joke that is real as shit... He said how is fat people supposed to loose weight when America got all this shit for on sale I mean the dollar menu is nothing more than a big ass sale of unhealthy shit!!

Plus personally I like I chic with some meat on her bones... I wont deal with a chic smaller than a size 8 not to be honest I wont deal with a chic bigger than a 16 too but I'm not a small guy so me and a girl too big is a problem we'll be like two sea otters on the beach dry humping if she's too big... On the other hand not to be immodest but I fucks hard as hell and a chic that weights "102 lbs" may press charges after we're done so, alot like everything else in the world balance is the key...


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 23, 2008)

MoePunn said:


> Sure it makes plenty of sense but I heard a fat comedian (Bruce Bruce) make a joke that is real as shit... He said how is fat people supposed to loose weight when America got all this shit for on sale I mean the dollar menu is nothing more than a big ass sale of unhealthy shit!!
> 
> Plus personally I like I chic with some meat on her bones... I wont deal with a chic smaller than a size 8 not to be honest I wont deal with a chic bigger than a 16 too but I'm not a small guy so me and a girl too big is a problem we'll be like two sea otters on the beach dry humping if she's too big... On the other hand not to be immodest but I fucks hard as hell and a chic that weights "102 lbs" may press charges after we're done so, alot like everything else in the world balance is the key...


Im only 5ft even so im still not a tiny woman,well im not unhealthy skinny.You should try at least one little woman there are advantages to being petite.I suggest those who have never tried a roamy woman give that a try as well,iv'e been on both sides and have liked them both.Variety is the spice of life and you might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 23, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> its all depends on the person taste...
> 
> im want to look at the bigger picture, why are we all so fat in the first place for it to be an issue...
> 
> ...


Good food is easy to find, at least where I live. I know it may be a bit harder in, say, parts of the midwest.

As for shit food, that's supply and demand, baby. You can't control what people eat in a free country. It blows my mind as someone that never eats fast food to go to central Illinois or St Louis and see Hardee's, White Castle, BK, Steak and Shake, and McD all within two blocks and apparently surviving. This is evidence enough that people just want to eat that shit.

It does beg the question, howeer, that in a country where heart disease easily trumps cigarettes in terms of a public health concern and we tax tobacco 2-300% a pack, how is it justified that we don't do the same for fast-food cheeseburgers?


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 23, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Im only 5ft even so im still not a tiny woman,well im not unhealthy skinny.You should try at least one little woman there are advantages to being petite.I suggest those who have never tried a roamy woman give that a try as well,iv'e been on both sides and have liked them both.Variety is the spice of life and you might be pleasantly surprised.


I agree both have their perks. Being 6', I don't mind bending over for a kiss, but cerain things are more difficult with a big height difference. Imagination is important.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 23, 2008)

MoePunn said:


> Sure it makes plenty of sense but I heard a fat comedian (Bruce Bruce) make a joke that is real as shit... He said how is fat people supposed to loose weight when America got all this shit for on sale I mean the dollar menu is nothing more than a big ass sale of unhealthy shit!!
> 
> Plus personally I like I chic with some meat on her bones... I wont deal with a chic smaller than a size 8 not to be honest I wont deal with a chic bigger than a 16 too but I'm not a small guy so me and a girl too big is a problem we'll be like two sea otters on the beach dry humping if she's too big... On the other hand not to be immodest but I fucks hard as hell and a chic that weights "102 lbs" may press charges after we're done so, alot like everything else in the world balance is the key...


i likes me a bigger girl too..im happy with a woman 150 160,

but ask yourself is that meat on there bones healthy.

thats what i was gettin at, lets elimante the food issue.
that way we can see the woman for what they are...

so women, mostly ethnic are naturaly thick, not fat or obese, caucasains tend to be smaller...

its the foods fault.

me personaly played sports was in good shape in hs, im only 24... i went from 250 t0 205 just by eating healthy.
no bad substances..
and i wasnt fat before , but the shape im in now, couldnt of come from just running...after all you are what you eat.


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 23, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Im only 5ft even so im still not a tiny woman,well im not unhealthy skinny.You should try at least one little woman there are advantages to being petite.I suggest those who have never tried a roamy woman give that a try as well,iv'e been on both sides and have liked them both.Variety is the spice of life and you might be pleasantly surprised.



Tuchea mamma, sounds to me like someone just put them selves in the guillotine so what time shall I pick u up (literally)? And I'll supply the smoke and the drinks you just come up with something creative for me to be "pleasantly surprised" about...


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 23, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> Good food is easy to find, at least where I live. I know it may be a bit harder in, say, parts of the midwest.
> 
> As for shit food, that's supply and demand, baby. You can't control what people eat in a free country. It blows my mind as someone that never eats fast food to go to central Illinois or St Louis and see Hardee's, White Castle, BK, Steak and Shake, and McD all within two blocks and apparently surviving. This is evidence enough that people just want to eat that shit.
> 
> It does beg the question, howeer, that in a country where heart disease easily trumps cigarettes in terms of a public health concern and we tax tobacco 2-300% a pack, how is it justified that we don't do the same for fast-food cheeseburgers?



i can answer that....

who owns ,mcd,hardees/carl jr's...sara lee, betty crocker, etc

now just like fags we know the kill right along with this food...
they can change..

they have the money and the ability to say "hey we see our food is doing bad stuff to the american people, we can change if we want, its our company, should we change?? hell no?"

real question is why does it need to kill us...

the average anything...
average food, average drug(fags,pharmaceuticals),gas,etc

its all designed to kill or stop/slow us down in some way...

here it comes...


what is it so important that we get products out to americans that kill them????

now of course im not the only one who see this...

they are killing us off. seriously.
we dont need this crap, but its givent to use, when its so easy to make real food... just ask a culinary chef... i can make real pastries with no hfcs, and fake shit.

they want us to be fat and dependent on there crap.
sadly but true...
as long as americans are fat, how can we fight back against the establishment if we can even move or breath....

checkmate, what a genius plan.
cripple your enemy's from the inside.

read the art of war.


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 23, 2008)

MoePunn said:


> Tuchea mamma, sounds to me like someone just put them selves in the guillotine so what time shall I pick u up (literally)? And I'll supply the smoke and the drinks you just come up with something creative for me to be "pleasantly surprised" about...


Wouldn't take long,im an ex gymnast *t**ouché*.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 23, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> i can answer that....
> 
> who owns ,mcd,hardees/carl jr's...sara lee, betty crocker, etc
> 
> ...


I cant really read half your post as its not in complete sentences, but I couldn't disagree with you more. 

First of all, stop using the word fag, or I'll assume you're a fucking bigot and complete idiot

Second, it is not the responsibility of business to do anything but make money, and that is the only thing you can count on, especially corporations. Sure, there are example of model companies that show some societal responsbility, but you can't count on that.

Here is how it works: 

People stop buying fast food. People demand quality food. Corporations shift supply to match demand. Simple as that.

It has worked in the community I live in. There are very few traditional grocery stores, fast food restaurants, or chains like Starbucks. 

As long as people will buy shit, shit will be sold.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 23, 2008)

wow........


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 23, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> i can answer that....
> 
> who owns ,mcd,hardees/carl jr's...sara lee, betty crocker, etc
> 
> ...


Ok I read this a few more times and understand just a bit more of the first part. 

Yes, the food corps have a lot of power, and everybody eats food, so it's kind of hard to make a scapegoat of EATERS, whereas it's easy to pick on SMOKERS, regardless of the fact that it's the government punishing a group of people for a rght to do whatever they want to their bodies that should be guaranteed by the constitution .. but isn't.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 23, 2008)

fags are slang from cigs, thats what i call them bro, call down im no biggot, 

it make since.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 23, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> fags are slang from cigs, thats what i call them bro, call down im no biggot,
> 
> it make since.


cool. my misunderstanding. bygones.


----------



## bbqchip (Jul 23, 2008)

its the fast food restaurant. burn em down!!!


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 23, 2008)

naw, then they get insurance money. put them out of business and they have to take the loss. although it would be nice to see .. and a nice message


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 23, 2008)

it could be like ecoterrorism, except with food ... maybe culiterrorism


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 23, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> cool. my misunderstanding. bygones.


its all good,

i spent to much time around english bloaks .


----------



## Florida Girl (Jul 23, 2008)

bbqchip said:


> its the fast food restaurant. burn em down!!!


LOL... it's not ONLY the fast food restaurants. High Fructose Corn Syrup is THE WORST and it's in pretty much everything these days. People need to READ INGREDIENT LABELS ... just because something says "low fat" or "light" doesn't mean it's got good stuff in it. Pretty much anything Enriched, hydrogenated or partially hydrogenated is PURE CRAP. 

Supposedly the best way to shop is stick to the PERIMETER of the grocery store where they keep the fresh foods. Try to avoid the inner isles where the food is loaded with crap for the purpose of "preserving" it so it can stay on that shelf for a long fucking time.

Yep.. the problem is way beyond just the "fast food restaurants". Think about it.... the reason many countries don't have the obesity problem we do is they don't have abundant supermarkets like we do.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 23, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> LOL... it's not ONLY the fast food restaurants. High Fructose Corn Syrup is THE WORST and it's in pretty much everything these days. People need to READ INGREDIENT LABELS ... just because something says "low fat" or "light" doesn't mean it's got good stuff in it. Pretty much anything Enriched, hydrogenated or partially hydrogenated is PURE CRAP.
> 
> Supposedly the best way to shop is stick to the PERIMETER of the grocery store where they keep the fresh foods. Try to avoid the inner isles where the food is loaded with crap for the purpose of "preserving" it so it can stay on that shelf for a long fucking time.
> 
> Yep.. the problem is way beyond just the "fast food restaurants". Think about it.... the reason many countries don't have the obesity problem we do is they don't have abundant supermarkets like we do.


It really depends on the supermarket. We have organic co-ops here that have loads of good stuff that won't stick to ya.

I remember when they first came out with those fat-free Snackwell crackers and cookies and shit .. people just don't realize that they're just as caloric, just without saturated fats! You still can't eat a whole box!!


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 23, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Wouldn't take long,im an ex gymnast *t**ouché*.




Sounds like a plan sweety you just send me a private message were you located (so all these pervs dont beat and bang your door in) and I'll make the road trip to check out my little petit ex gymnast friend...


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 23, 2008)

hey what's the name of that show with Chris Hansen as the host? Predator something?


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 23, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> LOL... it's not ONLY the fast food restaurants. High Fructose Corn Syrup is THE WORST and it's in pretty much everything these days. People need to READ INGREDIENT LABELS ... just because something says "low fat" or "light" doesn't mean it's got good stuff in it. Pretty much anything Enriched, hydrogenated or partially hydrogenated is PURE CRAP.
> 
> Supposedly the best way to shop is stick to the PERIMETER of the grocery store where they keep the fresh foods. Try to avoid the inner isles where the food is loaded with crap for the purpose of "preserving" it so it can stay on that shelf for a long fucking time.
> 
> Yep.. the problem is way beyond just the "fast food restaurants". Think about it.... the reason many countries don't have the obesity problem we do is they don't have abundant supermarkets like we do.


i just was mentioning hfcs in one of my post...

lets not hate on fat people, but the crap they eat...hell the crap we all have access too.

i cut out the fake shit and lost over 50 pounds.. any one with will power can do it.
you juts have to want to.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 23, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> it could be like ecoterrorism, except with food ... maybe culiterrorism


Gastro-terrorism.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 23, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> LOL... it's not ONLY the fast food restaurants. High Fructose Corn Syrup is THE WORST and it's in pretty much everything these days. People need to READ INGREDIENT LABELS ... just because something says "low fat" or "light" doesn't mean it's got good stuff in it. Pretty much anything Enriched, hydrogenated or partially hydrogenated is PURE CRAP.
> 
> Supposedly the best way to shop is stick to the PERIMETER of the grocery store where they keep the fresh foods. Try to avoid the inner isles where the food is loaded with crap for the purpose of "preserving" it so it can stay on that shelf for a long fucking time.
> 
> Yep.. the problem is way beyond just the "fast food restaurants". Think about it.... the reason many countries don't have the obesity problem we do is they don't have abundant supermarkets like we do.



would that 'fresh' rule apply to meat in a supermarket compared/versus to a butcher shop/meat market as well?


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 23, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Gastro-terrorism.


awesome. i knew i was missing a prefix.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 23, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Gastro-terrorism.


Actually, the only thing that makes me think of is terrorizing someone's intestines ... like by feeding them a bottle of laxatives or something ... which I guess would also be lavaterrorism or toileterrorism for whose bathroom the victim ended up in.


----------



## Florida Girl (Jul 23, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> would that 'fresh' rule apply to meat in a supermarket compared/versus to a butcher shop/meat market as well?



Not really sure I get your point... but ok....I agree.... there is nothing as good or fresh as a butcher shop for meat and a fresh seafood market for fish.... but not everyone has that option...so yes... fresh beef, fish & chicken located on the perimeter of a supermarket is better then say the canned meats loaded with preservatives located in the interior isles.


----------



## trippymonkey (Jul 23, 2008)

There's also the option of vegetarianism. I stopped eating meat when I was five and have never really had a problem of being overweight, besides in my head hah. It's a nice, healthy option if you do it right and make sure you get enough nutrients and stuff, unlike me. haha


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 23, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> Actually, the only thing that makes me think of is terrorizing someone's intestines ... like by feeding them a bottle of laxatives or something ... which I guess would also be lavaterrorism or toileterrorism for whose bathroom the victim ended up in.


Yeah, my mind went to all sorts of places, too. I ended up deep in the bowels, so to speak.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 23, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Yeah, my mind went to all sorts of places, too. I ended up deep in the bowels, so to speak.


yikes. exit, stage left. stage right, even ...


----------



## Istaysmoking (Jul 23, 2008)

Hate to sound cliche but beauty is in the eye of beholder. Some chicks look good thick, but there is a difference between thick and fat.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jul 24, 2008)

You know what I really hate? 
Fat guys, I mean, they're so nice and smart, if they'd just stop sitting around and reading books and go to the gym instead, they might be able to get past that 'nice guy' label they're always complaining about. 
Then they could stop buying expensive tailored suits to try and cover up the fact that they're FAT. Because god knows, no one could possibly EVER be attracted to a FATTY FAT FAT. And obviously, no one could ever look past someones physical flaws and enjoy the other wonderful things that there are to enjoy about a person, like good conversation, loyalty, and genuine love.
I mean, c'mon, if fat people didn't like being insulted, stigmatized, and having things screamed at them as cars go by, why don't they just completely change their lifestyles, food preferences, and comfort strategies in order to fit in with a social norm, RIGHT?

FUCK YOU, original poster, FUCK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 24, 2008)

I think the term you're looking for is Fatty McFatty.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jul 24, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I think the term you're looking for is Fatty McFatty.


LOL, yes, I believe that is what I was going for.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 24, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> You know what I really hate?
> Fat guys, I mean, they're so nice and smart, if they'd just stop sitting around and reading books and go to the gym instead, they might be able to get past that 'nice guy' label they're always complaining about.
> Then they could stop buying expensive tailored suits to try and cover up the fact that they're FAT. Because god knows, no one could possibly EVER be attracted to a FATTY FAT FAT. And obviously, no one could ever look past someones physical flaws and enjoy the other wonderful things that there are to enjoy about a person, like good conversation, loyalty, and genuine love.
> I mean, c'mon, if fat people didn't like being insulted, stigmatized, and having things screamed at them as cars go by, why don't they just completely change their lifestyles, food preferences, and comfort strategies in order to fit in with a social norm, RIGHT?
> ...


as for men and women, its all about what that person eats...
you dont sit around getting fat from eating real veggies and fruits...

even if you where being sarcastic there is truth to your statement...

it dont matter if your man or woman...
your not going to be attracted to someone obese...look on the inside is fine, but you saying hey instead of a 100% attraction ill settle for a 75%
its not healthy.

i know when i was bigger i rarely got any female attention. now after gettin in shape... well the look just keep on coming and coming.

we all like attractive people, men and women.
most men admit that, im seein more women, by the day admit looks are important, and they are...

try to build a relation ship based apon everything else other than an attraction. and watch what happens...

yall tryin to say bing attraced or sexual attractive means nothing??

we gotta eat right. so that these issues wont even be issues anymore.

if i started this thread i would of been like 
"whats up with bigger people hating on smaller people...
i hand around a lot of women, and let me tell you unlike guys, they blatantly express how they dont like one another, they tolorate each other...
that blew my mind...
i see so many be like that skinny bitch, and then scar down mcd.

you can do things you self to get in shape."

i see the hating all the time and its uncalled for.


we just need to eat right and get in a little exercise, and well be good.


----------



## notorious (Jul 24, 2008)

I read the first few pages then skipped to here....If you want to know why certain peaple are fatter than other peaple in america here it is....The price of junk food per calorie is 20 times cheaper per calorie than healtheir food...aka...veggies,fruit,milk,meat....beleive me it costs alot of money to feed your family moderatly healthy...


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 24, 2008)

notorious said:


> I read the first few pages then skipped to here....If you want to know why certain peaple are fatter than other peaple in america here it is....The price of junk food per calorie is 20 times cheaper per calorie than healtheir food...aka...veggies,fruit,milk,meat....beleive me it costs alot of money to feed your family moderatly healthy...


Fuck, you got THAT shit right. Not only more costly, but more time-consuming.


----------



## notorious (Jul 24, 2008)

I personally think there should be an obese tax on peaple so they can pay there share in the out of control health care market that My tax money goes to pay for....especially since 95% of the time an obese parent has a few obese kids that keep passing this obese gene further down the chain of evolution...after a few generations of obese families it can get out of control quick...look at poor areas peaple sitting around all day watching traffic go bye....


----------



## notorious (Jul 24, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Fuck, you got THAT shit right. Not only more costly, but more time-consuming.


Absolutely more time consuming Im lucky enough to share a big garden with my my inlaws but when Im shopping for veggies you have to try to remember what veggies and fruits are contaminated with deadly bacterias and fungus which all the news channels are more than happy to bring up every five minutes.... plus hoping the chemicals they used on them in mexico doesnt poison your family....this countrys food industry needs overhaulled badly...


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 24, 2008)

Even if you can afford veggies they are shitty quality says the woman who bought a bag of wormy potatoes.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 24, 2008)

ive been ....

just eat right people, even if the cost is high it pays for it self in the long run.


----------



## notorious (Jul 24, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Even if you can afford veggies they are shitty quality says the woman who bought a bag of wormy potatoes.


 The bad quality seems to becoming more and more common in the stores too....Me and my wife started teaching our children how to take care of the garden and what the plants are in the garden last spring.. It should be common sense to peaple but I never had a clue till I joined this forum and Im in my middle twentys....Hopefully my daughter and son wont be on here bitching about it in twenty years like their dad.....lol


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a vegetable garden too, it's off to a rough start, but it's happening.
I used to be a 'fat chick', well, I still am, but gosh, I used to be a lot fatter.
Now I've got the big tits, the small waist, the round ass, I get all this attention from guys that treated me like SHIT when I was 'fat'.
The original post really pissed me off, 'all the pretty girls there would be if they'd stop eating'. 
Suppose that did happen, they all suddenly realised how bad the extra pounds are for their knees and lost the weight. Pretty faces and sweet personalities, smart chicks with rockin' bods. Suddenly you'd date them? What makes you worthy? Obviously anyone that makes that kind of lifestyle change, goes through the work and does the willpower, on top of the good looks is a pretty admirable catch. 

Why the hell would they waste their time on an asshole who would insult people he doesn't know for how they look. Who the hell says they weren't pretty in the first place? You? 

I say people with bad personalities are just as responsible for their flaw as fat people are for theirs. It takes a lot of work to change it, and people are judging you till you do. 
But hey, lucky you, nobody has a bumper-sticker that highlights your flaw, no one is going to knock your tray out of your hands for being unable to keep hurtful opinions to yourself. Surprise, surprise, you don't have to watch commercials about what a weight you are on society on every freaking channel.

And I'm not just bitching for the fat chicks, I'm bitching for the brace-faces, hawk noses, shy kids and pizza-faces. You pick a flaw that _you_ think deserves being picked on, and apparently that's all the justification you need to make them feel like shit.

It's not about health, be honest, truck fulls of teenage guys don't lean out of car windows and scream insults because they're worried about your blood pressure. Society says 'you may judge this person, it is both acceptable and encouraged' and people take that opportunity to leak their hate and judgment onto others and feel better about themselves.

The only thing that has changed about me is that I count calories and try to exercise everyday, other than that, and how I look, I'm still the same person. I never deserved that cruelty, but now, suddenly, I'm protected from it. It makes me mad.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 24, 2008)

You go, girl! Or guy, whichever way you swing.


----------



## panhead (Jul 24, 2008)

Fat chicks,hmmmmmm.............reminds me of a song.

YouTube - Blowfly - Too Fat Too Fuck


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 24, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I think the term you're looking for is Fatty McFatty.





ledgic13 said:


> as for men and women, its all about what that person eats...
> you dont sit around getting fat from eating real veggies and fruits...
> 
> we just need to eat right and get in a little exercise, and well be good.


There is some truth to this, but you are totally ignoring metabolism and genetics. Clearly you have never met someone who has a body that refuses to lose weight. You ever known someone who can't gain weight? Same, thing, except opposite. I have been around people (mostly women) that eat less than I do and exercise the same, but stay the same weight.

Saying that overweight people are not trying hard enough is simply patronizing and ignorant. I understand that you are going by your personal experience, but if you'd witnesed others trying hard and getting nowhere, you would not have the same perspective ... so be aware you are insulting others by calling them slobs/sloths when it's not necessarily the case.




notorious said:


> I personally think there should be an obese tax on peaple so they can pay there share in the out of control health care market that My tax money goes to pay for....especially since 95% of the time an obese parent has a few obese kids that keep passing this obese gene further down the chain of evolution...after a few generations of obese families it can get out of control quick...look at poor areas peaple sitting around all day watching traffic go bye....


I totally agree. Why the fuck should it be okay to tax cigarettes 400% when you can't put a 50% tax on a cheeseburger? Total fucking bullshit. Because if a dollar cheeseburger at McD cost $1.50 instead of $1, a mob would burn down the fucking white house. It's all about the parties at work. Because tobacco is viewed as Big Tobacco vs. Healthy America, it's okay to fuck them with a tax.... what about smokers who accept the risks and make that risk/benefit decision for themselves? what the fuck? If you want to tax based on the weight on health care or yearly related deaths, then do so with a level hand, and welcome the $18 Big Mac.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 24, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I think the term you're looking for is Fatty McFatty.


Oh, and I prefer Fatt McFat-Fat.


----------



## Florida Girl (Jul 24, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> I have a vegetable garden too, it's off to a rough start, but it's happening.
> I used to be a 'fat chick', well, I still am, but gosh, I used to be a lot fatter.
> Now I've got the big tits, the small waist, the round ass, I get all this attention from guys that treated me like SHIT when I was 'fat'.
> The original post really pissed me off, 'all the pretty girls there would be if they'd stop eating'.
> ...



FUCKIN-A...... YOU GO GIRL!!!!! I'd +rep you again if I could!


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 24, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> I have a vegetable garden too, it's off to a rough start, but it's happening.
> I used to be a 'fat chick', well, I still am, but gosh, I used to be a lot fatter.
> Now I've got the big tits, the small waist, the round ass, I get all this attention from guys that treated me like SHIT when I was 'fat'.
> The original post really pissed me off, 'all the pretty girls there would be if they'd stop eating'.
> ...




Just FYI I'da fucked you when you was fat or now baby... so what time you want me to cumm pick you up?


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jul 24, 2008)

MoePunn said:


> Just FYI I'da fucked you when you was fat or now baby... so what time you want me to cumm pick you up?


Thanks for the offer, but I'm a lesbian. A lesbian that's finally met another lesbian, and is looking forward to the first date. 
I appreciate it though!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

damm riu personals?


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jul 25, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> damm riu personals?


LOL, that would be great, growers with growers! No more worrying about one snitching on the other, they're in the same boat. 
I met my _potential_ girlfriend *crosses fingers* at a Pride Parade, it was great, our eyes met as rainbows swirled all around us.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

lmao thats awesome.
i just got lucky and i got a stoner.


----------



## bbqchip (Jul 25, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> our eyes met as rainbows swirled all around us.



awwwww... so romantic lol


----------



## High4Life (Jul 25, 2008)

Whats worse fat with a nice face or 1 with a body from baywatch with a face from crime watch ?


----------



## bbqchip (Jul 25, 2008)

butterface worse


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 25, 2008)

Or, how about somebody who's... Salma Hayek smokin' HOT, but whose mouth won't fucking stop and it's ALWAYS criticizing you and every little thing about you, your friends, your job, your car, your GROW (yeah, that'll hurt), your parents and even your fucking dog? What about that?


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jul 25, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Or, how about somebody who's... Salma Hayek smokin' HOT, but whose mouth won't fucking stop and it's ALWAYS criticizing you and every little thing about you, your friends, your job, your car, your GROW (yeah, that'll hurt), your parents and even your fucking dog? What about that?


I'd say that's a bitch (of a situation), and would run away to a less-than-perfect sweetheart to heal my wounded ego.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 25, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> I'd say that's a bitch (of a situation), and would run away to a less-than-perfect sweetheart to heal my wounded ego.


And that's why I say, Beauty Fades, Stupid is Forever.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> And that's why I say, Beauty Fades, Stupid is Forever.


haha 
thats it... beauty fades, stupidity is forever....


----------



## hypernovax (Jul 26, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> wow...congratulations on winning the biggest idiot of RIU award. Im a "fat chick" im a size 16...so im not HUGE...but yea...im a big girl.* i eat maybe once or twice a day*...fast food maybe once or twice a month. i enjoy physical activity and stay pretty active. and u know what? im still fat. but im also a gorgeous girl, i hear it from guys all the time. i probably get hit on more times in an hour that u have been hit on in your whole life. i also have no intention of losing my weight because i would lose my boobs...which are damn near perfect...and my ass...which is perfect. u really need to grow up and stop making judgments about people. its ignorants douche bags like you that cause girls to feel so uncomfortable with their bodies, to the extent that they develop eating disorders, and body dysmorphic disorder.


theres your reason right there.... eating once or twice a day keeps your metabolism slow and if its a big/unhealthy meal(s) its even worse, but since you don't want to lose weight just keep it up lol


edit: sorry woops i didnt realize the post was so old


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

_*I like the way she looks...marilyn monroe was a size 14.*_


hypernovax said:


> theres your reason right there.... eating once or twice a day keeps your metabolism slow and if its a big/unhealthy meal(s) its even worse, but since you don't want to lose weight just keep it up lol
> 
> 
> edit: sorry woops i didnt realize the post was so old


----------



## hypernovax (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> _*I like the way she looks...marilyn monroe was a size 14.*_


I dont know much about sizes but Marilyn Monroe didn't look fat anyways


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

marilyn monroe is amazing. 
she knew how to work her fat though


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

She wasn't fat...except by today's standards.


hypernovax said:


> I dont know much about sizes but Marilyn Monroe didn't look fat anyways


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 26, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Or, how about somebody who's... Salma Hayek smokin' HOT, but whose mouth won't fucking stop and it's ALWAYS criticizing you and every little thing about you, your friends, your job, your car, your GROW (yeah, that'll hurt), your parents and even your fucking dog? What about that?


duct tape.


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> _*I like the way she looks...marilyn monroe was a size 14.*_



I'm going to preface this comment with: 

1st of all you know I fucks with you Stoney... But your dead wrong about Ms. Monroe. 

Also I have to say before I make my comment that I love chubby chicks anyways and while a 14 isn't humongous it is definitely a big girl... I personally wont go much higher than a 16... but to each his own... 


Marilyn Monroe did a centerfold for Playboy in Dec. 1953 @ the time her measurements were bust 36", waist 24", hips 34" she was 5 feet 5 inches tall & her weight was 118 pounds ... A far cry from a size 14 as a matter of fact (5'5",118lbs = about size 4).

So while Like I said I have no problem with chics with a lil meat on their bones (actually prefer it) Marilyn Monroe is a horrible example.... check out the chart I found... 

Big difference between Eva Mendes & Meryl Streep... Just like there's a big difference between Meryl Streep & Aretha Franklin...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Hm.The playboy spread was an old one.When she was doing the kennedy's, she was up to 14....her weight fluctuated...look at her in let's make love, then compare it to seven year itch.


MoePunn said:


> I'm going to preface this comment with:
> 
> 1st of all you know I fucks with you Stoney... But your dead wrong about Ms. Monroe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah, here's a link that explains it.So you're right......she got up to about a 12.snopes.com: Marilyn Monroe's Dress Size


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 27, 2008)

Marilyn Monroe is you fucking hottest, sexiest, most beautiful and interesting person that has ever lived. 
at the queen mary they have a whole exhibit. some of her stuff and pics of her and every cover she ever did. its so crazy. its in long beach, ca


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 27, 2008)

Here's an interesting little tidbit. [SIZE=+2]*Richard F. Poncher*[/SIZE]Birth: Apr. 25, 1905Death: Aug. 30, 1986 
American Folk Figure. There is a persistent, though never proven, story that he was so enamored of Marilyn Monroe that he went to great lengths to secure the crypt above hers. After his own death, the story continues, Poncher's close friends waited for everyone else to leave, then turned the body upside down before the crypt was sealed--leaving Poncher face down "on top of" Marilyn for eternity. William Poundstone, in his book "Biggest Secrets," tells the story and adds that he was unable to come up with any information proving or disproving it. The inscription on Poncher's crypt reads, "To the man who gave us everything and more. You're one in a million, 'Freddie.'"

Search Amazon for Richard Poncher

Burial:
Westwood Memorial Park 
Los Angeles
Los Angeles County
California, USA
Plot: Corridor of Memories (right above Marilyn Monroe)
GPS (lat/lon): 34.05847, -118.43979 
Record added: Apr 12 1999


AnitaNuggs said:


> Marilyn Monroe is you fucking hottest, sexiest, most beautiful and interesting person that has ever lived.
> at the queen mary they have a whole exhibit. some of her stuff and pics of her and every cover she ever did. its so crazy. its in long beach, ca


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 27, 2008)

funny fat pic lol


----------



## bbqchip (Jul 27, 2008)

MoePunn said:


> I'm going to preface this comment with:
> 
> 1st of all you know I fucks with you Stoney... But your dead wrong about Ms. Monroe.
> 
> ...



god damn!! look at beyonce body hoooottt!!!


----------



## bbqchip (Jul 27, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> funny fat pic lol


lol thats the warcraft episode. sooo funny


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 27, 2008)

bbqchip said:


> lol thats the warcraft episode. sooo funny


i know i just watched it!!! i loooove south park


----------



## panhead (Jul 27, 2008)

Ok,it's time to drop the bomb on fat bastards.

MEGAVIDEO - I'm watchin' it


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 27, 2008)

bbqchip said:


> lol thats the warcraft episode. sooo funny


Mom, bathroom!


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 27, 2008)

bbqchip said:


> god damn!! look at beyonce body hoooottt!!!




 Yeah I'd love to get my 8 in her 12... LOL


----------



## raeman1990 (Jul 27, 2008)

well im a skinny guy 5'8 130 and i have been skinny since i was a toddler ( i was born 9 pounds 4 ounce) fat BABY!!

but i cant gain weight either, i am active 9+ hours a day (skateboarding) and i eat 5 meals a day, full sized meal, no pussy shit, but i can't gain wait.... but unlike most people who are fat, i NEVER complain, i simply dont care, "yeah im skinny, want'a fight about it?"

it does bother me however seeing people complain and not do shit... during the school year, i probably get told by girls "i wish i was as skinny as you!!!" every single day...but then those girls go eat 2 bags of greasy ass chips and a side order of fries for fucking lunch... and they think they will loose weight cause they are drinking diet soda.. COME ON!!

then they complain that im skinny yet they dont think that i dont EVER eat fast food, nor do i eat fries at lunch, i eat salads every day and lean steak and shit, and i excercise

idk.. im not trying to be mean, just saying that if your not willing to work towards something, dont complain


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 28, 2008)

i am watching the south park where cartmen has dry balls... lol


----------



## bbqchip (Jul 28, 2008)

lol... im watching the imaginary land episode


----------



## CaPoNe420 (Jul 28, 2008)

ledick i you a cocky lil dick some of a bitch motha fucccca


----------



## notorious (Jul 28, 2008)

I apologize for skipping a few pages but I know a few girls off the top of my head that are pretty girls but they also have a personality and a mouth that makes them ugly,ugly,ugly....... My friends and I call girls in between little(100lbs) and big(160lbs) Athletic or farm girls depending on height....If you put a great personality in between their ears they become a prized possesion in Kansas.....lol


----------



## notorious (Jul 28, 2008)

CaPoNe420 said:


> ledick i you a cocky lil dick some of a bitch motha fucccca


What the hell is this computer bonics????


----------



## High4Life (Jul 28, 2008)

I love all chicks ......................Every hole is a goal


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 29, 2008)

High4Life said:


> I love all chicks ......................Every hole is a goal


>.< wow...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 29, 2008)

Ruuuuuun Forrest!Ruuuun!!!!!


High4Life said:


> I love all chicks ......................Every hole is a goal


----------



## High4Life (Jul 29, 2008)

What .... Im High lmao


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm messing with you.


High4Life said:


> What .... Im High lmao


----------



## born2grow (Jul 29, 2008)

High4Life said:


> I love all chicks ......................Every hole is a goal


That reminds me of something my uncle used to say

"It all feels the same in the dark"

Meaning skinny fat didn't matter to him!


----------



## scabiesbaby (Jul 29, 2008)

i like big butts and i can not lie, gimme some fat girl thigh,giggle over here girls... some of us like it like that... but in all seriousness obesity is a plague on our nation right now..and genetics are to blame a little but not puttin down the fried chicken is most of it.. food can be an addiction like any other i suffer from this. it is a medical and health issue.. so sorry if us fat ass gross fuckers offend you..but it always helps to make us feel a little worse..so chew on that when your walking to your compassion club to pick up some weed then smoke it and love everyone for who they are and what they bring to the conversation. not how much they giggle gettin there. i like big girls and skinny girls make me vomit a little inside my mouth.but i wouldnt let that stop me from at least talking to them..but then again i am not all up n da club tryin to hit some shit either


----------



## scabiesbaby (Jul 29, 2008)

wow i didnt realize how long this thread was


----------



## High4Life (Jul 29, 2008)

I dunno but . blowjobs even the shit 1s are good


----------



## scabiesbaby (Jul 29, 2008)

the worst booty i ever had was wonderful


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 29, 2008)

Then you must be a guy.For truly bad sexual experiences, you must be a girl.


scabiesbaby said:


> the worst booty i ever had was wonderful


----------



## scabiesbaby (Jul 29, 2008)

you are so right .. i was just talking to a female friend the other day. and our views of terrible sex were way diff..hers ended in crying alot i think ..and the worst mine were was i will only call back if i gotta.. hahahah just kidding about that


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah....when I first started screwing, it hurt for months, every time I had sex. Then afterward it would burn because of abrasions and I'd cry.


scabiesbaby said:


> you are so right .. i was just talking to a female friend the other day. and our views of terrible sex were way diff..hers ended in crying alot i think ..and the worst mine were was i will only call back if i gotta.. hahahah just kidding about that


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah....when I first started screwing, it hurt for months, every time I had sex. Then afterward it would burn because of abrasions and I'd cry.


holy shit! A+ for persistence!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 29, 2008)

Or stupidity, your choice!


ceestyle said:


> holy shit! A+ for persistence!


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Or stupidity, your choice!


hey, i was giving you credit. call it what you want!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 29, 2008)

So gentlemen!If you ever get the chance to pop a cherry will you PLEASE be gentle! Lotsa foreplay.Stop if she says to.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> So gentlemen!If you ever get the chance to pop a cherry will you PLEASE be gentle! Lotsa foreplay.Stop if she says to.


the phrase 'pissing in the wind' comes to mind. 

first smoke in a month . T minus five minutes.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 29, 2008)

WHy first in a month?


ceestyle said:


> the phrase 'pissing in the wind' comes to mind.
> 
> first smoke in a month . T minus five minutes.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> WHy first in a month?


been interviewing. got an offer yesterday that did not stipulate a UA. joy.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 29, 2008)

Well congrats!


ceestyle said:


> been interviewing. got an offer yesterday that did not stipulate a UA. joy.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks. 

going, going, back, back, to Portland, Portland ...


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 29, 2008)

SHIT IM FAT AS FUC AND CAN CARE LESS WTF ANY ONE SAYS, MOST OF THE TIME PPL ARE TO SCARED TO SAY SHIT TO A FAT ASS 6 FOOT BLACK GUY, im not complaning, not saying i dont want to get into shape but most ppl just bitch about overweight, suc it up and lose it then if ur so unhappy shit....


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm off to FIRE ZE MISSILES!


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 30, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> the phrase 'pissing in the wind' comes to mind.
> 
> first smoke in a month . T minus five minutes.





Stoney McFried said:


> WHy first in a month?





Yeah Y, what have you been locked up or something?


----------



## scabiesbaby (Jul 30, 2008)

the only cherry i will see is on top of that sunday i buy for a fat girl hehehehe..


----------



## Code420 (Jul 30, 2008)

scabiesbaby said:


> the only cherry i will see is on top of that sunday i buy for a fat girl hehehehe..


Cuz the way to a fatties heart is threw her stomach lol. 
sorry fat people I had to say it...


----------



## Code420 (Jul 30, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Lotsa foreplay.Stop if she says to.


Listen to her about that, back when me and my ex were virgins we just kinda got into it without much foreplay. She was way to tight and once I was about half way in her she said it hurt to bad so I had to pull out.  not a great way to loose your virginity and then she was scared of it after that. *FOREPLAY IS KEY
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes. Try to make her cum at least once before you jam it in!


Code420 said:


> Listen to her about that, back when me and my ex were virgins we just kinda got into it without much foreplay. She was way to tight and once I was about half way in her she said it hurt to bad so I had to pull out.  not a great way to loose your virginity and then she was scared of it after that. *FOREPLAY IS KEY
> *


----------



## born2grow (Jul 30, 2008)

stoney mcfried said:


> yes. Try to make her cum at least once before you jam it in!


ouch!!!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, my first time, he poked that thing for a good two hours...ugh...it was like trying to tear a trampoline with a chicken leg....I swear I heard his pecker go BOING BOING!


born2grow said:


> ouch!!!!!!


----------



## Code420 (Jul 30, 2008)

This is how I look at it.

Person A has a beautiful face, a beautiful personality.
Person B has a ugly face, and a beautiful personality.
Person C has a beautiful face, a beautiful personality.

Person A is beautiful and the envy of everyone else. Filled with confidence it seems nothing bothers them.

Person B cant help the fact that their face is ugly. They probably have low self confidence. Theres no way they can change the way they look short of plastic surgery. They were born that way and they will die that way.

Person C Has just as bad of a confidence problem as person B. But why you ask? she has a beautiful face like person A. Its because person C is overweight. She wasn't born this way, she did this to her self. She has the potential to be every bit as attractive as person A but chooses not to. Of course loosing weight isn't as easily said as done, it doesn't just happen but neither does being overweight, it accumulates over years of over eating and not exercising. Its not just about looks either, if you don't wanna loose weight for a reason like that then at least do it for your health.

And shut up about guys being shallow, its not our fault your fat. Don't try to cover your faults with the faults of other. Just because a guy is shallow doesn't mean your not fat. Think of it this way, a guy walks in a room. Theres a few girls standing around. Since the guy almost always makes the first move, who do you think he is gonna try and hit on? He cant see that even though your fat you have a nice personality or that your cute friend also happens to be a total bitch. So he goes after the best looking girl he thinks he has a chance with.

Weight can always be lost and beauty fades but ugly is forever. This is why its sad to see potentially beautiful people just letting it fade away as they grow older. It almost seems like a waste when you look at the people that are actually ugly and can do anything about it.


----------



## Code420 (Jul 30, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yes. Try to make her cum at least once before you jam it in!


You make it sound even rougher lol. I haven't had as much of a problem since then but thanks for the tip lol. I've learned if its tight on 3 fingers I shouldn't even try it.

We're jamming, jamming
I wanna jam it with you,
We're jamming, jamming
And I hope you like jamming too


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 30, 2008)

But the body isn't everything.Just remember, when you tell the person with the overweight body, "oh, you could be so much better looking if you lost the weight" That maybe that person has tried and tried,and still doesn't get far.And some of them go to stupid extremes like getting gastric bypass surgery, which makes them sick and malnourished,and then they lose all that weight so fucking fast they have loose folds of skin all over them, which would cost them additional pain and surgery, if they can afford it, to remove the extra skin.Then they will have scars forever, so it's like being punished forever because you ate a few too many candy bars as a teenager.Why go through such hell...just find someone who likes you for you, and fuck the rest.Get healthy for you, not anyone else.


Code420 said:


> This is how I look at it.
> 
> Person A has a beautiful face, a beautiful personality.
> Person B has a ugly face, and a beautiful personality.
> ...


----------



## Code420 (Jul 30, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> But the body isn't everything.Just remember, when you tell the person with the overweight body, "oh, you could be so much better looking if you lost the weight" That maybe that person has tried and tried,and still doesn't get far.And some of them go to stupid extremes like getting gastric bypass surgery, which makes them sick and malnourished,and then they lose all that weight so fucking fast they have loose folds of skin all over them, which would cost them additional pain and surgery, if they can afford it, to remove the extra skin.Then they will have scars forever, so it's like being punished forever because you ate a few too many candy bars as a teenager.Why go through such hell...just find someone who likes you for you, and fuck the rest.Get healthy for you, not anyone else.


Of course not, the body is just a extension of the person on the inside. The only reason I'm focusing on the body so much is because its the topic at hand. Now if the topic was called, "what kind of girls do you go for?" I wouldn't be focused on the body so much. I would never tell a person who is over weight that, it would insinuate that right now they aren't good enough of a person. Though I'm sure a few people read my post and got that impression. As for gastric bypass, thats a horrible idea for people that want an easy way out. My point is this, people need to learn to balance their lifes a little better. I know some people have thyroid problems and thats not their fault. Most of them didn't just eat a few to many candy bars one day, and suffer the rest of their life, they ate a few to many EVERY day over the last 10 years and are STILL eating a few to many otherwise they would start slowly loosing weight. They ate far more than their skinny friends around them and then they got fat. Why shouldn't they have to live with what they actually did? They ate it, they enjoyed it, now they have to live with the result. This is the real world, people have to live with what they do to themselves. Should a heroin addict not quit because it hurts when he quits? Why go through the hell of quitting? He just takes more heroin and the pain goes away but is the problem gone? Isn't he still just slowly killing himself? Weight takes longer to gain than it does to loose unless your eating like a real pig, in which case you deserve to be fat and you have no excuse. I look at weight as a way to determine how much they care about themselves, the way they feel, and the way they look. Then theres these other girls that take it to the extreme and instead of getting healthy they get so skinny they look worse than if they were fat and even less healthy. Honestly anorexia grosses me out far more than fat. 

Btw all this isn't just directed at women, it applies to men as well.


----------



## MRHydroponic (Jul 30, 2008)

more cushion for the push in lmao fuk that im str8 wit fat chicks


----------



## Code420 (Jul 30, 2008)

I guess it just depends the kind of person you are, I work out every day because I like to improve my self. Others may not feel this drive. I want to look the best I can for my gf, I want to be as strong, agile, and healthy as I can so I can always take care of my self, my family and my friends. Just last week my cousin fell of the rafters of an unfinished house while we were working. I caught his arm and pulled him back up, if I was any weaker he would had fallen and broke something. Not long ago during a heat wave a fat women tried to walk to the bathroom at a pit stop on her way to vegas, she collapsed due to heat exhaustion and he husband got out of the car to go help her. He collapsed and they both died of heat exhaustion because they were so fat they couldn't make it to the bathroom.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd have to call that natural selection then.


Code420 said:


> I guess it just depends the kind of person you are, I work out every day because I like to improve my self. Others may not feel this drive. I want to look the best I can for my gf, I want to be as strong, agile, and healthy as I can so I can always take care of my self, my family and my friends. Just last week my cousin fell of the rafters of an unfinished house while we were working. I caught his arm and pulled him back up, if I was any weaker he would had fallen and broke something. Not long ago during a heat wave a fat women tried to walk to the bathroom at a pit stop on her way to vegas, she collapsed due to heat exhaustion and he husband got out of the car to go help her. He collapsed and they both died of heat exhaustion because they were so fat they couldn't make it to the bathroom.


----------



## Code420 (Jul 30, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'd have to call that natural selection then.


I feel bad for laughing but I did lol.
I've heard that cancer is the result of people avoiding natural selection for so long but idk how true that is.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 30, 2008)

I fully believe the earth is trying to kill us.


Code420 said:


> I feel bad for laughing but I did lol.
> I've heard that cancer is the result of people avoiding natural selection for so long but idk how true that is.


----------



## Code420 (Jul 30, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I fully believe the earth is trying to kill us.


If it has consciousness and the ability to kill us, then I wouldn't blame it. Humans are probably the greatest threat to the earth as a whole, we are the only animal that can act as a massive unit so large that we can even effect the planet. Although I doubt global warming somewhat. I've heard a ridiculous amount of what al gore said in an inconvenient truth are flat out lies or distortions of the truth. im gonna stop going off topic now


----------



## loveformetal1 (Jul 30, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, cuz everybody whose fat is fat because they eat a lot, not cuz they have health problems or anything. And everyone was put on this earth to fit your idea of pretty or they are useless.Who needs a head, as long as you have a body?In case you can't tell, this is sarcasm.


I couldn't have predicted that response form a woman.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 30, 2008)

Please elaborate?


loveformetal1 said:


> I couldn't have predicted that response form a woman.


----------



## Code420 (Jul 30, 2008)

Women generally are interested in status+personality. Men are more interested in looks+personality. Some theories state (if you subscribe to evolution that is) that human intelligence stemmed from women choosing higher status men. Men picked attractive women that weren't hairy. Supposedly that is why we have so much less hair than orangutans.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't care about status...he just needs a brain and a good relationship with soap.I'm not gonna lie, there are some guys I'm just not attracted to on first sight.But if I get to know him and he's a great person?Who knows?


Code420 said:


> Women generally are interested in status+personality. Men are more interested in looks+personality. Some theories state (if you subscribe to evolution that is) that human intelligence stemmed from women choosing higher status men. Men picked attractive women that weren't hairy. Supposedly that is why we have so much less hair than orangutans.


----------



## Code420 (Jul 30, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't care about status...he just needs a brain and a good relationship with soap.I'm not gonna lie, there are some guys I'm just not attracted to on first sight.But if I get to know him and he's a great person?Who knows?


Well you can only get so intelligent before your brain says who you are attracted to instead of instinct or whatever it is. 

But if I think of it like this i guess i can sort of see where they got the theory:
Lets say your friend was setting you up on a date and he/she said the person was a doctor or a lawyer or something impressive. Most men wouldn't care or might even be threatened by a women more successful than they are. While I think at least a lot of women would be somewhat impressed and intrigued.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 30, 2008)

Not this woman.I'd think, oh fuck now I have to watch my language.


Code420 said:


> Well you can only get so intelligent before your brain says who you are attracted to instead of instinct or whatever it is.
> 
> But if I think of it like this i guess i can sort of see where they got the theory:
> Lets say your friend was setting you up on a date and he/she said the person was a doctor or a lawyer or something impressive. Most men wouldn't care or might even be threatened by a women more successful than they are. While I think at least a lot of women would be somewhat impressed and intrigued.


----------



## Code420 (Jul 30, 2008)

haha thats another way to look at it
or "great this fools gonna be stuck up"


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 30, 2008)

"lovely.A republican."


Code420 said:


> haha thats another way to look at it
> or "great this fools gonna be stuck up"


----------



## icelez (Jul 30, 2008)

All that is important is in an emergency situation you can run away without any harm from attacker and you don't hurt yourself in the process

And Quick question to everyone reading this thread or who has posted
has anyone watched alex jones' film Eugenics End Game 
America (US) you know we are the terrorists now they are setting up FEMA camps for us. Prepare to all be skinny. this is gonna be some Nazi Germany shit so please Enjoy those twinkies and speak kind words towards each "The End is Nigh"
So let me take you on a scary journey get a huge bud and clean screen go and 
-search below on youtube-
- Illuminati
- NWO
- NAU
- NAFTA superhighway
- FEMA camp
- FEMA coffins
- Bohemian Grove
- Eugenics End Game
- Niburu
- 2012 bible prophecies
- disclosure project
- Wheat and Tares
- V chip prophecy
- raw milk vs processed

And yall thought eating was unsafe but your gonna find out a whole new reason why food is unsafe, though I gave you the pieces to this giant puzzle eventually you may see 
We all have preference as well as opinion, but we can all agree on Happiness and choice
but soon are right's liberties and freedom are gonna slowly be stolen 
"Ignorance is bliss" some girl said way earlier remember what you are arguing soon the choice to eat will be dependent on other issues food shortage,food cost, and v-chip acceptance 
I say trust in the Lord Jesus Christ enjoy your fruits of your labors and Rejoice for his return and harvest could be right around the corner, Seek and you will Find!

*-Please spread this post around(in fullness)-*

Smoke Up Help One Another


----------



## sb101 (Jul 31, 2008)

eugenics nazi sh$% was not something i was thinking i would encounter on such as site as this...

Roll up a phattie and thank whoever you think you should Nazi's are (mostly) dead and gone!


----------



## Code420 (Jul 31, 2008)

icelez said:


> All that is important is in an emergency situation you can run away without any harm from attacker and you don't hurt yourself in the process
> 
> And Quick question to everyone reading this thread or who has posted
> has anyone watched alex jones' film Eugenics End Game
> ...


and I thought I went off topic lol


----------



## icelez (Jul 31, 2008)

Honestly if this thread is a topic of concern i will anyday go off topic to possibly save someone from being concerned with looks to will being taken away
yalls are worried about the amount
i'm worried about what they are adding
all food was good
we started making changing altering "evolving" things from cows to plants to humans and there is not any good to eating cows with human genetics in them 
so yeah off topic but in topic because now instead of meat being a blessing from god its turned into a unhealthy genetically "enhanced" substance full of new diseases inevetably made by scientists and this Eugenics is real i forgot to add to look up Depopulation plans they want %80 percent of us gone easy way is the food 
for instance
people eating meat and rice and fruits vegtables to Artifical flavoring processed fast food meats 50 cent vending machine donuts high fructose corn syrup preservatives endless list of Fake foods so people go back to healthy but wait
they spray pestisides and then theres chemtrails going all over our fruits and veggies besides them altering genetics then there vaccinating animals with stuff other countries have banned around the world and the fda is approving cloned meats and milk by them and so now where do the people turn when it's our goverment killing us by diseases is any food safe? so this is still topic cause the fda says this is safe then the parents feed it to themselves and to there kids then kids go O this is good and happens to be addictive and really bad for them unknowingly they eat until they feel satisified so from a young age there chemistry has changed from all those sweet acidic pop and candy and strange unpronuciable "food ingredients" so
again yalls say amount so it's like measuring you poison 
bill gates gives away most his money to help decrease population strange huh


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

OK...I understand your point now.I agree.They are poisoning us.


icelez said:


> Honestly if this thread is a topic of concern i will anyday go off topic to possibly save someone from being concerned with looks to will being taken away
> yalls are worried about the amount
> i'm worried about what they are adding
> all food was good
> ...


----------



## Code420 (Jul 31, 2008)

icelez said:


> Honestly if this thread is a topic of concern i will anyday go off topic to possibly save someone from being concerned with looks to will being taken away
> yalls are worried about the amount
> i'm worried about what they are adding
> all food was good
> ...


I have heard these theories and everything about nibiru and the illuminati and the masonic order and such but theres a topic to talk about the end of the world and stuff like that already. I'm just tired of this perpetual state of psychosis that I keep going when I read conspiracy theories. I just want to get away from that and have a normal conversation once in a while, is that so wrong?


----------



## Dobbiegirl (Aug 9, 2008)

As Curchill once said Madam in the morning I will be sober >> you'll still be ugly!
They can lose the weight ! Need I say More!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 9, 2008)

Not necessarily, they can't.Why should someone alter their body to try to fit into a narrow view of beauty?Should they thin down their body?Or should people Widen their minds?


Dobbiegirl said:


> As Curchill once said Madam in the morning I will be sober >> you'll still be ugly!
> They can lose the weight ! Need I say More!


----------



## kasuhit (Aug 9, 2008)

didn't realy read any of the previous pages but,
you know what I'm sick of is all the better lookin guys go after fat chicks, and then those chicks all think ther hot shit all of sudden and can get whoever they want. it like ruins the whole point of them being overwieght
FUCK IN YOUR OWN FUCKING LEAGUE FOR christ sake




Stoney McFried said:


> Not necessarily, they can't.Why should someone alter their body to try to fit into a narrow view of beauty?Should they thin down their body?Or should people Widen their minds?


you say this and we all want to belive that, but when it comes down to it, its just simply not true. yes body type might not be the issue, but image certainly is, if it didn't matter what you looked like, then my plain and simple lookin ass would be rollin in the pussy. gyms would be outta business too

for guys on the other hand, as long as its got 3 functioning holes is all that matters


----------



## donWonton (Aug 9, 2008)

id side tail a fat chick in 2 seconds, i really dont care, as long as she is decent, im game.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 9, 2008)

_*Who's to say what league anyone's in...some people are all looks and no personality.Not worthy of my time, and I'm no supermodel.*_.I don't think you'd have any problem, if you let your personality show through.Well, as long as you're not a complete prick anyway


kasuhit said:


> didn't realy read any of the previous pages but,
> you know what I'm sick of is all the better lookin guys go after fat chicks, and then those chicks all think ther hot shit all of sudden and can get whoever they want. it like ruins the whole point of them being overwieght
> FUCK IN YOUR OWN FUCKING LEAGUE FOR christ sake
> you say this and we all want to belive that, but when it comes down to it, its just simply not true. yes body type might not be the issue, but image certainly is, if it didn't matter what you looked like, then my plain and simple lookin ass would be rollin in the pussy. gyms would be outta business too
> ...


----------



## BubbaSlick (Aug 9, 2008)

My woman is large and in charge...


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 13, 2008)

I want a chick that can enjoy all the physical activities I do, biking, kayaking, hiking, canyoneering, mountaineering... tantra  bring on the physically fit!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 13, 2008)

You sound like a drill sergeant,not a boyfriend.


SocataSmoker said:


> I want a chick that can enjoy all the physical activities I do, biking, kayaking, hiking, canyoneering, mountaineering... tantra  bring on the physically fit!


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 14, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You sound like a drill sergeant,not a boyfriend.



no way, I just enjoy physical activity! outdoors is where it's at.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 14, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> no way, I just enjoy physical activity! outdoors is where it's at.


word .....(ten)


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 14, 2008)

I was just playing!Out doors is nice.A hernia is not.


SocataSmoker said:


> no way, I just enjoy physical activity! outdoors is where it's at.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 14, 2008)

Hahahah no shit huh! I'll conquer Alaska, in due time.


----------



## LiveVibe (Aug 14, 2008)

There are a lot of people that like thick females. Also there are women who have weight in particular places.....

Although I have my own prejudice, I do not find it tasteful to diss others because you are not attracted to them. That is just wasting time. You have to let that go and move on. I am sure that they probably think certain cruel things about you if you go that far out of your way to do the same.


----------



## LiveVibe (Aug 14, 2008)

Also overweight men have more to worry about than females. Women are allowed by nature to have more body fat. Men are not. Women also have places to store it. Men do not. Do not kid yourself.


----------



## kasuhit (Aug 15, 2008)

LiveVibe said:


> Also overweight men have more to worry about than females. Women are allowed by nature to have more body fat. Men are not. Women also have places to store it. Men do not. Do not kid yourself.


its true, its such a double standard in this day in age of convienence.

and don't gimmie that "thers all kinds of mountains and nature to hike" shit
all around you. Not where I live, its like an 80 mile radiuse of private property and communities.

I guess you could always say thiers running or jogging, but turning myself into a moving target for a bunch of elders inhaling car exauste just isn't for me sorry


----------



## Orchid Man (Aug 15, 2008)

I prefer a thick woman over a boney girl any day.. the ass feels betta when u slap it. and it jiggles.. whats not to love?


----------



## MoePunn (Aug 15, 2008)

orchid man said:


> i prefer a thick woman over a boney girl any day.. The ass feels betta when u slap it. And it jiggles.. Whats not to love?


 




*ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh mennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn*


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 15, 2008)

kasuhit said:


> its true, its such a double standard in this day in age of convienence.
> 
> and don't gimmie that "thers all kinds of mountains and nature to hike" shit
> all around you. Not where I live, its like an 80 mile radiuse of private property and communities.
> ...



Kasu no man! No! GET YOUR ASS OUT INTO THE DESERT THIS INSTANT! Sunset Point is beautiful, just be careful hiking down from the rest area, can be slippery.


----------



## marcbuster (Aug 15, 2008)

yesterday i saw this extremely fat girl, about 300lbs who was only about 15 years old eating a ton of food at KFC. she even started stealing the other girls food she was with. it was so funny but at the same time i was just like..... are you serious???


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Aug 15, 2008)

I've seen lots of skinny chicks do the same damn thing. Eat a truckload of food, then steal from ME usually. (These chicks are my friends, but DAMN, use some impulse control!)


----------



## my7k (Aug 16, 2008)

Its all based on personal experience but as a nutritional consultant I probably have enough experience to say that

a. most people eat like shit
b. most people arent active enough
and c. most people are _not_ uninformed or unintelligent.. they jus arent ready to change their habits

That being said, I have about 25 clients I see weekly who just dont eat _enough_. They might have lunch at 3:00 then dinner at 7:00 and thats it. Without getting into it too much, that results in huge amounts of insulin being released and without activity (soon after eating that), its all stored as fat. And while you go too long without eating, your body doesn break down fat, it breaks down muscle. Finally, a lot of people would sacrifice a real meal for fries and a coke - not enough protein to gain the muscle you need to burn fat. And people are reluctant to admit it but when they don eat all day, you know that 3:00 lunch is about three times the size what the same person would eat if they spaced it out. 

Hadda rant, I deal with it 40 hours a week..


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 16, 2008)

my7k said:


> Its all based on personal experience but as a nutritional consultant I probably have enough experience to say that
> 
> a. most people eat like shit
> b. most people arent active enough
> ...


im terrible for that...not eating enough. i do it all the time...i might eat one meal and a couple snacks a day.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 16, 2008)

Me too...but I think I got into the habit of not having a lot of food after my dad died.We were PO'!We were so PO we couldn't afford the OR.


sarah22 said:


> im terrible for that...not eating enough. i do it all the time...i might eat one meal and a couple snacks a day.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 16, 2008)

I am a PERFECT example of what women want


----------



## Dabu (Aug 16, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I am a PERFECT example of what women want


Not only that, but you live in one of the best states ever!


----------



## Dabu (Aug 16, 2008)

The words: "Fat chicks are like scooters, you ride em til your friends find out" accompany me in all situations throughout my life and reconcile me with the actions of others, even if they are rather painful to me.

Sorry, I haven't had time to read all thirty seven pages of this thread. Only the pages 1, 2, 35, 36, and 37.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 17, 2008)

It's all the _high fructose corn syrup_ in everything.

Check out these links:
HIGH FRUCTOSE CORN SYRUP AND OBESITY
Sugar coated / We're drowning in high fructose corn syrup. Do the risks go beyond our waistline?
The Seattle Times: Health: High-fructose corn syrup fueling obesity epidemic, doctors say
High Fructose Corn Syrup

I've lost 15lbs. in the past 3 months by switching from sodas to tea sweetened with cane sugar. And don't get me started on artificial sweeteners... eww


----------



## fat sam (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah but the fattys love to say its a desiese, just like cancer or some shit, your god damn right your sick you disgusting fat body, there is this chick at my work who you can tell would be hot if she wasnt so fucking fat, totally cute face until you get to the double chin and neck rolls fuck i want to go hoggin


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 24, 2009)

Cripes,Sam,you sound like a real friendly guy,lol.Some guys might think she's hot even though she's fat.There are all types in the world.Women don't exist to fill one man's sole definition of "hot".


fat sam said:


> yeah but the fattys love to say its a desiese, just like cancer or some shit, your god damn right your sick you disgusting fat body, there is this chick at my work who you can tell would be hot if she wasnt so fucking fat, totally cute face until you get to the double chin and neck rolls fuck i want to go hoggin


----------



## SenorSanteria (Feb 24, 2009)

I'll bone a fat chick. Whatever man, as long as she has a decent face. If she doesnt have a decent face, her body could be slammin and i couldnt touch it.

I tend to shy away from the fat chicks though just because my car is 2" off the ground, and I dont need that shit scraping any more than it already does.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 24, 2009)

See, I feel the same way about fat guys(except for the car part)...If a guy is a nice person, and I like him,it isn't such a big deal what he looks like.There just has to be some chemistry.


SenorSanteria said:


> I'll bone a fat chick. Whatever man, as long as she has a decent face. If she doesnt have a decent face, her body could be slammin and i couldnt touch it.
> 
> I tend to shy away from the fat chicks though just because my car is 2" off the ground, and I dont need that shit scraping any more than it already does.


----------



## DeweY (Feb 24, 2009)

Fat Chick, Skinny Chicks, Normal chicks, black chicks, Hispanic chicks Dont Bother Me Im Young


----------



## tnrtinr (Feb 24, 2009)

My only requirements in a woman is a pretty eyes / face and a great personality. I don't mind a girl with some meat. I have been with all kinds skinny, athletic, soft, full figure, obese. Every single one of them gotten me off. I will say that I prefer a softer body, my wife got 100 times sexier when she put on 30 lbs and became more shapely (she is a former cross country runner and was super skinny when we first met and I thought she had a killer body). Now I think she is sexier and she always talks about losing weight... 

Like a wise man one told me "they are all going to end up fat and ugly if you stay with them long enough, find a girl that you like hanging out with."


----------



## UnKlE SaM (Feb 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, I'm implying that you seem to think that the only women worth fucking are the ones with good bodies. Yeah, a lot of folks are fat because of what they eat.But your initial post came off as one of intolerance to said fat people. Just because someone is fat doesnt mean they don't deserve to have a dude like them. We all have our problems and noone is perfect.


there's a difference between being liked and being attractive. whoever started this thread is completely right and there's nothing wrong about it.

women and men too just dont understand that being attractive isnt completely a gift (although in some cases it is) YOU HAVE TO EARN THAT BODY!


----------



## pitchforksandtorches (Feb 24, 2009)

maaaan
i thought this forum was the smarter end of the spectrum..this is almost on a par with "should queers be allowed to adopt"



anyhows lol, chubby chicks ftw


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 24, 2009)

Everybody gets old.You can't "earn" your youth back,so everyone must come to terms with the fact that physical beauty fades.


UnKlE SaM said:


> there's a difference between being liked and being attractive. whoever started this thread is completely right and there's nothing wrong about it.
> 
> women and men too just dont understand that being attractive isnt completely a gift (although in some cases it is) YOU HAVE TO EARN THAT BODY!


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Everybody gets old.You can't "earn" your youth back,so *everyone must come to terms with the fact that physical beauty fades.*


 

That is why when my girlfriend hit 40 years old I traded her in on two 20 year olds.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 24, 2009)

How did the 20 year olds feel about the 40 year old man, lol?


Brick Top said:


> That is why when my girlfriend hit 40 years old I traded her in on two 20 year olds.


----------



## Kant (Feb 24, 2009)

i never understood the may-october relationships.


----------



## bicycle racer (Feb 28, 2009)

in america life expectency is lower now than when i was born because so many americans are fat slobs who eat shit and lay on the couch in other industrialized democratic nations life expectencys go up not down. another trend in america is that people are percentage wise so obese that many very overweight people think they are a normal weight if your 30 pounds overweight you are medically obese. im a cyclist im 5f 8i and 155 t0 160 at 5 to 7 percent body fat for an endurace athlete im big. i have had fat people say im too skinny they just dont want to think there fat i look at them with sadness i would rather be dead than live that way. my friend a weight lifter has had the same thing happen wtf. the state of health in america is really sad and yes fat chicks dancing around in tight clothes sucks but it is becoming more common sadly. look at all the type 2 diabetes this is a disease people are born without and then eat themselves sick even as young as twelve pathetic. the worst thing is people always justify there weight or make up excuses yes metabolisms vary but it comes down simply to lifestyle choices.


----------



## bicycle racer (Feb 28, 2009)

i was reading through some of the posts easily the most funny thread on r.i.u absolutely hilarious good stuff lol...


----------



## Rod Blagojevich (Feb 28, 2009)

We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.


----------



## bicycle racer (Feb 28, 2009)

all the people who get angry or take offence with this thread are likely the fat ones the only person they you should be angry with is themselves the truth hurts.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 28, 2009)

Not necessarily...I just think that there are worse things than being fat or ugly...being vain and arrogant, for starters.People are people,and if you judge a person solely on appearances, you're shallow.


----------



## bicycle racer (Feb 28, 2009)

that is true i was a little mean sorry. but what about a long healthfull life your body is a temple and a gift when your body is healthy your mind is more effective and vise versa this is truth from experience. also being overweight is a death sentence and can be avoided by choice i feel bad particularly when i see overweight kids who know no better but to follow there parents as rolemodels. i dont want to be offensive but in america people are very belligerent about this subject but the proof of obesity killing people is in the mortality numbers. 1 heart disease 2 cancer these are promoted by obesity and other factors this is not my oppinion but a fact.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Why, do you think,is obesity such a problem now when it wasn't 20 years ago?We ate much richer foods.We liked potatoes.We ate bread.Butter was the number one fat used to cook with.Pork chops were nothing like you'd see today.They were basically a little meat and a bunch of fat, like bacon on a stick. But nowadays, these fat people are slim fasting, eating jenny craig,weight watchers....and they still stay fat.Now, much of this can be attributed to a sedentary lifestyle....but that would mean...exercise,and eat what you want.So many people bump up their exercise,to no avail,cut calories, sugar, carbs,to no avail...so it must be someting in the food.(50's horror music cues up in background)THEY'RE PUTTING STUFF IN THE FOOD!And immediately everybody says, "Stoney lost it."
So at the risk of sounding like a complete science fiction head,let me supply,"I think they're poisoining us....poisened people swell up!"
In conclusion, let me say,If you overlook someone awesome because of what they look like outside,that's YOUR fault.Because,if you take a fat or ugly person home once,they may just rock your world.Cuz they have to work harder.They may be so greatful for your kind attention, they'll fuck you so good it will make your genitals look like some bubblegum your ass was blowing.


bicycle racer said:


> that is true i was a little mean sorry. but what about a long healthfull life your body is a temple and a gift when your body is healthy your mind is more effective and vise versa this is truth from experience. also being overweight is a death sentence and can be avoided by choice i feel bad particularly when i see overweight kids who know no better but to follow there parents as rolemodels. i dont want to be offensive but in america people are very belligerent about this subject but the proof of obesity killing people is in the mortality numbers. 1 heart disease 2 cancer these are promoted by obesity and other factors this is not my oppinion but a fact.


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 1, 2009)

well cant argue with that last part. it is true about diets being higher in fat in past years meats have changed particularly because of animals not being fed there natural diets. when grazing animals graze there meat is rich in various natural compounds one of them is called cla (conjugated linoleic acid) it is a compound that helps the body burn fat as energy as opposed to it being stored. the same goes for poultry raised and fed properly the eggs are lower in cholesterol and higher in omega 3 fatty acids as is the the poultry itself. everything nowadays involves profit 'how fast can we get that animal full weight and slaughtered for sale'. to achieve this they feed cows bloodmeal from other cows this causes many problems for the animals and the meat produced. that is why madcow disease is a current problem it is contracted through cannabalism of the infected animals. then there is corn syrup a cheap sweetener that has a bad affect on insulin levels. worse than that though are the man made trans fats or hydrogenated fats these are nutritionally worthless and cause many problems there illegal in most european countries. also most processed foods are fiber deficient vitamin and mineral deficient and full of preservatives that have bad effects on our bodies systems. monosodium glutamate in particular is quite bad plus everything is very high in sodium but low in other electrolytes so as a consequence when you eat salty fiberless chemically preserved foods skinny or overweight you swell with water and waste thats hard to eliminate. also children are more likely to play video games or watch the tube as opposed to running around this compounds the problem there is no 1 problem but a combination of poor diet toxic bodies poor excersize and lack of low glycemic high fiber foods (fruits and vegetables) particularly there are many factors known and unknown but it is true were being in a way poisoned by companies willingness to hurt people for profit. the food industries are like the tobbacco companies more and more. also most americans want a quick fix like diet pills etc.. so as individuals we have to make good educated choices with regards to our health.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2009)

what about the big slobby dude with the hella fine skinny G/f? that i never understood. and the dudes NOT rich.


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 1, 2009)

i have never understood the slob guy who gets the hottie. ussually it is some arrogant baffoon on top of it not a cool guy the majority of the time. maybe those girls have low self esteem i dont know not cool.


----------



## Lil Czr (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, you liberals are surely living up to your all inclusive, so very understanding, love one love all bs you spew constantly. So, you're making fun of fat people are you, how very open minded. So what's really bothering you, did one of these "fat chicks" give you the cold shoulder? Truth hurts, huh?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Good post, I hear ya.Unfortunately, a lot of folks don't have the cash to go organic.


bicycle racer said:


> well cant argue with that last part. it is true about diets being higher in fat in past years meats have changed particularly because of animals not being fed there natural diets. when grazing animals graze there meat is rich in various natural compounds one of them is called cla (conjugated linoleic acid) it is a compound that helps the body burn fat as energy as opposed to it being stored. the same goes for poultry raised and fed properly the eggs are lower in cholesterol and higher in omega 3 fatty acids as is the the poultry itself. everything nowadays involves profit 'how fast can we get that animal full weight and slaughtered for sale'. to achieve this they feed cows bloodmeal from other cows this causes many problems for the animals and the meat produced. that is why madcow disease is a current problem it is contracted through cannabalism of the infected animals. then there is corn syrup a cheap sweetener that has a bad affect on insulin levels. worse than that though are the man made trans fats or hydrogenated fats these are nutritionally worthless and cause many problems there illegal in most european countries. also most processed foods are fiber deficient vitamin and mineral deficient and full of preservatives that have bad effects on our bodies systems. monosodium glutamate in particular is quite bad plus everything is very high in sodium but low in other electrolytes so as a consequence when you eat salty fiberless chemically preserved foods skinny or overweight you swell with water and waste thats hard to eliminate. also children are more likely to play video games or watch the tube as opposed to running around this compounds the problem there is no 1 problem but a combination of poor diet toxic bodies poor excersize and lack of low glycemic high fiber foods (fruits and vegetables) particularly there are many factors known and unknown but it is true were being in a way poisoned by companies willingness to hurt people for profit. the food industries are like the tobbacco companies more and more. also most americans want a quick fix like diet pills etc.. so as individuals we have to make good educated choices with regards to our health.


Well, maybe he's a good man.And maybe he's got a big dick.


fdd2blk said:


> what about the big slobby dude with the hella fine skinny G/f? that i never understood. and the dudes NOT rich.


Uhhh..I'm a liberal, and I thought I was defending the "fat chicks"and the ugly people.BTW, I love marty feldman,in your avatar.Apparently lots of other women loved him, too.


Lil Czr said:


> Wow, you liberals are surely living up to your all inclusive, so very understanding, love one love all bs you spew constantly. So, you're making fun of fat people are you, how very open minded. So what's really bothering you, did one of these "fat chicks" give you the cold shoulder? Truth hurts, huh?


----------



## Lil Czr (Mar 1, 2009)

Right on man! Not everyone can be beautiful, no reason to make them feel worse about themselves than they already do.

Yeah, Marty was the original Dude! He had a certain inner beauty about him.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

And he was fucking hilarious.Really cool guy.


Lil Czr said:


> Right on man! Not everyone can be beautiful, no reason to make them feel worse about themselves than they already do.
> 
> Yeah, Marty was the original Dude! He had a certain inner beauty about him.


----------



## MuaySmoke (Mar 1, 2009)

I really don't know what to say. If you don't like fat chicks, I guess that's your thing; if you do like fat chicks, I guess that's your thing too. To me it's just like smoking ciggies. I would like to think that ciggies are worse then eating fast food and being fat. Eating is a necessity of life, so maybe people are just enjoying life a bit excessively. Leave them alone.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 1, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> Do you know how many good looking chicks there would be if they stopped eating like fucking slobs..........................I see these fat chicks at clubs and shit and you can tell they spent time on make up, hair ect............and think to myself wow if you spent that much time at the gym than dudes would want you....they spend hours on there hair and clothes and it dosent mean a damm thing you are still fat and disgusting and thats why guys don't want you. I'm at work the other day eating lunch and this fat chick (about 230lbs) tells another female coworker "I don't know how you are so skinny" You must not eat anything" and by no means is this girl skinny prob 130ish maybe more....and this fat chick eats her lunch and then goes to the vending machine and gets some powdered donuts and a mountain dew......WTF................think about all those fat chicks with pretty faces.........think how many pretty woman would be out there if half of them wernt fat bodies, were not asking for much just a normal human female (not boney model types)


I read the first page of this dribble and I am sure in the following pages there is a lot of real stimulating insight into...well you.

The world has enough hate and intolerance without needing more on of all places, a MJ grow forum. I am sure there are all sorts of places where hate is the topic. You are lost in more than one way. 

How many "pretty" women do you need? Young men's desire to defile as many women as they can to prove their manhood is destroying the mothers of this country. Popular culture is wrong about everything. It exists to enslave you to buy their products. If you, in your obviously Adonis like physique must be able to plant your flag of victory in many brainwashed young girls whose daddy's left them and they are looking for a little love. Unfortunately for them they are likely to meet some nice guy like you who will say all of the "right" stupid things they saw on some MTV "reality" show.

If you are not able to prove your manhood, it just might be that you are a total...well I will be nice here, sort of. Dude worry about yourself.
What has happened to the under 30 pot heads? Smoking pot used to make people think and question the crap that is being fed to them. I guess it is just all about getting f%@ked up.

I am NOT a christian, but this is the reason that some people need religion. They are not capable of being nice for 7 day in a row unless threatend with eternal damnation. Nothing like turning back human evolution 2,000 years.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 1, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> what about the big slobby dude with the hella fine skinny G/f? that i never understood. and the dudes NOT rich.


He sells coke.


----------



## PamelaIsley (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow, I'm somewhat pleasantly surprised at some of the arguments here, on both sides.

I never got over 200 lbs, but I spent all of my adolescence overweight. 
That's not to say I disciplined myself and worked out or whatever, my habits just changed over the years. Now looking back I feel a little disgusted with myself at how much I gorged and the types of food I would concentrate on.
So, at least in *my* case, it was a situation of over-indulgence and gluttony. Now when I see it in action (that is to say, when I see someone really pigging out, not someone who's overweight) it makes me kinda ill.

I got lucky in that I didn't have to struggle with workouts and fad diets, I just had to change my portions over time.
But after years of obesity, I still feel fat. I'm down to 130 lbs (the smallest I've been since I can remember), but I still feel fat... I think this psychological effect is pretty dangerous, which is another reason why I hope people learn to raise their kids under difference circumstances than I grew up under. I'd hate to think if this came at an earlier (more naive age) that this feeling would push me to an eating disorder.
But again, I got lucky.

I've seen some REALLY beautiful "larger" women who know who to dress themselves and whatnot and don't seem like they overeat, but their body processes its intake differently (so, like a pet, despite the instructions saying "one cup" of food, your particular body might only need/want a third of that, you know?).
You can be big and healthy, but most larger Americans, unfortunately, are not.
I've seen 8 year old kids who had to be no lighter than 125lbs _scraping_ the hot fudge off of the bottom of a glass of a completely decimated sundae  Is that the kid's fault for no self control? Or is that the parents' fault for not limiting their intake? (in this particular case, the child's mother was not handicap, nor very large, but insisted on riding around on one of those scooter things T.T so not only does she teach her kids to eat what/how much their little bodies can stand, but to be uber lazy....?)




Anyway.
So, as a formerly-fat-girl-still-feeling-fat, I think it might not be a matter of "over-eating" so much as "eat more than their body needs (and they don't know it)".
We live in an age of pre-determined portions and people haven't quite grasped that we're individuals.


(ps -- I haven't smoked in a few days @[email protected];;; but I've been drinking, so I appologize if this doesn't come out coherantely lol)


----------



## DownOnWax (Mar 3, 2009)

I am just curious why someone would feel compelled to start a thread about his dislikes of fat women on a Marijuana Growing Forum.

And if you have not woken up the next morning after partying with a porker in your bed...

Stop being a light weight and drink up!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey...Love comes in all sizes.


----------



## edubble (Mar 4, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i have never understood the slob guy who gets the hottie. ussually it is some arrogant baffoon on top of it not a cool guy the majority of the time. maybe those girls have low self esteem i dont know not cool.


Why would a girl have to have low self esteem to date a fat guy (sloppiness has nothing to do with being fat, btw) Maybe it's because she gave him a shot, go to know him and he rocked her fuckin world. I'm a fat guy, been big most of my life, and don't complain about it. I am who I am, and that's all that I am (to quote Popeye). I can pull JUST ABOUT any chick that I want. Confidence is the key, and being able to back up the shit you say is very important. knowing how to use what you got is priceless. 

I don't mean to brag...nah fuck that I am bragging, I spent my late teen years studying womens pleasure, I was lucky enough to have a Mrs. Robinson in my life, she was 37 and I was 20, to teach me alot. I can rock any chicks world given the chance. Skinny dudes are selfish in bed. I try as hard as I can to please whoever I'm with, and you know what, when you give a chick the best orgasm of her life (i've made chicks squirt and have multiples many times) believe me, THEY TELL THIER FRIENDS.

Another reason that chicks like fat guys is that FAT GUYS ARE REAL, they are who they are, and because they have spent most of thier lives being disrespected, they know how to respect a person, ask any chick, respect is a very big thing. And something that they don't get from average size guys.

As to the reason that people get fat, you guys have missed a major cause, mental problems, I'm not saying fat people are crazy, what I am sayng is that a chemical imbalance in the brain can cause people to be bipolar, depressed, and hell anorexic (i'm pretty sure i did not spell that right), so why could that not also cause people to be overeaters? To alot of people food=comfort, and when your life ain't perfect, you take comfort wherever you can.


----------



## robotninja (Mar 4, 2009)

As long as there are Double Double's from Inn and Out, ppl will be obese...

I know what I'm getting for lunch


----------



## DownOnWax (Mar 4, 2009)

robotninja said:


> As long as there are Double Double's from Inn and Out, ppl will be obese...
> 
> I know what I'm getting for lunch


Ah man, now I want some In and Out burgers!

I love those little brimmed caps the girls wear too!


----------



## DownOnWax (Mar 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hey...Love comes in all sizes.


I agree man.

I would not say I have a thing for overweight girls but some of them are just gorgeous even with the extra weight.

Actually some girls look better with a little meat on their bones. 

Wow, maybe I do have a thing for BBW's


----------



## judahbotwin (Mar 4, 2009)

not liking fat girls is probably due more to the health problems that stem from obesity... and plus a girl working out is sweet too


----------



## robotninja (Mar 4, 2009)

If I see a obese chick I'm turned off, not necessarily because she is "ugly" but more so because I don't want my gene pool being mixed with someone with bad genetics. I don't want any potential mini-robotninja's having health problems if I can help it...


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 4, 2009)

Lil Czr said:


> Wow, you liberals are surely living up to your all inclusive, so very understanding, love one love all bs you spew constantly. So, you're making fun of fat people are you, how very open minded. So what's really bothering you, did one of these "fat chicks" give you the cold shoulder? Truth hurts, huh?


Though the dude that started this thread may be from the left coast, unfortunately there is no entrance exam and only about 100miles of porous fencing. This place is overrun with a-holes, and I can assure you the one who started this dribble of a thread has never (until today) been accused of being understanding, loving, and open-minded much less..."a liberal" 



DownOnWax said:


> I am just curious why someone would feel compelled to start a thread about his dislikes of fat women on a Marijuana Growing Forum.


seriously!


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 4, 2009)

robotninja said:


> If I see a obese chick I'm turned off, not necessarily because she is "ugly" but more so because I don't want my gene pool being mixed with someone with bad genetics. I don't want any potential mini-robotninja's having health problems if I can help it...


I would suggest staying dry. Please do not go swimming in the gene pool until you are old enough or nice enough to raise a daughter. Have you looked outside lately...there are way too many of us!

Responsible reproduction! all you gods gifts to skinny women out there!

By the way your comment (was meant to be funny...I get it) would suggest that the obesity problem that ruins this guys lunch and makes him cry about it on a grow board is caused by genetics...This might upset cyclists who are are so perfect and pretty that they include their own image on their avatar.

People need to worry about themselves. Deal with their own issues of insecurities. Just because mommy did not play with you enough or cut up your hot dogs is no reason to project hatred towards another human. 

This is the stuff we teach little kids(be nice to others, get along, don't point and laugh)...then they go to middle school, become little shits and because we do not like their adolescent behavior, give up teaching right from wrong and leave it to the schools and then the courts/prisons to deal with all the little a-holes their selfish ass skinny parents spewed out onto gene pool to degrade the mothers of the future.

Hatred disguised by a healthy lifestyle. This is the mentality of genocide!


----------



## robotninja (Mar 4, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> I would suggest staying dry. Please do not go swimming in the gene pool until you are old enough or nice enough to raise a daughter. Have you looked outside lately...there are way too many of us!
> 
> Responsible reproduction! all you gods gifts to skinny women out there!
> 
> ...


Not hatred, it's choice... U can choose to have children with diabetes, I do not


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Not all fat people get diabetes.Lotta skinny folks with it.


robotninja said:


> Not hatred, it's choice... U can choose to have children with diabetes, I do not


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 5, 2009)

a skinny person may have type 1 dibetes that your born with. skinny people dont have type 2 diabetes that you create through bad choices. some people naturally have higher fat percentages but are healthy thats fine but when you are overweight to the point where your basically killing yourself well that is not defensible. it is a real problem in america and drains the healthcare industry people need to not be so defensive and realize this is a big problem.


----------



## mtlseven (Mar 5, 2009)

Lol i did not read all the post but here's what i have to say.

The better the coussin the better the pushing.

Lol sorry but i cant touch a fat chicks


----------



## natrone23 (Mar 5, 2009)

mtlseven said:


> Lol i did not read all the post but here's what i have to say.
> 
> The better the coussin the better the pushing.
> 
> Lol sorry but i cant touch a fat chicks



You fuck your cousin? Let me break out the banjo


----------



## SUExSQUARED (Mar 5, 2009)

Dude I'm fat and I have to go through looking at myself in the mirror everyday and shit and hating what I see and I eat *really* healthy and excercise all the time. I have a thyroid problem. I'm not lazy and I never eat junk food. Its people like you that make me so self conscious. Why would you even start a thread like this?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

It's their life, number one. Number two, the overweight are a convenient scapegoat for the health care system to blame costs on.And it's a lie.Many, many people don't go to the doc in the U.s because the cost is prohibitive,and Hmo's are substandard. No, the reason healthcare is so high is because the insurance industry is full of greedy bastards, and, many doctors are greedy bastards, too.


bicycle racer said:


> a skinny person may have type 1 dibetes that your born with. skinny people dont have type 2 diabetes that you create through bad choices. some people naturally have higher fat percentages but are healthy thats fine but when you are overweight to the point where your basically killing yourself well that is not defensible. it is a real problem in america and drains the healthcare industry people need to not be so defensive and realize this is a big problem.


----------



## parajana (Mar 5, 2009)

actually there is a greater if not the same population of morbid obesity in europe as well as america if you want statistics do your research and work on yourself from the inside than you wont criticize others from the view you see on the outside, its worse to know someone thinks and feels that way than to see it. may peace consume you!!!!


----------



## Chief Pipe (Mar 5, 2009)

Images of the Venus of Willendorf in reflecting the Primitive Past.

Ahhh, the concept of a full-figured 
Mother Goddess. 

Something very old, but not so far removed in the passions of men to resurface on a warm Spring Night.

You'd be surprised how many men will take a solo trip to some edge of town tavern or drinking hole, get tanked into a state of drunken self-truth, then amble over to a full-figured lass, thus fully engaging in some dark bar room substance induced courtship ritual.







I like em with some meat on their bones or even abit more as to warm cool shy stirrings on a cold Night.

But not so massive, where ropes and pulleys have to be employed in raising someone into a sitting position.


I'll talk to anyone despite their girth or lack of.


----------



## Volcanus (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd dick a curvy chick.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 5, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Not hatred, it's choice... U can choose to have children with diabetes, I do not


You could also choose not to have a kid. Some chicks (dudes also) are depressed, then eat too much and get fat because they have unresolved issues because their daddy was an judgmental asshole.



bicycle racer said:


> a skinny person may have type 1 dibetes that your born with. skinny people dont have type 2 diabetes that you create through bad choices. some people naturally have higher fat percentages but are healthy thats fine but when you are overweight to the point where your basically killing yourself well that is not defensible. it is a real problem in america and drains the healthcare industry people need to not be so defensive and realize this is a big problem.


I fully support your (well anyone not you, unless you choose too that is) right to kill yourself however you choose. It is your life, the only one that should concern you.



mtlseven said:


> Lol i did not read all the post but here's what i have to say.
> 
> The better the coussin the better the pushing.
> 
> Lol sorry but i cant touch a fat chicks


Dude I didn't know they did that north of the Mason-Dixon Line...but hey I won't judge you dude



SUExSQUARED said:


> Dude I'm fat and I have to go through looking at myself in the mirror everyday and shit and hating what I see and I eat *really* healthy and excercise all the time. I have a thyroid problem. I'm not lazy and I never eat junk food. Its people like you that make me so self conscious. Why would you even start a thread like this?


Of course because he is not a nice person, ask the last multitude of skinny chicks that kicked his ass to the curb...BTW, you are beautiful!



Stoney McFried said:


> It's their life, number one. Number two, the overweight are a convenient scapegoat for the health care system to blame costs on.And it's a lie.Many, many people don't go to the doc in the U.s because the cost is prohibitive,and Hmo's are substandard. No, the reason healthcare is so high is because the insurance industry is full of greedy bastards, and, many doctors are greedy bastards, too.


Awoman! speaking the truth as usual!



parajana said:


> actually there is a greater if not the same population of morbid obesity in europe as well as america if you want statistics do your research and work on yourself from the inside than you wont criticize others from the view you see on the outside, its worse to know someone thinks and feels that way than to see it. may peace consume you!!!!


Thank you.



Chief Pipe said:


> Images of the Venus of Willendorf in reflecting the Primitive Past.
> 
> Ahhh, the concept of a full-figured
> Mother Goddess.
> ...


Ahhhhh! I like it when I have to read something twice to get a good grip on it! 
Not bad chief dude.


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 6, 2009)

in america our obesity problem is worse than the majority of the rest of the world i have travelled in europe and elsewhere and ive done my research thats the truth. as far as healthcare yeah its screwed up people are greedy no dought that said heart disease and cancer are the number 1 and 2 killers in america. one of the causes of these problems is weight that is the truth. like i stated earlier life expectancy in america is on the down swing maily because of this issue this is not seen in the other majority of industrialized nations.


----------



## Dr. Green Brain (Mar 6, 2009)

Move to California, they're all beautiful. Every time I go back home to Michigan I'm like "Damn there's a lot of ugly women here". The mid-west is cruel to the female body. West coast ladies tend to take care of themselves.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 6, 2009)

But who defines what a "good life" is?Isn't that for the individual to decide?


bicycle racer said:


> in america our obesity problem is worse than the majority of the rest of the world i have travelled in europe and elsewhere and ive done my research thats the truth. as far as healthcare yeah its screwed up people are greedy no dought that said heart disease and cancer are the number 1 and 2 killers in america. one of the causes of these problems is weight that is the truth. like i stated earlier life expectancy in america is on the down swing maily because of this issue this is not seen in the other majority of industrialized nations.


Go to Iowa City...It's known for many beautfiul girls. As for California, yeah, probably, if the beauty is natural.But I personally think fake tans, plastic boobs and overinflated lips are kinda icky.


Dr. Green Brain said:


> Move to California, they're all beautiful. Every time I go back home to Michigan I'm like "Damn there's a lot of ugly women here". The mid-west is cruel to the female body. West coast ladies tend to take care of themselves.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Go to Iowa City...It's known for many beautfiul girls. As for California, yeah, probably, if the beauty is natural.But I personally think fake tans, plastic boobs and overinflated lips are kinda icky.


Absolutely! Iowa City is great! I rolled through there in '93 on our way to the Deer Creek Dead show, after ditching the rainbow gathering in Wyoming. Rolled in broke, met some cool people, partied, sold some pipestone pipes and left with $100. I have been all over the country, and I love looking at girls, they are mesmerizing! California girls are over rated. Mostly they are fake in looks and personality. If you like weird shaped fake tits...well we got a lot of 'em...no thanks.
But IMHO...Nebraska girls! Sounds strange I know, but I have never seen so many natural beauties! And if you do not mind hearty outdoorsy girls, Colorado!
But ([email protected]%k as usual) Stoney is right Iowa girls are a very close second to the girls just west of the Missouri river!


----------



## stonerman (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL i dont really like fat chicks that much, some of them look like they exploded from the waste down, wear make up, do their hair, try to make themselves look nice, spray some real bad smelling flower perfume and walk around like wh*res. I try to ignore them then they wont get out of your face flirting with you, then you tell them you hate fat chicks and they keep flirting, like what the f*ck. I dont like fat chicks that much, because the only friends that are girls I have i try to have "sexual interactions" with and I dont like doin a fat chick, thats my personal oppionion though, meaning to put down any fat chick lovers out there. peace


----------



## Schwaggg (Mar 6, 2009)

I gotta say I agree. Overweight people in general. Ya there are SOME, VERY FEW people who have some body disorders that affects their metabolism but you cant deny that a lot of people just have a lack of restraint when it comes to eatings. AND they are lazy as hell when it comes to excersizing.


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 7, 2009)

i just think if your mind is not healthy your body cant fuction at its best and if your body is unhealthy your mind is not at its best the two are intertwined. one helps the other reach its total potential.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 7, 2009)

stonerman said:


> [...]
> 
> I try to ignore them then they wont get out of your face flirting with you, then you tell them you hate fat chicks and they keep flirting, like what the f*ck.
> 
> [...]I dont like fat chicks that much, because the only friends that are girls I have i try to have "sexual interactions"


yeah you sound like a real catch! Kind of like a fat girls Adonis...Maybe they want your weed and not really your loving personality...This is the way that popular culture teaches little girls to get what they want, by using the lure of sex. Girls really do not need your penis, but cant get high with their finger!

It would really be nice if we humans treated other humans, humanely.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 8, 2009)

Well...I'm not exactly a skinny chick, and I never will be.Not built little.But I guarantee you, if I wanted to, I could go to a bar and have shallow,meaningless after bar hours sex with a new guy every night.Is it because I'm HAWT? No. It's because I have a pussy.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well...I'm not exactly a skinny chick, and I never will be.Not built little.But I guarantee you, if I wanted to, I could go to a bar and have shallow,meaningless after bar hours sex with a new guy every night.Is it because I'm HAWT? No. It's because I have a pussy.


Lucky!...I wish I had one!


----------



## gottagrow69 (Mar 10, 2009)

my girl is way hot but for some reason i like thick girls  im a butt guy though. and its wierd cause i workout everyday and i eat healthy. But i find thicker girls to be more attractive


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Mar 10, 2009)

Soon there is gonna be a thread about how much chicks dislike 'Fat Dudes'.


----------



## gottagrow69 (Mar 10, 2009)

i see it coming now thats one thing yo dont see is a fat guy with a fine ass girl....so fat guys no offense


----------



## elbows19 (Mar 10, 2009)

Its alot better being a fat girl than guy, aleast fat girls can get black men


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

Here are some girls that some of you guys deem "unfuckable".


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 10, 2009)

#1 and #3 are beautiful!


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Mar 11, 2009)

All of them have 'right purty' mouths.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2009)

Gee...I wonder why you noticed that...


Krayven Sumhead said:


> All of them have 'right purty' mouths.


----------



## CCBUD24 (Mar 11, 2009)

I like me a fat chick. More cushion for the pushin!!!!


----------



## CCBUD24 (Mar 11, 2009)

I dont find one of them not doable. I personally dont discriminate. I like all women.


----------



## gottagrow69 (Mar 11, 2009)

there all fine who is the one deeming them unfuckable


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2009)

Not all of you, some of you.Notice I said some,lol.


gottagrow69 said:


> there all fine who is the one deeming them unfuckable


----------



## blazindapurple (Mar 11, 2009)

i would do number one and 2 but 3 and four just have weird looking faces lol


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 12, 2009)

blazindapurple said:


> i would do number one and 2 but 3 and four just have weird looking faces lol


It's weird, I like girls with unique features. I really do not like the Barbie doll look.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 12, 2009)

gottagrow69 said:


> there all fine who is the one deeming them unfuckable


 wouldnt do a single one.. not even drunk 

wat can i say.. i got "high" standards


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 12, 2009)

lol stoney how did this thread get started up again?? haha well everyone knows im a fat chick...and theres plenty of guys that would do me...so im not really all that concerned...hahaha


----------



## ugzkmk (Mar 12, 2009)

fat people are products of evolution. animals mate with the biggest thing they can find because they are more likely able produce healthy offspring.

ie, the fatter the better for child bearing, ie women only. the people not genetically determined to be large are a result of abuse of modern convinences.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey, I'm right there with ya, baby. If they don't like it, too bad.(Stop by my journal and lookit my plant.Lotta chattering in there, too.)


sarah22 said:


> lol stoney how did this thread get started up again?? haha well everyone knows im a fat chick...and theres plenty of guys that would do me...so im not really all that concerned...hahaha


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hey, I'm right there with ya, baby. If they don't like it, too bad.(Stop by my journal and lookit my plant.Lotta chattering in there, too.)


can u post up a link to your journal in here? or send me a pm? thanks dude!


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 13, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> can u post up a link to your journal in here? or send me a pm? thanks dude!


I was looking for the link also...


----------



## Woomeister (Mar 13, 2009)

genetics have nothing to do with weight, lack of physical exercise and too much saturated/hydrogenated fats in too readily available food is the cause, the only really reliable medical condition to cause fatness (or more factually water retension) is having an over active thyroid gland.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 13, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> genetics have nothing to do with weight, lack of physical exercise and too much saturated/hydrogenated fats in too readily available food is the cause, the only really reliable medical condition to cause fatness (or more factually water retension) is having an over active thyroid gland.


Maybe...genetics has nothing to do with _obesity_, but genetics definitely has something to do with body size, shape, and bone density. I'm pretty sure you were talking about being over weight. 

Do we really know that genetics has nothing to do with being over weight or obesity? NO we do not. The science is not in yet. If it was if would reach the level of theory, and even that level of testing is questioned...think evolution. It is not science to claim something is true just because it has not been found...the world is flat for example. Scientists/Geneticists would not make such such a statement...even a skinny one


----------



## Woomeister (Mar 13, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Maybe...genetics has nothing to do with _obesity_, but genetics definitely has something to do with body size, shape, and bone density. I'm pretty sure you were talking about being over weight.
> 
> Do we really know that genetics has nothing to do with being over weight or obesity? NO we do not. The science is not in yet. If it was if would reach the level of theory, and even that level of testing is questioned...think evolution. It is not science to claim something is true just because it has not been found...the world is flat for example. Scientists/Geneticists would not make such such a statement...even a skinny one


All that is known for sure is that in th Uk 1in 5 children are currently obese which is more than the 1 in 8 10 years ago and the 1 in 15 20 years ago.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/165460-stoney-mcfrieds-diary-level-two.html


sarah22 said:


> can u post up a link to your journal in here? or send me a pm? thanks dude!


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 14, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> genetics have nothing to do with weight, lack of physical exercise and too much saturated/hydrogenated fats in too readily available food is the cause, the only really reliable medical condition to cause fatness (or more factually water retension) is having an over active thyroid gland.


i assure you...i dont lack any physical exercise and i dont eat crap food. it makes me sick if i eat to much processed food...so i dont eat it at all. and im still fat. and it would be an underactive thyroid that would cause obesity. its called hypothyroidism. a person with an over active thyroid would have hyperthyroidism and that causes weight loss.


----------



## iToke09 (Mar 14, 2009)

Man, i love me a fat bitch.
More cusion for the pushin!


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Mar 14, 2009)

Moobs.............hehehehehe.........


----------



## Captin Crazy (Mar 15, 2009)

ok dont know if this has been posted already because i just cant be arsed to read all the posts. the reason yous have some many over weight ppl in the us is because everything is oversized and full of shit. example - a super size big mac meal here would be the same as a reg one in the us! crisps or chips as you call them dont come in a normal size bag they come in a big fuck off thing that would do a few ppl. there is no need for all that ya know. ppl eat so much because it is so easy to get so much! thats not sayin that there is no fat ppl here but over there it is a lot worse.


----------



## DownOnWax (Mar 15, 2009)

iToke09 said:


> Man, i love me a fat bitch.
> More cusion for the pushin!


I actually LOVE this thread!


----------



## DownOnWax (Mar 15, 2009)

Even though the guy who started it is somewhat rediculous


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 15, 2009)

sarah showus a pic of your booty girl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 17, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> sarah showus a pic of your booty girl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 18, 2009)

lol im positive i was asked this when the thread first started! hahahah but no...im not gonna put up a pic of my booty...lol. but theres pics of me somewhere on here if u feel like searching...lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 18, 2009)

the hottest girl at riu..........


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 18, 2009)

Go Sarah!!!!!!


----------



## blazindapurple (Mar 21, 2009)

alright ive been thinking about this thread for a while and here's what i think about fat people in general and how they got that way. i think the reason why they got fat in the first place is probably as a child they probably ate too much sweets or McDonalds or something like that and as time goes on they start to eat healthy but they added so much "baby fat" to themselves that now they cant get it off but im most likely wrong so anyone who can kinda upgrade this theory please do because like i said ive been thinking about it and not really researching. also i just thought of the idea that in america (i dunno if theres the same thing in the UK or EU) but now in america theres these "miracle pills" so that might make people think that they can just go pop a skinny pill or get surgery if they get too fat which lets them stuff their faces with whatver they want soo yeah i need some feedback because now what i said hardly makes sense to myself because im being a smart dumb person today


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 21, 2009)

blazindapurple said:


> alright ive been thinking about this thread for a while and here's what i think about fat people in general and how they got that way. i think the reason why they got fat in the first place is probably as a child they probably ate too much sweets or McDonalds or something like that and as time goes on they start to eat healthy but they added so much "baby fat" to themselves that now they cant get it off but im most likely wrong so anyone who can kinda upgrade this theory please do because like i said ive been thinking about it and not really researching. also i just thought of the idea that in america (i dunno if theres the same thing in the UK or EU) but now in america theres these "miracle pills" so that might make people think that they can just go pop a skinny pill or get surgery if they get too fat which lets them stuff their faces with whatver they want soo yeah i need some feedback because now what i said hardly makes sense to myself because im being a smart dumb person today


no dude...it makes a lot of sense. my parents have bad eating habits that i picked up from them. i have always been a chubby child, i guess im just naturally built that way...but there are specific times when i have experienced weight gain. during puberty and when my body really matured in my later teen years...and when im on new medication, which is a big killer because as a mental health patient im forever needing to change meds and the vast majority of pstchiatric meds can cause significant weight gain. i dont gain at any other time regardless of what i eat. so i can consume really more fast food than anyone should (lol ) and still maintain my weight. but if i cut out fast food and junk food like i have for the past few months i do experience slow steady healthy weight loss. 
oh and i also wanna talk about the pills  lol i know a little about that. theres a right way and a wrong way to go about using pills to assist with weight loss. lots of those pills can be quite effective but they have to be used in conjunction with proper diet and an exercise plan. i have taken an EC stack which is taking ephedrine and caffeine together. its a thermogenic. it increases heart rate and body temp during workouts and helps the body burn fat while building lean muscle. it works extremely well when being used properly.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Mar 21, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> i assure you...i dont lack any physical exercise and i dont eat crap food. it makes me sick if i eat to much processed food...so i dont eat it at all. and im still fat. and it would be an underactive thyroid that would cause obesity. its called hypothyroidism. a person with an over active thyroid would have hyperthyroidism and that causes weight loss.


Maybe it's all that weed you smoke.. Nobody has to be fat. I'ts a personal choice. Some just have to work harder to lose weight. But it can be done. Unfortunity most of us pot smoker are a bit lazy and don't want to put the in extra phyical activity thats required for good weight loss.

Muscle is the bodys furnice. The more muscle you have the more fat you burn. Yes muscle weighs more then fat, but working your muscles out will help you lose much more weight then exercise alone, hands down.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Mar 21, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> no dude...it makes a lot of sense. my parents have bad eating habits that i picked up from them. i have always been a chubby child, i guess im just naturally built that way...but there are specific times when i have experienced weight gain. during puberty and when my body really matured in my later teen years...and when im on new medication, which is a big killer because as a mental health patient im forever needing to change meds and the vast majority of pstchiatric meds can cause significant weight gain. i dont gain at any other time regardless of what i eat. so i can consume really more fast food than anyone should (lol ) and still maintain my weight. but if i cut out fast food and junk food like i have for the past few months i do experience slow steady healthy weight loss.
> oh and i also wanna talk about the pills  lol i know a little about that. theres a right way and a wrong way to go about using pills to assist with weight loss. lots of those pills can be quite effective but they have to be used in conjunction with proper diet and an exercise plan. i have taken an EC stack which is taking ephedrine and caffeine together. its a thermogenic. it increases heart rate and body temp during workouts and helps the body burn fat while building lean muscle. it works extremely well when being used properly.


sorry to pic on u again but all bodies are built the same. Its a fact the bone structures of obese people are the same as those who are skinny. Thats why fat people have alot more joint and bone problems. If we were supposed to be "built that way" then our joints and bones would be as well.

This is what I do, it's my job. I'm a nutritionist and Dietitian. 
America has a terrible problem with blaming everyone else for thier fatness. They blame thier parents they blame thier lunch ladys, they blame fast food resturants. Don't blame anyone but you. You know your fat, and you know you can lose the weight if you need to.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 21, 2009)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> [...]all bodies are built the same. Its a fact the bone structures of obese people are the same as those who are skinny. [...]
> This is what I do, it's my job. I'm a nutritionist and Dietitian. [...]


I respect that you are a dietitian, and a persons weight is there own responsibility.

However, your statement is correct but not in this context. Yes bone structure is the same in all people, but compare your bones structure to a crocodile...well lets just say if you can ID human skeletal anatomy, you absolutely can do the same with crocs, right on up and across the evolutionary ladder.

Human characteristics such as skin color, hair color and type, facial structure, and bone density (and yes body type) has evolved over time with environmental factors influencing the change. With a global world these changes are less pronounced as individuals emigrate out of and individuals immigrate into previously isolated populations and produce offspring.

Although poor diet may be partially the reason, peoples native to Central and S. America (not the Spaniard mestizos) are remarkably short in stature and share traits with other equatorial populations with increased melanin in their skin and some having curly hair which dissipates heat.

Northern Europeans with less melanin (less direct sun), straight hair that holds in heat and yes denser bone structure to hold up larger bodies which provide insulation from the cold. They also (due to less sun) are more likely to be able to digest bovine milk protein and absorb vitamin D rather than making it on their own.

Many Europeans also evolved in areas of high population concentrations where the water supply was polluted and survival meant being able to break down alcohol which was the only safe beverage. If not, you died and did not reproduce. This is in sharp contrast with native peoples of the Americas who lived in small nomadic bands and never had polluted water. They do not have or their bodies produce much less (some intermarrying) Alcohol Dehydrogenase (the enzyme that breaks down alcohol and makes you not drunk forever).

Moral of the story: While skeletal STRUCTURE is the same there IS a genetic hereditary component of bone size and density as well as chemically how the body processes nutrients. If your ancestors lived in areas where the growing season was short to non existent, you may hold on to fat (stored energy) longer than if every tree you walked up to had something to eat on it. 

This is why there is a range of healthy BMI, people are not carbon copies.
And while individuals weight, their diet, and activity level is only controlled by them, their healthy shape may not be the same as someone who runs marathons, is considered super healthy, but cannot have regular periods...cuz the chemistry is off. There are also a large group of either formerly overweight people or the evil little fucks that eat all they want and claim superiority, that go around trying to prop up their poor self esteem by berating other humans. The person who started this thread is a prime example.

Get off your high horses people before you are bucked off. Be nice to your fellow man/woman, and focus on what is beautiful about them, or simply mined your own business.


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 21, 2009)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> sorry to pic on u again but all bodies are built the same. Its a fact the bone structures of obese people are the same as those who are skinny. Thats why fat people have alot more joint and bone problems. If we were supposed to be "built that way" then our joints and bones would be as well.
> 
> This is what I do, it's my job. I'm a nutritionist and Dietitian.
> America has a terrible problem with blaming everyone else for thier fatness. They blame thier parents they blame thier lunch ladys, they blame fast food resturants. Don't blame anyone but you. You know your fat, and you know you can lose the weight if you need to.


i totally get where you're coming from, but as for all the weed i smoke...i didnt start to lose weight until i started to smoke weed. it can stabilize metabolism and helps to control my appetite and food impulses. i rarely get the munchies anymore. and my skeletal structure may be the same as any other human, but you really do have to take bone density into effect as well. i have very healthy bones...i've never broken anything, and in the event i hurt myself (which is often, im one of the most accident prone people out there) i've only maybe sprained an ankle once...i have quite a bit of muscle as well. im not blaming anyone for my weight problems. i know i have picked up bad habits from my parents that have been really hard to break (parents can definitely be to blame. we have to learn our bad eating habits somewhere when we're children, and those habits are very deeply ingrained in a person by the time they are old enough to start making their own choices)...but i work on it. my mental health plays a huge role as well. psychotic disorders can make people do some weird things. i have a hard time with my weight due to that as well...but thats another story...lol


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> I respect that you are a dietitian, and a persons weight is there own responsibility.
> 
> However, your statement is correct but not in this context. Yes bone structure is the same in all people, but compare your bones structure to a crocodile...well lets just say if you can ID human skeletal anatomy, you absolutely can do the same with crocs, right on up and across the evolutionary ladder.
> 
> ...


very well said


----------



## bleezyg420 (Mar 21, 2009)

this thread is still alive, holy shit!


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 21, 2009)

bleezyg420 said:


> this thread is still alive, holy shit!


it is...but its civil conversation this time...lol


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Mar 22, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> I respect that you are a dietitian, and a persons weight is there own responsibility.
> 
> However, your statement is correct but not in this context. Yes bone structure is the same in all people, but compare your bones structure to a crocodile...well lets just say if you can ID human skeletal anatomy, you absolutely can do the same with crocs, right on up and across the evolutionary ladder.
> 
> ...


Nice google search. Point taken. But still nobody has to be fat. Anyone can lose weight if they try hard at it. I'm not going to debate what you said, because it is entirely based on a theory. I believe in god and the bible. And as a christian I know that evolotion is nothing but a theory. Therefor your entire argument is based on lies. I'm not sayng you don't believe it because you probibly do. Have fun in Hell. There is still time to repent. I know more about diet and weight loss then most people so its even worth arguing it with a non beleiver. As you would lose. On another note, I like larger women, so don't think I'm just a bigot. Look, fat people get stuck in a cycle that only adds to their problem. All I'm saying is that with proper care, diet and exercise they can lose the unwanted pounds. I'm more then happy to help anyone who is serious about it. But don't try to tell me we evolved this way. We have only been here for under 10000 years. Your crocadile has been here (unchanged mind you) for over 100000. It must have happy with the way it lived wityhout. An intellect


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 22, 2009)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> Nice google search. Point taken. But still nobody has to be fat. Anyone can lose weight if they try hard at it. I'm not going to debate what you said, because it is entirely based on a theory. I believe in god and the bible. And as a christian I know that evolotion is nothing but a theory. Therefor your entire argument is based on lies. I'm not sayng you don't believe it because you probibly do. Have fun in Hell. There is still time to repent. I know more about diet and weight loss then most people so its even worth arguing it with a non beleiver. As you would lose. On another note, I like larger women, so don't think I'm just a bigot. Look, fat people get stuck in a cycle that only adds to their problem. All I'm saying is that with proper care, diet and exercise they can lose the unwanted pounds. I'm more then happy to help anyone who is serious about it. But don't try to tell me we evolved this way. We have only been here for under 10000 years. Your crocadile has been here (unchanged mind you) for over 100000. It must have happy with the way it lived wityhout. An intellect


Whoa!!!!!!!...No google search involved...I was brainwashed by the University...Knowledge has always been viewed as threatening to controlling people...who do they kill first...the teachers and the educated... oh wait what thread am I in again...condemning me to hell?

And the comment on people being haters was not directed at you.

I agree with you that anyone can lose weight if they try. It is mind over matter. I have lost 100 pounds after ex left me with the 2 year old and took the car; walked and then bought a mountain bike to go 9 miles to work with 1000' elevation change, mostly in last mile, riding home didn't even count as it was all down hill......found it, and a couple more, lost 70 to do two weeks of Natural History Studies in Yellowstone and Grand Teton with daily 10+ mile hikes...found it, started smoking more and better marijuana....happier...lost 35 pounds over 9 months cooking vegetarian (not vegan) for the 13 year old and eating burgers on the week end, so basically not trying to lose weight, I do not even care beyond personal health (divorced twice and not interested in a third) so I am definitely aware of my heart and the change is good and continues, but without the rapid loss like before which led to gaining more...though I was aware of the weight gain and just didn't give a shit....probably cuz the devil's got my soul...oops my bad fat chicks...we are talking about fat chicks...I like them pretty much anyway they will talk to me...I just don't want (more) kids, herpes, nagging, bitching, drama, smoking all my weed, or derailing me from my dream of living off grid in an earthship of my own construction as self sufficient as possible. 

As for your concern for my soul...thanks for the love. Everywhere I look I see Christians...and the last thing I would want to do after death is hang out with them for an eternity, but too each their own...One man gathers what another man spills


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 22, 2009)

i really wasnt trying to blame my weight on anyone but myself, but the bad habits that have contributed to my weight i learned as a child. and regarding meds...its incredibly difficult to lose weight while on psychotropic medication. even a dietitian/nutritionist should know that. but i understand that now that im an adult my weight is 100% my responsibility. and i have been starting to bring it down . now. the religious stuff. im not going to tell you that your beliefs are wrong. i shouldnt have to, logic should tell you that it doesnt make sense. evolution is a "theory" but we have several studies that display evolution throughout history. this is my area of strength...science. the earth is several billion years old. hell doesnt exist. heaven doesnt exist. it defies logic. christianity is a relatively new religion, and several parts of the story were borrowed and copied from other religious stories that had been around for 1000 years before the whole concept of christianity was created. "GOD" is YOU. that voice people hear that they think is the holy spirit, is YOU. we are our own god. people see god as a separate entity to themselves that holds some superiority or authority. not the case. god and you are one in the same. the sooner people realize that its not some omniscient dude in the sky, and that its part of you, your mind and your soul...the better off humanity will be


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

There are medical conditions that make weight hard to lose. With that being said, have fun with the surprise you're going to get in the afterlife. Being a Christian who tells folks how they're going to hell is all about excluding people.Nice demonstration of your cult mindset.Way to go, what a good christian you are,with your condescending attitude.Go take it to a religious thread. If you believe an invisible megalomaniac created the universe and punishes us with an eternity in hell for premarital sex,then you've already lost any argument you've tried to enter.


IslandGreenGuy said:


> Nice google search. Point taken. But still nobody has to be fat. Anyone can lose weight if they try hard at it. I'm not going to debate what you said, because it is entirely based on a theory. I believe in god and the bible. And as a christian I know that evolotion is nothing but a theory. Therefor your entire argument is based on lies. I'm not sayng you don't believe it because you probibly do. Have fun in Hell. There is still time to repent. I know more about diet and weight loss then most people so its even worth arguing it with a non beleiver. As you would lose. On another note, I like larger women, so don't think I'm just a bigot. Look, fat people get stuck in a cycle that only adds to their problem. All I'm saying is that with proper care, diet and exercise they can lose the unwanted pounds. I'm more then happy to help anyone who is serious about it. But don't try to tell me we evolved this way. We have only been here for under 10000 years. Your crocadile has been here (unchanged mind you) for over 100000. It must have happy with the way it lived wityhout. An intellect


Hayduke, an awesome post again, and I especially agree with your last paragraph.


Hayduke said:


> Whoa!!!!!!!...No google search involved...I was brainwashed by the University...Knowledge has always been viewed as threatening to controlling people...who do they kill first...the teachers and the educated... oh wait what thread am I in again...condemning me to hell?
> 
> And the comment on people being haters was not directed at you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

Another sensible post.I get tired of telling them over and over.Too bad you can't make a quote along these lines, saves a lot of the time you're going to lose repeating yourself, lol.


sarah22 said:


> i really wasnt trying to blame my weight on anyone but myself, but the bad habits that have contributed to my weight i learned as a child. and regarding meds...its incredibly difficult to lose weight while on psychotropic medication. even a dietitian/nutritionist should know that. but i understand that now that im an adult my weight is 100% my responsibility. and i have been starting to bring it down . now. the religious stuff. im not going to tell you that your beliefs are wrong. i shouldnt have to, logic should tell you that it doesnt make sense. evolution is a "theory" but we have several studies that display evolution throughout history. this is my area of strength...science. the earth is several billion years old. hell doesnt exist. heaven doesnt exist. it defies logic. christianity is a relatively new religion, and several parts of the story were borrowed and copied from other religious stories that had been around for 1000 years before the whole concept of christianity was created. "GOD" is YOU. that voice people hear that they think is the holy spirit, is YOU. we are our own god. people see god as a separate entity to themselves that holds some superiority or authority. not the case. god and you are one in the same. the sooner people realize that its not some omniscient dude in the sky, and that its part of you, your mind and your soul...the better off humanity will be


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 22, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> i really wasnt trying to blame my weight on anyone but myself, but the bad habits that have contributed to my weight i learned as a child. and regarding meds...its incredibly difficult to lose weight while on psychotropic medication. even a dietitian/nutritionist should know that. but i understand that now that im an adult my weight is 100% my responsibility. and i have been starting to bring it down . now. the religious stuff. im not going to tell you that your beliefs are wrong. i shouldnt have to, logic should tell you that it doesnt make sense. evolution is a "theory" but we have several studies that display evolution throughout history. this is my area of strength...science. the earth is several billion years old. hell doesnt exist. heaven doesnt exist. it defies logic. christianity is a relatively new religion, and several parts of the story were borrowed and copied from other religious stories that had been around for 1000 years before the whole concept of christianity was created. "GOD" is YOU. that voice people hear that they think is the holy spirit, is YOU. we are our own god. people see god as a separate entity to themselves that holds some superiority or authority. not the case. god and you are one in the same. the sooner people realize that its not some omniscient dude in the sky, and that its part of you, your mind and your soul...the better off humanity will be


Damn Sarah, that was Beautiful. 

And as usual, thanks Stoney for having my back on the lord's day ...you never hear of the righteous giving up being judgemental for Lent...chocolate or cheeseburgers, that's easy...try giving up hate.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

Religion is all about exclusion.It's a club, you have to pay dues to enter,learn the secret handshake, etc.


Hayduke said:


> Damn Sarah, that was Beautiful.
> 
> And as usual, thanks Stoney for having my back on the lord's day ...you never hear of the righteous giving up being judgemental for Lent...chocolate or cheeseburgers, that's easy...try giving up hate.


----------



## Chief Pipe (Mar 23, 2009)

FlandersFlash said:


> Sarah,
> That is a pretty face, and what I can see of your knockers tells me thay ain't too bad either.
> You rock girl!!


 



You smoothtalker you.


----------



## 9inch bigbud (Mar 23, 2009)

just wait till most of you get to middle age and get the mid life spread LOL. I blame magazines for this perfect figure its pushed in hour faces we all want to be seen with girls that are size 8 on our arm because thats what we see every day when we look at magazines. Take a look at a country such as some parts of africa where fat women are the thin women that we all like to be seen with. In africa fat is seen as healthy and men go after that as a sign of a good mate to have healthy children with.

Go back 200 years and look what was the normal good looking woman looked like it was not a size 8 it was more like a size 16-20 wore a wig did not barth and had bad teeth. magazines and TV as made us change how we see women then men start saying things like the OP and before you know it fat is ugly and somthing to take the piss out of and if your a bloke you can not be seen with a fat bird on your arm. 

If you only pick women because of a way thay look and not who they are then that is shallow and your lossing out on a lot more fucks than you would/could be getting.


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 23, 2009)

hatefull christians make me laugh they have no understanding of the original teachings of jesus. living full of hate must be tiring i feel sorry for such weakminded individuals keep your hatred to yourself no one wants to hear that madness on here peace.


----------



## holmes (Mar 26, 2009)

> Everywhere I look I see Christians...and the last thing I would want to do after death is hang out with them for an eternity


LMFAO. Ill never forget this


----------



## greenleaftoker (Mar 27, 2009)

It's so true man, I mean.. i feel bad saying it because some people actually try really hard and just can't loose the weight..

But my initial thought when i see a fat person is... why would you do that to yourself?.. just let yourself go like that?.. it's pretty shameless.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 27, 2009)

greenleaftoker said:


> It's so true man, I mean.. i feel bad saying it because some people actually try really hard and just can't loose the weight..
> 
> But my initial thought when i see a fat person is... why would you do that to yourself?.. just let yourself go like that?.. it's pretty shameless.


Actually if you talked to many a fat girl, their self esteem takes a hit with their weight...some may even feel shame rather than shameless (but we know what you meant), because of unkind judgmental people who somehow are incapable of empathy, which is one criteria for diagnosing sociopathic personalities, and project the same learned intolerance that forced well tanned citizens to drink from separate water fountains, and sit in the back of the bus. Hung from trees for looking at precious white women. Or young men beaten, drug behind pick-ups or tied to fences and left to freeze to death, because they don't like girls and will never add to the over-population of our habitat and depletion of resources that drives primates and others to violence.

What I find shameful is the ignorance of the past, the effects of perpetuating hate and intolerance, and the fact that mothers no longer teach the golden rule. 

And if you really feel bad...listen to your conscience, and don't say it..look inward and find out why you are having negative thoughts about another human you have not even met...evolve!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 28, 2009)

And what people fail to realize is, not all people gain weight because they overeat. I eat one meal a day.I have a very slow metabolism.Look it up, polycystic ovarian syndrome.My body is in starvation mode, hardly burns calories.Should I exercise more?Yeah,but I still see less results than a person with a normal metabolism. But I probably eat less than most of the folks on here.


Hayduke said:


> Actually if you talked to many a fat girl, their self esteem takes a hit with their weight...some may even feel shame rather than shameless (but we know what you meant), because of unkind judgmental people who somehow are incapable of empathy, which is one criteria for diagnosing sociopathic personalities, and project the same learned intolerance that forced well tanned citizens to drink from separate water fountains, and sit in the back of the bus. Hung from trees for looking at precious white women. Or young men beaten, drug behind pick-ups or tied to fences and left to freeze to death, because they don't like girls and will never add to the over-population of our habitat and depletion of resources that drives primates and others to violence.
> 
> What I find shameful is the ignorance of the past, the effects of perpetuating hate and intolerance, and the fact that mothers no longer teach the golden rule.
> 
> And if you really feel bad...listen to your conscience, and don't say it..look inward and find out why you are having negative thoughts about another human you have not even met...evolve!


----------



## Stoney Jake (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow after over an hour of reading I forgot all the clever things I was going to say along the way. I know you 2 ladies have repeated yourself about 100 times in this thread so no more of that will be necessary.. Unless of course you want.
I should say that I have been with big girls back in the day. One in particular that I got fucked up with a lot. I have no prejudice 

I was considered fat most of my life. I was about 230 pounds in march of 2000 when I was managing a cell phone store. Double gin and everything.. Sittin on my ass smokin weed, eating 2 chipotle burritos a day with a big ass bag of pistachioes on the side. I got a job in construction in march and by july I was 170 pounds..A little skinny for 6'3" but the weight just poored off. 
Just drinking lots of water, no soda. eating at least 2 meals a day and working my ass off. I loved my job so it was nothing for me to work 10-12 hours a day.Im at about 185 now but people still tell me Im to skinny..
Both my parents are overwieght as well as most of my extended family. Im sure that is why I was chubby my whole life. They taught me bad habbits and kinda made me think thats how most people were supposed to be. When I moved outta my parents house I had a lot of bad habbits to break. 




sarah22 said:


> lol stoney how did this thread get started up again?? haha well everyone knows im a fat chick...and theres plenty of guys that would do me...so im not really all that concerned...hahaha


if you have a vagina then you can get laid... It doesnt mean you are good lookin or healthy...
Now guys on the other hand better have a giant cock or a lot of money if they are fat. The "hey look I have a dick" thing doesnt work to well for us


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 28, 2009)

Not even so, dude. Personality. I don't care about money, and as long as your dick isn't abnormally small,you're fine.Just because you're bigger doesn't mean you aren't healthy or attractive.But congratulations on your weight loss.


Stoney Jake said:


> Wow after over an hour of reading I forgot all the clever things I was going to say along the way. I know you 2 ladies have repeated yourself about 100 times in this thread so no more of that will be necessary.. Unless of course you want.
> I should say that I have been with big girls back in the day. One in particular that I got fucked up with a lot. I have no prejudice
> 
> I was considered fat most of my life. I was about 230 pounds in march of 2000 when I was managing a cell phone store. Double gin and everything.. Sittin on my ass smokin weed, eating 2 chipotle burritos a day with a big ass bag of pistachioes on the side. I got a job in construction in march and by july I was 170 pounds..A little skinny for 6'3" but the weight just poored off.
> ...


----------



## Stoney Jake (Mar 28, 2009)

I guess I was just saying once you leave the nest you should leave old habbits with your parents.
I do understand guys have a much easier time with the weight loss then women though.

Either way I forgot to mention how entertained I was with the first 30 pages lol. Lots of funny reading


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 28, 2009)

i dont see how racism has absolutely anything to do with obesity. the huge majority of people overweight are that way because of lifestyle choices some have i legitimate health issues that make weight loss difficult but i see a trend in america where people have reasons or excuses for any problem including this one. also a study was done on high school kids in america which on average half to two thirds are very overweight. suprisingly these kids had the self image that they were of normal weight simply because those around them are fat to. this is a disturbing trend and with everyone being so pollitically correct if you say anything your being mean so the problem gets worse. the truth is its about daily habits and lifestyle take in less calories than what you burn and you will lose weight plain and simple this of course varies from person to person but thats the cold hard truth most people i have witnessed really dont try very hard.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 28, 2009)

Stoney Jake said:


> Now guys on the other hand better have a giant cock or a lot of money if they are fat. The "hey look I have a dick" thing doesnt work to well for us


Sh!t out of luck. A bunch of coke or meth works too, sor so I have observed, again out of luck!


Stoney McFried said:


> Not even so, dude. Personality. I don't care about money, and as long as your dick isn't abnormally small,you're fine.Just because you're bigger doesn't mean you aren't healthy or attractive.But congratulations on your weight loss.


Stoney you are a special case...



bicycle racer said:


> i dont see how racism has absolutely anything to do with obesity. the huge majority of people overweight are that way because of lifestyle choices some have i legitimate health issues that make weight loss difficult but i see a trend in america where people have reasons or excuses for any problem including this one. also a study was done on high school kids in america which on average half to two thirds are very overweight. suprisingly these kids had the self image that they were of normal weight simply because those around them are fat to. this is a disturbing trend and with everyone being so pollitically correct if you say anything your being mean so the problem gets worse. the truth is its about daily habits and lifestyle take in less calories than what you burn and you will lose weight plain and simple this of course varies from person to person but thats the cold hard truth most people i have witnessed really dont try very hard.


The reason that I made the analogy to race and sexual preference is that singleing out people for physical traits and passing harsh judgement is wrong and hurtful. Just as with skin color, sexual preference, hair color, size of body features are not chosen, people have different metabolism rates...can they be changed...probably...can gays pretend to be straight...probably (ask your pastor)...can skin color be changed...ask Michael Jackson or walk past your local tanning salon and smell the vanity of roasted white girls...mmmm cancer!

The point is tolerance of those that are different. Just because someone does not tickle you in your special place at the very sight of them should not diminish there value as a mother, a child, a friend, or a human. The fact that THEIR lifestyle means they may not spend their "golden years" in diapers of the same shade should not lead to hate.

If lifestyle choices lead to separation and condemnation...If all humans where a healthy weight we then might make judgements on those who exceed their daily sodium intake, or enjoy extreme sports...after all both are not good for longevity.

Here is the real deal. People who are complaining about overweight people are simply expressing a human behavior trait of destinguishing those who are like from those who are different...at one point this was a skill that meant the difference between life and death...think lions, or christians. This trait has a lot to do with who we are, or more correctly who we were...ask a Neanderthal if you can find one.

Four million years since Homo Hablis...now in very rare instances will a fat girl cost you your life...again time to evolve!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 28, 2009)

I've found that I cant really have sex with a bigun.My unit doesn't function.My buddies used to give me shit about it and i tell them I'm leaving them there for yall.Perhaps its from a past experience,I was raped by a female Yeti in Bremerton wa.This massive woman came in and said something in Yeti I couldn't understand it but my buddies were laughing there asses off as she carried me screaming from the bar.Generally i have a cobalt johnson but it no worky on the big girls....


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]7e0vccod0ac&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 28, 2009)

hydrotech364 said:


> I was raped by a female Yeti in Bremerton wa.This massive woman came in and said something in Yeti I couldn't understand it but my buddies were laughing there asses off as she carried me screaming from the bar.


Are you sure it was a female Yeti? Did the de-flowering take place in the cab of a logging truck? Patchouli oil and excessive facial hair helps loggers distinguish hippies from drunk chicks.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 29, 2009)

No wood for me then, dude.I'm not a skinny girl. Oh well, there are many more penises in the sea,lol.I, too, dated a Yeti.He was male, and spoke a mixture of Duh and sasquatch.


hydrotech364 said:


> I've found that I cant really have sex with a bigun.My unit doesn't function.My buddies used to give me shit about it and i tell them I'm leaving them there for yall.Perhaps its from a past experience,I was raped by a female Yeti in Bremerton wa.This massive woman came in and said something in Yeti I couldn't understand it but my buddies were laughing there asses off as she carried me screaming from the bar.Generally i have a cobalt johnson but it no worky on the big girls....


----------



## teachme101 (Mar 29, 2009)

LMAO....130 is not fat....I'm 5'8" at 130lbs.....if she was shorter like 5'2" I could see 130 being pudgy for her.....lol....but I am far from fat....I od see your point....but I have sisters that are curvy....they aren't fat...they just have the right cushion in the right places...women do need to eat better....it's kinda a sad world for them...tey have alot of emotional things going on....(Dr.Phil had a special...lol)


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Mar 29, 2009)

Ya know what they say" Weight can be loss, but ugly is here to stay". No offense to anyone cuz I'm fat and ugly. But my 'stimulus package' works just fine.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Are you sure it was a female Yeti? Did the de-flowering take place in the cab of a logging truck? Patchouli oil and excessive facial hair helps loggers distinguish hippies from drunk chicks.


Yes I'm sure it was female?She was a preditorial Yeti.I had snuck away from her several times that night but it seemed like every time i was chillin in a bar they crowd would part and there she would be ,drooling and mumbling "me on top".You seem to know youre way around trucker mating rituals pretty good there Hayduke


----------



## Stoney Jake (Mar 29, 2009)

Krayven Sumhead said:


> Ya know what they say" Weight can be loss, but ugly is here to stay". No offense to anyone cuz I'm fat and ugly. But my 'stimulus package' works just fine.


stimulus package


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 29, 2009)

hydrotech364 said:


> Yes I'm sure it was female?She was a preditorial Yeti.I had snuck away from her several times that night but it seemed like every time i was chillin in a bar they crowd would part and there she would be ,drooling and mumbling "me on top".You seem to know youre way around trucker mating rituals pretty good there Hayduke


I see she hurt you deeply.... I was just playin along...no need to go pointing fingers...after all the Yeti is a mythical figure, but the log truck driver is a very real danger to joe pot head at the local NW bar & brothel


----------



## Dr.WhiteWeed (Mar 29, 2009)

lol, everytime i quit weed i loose like 20lbs. But there's no female biggie smallz! All i'm saying is, guys can be fat, that's how we're made. Girls can be hott, or else they commit suicide.


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 29, 2009)

lol stoney isnt that rare a breed...im a personality girl...if i click with a guys personality...it doesnt really matter too much what he looks like...lol. i mean...as long as hes not dirty/greasy/sketchy, etc. and that whole "guys can be fat thats how were made" is bull. women naturally have more fat on their bodies than men because we are designed to bear children. so if any sex is supposed to have more body fat than the other, then women are designed to have more body fat. and its possible to be big, and attractive. stoney and I are proof of that...lol. i know my body is a wreck, lol, but i make up for it with a pretty face, a nice rack and a rockin personality 
*edit* i am NOT saying that stoney is big...i totally worded that wrong...sorry dude...i just meant that you can have some extra weight and still be attractive


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 29, 2009)

im not judgemental or a mean person im very nice to everyone and anyone unless they give me a reason not to be. that said i simply feel that people for the most part NOT ALL are lazy and have excuses or reasons for any problem they have. this epidemic has grown much worse recently. when i see schools get out and otherwise healthy children are very overweight at such a young age it is a problem. obesity is overtaking tobbacco in the numbers that die from there lifestyle choices this is a somewhat new problem if anything i feel bad for people.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 29, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> im not judgemental or a mean person im very nice to everyone and anyone unless they give me a reason not to be. that said i simply feel that people for the most part NOT ALL are lazy and have excuses or reasons for any problem they have. this epidemic has grown much worse recently. when i see schools get out and otherwise healthy children are very overweight at such a young age it is a problem. obesity is overtaking tobbacco in the numbers that die from there lifestyle choices this is a somewhat new problem if anything i feel bad for people.


Poverty is often the underlying factor, and what has changed "recently" is the division and distribution of wealth has become more imbalanced. The areas where childhood obesity is at it's worst is in the inner city, rural Midwest and Southeast, and BIA reservations without casinos... Not stable countries in Western Europe or suburbs with Wild Oats markets. The reality for many poor working Americans is after the rent, lights and heat (excuses), what remains is allocated to food and medicine. Ramen noodles, mac & cheese, hot dogs and bologna will keep the kids from crying at night, for a fraction of the Starbucks sucked down by the fortunate. The healthiest foods are the most expensive while the deadliest are made affordable to most.


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 29, 2009)

it is true eating well comes at a cost most cant afford i experience this myself. you can eat relatively well cheaply but only if you have a good understanding of nutrition which most people dont have and even then its hard. quality of food has declined with regards to how meat is produced today compared to 60 years ago good compounds for fat loss are now non-existent such as c.l.a. also all these nutrient deficient processed foods compound the problem even more and then there are large amounts of h.fructose corn syrup trans fats etc.. in everything. but i also will say that people are less physically active than they have been in the past we are after all genetically the same as our hunter gather ancestors there was no sitting around back then. this applies particularly to children when i was young we were always playing outside for hours daily. with technological advances video games etc... children spend far less time outdoors which gets the ball rolling early for poor lifestyle choices in adulthood. there are many new problems facing people but at the same time we all have a personal responsibility for our health and our childrens health knowledge is power.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah, cuz everyone is put here to fit YOUR personal definition of beauty, or else they suck.Too bad we can rid ourselves of that pesky individuality...you could be fucking yourself.


Dr.WhiteWeed said:


> lol, everytime i quit weed i loose like 20lbs. But there's no female biggie smallz! All i'm saying is, guys can be fat, that's how we're made. Girls can be hott, or else they commit suicide.


Nah, Like I said, I'm not a thin girl, so I'm not offended.But I'm not here to date, so it doesn't matter what I look like,you should like me or not based on who I am,not what I look like.We will all get ugly in the end.And your body is not a wreck.


sarah22 said:


> lol stoney isnt that rare a breed...im a personality girl...if i click with a guys personality...it doesnt really matter too much what he looks like...lol. i mean...as long as hes not dirty/greasy/sketchy, etc. and that whole "guys can be fat thats how were made" is bull. women naturally have more fat on their bodies than men because we are designed to bear children. so if any sex is supposed to have more body fat than the other, then women are designed to have more body fat. and its possible to be big, and attractive. stoney and I are proof of that...lol. i know my body is a wreck, lol, but i make up for it with a pretty face, a nice rack and a rockin personality
> *edit* i am NOT saying that stoney is big...i totally worded that wrong...sorry dude...i just meant that you can have some extra weight and still be attractive


You know what I think it is?HFCS.It blocks leptin, which is a hormone that tells you to stop eating, and to burn fat.I've been reading about it a little.Wow.


bicycle racer said:


> im not judgemental or a mean person im very nice to everyone and anyone unless they give me a reason not to be. that said i simply feel that people for the most part NOT ALL are lazy and have excuses or reasons for any problem they have. this epidemic has grown much worse recently. when i see schools get out and otherwise healthy children are very overweight at such a young age it is a problem. obesity is overtaking tobbacco in the numbers that die from there lifestyle choices this is a somewhat new problem if anything i feel bad for people.


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 29, 2009)

what is hfcs? is it a chemical additive or something found in food or a hormone??


----------



## sativaplanet420 (Mar 29, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> Do you know how many good looking chicks there would be if they stopped eating like fucking slobs..........................I see these fat chicks at clubs and shit and you can tell they spent time on make up, hair ect............and think to myself wow if you spent that much time at the gym than dudes would want you....they spend hours on there hair and clothes and it dosent mean a damm thing you are still fat and disgusting and thats why guys don't want you. I'm at work the other day eating lunch and this fat chick (about 230lbs) tells another female coworker "I don't know how you are so skinny" You must not eat anything" and by no means is this girl skinny prob 130ish maybe more....and this fat chick eats her lunch and then goes to the vending machine and gets some powdered donuts and a mountain dew......WTF................think about all those fat chicks with pretty faces.........think how many pretty woman would be out there if half of them wernt fat bodies, were not asking for much just a normal human female (not boney model types)





HAHAHAHAHA Only in America! Fucking fat sluts! mmmmmmmmmmmm stretch marks!


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 30, 2009)

sativaplanet420 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA Only in America! Fucking fat sluts! mmmmmmmmmmmm stretch marks!


wow...that was mature...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 30, 2009)

High fructose corn syrup


bicycle racer said:


> what is hfcs? is it a chemical additive or something found in food or a hormone??


Yeah, good thing you're in another country, where some other stereotype can apply!


sativaplanet420 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA Only in America! Fucking fat sluts! mmmmmmmmmmmm stretch marks!


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 30, 2009)

im an idiot sometimes duh. anyways anythings possible most companies simply use corn based sweeteners for there cheap price i feel any processed non-natural sweetener is bad white sugar etc.. i still consume them sometimes but there to be avoided. even in higher quality sports drinks you will find maltodextrin which is corn based but not as bad on insulin levels but diabetics should really avoid these. lately ive been eating better than i normally do not as much for weight loss but because i feel crappy when i eat crap. ive been eating veggies fruits lean meats of various sources and whole grains. once you have done this for a while you have no interest in poor quality foods as they make you feel sick. also its good to eat small meals frequently this makes your body less efficient at storing calories because it is not worried about the next meal in a way removing the starvation state which attempts to store all calories for future use. like i said were the same as our ancestors this was a survival trait but for now its not needed until society collapses which may be near. endurance athletes will often purposely eat only a meal a day during some times of the year to improve mitochondrial function for increased ability to get as much use out of every calorie but for your average person this is bad and will lead to weight gain. the good thing is the body can be trained to waste calories or conserve them.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not really rich, so buying organic is expensive. I just eat anything I want in moderation. But I only eat once a day,so that doesn't help my metabolism.Either way, we're gonna die.


bicycle racer said:


> im an idiot sometimes duh. anyways anythings possible most companies simply use corn based sweeteners for there cheap price i feel any processed non-natural sweetener is bad white sugar etc.. i still consume them sometimes but there to be avoided. even in higher quality sports drinks you will find maltodextrin which is corn based but not as bad on insulin levels but diabetics should really avoid these. lately ive been eating better than i normally do not as much for weight loss but because i feel crappy when i eat crap. ive been eating veggies fruits lean meats of various sources and whole grains. once you have done this for a while you have no interest in poor quality foods as they make you feel sick. also its good to eat small meals frequently this makes your body less efficient at storing calories because it is not worried about the next meal in a way removing the starvation state which attempts to store all calories for future use. like i said were the same as our ancestors this was a survival trait but for now its not needed until society collapses which may be near. endurance athletes will often purposely eat only a meal a day during some times of the year to improve mitochondrial function for increased ability to get as much use out of every calorie but for your average person this is bad and will lead to weight gain. the good thing is the body can be trained to waste calories or conserve them.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 30, 2009)

*the truth is out there..........*


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 30, 2009)

well thats true to each there own. i drink too much beer.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 30, 2009)

I used to mix alcohol when I'd drink. Now, I just don't think the punishment the next day is worth the fun the night before.


bicycle racer said:


> well thats true to each there own. i drink too much beer.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 2, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Poverty is often the underlying factor, and what has changed "recently" is the division and distribution of wealth has become more imbalanced. The areas where childhood obesity is at it's worst is in the inner city, rural Midwest and Southeast, and BIA reservations without casinos... Not stable countries in Western Europe or suburbs with Wild Oats markets. The reality for many poor working Americans is after the rent, lights and heat (excuses), what remains is allocated to food and medicine. Ramen noodles, mac & cheese, hot dogs and bologna will keep the kids from crying at night, for a fraction of the Starbucks sucked down by the fortunate. The healthiest foods are the most expensive while the deadliest are made affordable to most.


Ya, becasue there are so many fat poor people in African who cant affort healthy foods. 

Maybe we should teach these people of "poverty" that they can still make healthy choices, even without the funds of the rich. 
Even eating all that high carb high fat food isn't forced appon them by anyone. What about all these people on food stamps program and Federal and State aid. They seem to be the fattest of all. The could be buying more healthy alternatives to crap they buy. grill your chicken, don't fry it.. Don't put a stick of butter into your Greens. Alot of their food choices are just that, Choices. No one makes them eat from McDonalds dollar menu. There are plenty of healthy choices for a buck. A box of Whole grain pasta and a couple of cans of tuna fish could feed a family of 4 dinner. Throw in a head of lettus and a cuccumber and you have a better meal. Most of these people eat 3500-4000 calories a day, which is completely unnessary. 2000 calories are fine, as long as they are good calories. 4000 shit calories doesn't help your body at all, thats the problem here. 

You can buy an apple for the price of a snickers, but they don't. You can buy an sparkling water for the price of a coke, but they don't. 

Excuses Excuses Excuses. What is wrong with this country. Accountabiltiy for your actions and choices is what we need. It may not be thier fault they got fat, but it sure is thier own fault that they're still fat.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 2, 2009)

Right.Choices.(with a few health exceptions.) Accountability. But it's YOUR fault if you treat them badly just because of what they look like,right?


IslandGreenGuy said:


> Ya, becasue there are so many fat poor people in African who cant affort healthy foods.
> 
> Maybe we should teach these people of "poverty" that they can still make healthy choices, even without the funds of the rich.
> Even eating all that high carb high fat food isn't forced appon them by anyone. What about all these people on food stamps program and Federal and State aid. They seem to be the fattest of all. The could be buying more healthy alternatives to crap they buy. grill your chicken, don't fry it.. Don't put a stick of butter into your Greens. Alot of their food choices are just that, Choices. No one makes them eat from McDonalds dollar menu. There are plenty of healthy choices for a buck. A box of Whole grain pasta and a couple of cans of tuna fish could feed a family of 4 dinner. Throw in a head of lettus and a cuccumber and you have a better meal. Most of these people eat 3500-4000 calories a day, which is completely unnessary. 2000 calories are fine, as long as they are good calories. 4000 shit calories doesn't help your body at all, thats the problem here.
> ...


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 2, 2009)

if you shop smart you can eat well cheap but you will have to prepare the food a small price to pay for how good you feel once detoxified of garbage food. im on as thin a budget as anyone else believe me.


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Apr 2, 2009)

Since I live alone, I buy either 'Lean Crusine' or 'Healthy Choice' meals everytime I'm at the grocery and see them on sale. Usually 2 meals for $5.00us. Maybe they taste like hospital food to some people but they're much better than I can cook. About 250-300 calories per meal.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

*you sound like you live an interesting life..........*


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 2, 2009)

that was disrespectful and not needed.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

*was I talking to you?*


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 2, 2009)

the guy did not say anything offensive and you shot him down for no reason it seem to me thats just mean. this is the internet that should be reserved for when someone deserves it no?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

*mind your own business....*


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 2, 2009)

wow whatever.


----------



## wilsoncr17 (Apr 2, 2009)

back to the original topic. YEAH! FUCKIN' PUT DOWN THE FORK! DAMMIT! Tired of seeing girls that could be cute, not if they tried harder, but tried at all. pssssh. fatties, only ones I want are blunts. fat blunts, no fat chicks.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have cases of MRE's they come in handy and they have lower fat and more protien.After Hurricane Ike everyone was giving them away so i stocked up.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 2, 2009)

so...to the guys that dont like fat girls, what if you met a girl who was big...still pretty...and she had the most amazing personality. what then? theres plenty of people that i dont find physically attractive at all when i first meet them...be it their weight, or whatever...but if i get to know them and we "click" personality-wise...they just all of a sudden seem so much more attractive...and im totally smitten...is that just a "chick thing"? lol i know that guys are naturally visual creatures more so than mental/emotional...but im just saying...what would you do if that happened? turn her away? deprive her AND yourself just because shes overweight?


----------



## Bombadil (Apr 2, 2009)

My girls not skinny, but she ain't fat. There's a happy medium and she hit it. But I'm biased.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Apr 2, 2009)

i can see the beauty in her . she really loves cake. and so do i. we would have atleast one thing in common


----------



## holmes (Apr 3, 2009)

> so...to the guys that dont like fat girls, what if you met a girl who was big...still pretty...and she had the most amazing personality. what then? theres plenty of people that i dont find physically attractive at all when i first meet them...be it their weight, or whatever...but if i get to know them and we "click" personality-wise...they just all of a sudden seem so much more attractive...and im totally smitten...is that just a "chick thing"? lol i know that guys are naturally visual creatures more so than mental/emotional...but im just saying...what would you do if that happened? turn her away? deprive her AND yourself just because shes overweight?


to a certain point, if you are so overweight that it just shows you dont care about yourself, then no i could not be with you despite your great personality, but we could still be friends.
some woman look great with weight

but i think the point of this thread is for those woman that are attractive, but dont show it or care by disrespecting their bodies. You dont have to be thin, but if you cross the line your going to get insensitive assholes calling you names and shit. Why?, i guess cause they are upset that you ruined a perfectly good opportunity at great sex and a nice relationship.


----------



## gangjababy (Apr 3, 2009)

joeyjoejoe said:


> i can see the beauty in her . she really loves cake. and so do i. we would have atleast one thing in common


You made beer come out my nose!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

You don't know they don't care.They could have real problems.Or...maybe it's just their life.Who says YOU can guarantee great sex and a good relationship? You have no right to be pissed at anyone for living their life the way they want to as long as it's not hurting you.And not fulfilling YOUR definition of attractive is NOT hurting you. Insensitive assholes are just that...and their personality is far uglier than any roll of fat could ever be.


holmes said:


> to a certain point, if you are so overweight that it just shows you dont care about yourself, then no i could not be with you despite your great personality, but we could still be friends.
> some woman look great with weight
> 
> but i think the point of this thread is for those woman that are attractive, but dont show it or care by disrespecting their bodies. You dont have to be thin, but if you cross the line your going to get insensitive assholes calling you names and shit. Why?, i guess cause they are upset that you ruined a perfectly good opportunity at great sex and a nice relationship.


----------



## guestrollitup (Apr 3, 2009)

That's what I loved about Canada.. It was generally pretty hard to find a fat person.
In America there everywhere..

* How could someone NOT want to workout, it excapes me. Honestly, there is NOTHING (including layin' it to the wifey) that beats going to the gym or running 5k in the morning. It's the BEST feeling in the world.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 3, 2009)

snowripper3 said:


> hey sarah ive been reading threw this shit and laughing...u keep saying ur healthy i dont kno ur height but it dosnt look tall. 245 ur fucking fat rofl, stop defendin urself about that and start eating right. u are obviously in denile with coming up with a defense towards this and everything else...just so fucking funny


dude, i never said i wasnt fat...lol but there are several contributing factors to my weight. my mental health was a big one. i finally seem to have it under some sort of control...and im able to make better choices for myself and get active again...i've lost a bit of weight since i wrote that crap ages ago...lol. im still fat...but im working on it. and honestly...the only reason i have T&A is cuz of my weight...lol so im gonna have to kiss my rack goodbye...oh well. its not really that i was in denial...im very well aware of the fact that my weight is too high. i was just stating that its not 100% my fault that i have a weight issue. i know that i make choices...but psychosis can cause u to make some really bad choices...lol


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 3, 2009)

snowripper3 said:


> and dont give me this bullshit about childhood eating problems, i was chubby for all my childhood and was made fun of by my older bro i got fucking sick of it and did something about it....i started eating healthy and worked my ass of in the gym. try that shit gurrl


i have done the gym thing too...i dont work out at gyms now cuz its too much money...i can get a work out just as good at home. some people get sick of being made fun of and are able to turn that into motivation for getting in shape...some people that get made fun of develop serious mental disabilities...and that makes it difficult to be motivated enough to get out of bed...let alone work out and eat healthy...and it takes a LONG time to find effective treatments for that...i finally found my "sweet spot" with my medical treatment and im feeling more energetic...like i used to...and im eating better and getting more exercise. but i dont really care about my weight as much as i care about just simply feeling better in general


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 3, 2009)

Barrett said:


> That's what I loved about Canada.. It was generally pretty hard to find a fat person.
> In America there everywhere..
> 
> * How could someone NOT want to workout, it excapes me. Honestly, there is NOTHING (including layin' it to the wifey) that beats going to the gym or running 5k in the morning. It's the BEST feeling in the world.


lol...i dunno dude...i think i rate toking and getting off higher than working out...lol. but i agree...working out does feel great  hehehe


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 3, 2009)

i will sometimes see a physically pretty girl that im attracted to but may find later she is a bitch which makes her quickly seem ugly. and sometimes i see a girl who is a bit overweight that im not too into but then she may be very cool and then she will become physically attractive to me. there is a limit to this though at some point too much weight is too much weight and i simply cannot see past it i may still be friends with a person but im not physically attracted at that point.


----------



## malbulja (Apr 3, 2009)

Fat, or plump, chicks are smoking hot and fucking them is way more satisfying than boning skinny chicks. I've been trying to plump up my current wife for 2 years now but she is genetically athletic and has a difficult time putting on weight..... My philosophy is this: do what feels right, and fat chicks FEEL right! Yummy!


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 3, 2009)

malbulja said:


> Fat, or plump, chicks are smoking hot and fucking them is way more satisfying than boning skinny chicks. I've been trying to plump up my current wife for 2 years now but she is genetically athletic and has a difficult time putting on weight..... My philosophy is this: do what feels right, and fat chicks FEEL right! Yummy!


lol thats freakin awesome!  haha i always say that im built for comfort


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 3, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> i have done the gym thing too...i dont work out at gyms now cuz its too much money...i can get a work out just as good at home. some people get sick of being made fun of and are able to turn that into motivation for getting in shape...some people that get made fun of develop serious mental disabilities...and that makes it difficult to be motivated enough to get out of bed...let alone work out and eat healthy...and it takes a LONG time to find effective treatments for that...i finally found my "sweet spot" with my medical treatment and im feeling more energetic...like i used to...and im eating better and getting more exercise. but i dont really care about my weight as much as i care about just simply feeling better in general


 
Excuses Excuses Excuses... I don't care where you live, the gym would never cost you more then a $1.50 a day. I'm not talking about a Ritzy health center with free massage and one on one Personal training. Just a simple place to clime a stair master or use an elliptical or treadmill.
That $1.50 a day, less then two items on the McDonalds dollar menu. About the same as a cup of coffee. But I'm banking on you would rather have the double cheese burger and not the hour of cardio. 
It's being lazy, thats what it is. Mental health, Please... It would improve greatly if you would get in shape and start caring more about yourself. Making a positive change for your body would only help you feel better about your mental state and thus improve your mental health.

Your "sweet spot" is that drugs? Maybe anti-phycoticis or anti-depressants? Lets medicate ourselfs becasue of the fact we are misserable, because people made fun of us, because we are fat. Thats life, it's how we filter out societys weak and useless. When people are made fun of and insulted, they can either pick themselves up, get the point and start fixing thier own problems. Or they can sit on thier fat asses and make more excuses about it. Excuses like: I'm fat because of my mental health, or I'm fat becasue I was made fun of. 

Show these fucking people (including me) that your not gonna sit back and let people walk all over you. Show them you can lose weight and that you are a stronger person now and won't be brough down by criticism. You have the means inside of you to become a better, healthier, stronger person.


----------



## cannaman2.5 (Apr 3, 2009)

Fat chicks are like mopeds..their fun to ride til your friends see ya!


----------



## laserbrn (Apr 3, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> lol thats freakin awesome!  haha i always say that im built for comfort


I wouldn't worry too much about guys that want to write off any chick that doesn't fit their "physical appearance" standards. 

Those guys and girls do it to, are arrogant and small minded. They live in their tunnel-vision world and like to point towards the flaws of others. Particularly because obesity is an outward flaw it gets picked on most. 

I've never looked solely at the physical appearance of bitches. I've gone from skinny, to plump (not just downright fat though, have to admit that) and I don't want to write off a percentage of people because they like to eat. Who don't love food?

And who the fuck comes on a weed smoking website and complains about people's EATING habits?


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 3, 2009)

laserbrn said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about guys that want to write off any chick that doesn't fit their "physical appearance" standards.
> 
> Those guys and girls do it to, are arrogant and small minded. They live in their tunnel-vision world and like to point towards the flaws of others. Particularly because obesity is an outward flaw it gets picked on most.
> 
> ...


You called them bitches... WTF is that all about. You defend them, then call them bitches. Yup, you sure know how to talk to the ladies don't you??

I think I have you figured out laserbrn.. your a black man who like fat white girls, but has no respect for woman, becasue you call them bitches.. You think your a pimp, but your just a little boy with a fake gun and no life. Am I close?? 

No need to answer, I know I'm correct. Player Player


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Apr 3, 2009)

i thought that was funny to. he was all politically correct at first and then bam .busted out the bitches. haha so funny.


----------



## laserbrn (Apr 3, 2009)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> You called them bitches... WTF is that all about. You defend them, then call them bitches. Yup, you sure know how to talk to the ladies don't you??
> 
> I think I have you figured out laserbrn.. your a black man who like fat white girls, but has no respect for woman, becasue you call them bitches.. You think your a pimp, but your just a little boy with a fake gun and no life. Am I close??
> 
> No need to answer, I know I'm correct. Player Player


Yup, you pegged it. I don't "like" fat white girls. I don't "care" what they look like. That's the difference. My current girlie's tiny, but I've gone through all shapes, sizes, colors, races and personalities.

I call them 'bitches' because that's what you find when you go solely on physical appearance. And because when you're talking about going out to a club and hooking up with "bitches", that's exactly what it is. You don't meet women at the club, you meet bitches.

I go through my days interacting with women all day, very respectful, intelligent women, then on Sat. night if I'm going to the club, it's to find bitches.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 3, 2009)

nice avatar!


----------



## holmes (Apr 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You don't know they don't care.They could have real problems.Or...maybe it's just their life.Who says YOU can guarantee great sex and a good relationship? You have no right to be pissed at anyone for living their life the way they want to as long as it's not hurting you.And not fulfilling YOUR definition of attractive is NOT hurting you. Insensitive assholes are just that...and their personality is far uglier than any roll of fat could ever be.


Having real problems is not a good reason to let yourself go. Its like drugs, if you have heavy problems, and you dont care any more, you might overdose. This is not an attractive quality coupled with the fact that the woman may have cottage cheese on her ass.

who's to say I cant, or any other of these asshole's cant. Look if a pair of people have hit it off and enjoy each others company then the time spent with each other is going to be enjoyable. But say if i was with that young lady eating the cake and plastered to the couch, she may be funny as hell, but i could never give it to her. I would turn blue at the thought of getting romantic 

And there is nothing wrong with being heavy, like i said some woman look great with weight (but they usually carry themselves well and are not past the point of no return). But i think its a shame, its like ruining a work of art. I am sure that heavy cake eating girl would love to have someone that thinks she is attractive, someone to have romantic dinners and love with. 

She's not getting it from me, 99 and a half percent of men would agree.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 3, 2009)

yes put simply there is overweight and plain fat 2 different things in my book.


----------



## laserbrn (Apr 3, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> yes put simply there is overweight and plain fat 2 different things in my book.


 
I'll give you that. I always assume "Fat" chicks, you know the ones, have a medical problem. I have seen people eat a ton of food and they can't possibly do that. 

The kind where fats growin' in weird places all over, yeah, that's not normal. Overweight chicks though, they just love food, and damnit so do I. haha...now clearly I'm high.

Don't hate on 'em, just move on and go on being upset that there aren't enough "hot bitches" out there. Clearly you're crying about it because if there were of them you would have a better shot at scoring.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 3, 2009)

*you boys keep hating the BBW...that's just more for me......*


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 3, 2009)

i dont hate on anybody im just stating my opinions.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 3, 2009)

*thats cool....*


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 3, 2009)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> Excuses Excuses Excuses... I don't care where you live, the gym would never cost you more then a $1.50 a day. I'm not talking about a Ritzy health center with free massage and one on one Personal training. Just a simple place to clime a stair master or use an elliptical or treadmill.
> That $1.50 a day, less then two items on the McDonalds dollar menu. About the same as a cup of coffee. But I'm banking on you would rather have the double cheese burger and not the hour of cardio.
> It's being lazy, thats what it is. Mental health, Please... It would improve greatly if you would get in shape and start caring more about yourself. Making a positive change for your body would only help you feel better about your mental state and thus improve your mental health.
> 
> ...


hmmm...i said that i couldnt afford the gym...but that i get a better workout at home...which would insinuate that i work out at home. yoga...hip hop abs (which is a total blast if you havent tried it) i have a weight machine as well as my own free weights and 2 stability balls of different sizes...the only thing i dont have right now that i would like to get are a step for the step arobics videos and the medicine balls...and aside from that i go outside and play soccer with my dog and go for walks to the park...im by no means lazy...

but the only reason im not lazy right now is because i have medication that regulates the chemicals in my brain. you really cant judge mental illness...(and i mean SEVERE mental illness...not just general depression)....unless you've been there. but i do understand where you come from thinking that its making excuses. it does certainly seem that way. but its a medical condition that vastly decreased my quality of life, and i have found the right combintation of antidepressant/antipsychotic finally that makes me feel motivated again. I dont have a mental disorder only because of my weight. i have a mental disorder for a number of reasons, weight is just a contributing factor. 

perhaps if you educated yourself on the effects of a severe mental health disorder on a persons life you would have more of an understanding. its really frustrating being someone with this disability, because its not something anyone can see...and everyone always just seems to think that you can snap out of it...or force yourself to be better, when really its very debilitating. i have to attend therapy sessions twice a week and take pills and do homework and constantly have to pay attention to and monitor my thoughts, emotions, behaviours, moods, and also try and function as a "normal" person who doesnt have this disorder. "getting better" is the most difficult thing i have ever had to deal with in my life. and i've been dealt a real shitty hand. just remember, that being judgemental of others is a defense mechanism. it can be changed. you would probably feel a lot better yourself if you learned to stop judging people.


----------



## holmes (Apr 3, 2009)

sarah, you said earlier you had a nice rack
i would like to see to judge for myself please


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Apr 3, 2009)

holmes said:


> sarah, you said earlier you had a nice rack
> i would like to see to judge for myself please


I'll drink too that. Lets see them" fun bags".........


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 3, 2009)

you guys are ridiculous...lol. heres the link...i have some pics in the "hottest girl on RIU" thread...i by no means think im the hottest...i posted up my pics cuz no one else wanted to! Lol https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/108616-whos-hottest-girl-riu-org-10.html


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

You know, that was uncalled for.You have no business judging anybody.Why don't you work on your personality, cuz from this post, I'd say it fucking sucks.


snowripper3 said:


> hey sarah ive been reading threw this shit and laughing...u keep saying ur healthy i dont kno ur height but it dosnt look tall. 245 ur fucking fat rofl, stop defendin urself about that and start eating right. u are obviously in denile with coming up with a defense towards this and everything else...just so fucking funny


Good for you.Obviously, you need to feel better than someone else, dontcha?


snowripper3 said:


> and dont give me this bullshit about childhood eating problems, i was chubby for all my childhood and was made fun of by my older bro i got fucking sick of it and did something about it....i started eating healthy and worked my ass of in the gym. try that shit gurrl


So what if they don't? Let's look at it this way. The government says that you are not living your life the right way because you're a pot head. Are you hurting anyone else? I hope not.But if you were, pot wouldn't be the reason. So, if someone doesn't want to go to a gym and look like you,that doesn't mean they're not living right. They're just not living YOUR way.


Barrett said:


> That's what I loved about Canada.. It was generally pretty hard to find a fat person.
> In America there everywhere..
> 
> * How could someone NOT want to workout, it excapes me. Honestly, there is NOTHING (including layin' it to the wifey) that beats going to the gym or running 5k in the morning. It's the BEST feeling in the world.


It's pretty obvious you have no idea what you're talking about when it comes to mental disorders.Some folks simply cannot get over them.It really is a disease,a defect,a chemical imbalance.I think you should always attend to what's inside you foremost.


IslandGreenGuy said:


> Excuses Excuses Excuses... I don't care where you live, the gym would never cost you more then a $1.50 a day. I'm not talking about a Ritzy health center with free massage and one on one Personal training. Just a simple place to clime a stair master or use an elliptical or treadmill.
> That $1.50 a day, less then two items on the McDonalds dollar menu. About the same as a cup of coffee. But I'm banking on you would rather have the double cheese burger and not the hour of cardio.
> It's being lazy, thats what it is. Mental health, Please... It would improve greatly if you would get in shape and start caring more about yourself. Making a positive change for your body would only help you feel better about your mental state and thus improve your mental health.
> 
> ...


FACT: No matter what you look like, there is always at least one person in this world who will fuck you. But,here's a news flash...sex isn't the be all and the end all of everything. It's a physical sensation that ends relatively quickly,and leaves you actually having to converse with that Barbie doll in your bed. And I was speaking of physical problems as well as mental. So...please, walk up to a woman with polycystic ovaries and tell her to get over the side effects, that there's no excuse.Or metabolic disorder.Or hypo thyroidism. The truth of the matter is, making fun of someone for the way they look is just a way for people to feel superior. Live your life, and let others live theirs.


holmes said:


> Having real problems is not a good reason to let yourself go. Its like drugs, if you have heavy problems, and you dont care any more, you might overdose. This is not an attractive quality coupled with the fact that the woman may have cottage cheese on her ass.
> 
> who's to say I cant, or any other of these asshole's cant. Look if a pair of people have hit it off and enjoy each others company then the time spent with each other is going to be enjoyable. But say if i was with that young lady eating the cake and plastered to the couch, she may be funny as hell, but i could never give it to her. I would turn blue at the thought of getting romantic
> 
> ...


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Apr 3, 2009)

you gotta admit it though. it sucks being behind 
fat people in the buffet line.damn! gimme some!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

No.Doesn't bug me.I don't do buffets.


joeyjoejoe said:


> you gotta admit it though. it sucks being behind
> fat people in the buffet line.damn! gimme some!


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Apr 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No.Doesn't bug me.I don't do buffets.


your missing out then. msg's are the bomb!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

I never eat enough to do a buffet justice. And all that stuff has been sitting there, more often then not...blech. I'm a good cook, I'll save a buck and stay home, lol.


joeyjoejoe said:


> your missing out then. msg's are the bomb!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

Here's an interesting article by a registered dietitian.It's long, so if you don't want to read it all, skip to the part where she says Bullshit.
*Confessions of a Radical Registered Dietitian
*By Joanne Ikeda, M.A., R.D.​ From *Radiance* Spring 1995 Issue​ "A woman is calling on line one with a question about dieting. Can you take it now?" my secretary asks.
I'm the Cooperative Extension nutrition education specialist and a lecturer in the Nutritional Sciences Department at the University of California, Berkeley. If you call UC Berkeley for nutrition information, chances are you'll end up talking to me. That's because one of my myriad job responsibilities is to provide research-based nutrition information to those who need it. Most of my work is with health and education professionals and the media, but occasionally a layperson manages to find me.
I pick up the phone. "Can I help you?" I ask.
"I hope so," responds a mature female voice. "Do you read Woman's Day magazine? Did you see the article on Oprah Winfrey and the diet she went on to lose all that weight? I want to send that article to my daughter in Oregon. You know, my daughter has been fat all her life. I did everything I could to help her. I never let her eat ice cream, potato chips, candy, or other junk food. I always portioned out her plate at meals and never let her have seconds. I bought her special diet foods and made special low-calorie meals just for her. I told her over and over again she was never going to have a boyfriend if she didn't lose weight. After she graduated from college, she didn't come back to the San Francisco Bay Area. Instead, she settled in Oregon. I rarely see her anymore, but I know that she's still fat. Maybe if she goes on this Oprah Winfrey diet, she'll finally lose weight. I wanted to check with an expert before sending her the article. What do you think? Is this the right diet for her? After all, she's thirty-two years old, and it's about time she did something about her weight."
"Hmmm," I say as I think to myself. No wonder your daughter moved to Oregon: you're lucky she didn't move to Australia! Yet you persist in harassing her about her weight. Well, I refuse to give you permission to continue this. I am going to steer you in a very different direction.
"I can think of a couple of things you might send your daughter that would be a lot more helpful to her than that article."
"You can? What are they?"
"The first is a book entitled Great Shape, The First Fitness Guide for Large Women. It encourages large women to be physically active in ways that are safe and fun. This book can help your daughter learn to enjoy moving her body and become more physically fit if she isn't already doing this.
"The second thing I highly recommend is a subscription to *Radiance* magazine. *Radiance* is a wonderful magazine that encourages large women to live life to the fullest. It features stories about large women who are successful businesswomen, actresses, lawyers, psychologists, athletes, and so on. I think your daughter would enjoy it."
"Well, I might send her that exercise book, but I'm certainly not going to send her a subscription to that magazine!" responds the woman huffily.
"Why not?"
"I wouldn't send her that magazine because then she might feel good about herself the way she is now and not want to lose weight."
I could feel the explosion coming. "Look, lady, if making fat people feel badly about themselves helped, they all would have been thin a long time ago, because people like you have done a terrific job of that!"
End of phone conversation.
I have told this story over and over again. To the dietetics students enrolled in the nutrition education and counseling course I team-teach every fall semester at UC Berkeley. And to the registered dietitians, nutritionists, nurses, doctors, psychologists, coaches, physical education teachers, home economists, and many other health and education professionals who attend the Cooperative Extension workshops I present on Children and Weight: What Health (and Other) Professionals Can Do About It. I tell them this story after I show them a series of slides featuring very large men and women in various settings and poses. While they view the slides, they are supposed to write down three adjectives describing their personal feelings about the people they see in the slides. They usually think I intend to rant and rave about the terrible health risks of obesity. They are quite surprised when this turns out to be an exercise in self-examination - an examination of their personal attitudes toward large people.
I tell my students that no one but me will see their adjectives. Throughout the past five years I've noticed a shift away from overtly negative adjectives such as "gross," "lazy," and "stupid":toward more clinically oriented negative descriptions, such as "obese," "unhealthy," "physically unfit," and "high chronic disease risks."
Clearly negative attitudes toward large individuals are still common, even among those pursuing careers they hope will "help the obese client reach a healthier weight through good nutrition and increased physical activity." So I discuss the work of the esteemed psychologist Arthur Combs, who investigated the differences between effective and ineffective helping professionals.
"What did Dr. Combs find to be the major difference between professionals who are very good at helping others versus professionals who are not?" I ask my students.
"Giving more practical advice rather than talking in vague generalities?" says one. "Using better counseling techniques," suggests another. "Motivating them by telling them all the terrible things that might happen to them if they don't do what you tell them" says a desperate third.
"No, Arthur Combs found that the most important characteristic of an effective helping professional is the way the professional views his or her client. If you believe that the person you are working with is worthy, able, dependable, internally motivated, and friendly, you are much more able to help that client than if you view him or her in negative ways, that is, if you feel that he or she is unworthy, unable, undependable, externally motivated, and unfriendly. Now, look at your adjectives. How do you view large people?" Most of the students have guilty expressions on their faces.
Next I play a tape that Judy Freespirit, an activist in the fat liberation movement, made for me. She reads her essay "A Day In My Life." It poignantly describes the discrimination she endures on a daily basis because she is a very large woman. Many of the students cry while listening. That's okay. It indicates they are mature enough to confront their own prejudices and deal with them. I play the same tape for the health and education professionals attending in-service training meetings.
In my role as a Cooperative Extension nutrition education specialist at UC Berkeley, I travel all over the state, providing up-to-date nutrition information that professionals can put to immediate use on the job. These professionals are on he front line; they are the ones working directly with large people. Their attitudes will make a critical difference in whether they help or hurt in their interactions with those patients/clients/students. Most of them report that my training has helped them feel more empathetic toward large children and adults. They tell me that they expected to learn about counting calories and were surprised and delighted by my innovative yet practical approach.
After twenty-five years as a registered dietitian, I am familiar with my profession's "party line": that large people can lose weight if they permanently alter their lifestyle, that all they need to do is eat a low-fat, low-calorie diet and exercise every day for the rest of their lives. That if they persist long enough, and try hard enough, it will happen. My response is, "Bullshit," and I'm brave enough to say it out loud in front of my colleagues, which makes me a renegade. But someone has to stand up and publicly say, "It's time to accept responsibility for the harm we have done." We have done large people a great disservice in keeping alive the myths that it is possible for them to become permanently slender and that unless they become slender they can never be healthy and fit. Yes, "obesity" is associated with an increase in a number of health risks, but a search of the scientific literature reveals that no study has ever compared the risks of large people who have healthy lifestyles and are physically fit with the risks of those who do not have healthy lifestyles and are not fit. A telephone conversation I had with an "obesity specialist" at the National Institutes of Health (NIH) illustrates the problem.
"You mean to tell me there are large people who have healthy lifestyles and are physically fit?!" asks the specialist incredulously.
"Yes, there are. And I believe these individuals probably have fewer health risks than those who have given up on themselves because health professionals have reminded them again and again that they can never be healthy unless they lose weight. Instead of continually harping about weight loss, why doesn't the NIH adopt the slogan, Healthy at Every Size, and just promote a healthy lifestyle?"
"Well, that's an interesting thought," replies the specialist."I'll share that with some of my colleagues."
Another frustrating attempt to influence those who seem to be "in charge" of the national agenda with respect to weight and health. Unfortunately, power comes with numbers, and even though I am affiliated with a prestigious nutrition department at one of the world's greatest universities, I am a single voice in the wilderness.
Fortunately, more and more RDs are beginning to question the party line, especially the ones who actually work with large people. We are supported by recent articles in our professional journal, The Journal of the American Dietetic Association, entitled "Why Treatments for Obesity Don't Last," "Obesity Treatment: The High Cost of False Hope," and "Weight Loss Programs: Failing to Meet Ethical Standards." But even these articles suggest that we must try harder to motivate large people to devote themselves to a lifetime of eating right and exercising daily, as if none of them were doing it already.
As a health professional, I do have a strong commitment to helping all people adopt a healthy lifestyle - not in a way that is compulsive and constraining, but in a way that helps them enjoy their bodies and take responsibility for their care. That's why I was delighted to discover AHELP, the Association for the Health Enrichment of Large People. This professional organization represents members of the medical, mental health, health education, and scientific communities who accept the fact that people come in a variety of sizes and shapes and who are not really interested in changing that situation.
At the third annual AHELP meeting at Mountain Lake, Virginia, last April, I renewed my commitment to promoting size acceptance and to discouraging "dieting." These meetings rejuvenate me; all of a sudden I am not alone. There are others eager to fight the good fight. I will join them! Together, we can make a difference! We can end size discrimination! We can enlighten our colleagues and help them realize that if they really want to help large people, the first thing they have to do is accept them!
Upon my return to Berkeley, I send out an e-mail message to more than fifty university nutrition departments, announcing "May 5th is International No-Diet Day" and explaining why I support this event. The next day I receive a message from one of my colleagues in mid-America.
"Are you saying that obese people can be healthy? Now, Joanne, you've seen all those statistics about the strong relationship of obesity to noninsulin diabetes, heart disease, hypertension, cancer . . . ."
I write a long message in response, saying many of the things I've said in this article, and send it to everyone on our nutrition network. This is yet another opportunity to open people's minds and get them to question the way we have always approached this "problem of obesity." 
I do other things, too. While attending a California Nutrition Advisory Council meeting, I suggest that "acceptance of size diversity" be incorporated throughout the revision of the nutrition education curriculum used in California schools. Back at my desk, I finish writing a pamphlet for "Big Kids" that will be published by the National Association to Advance Fat Acceptance. There is a lengthy phone conversation with a staff member from the Human and Civil Rights Division of the National Education Association who is investigating size discrimination in public schools. The book I coauthored with Priscilla Naworski, "Am I Fat - Helping Young Children Accept Diversity in Body Size" receives a rave review in the Journal of Nutrition Education.
I love my job as the University's Cooperative Extension nutrition education specialist! It gives me the freedom and flexibility to put my time and energy where I think it counts the most.
"Good things are happening!" I exult one morning to my husband. Then I open the Oakland Tribune and see the front-page article, "Fourteen-Year-Old Starves Self to Death." I read the sad story of a Chinese-American girl who thought she was too fat. She stopped eating, only to drop dead on the living room floor of her home one morning.
Two days later, I am working late in my office when the phone rings. I pick it up. It's a reporter with the San Diego Union Tribune., who says, "Today a fifteen-year-old girl in our community killed herself because her mother kept pressuring her to lose weight. Her uncle told us that she was awfully fat, as if that justified the mother's actions. Do you have any comment on this?"
"Yes, I do. We have a long way to go, don't we?"
_JOANNE IKEDA, M.A., R.D., is a nutrition education specialist at University of California, Berkeley, and a size-acceptance activist._


----------



## holmes (Apr 3, 2009)

ok stoney, how many percent of the woman actually suffer from the mentioned ailments?
i bet its small compared to the woman that actually over do it.


----------



## Droski7 (Apr 3, 2009)

Fat chicks need love too.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't know, man, but why assume that they got that way because they overeat?Why assume they're lazy, and useless? Are you perfect? Do you have no flaws, that you can judge others so harshly because they don't look like you think they should?


holmes said:


> ok stoney, how many percent of the woman actually suffer from the mentioned ailments?
> i bet its small compared to the woman that actually over do it.


Everybody needs love.


Droski7 said:


> Fat chicks need love too.


----------



## holmes (Apr 3, 2009)

i dont know why your taking this so personal. Why cant i assume those things, i dont think its all that farfetched.
of course i have flaws, i never once said im looking for perfect woman.
and im not judging anyone, look, you can eat and look however you want to. It is my opinion that it is a shame, woman are such beautiful creatures, i love spending time with a good woman. It sucks to see a cute girl blow up.
I would never throw it in your face, or make you feel less of a human for it, but this is the topic of discussion on this thread. and thats just how i see it


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm not "taking it personally." I think it sucks when people treat others like crap because they don't fit their idea of beauty.And even though you might not throw it in their face, they'd still see in your face how you felt about them.Being a "good" woman has nothing to do with what you look like. Why is personal freedom a "shame?" Thousands of years ago, larger women were preferred.Even as recently as a century ago, artists painted such women.One painter of the 15 and 1600's immortalized such women.http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&um=1&q=rubens&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi
You're just following a fashion trend.


holmes said:


> i dont know why your taking this so personal. Why cant i assume those things, i dont think its all that farfetched.
> of course i have flaws, i never once said im looking for perfect woman.
> and im not judging anyone, look, you can eat and look however you want to. It is my opinion that it is a shame, woman are such beautiful creatures, i love spending time with a good woman. It sucks to see a cute girl blow up.
> I would never throw it in your face, or make you feel less of a human for it, but this is the topic of discussion on this thread. and thats just how i see it


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Apr 3, 2009)

those chicks in those pics aren't fat though. their just plumpers.nice plumpers at that. aside from the hair.. for some reason i can't bring myself to unsubscribe this thread though. its a total joke.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome artwork.Remember the way they once binded the feet of women,Our society can be a real bitch sometimes.


----------



## dew-b (Apr 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, I'm implying that you seem to think that the only women worth fucking are the ones with good bodies. Yeah, a lot of folks are fat because of what they eat.But your initial post came off as one of intolerance to said fat people. Just because someone is fat doesnt mean they don't deserve to have a dude like them. We all have our problems and noone is perfect.


 not everyone can have a fast fatburning matablisim. i my self am one of the lucky ones. at 42 i weight the same as i did when i was 18.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

All I know is, we all get to die, no matter how fat or skinny we are. I hope I don't get passed over for friendship just because someone doesn't like something about my looks.
And joey, google venus of willendorf.


----------



## dew-b (Apr 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> All I know is, we all get to die, no matter how fat or skinny we are. I hope I don't get passed over for friendship just because someone doesn't like something about my looks.
> And joey, google venus of willendorf.


 i won't be your freind if you let that booger hang from your nose. fat women are like mopeds. there fun to ride till your freinds findout


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 3, 2009)

I got FUDGE 


And 

Hershey's Kiss's


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 3, 2009)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> Ya, becasue there are so many fat poor people in African who cant affort healthy foods.
> 
> Maybe we should teach these people of "poverty" that they can still make healthy choices, even without the funds of the rich.
> Even eating all that high carb high fat food isn't forced appon them by anyone. What about all these people on food stamps program and Federal and State aid. They seem to be the fattest of all. The could be buying more healthy alternatives to crap they buy. grill your chicken, don't fry it.. Don't put a stick of butter into your Greens. Alot of their food choices are just that, Choices. No one makes them eat from McDonalds dollar menu. There are plenty of healthy choices for a buck. A box of Whole grain pasta and a couple of cans of tuna fish could feed a family of 4 dinner. Throw in a head of lettus and a cuccumber and you have a better meal. Most of these people eat 3500-4000 calories a day, which is completely unnessary. 2000 calories are fine, as long as they are good calories. 4000 shit calories doesn't help your body at all, thats the problem here.
> ...


If you are poor enough to qualify for food stamps...by nature of being on food stamps and the small amount that they give people...it is even harder to feed your family. This and your comparison of Africans to the fat folk that bother you so(...I believe you are refering to images that you see of famin caused by peoples displaced due to genocide and the desertification of Sub-Saharran Africa...poverty is drastically different...) show your ignorance/youth



bicycle racer said:


> if you shop smart you can eat well cheap but you will have to prepare the food a small price to pay for how good you feel once detoxified of garbage food. im on as thin a budget as anyone else believe me.


Yes but how many mouths do you feed...they don't just pay you more because you have a child, and if you are lucky enough to have a two parent household, both parents have to work to make ends meet...and so many moms/dads are at work when the kid(s) come home from school instead of at home where they can teach them how to be nice young adults.



gangjababy said:


> You made beer come out my nose!


That was pretty funny.



snowripper3 said:


> hey sarah ive been reading threw this shit and laughing...u keep saying ur healthy i dont kno ur height but it dosnt look tall. 245 ur fucking fat rofl, stop defendin urself about that and start eating right. u are obviously in denile with coming up with a defense towards this and everything else...just so fucking funny






snowripper3 said:


> and dont give me this bullshit about childhood eating problems, i was chubby for all my childhood and was made fun of by my older bro i got fucking sick of it and did something about it....i started eating healthy and worked my ass of in the gym. try that shit gurrl


I would say more, but I think Stoney already did...you are a real ass dude.



IslandGreenGuy said:


> Excuses Excuses Excuses... I don't care where you live, the gym would never cost you more then a $1.50 a day. I'm not talking about a Ritzy health center with free massage and one on one Personal training. Just a simple place to clime a stair master or use an elliptical or treadmill.
> That $1.50 a day, less then two items on the McDonalds dollar menu. About the same as a cup of coffee. But I'm banking on you would rather have the double cheese burger and not the hour of cardio.
> It's being lazy, thats what it is. Mental health, Please... It would improve greatly if you would get in shape and start caring more about yourself. Making a positive change for your body would only help you feel better about your mental state and thus improve your mental health.
> 
> ...


and now you too 



IslandGreenGuy said:


> I think I have you figured out laserbrn.. your a black man who like fat white girls, but has no respect for woman, becasue you call them bitches.. You think your a pimp, but your just a little boy with a fake gun and no life. Am I close??
> 
> No need to answer, I know I'm correct. Player Player


I think I have you figured out too...white, grew up in the suburbs, not old enough to buy beer, narcissistic, with racist under tones...oh and never done psychedelics...and by the way I would not recommend trying them because you would not like what you see in the mirror... 



sarah22 said:


> you would probably feel a lot better yourself if you learned to stop judging people.


Very nice advice for many of the not so nice boys. I actually feel sick to my stomach after reading hate aimed directly at Sarah, who responded like a perfect lady...who comes on a grow site and tries to hurt peoples feelings....? Oh yeah, kids.

I wonder how many of these nice boys would tell their moms/mums(for our hinge heads) that they are "christians"...my guess is 100%. You just don't see this kind of hate and intolerance from any other demographic.

Thanks for lowering my impression once again of the Human species...I feel dirty now.


----------



## holmes (Apr 3, 2009)

> You're just following a fashion trend


im following my dick


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 3, 2009)

my family is struggling badly right now were living on savings. yes being poor complicates things but i still eat well but i have to prepare food i think some people either do not care or are not educated about how to eat well or are stuck in there habits and dont want to change there daily routine. besides myself i know many other broke ass bike racers they to manage to eat well but we all have educated ourselves on how to accomplish this .


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 3, 2009)

holmes said:


> im following my dick


hahahahaha  that was hilarious...


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Very nice advice for many of the not so nice boys. I actually feel sick to my stomach after reading hate aimed directly at Sarah, who responded like a perfect lady...who comes on a grow site and tries to hurt peoples feelings....? Oh yeah, kids.
> 
> I wonder how many of these nice boys would tell their moms/mums(for our hinge heads) that they are "christians"...my guess is 100%. You just don't see this kind of hate and intolerance from any other demographic.
> 
> Thanks for lowering my impression once again of the Human species...I feel dirty now.


thanks dude  
i have learned so much in my therapy...and being non judgmental is a really big part of it. it just feels better...trying to be civil and diplomatic, rather than being angry and all that jazz. its all about realizing that you could be wrong. people make assumptions about things all the time...but if you think about it for a minute...you could be wrong. just like with seeing overweight people. your automatic assumption is that they over eat and have a really unhealthy lazy lifestyle. but for all you know they could have a serious medical reason for gaining weight. my best friend was very petite (size 3 maybe a 5) when she was in her teens and early 20's, is the healthiest eater i know...shes always been on my ass about my diet...lol. but anyway...she has a medical issue...a blood disorder of some sort i think...that requires her to take steroids of some sort...and shes gained soooo much weight from those pills. and she did everything she could to prevent the weight gain but it can just happen that way. u need the med cuz ur sick but they make you gain weight like crazy...you never know. thats the thing...people assume things...and people like to assume that they're always right. but in actuality we get it very wrong most of the time.


----------



## natrone23 (Apr 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> google venus of willendorf.


The venus of willedorf is a fertility idol depicting a PREGNANT women with swollen breasts.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 4, 2009)

And judgmental people usually have some terrible things in themselves they haven't faced.


dew-b said:


> i won't be your freind if you let that booger hang from your nose. fat women are like mopeds. there fun to ride till your freinds findout


Once again,I agree with you.


Hayduke said:


> If you are poor enough to qualify for food stamps...by nature of being on food stamps and the small amount that they give people...it is even harder to feed your family. This and your comparison of Africans to the fat folk that bother you so(...I believe you are refering to images that you see of famin caused by peoples displaced due to genocide and the desertification of Sub-Saharran Africa...poverty is drastically different...) show your ignorance/youth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good.Letting the little head do all your thinking will get you far.


holmes said:


> im following my dick


No, she's an idealization.Noone knows if she's pregnant or not, but pregnancy certainly doesn't explain the fat legs and buttocks.She is not only a sybol of fertility, but of plenty.


natrone23 said:


> The venus of willedorf is a fertility idol depicting a PREGNANT women with swollen breasts.


----------



## natrone23 (Apr 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, she's an idealization.Noone knows if she's pregnant or not, but pregnancy certainly doesn't explain the fat legs and buttocks.She is not only a sybol of fertility, but of plenty.


So you think its some kind of ancient BBW porn? Neoithic "man" wouldn't make something like that for fun, it would have had to been for something important. The most important thing to those people were offspring. Fertility symbols like the Venus has been observed in many "primitve societies also.

Its really all in ones interpatation, but I ask whats more likely? Ancient BBW porn or fertility idol?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 4, 2009)

Not saying it wasn't a fertility idol. But the trend towards bony women is a recent one, because fashion designers want women to try to fit the clothes, not the clothes to fit the women.Clothes hang better on a skinny, flatter chested frame. I guess I get really pissed about shit like this because it's dehumanizing. I watched a show today where a woman got her labia shaved off(!) because she had been told it wasn't normal to have the inner lips protrude...BY MEN SHE HAD SLEPT WITH, among others.Now what does this have to do with fat?Plenty.It's all about body image. It's hard for a lot of women to remove their clothes and feel comfortable enough to let go during sex...especially if she thinks she's being judged.What if your girlfriend got a little fat?Would you point it out to her and make her feel like you thought she wasn't attractive? Is flesh really all we are?


natrone23 said:


> So you think its some kind of ancient BBW porn? Neoithic "man" wouldn't make something like that for fun, it would have had to been for something important. The most important thing to those people were offspring Fertility symbols like the Venus has been observed in many "primitve societies also.
> 
> Its really all in ones interpatation, but I ask whats more likely? Ancient BBW porn or fertility idol?


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 4, 2009)

OOOOOOOOUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Apr 4, 2009)

She musta been 'tode', or seen the infamous 'camel toad'. I hear you can get high by licking 'camel toads'.


----------



## Droski7 (Apr 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not saying it wasn't a fertility idol. But the trend towards bony women is a recent one, because fashion designers want women to try to fit the clothes, not the clothes to fit the women.Clothes hang better on a skinny, flatter chested frame. I guess I get really pissed about shit like this because it's dehumanizing. I watched a show today where a woman got her labia shaved off(!) because she had been told it wasn't normal to have the inner lips protrude...BY MEN SHE HAD SLEPT WITH, among others.Now what does this have to do with fat?Plenty.It's all about body image. It's hard for a lot of women to remove their clothes and feel comfortable enough to let go during sex...especially if she thinks she's being judged.What if your girlfriend got a little fat?Would you point it out to her and make her feel like you thought she wasn't attractive? Is flesh really all we are?


 
What he said, who gives a shit. It shouldn't be all a bout image, but who's inside the image.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 4, 2009)

I may be wrong but Labia and Vulva are two different peices of anatomy,Camel toes are Vulva correct?Cant believe she customized her vajayjay.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 4, 2009)

hydrotech364 said:


> I may be wrong but Labia and Vulva are two different peices of anatomy,Camel toes are Vulva correct?Cant believe she customized her vajayjay.


the labia are the lips. thats the part that can be altered in cosmetic surgery. the "camel toe" is the outer labia protruding thru tight clothing...lol. although i call it a "camel hoof" cuz camels dont have toes.......hahahahahaha


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 4, 2009)

Camels, horses, cows, goats etc. have toes, though evolution has rendered them useless for hitchhiking or crocheting, they walk on their toe nails.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Camels, horses, cows, goats etc. have toes, though evolution has rendered them useless for hitchhiking or crocheting, they walk on their toe nails.


really? lol i always just call them hoofs...thats interesting...u learn something new everyday!


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 4, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> really? lol i always just call them hoofs...thats interesting...u learn something new everyday!


hoof is correct, it just grows from the toe like our toe nail...sort of.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 5, 2009)

Exactly.but my point is, why would anyone make another human being feel that badly? "Hey fatass" hurts, too.


Droski7 said:


> What he said, who gives a shit. It shouldn't be all a bout image, but who's inside the image.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Exactly.but my point is, why would anyone make another human being feel that badly? "Hey fatass" hurts, too.


Back when i was married i gained alot of weight,probably 70 lbs.Drinking beer every day and eating cajun food day and night took its toll,I always had a lot of muscle though.The word fatass got alot of people hurt back then.After i quit drinking and started eating right the weight fell off.That word does hurt stoney,I have a buddy that weighs 600 lbs and people put him down alot but he's a biker and a tattoo artist so he's finally found his niche.If ya truly love someone it doesnt matter what they look like.I am just worried about his health,I had 3 friends and an aunt and uncle die within the last 30 days.Im running out of people


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Apr 5, 2009)

hydrotech364 said:


> I had 3 friends and an aunt and uncle die within the last 30 days.Im running out of people


Condolences dude. What a drag.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 5, 2009)

Heidi Tozan Self inflicted gunshot,Used her toe to blow her head off 12 guage BS
Chuck Couvillion Liver failure
Marie Eason Cancer
John Godeaux Cancer
Linda Breaux Cancer
RIP


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 5, 2009)

that is unfortunate im sorry for your recent losses. cancer and heart disease kill 50% of all humans more than anything else by far regardless of lifestyle but your chances of getting these diseases are greatly heightened by being too overweight something to consider for the sake of your lives and those you love.


----------



## serg5150 (Apr 5, 2009)

hydrotech364 said:


> I had 3 friends and an aunt and uncle die within the last 30 days.Im running out of people


Sorry for your loss bro


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 5, 2009)

hydrotech364 said:


> Heidi Tozan Self inflicted gunshot,Used her toe to blow her head off 12 guage BS
> Chuck Couvillion Liver failure
> Marie Eason Cancer
> John Godeaux Cancer
> ...


Damn dude...condolences. 

A  with respect.


----------



## SalCato (Apr 5, 2009)

To lighten this up, Sarah, THANK YOU for the cleavage! it made my day.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 5, 2009)

hydrotech364 said:


> I had 3 friends and an aunt and uncle die within the last 30 days.Im running out of people


aw hunny im so sorry...*hugs*


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 5, 2009)

SalCato said:


> To lighten this up, Sarah, THANK YOU for the cleavage! it made my day.


lol no problem dude! thats what boobs are for!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanx for the condolences,life will go on.Seriously.Now sarah how did i miss the cleavage?


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 5, 2009)

hydrotech364 said:


> Thanx for the condolences,life will go on.Seriously.Now sarah how did i miss the cleavage?


beats me...lol. the link is a couple pages back if you feel the need to look


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 5, 2009)

Camel Hoof Where Are You???


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear that about your friends, man. Good people come in all shapes and sizes.


hydrotech364 said:


> Back when i was married i gained alot of weight,probably 70 lbs.Drinking beer every day and eating cajun food day and night took its toll,I always had a lot of muscle though.The word fatass got alot of people hurt back then.After i quit drinking and started eating right the weight fell off.That word does hurt stoney,I have a buddy that weighs 600 lbs and people put him down alot but he's a biker and a tattoo artist so he's finally found his niche.If ya truly love someone it doesnt matter what they look like.I am just worried about his health,I had 3 friends and an aunt and uncle die within the last 30 days.Im running out of people


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

*I was reading an interesting article, which I will try and find, about the survival hormone making some people eat more.*


----------



## taknitEZ95 (Apr 6, 2009)

I like my woman with some meat on them. Anorexic lookin chicks are what turn me off more.

Peace and good livin'


----------



## Volcanus (Apr 7, 2009)

taknitEZ95 said:


> I like my woman with some meat on them. Anorexic lookin chicks are what turn me off more.


^This.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 7, 2009)

extremes are extremes too fat bad too skinny bad. healthy women mentally and physically is what i like.


----------



## hotwings (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey Bicycle Racer, nice to hear it. Healthy people inside and out. Speaking from experience. All you fat haters please try to be compassionate. I'll tell you what made me fat, my grandfather taking me out to the woods to "exercise" when I was about 8 years old, "because guys dont like fat girls" Well the real reason he did it was to molest me and scare me and generally groom me to feel bad about myself. R U kidding me? making an 8 year old jog next to the car while you drive with a cigarette in one hand and a mixed drink in the other? 
So if you can imagine in a little girls 8 year old head, "If guys hate fat chicks, That's me!! Please hate me because I dont want you to touch me. "

Just sayin' guys, not everyone has enough support to figure out WHY they eat like they do. But when they figure it out watch out. I am healthy happy smokin' hot 38 year old woman.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 7, 2009)

Good for you.Nobody is 100% without pain, unless they are a sociopath.I hope you don't mind my saying so, but your grandpa should have been strung up and gutted.I think they called it drawn and quartered in the old days....


hotwings said:


> Hey Bicycle Racer, nice to hear it. Healthy people inside and out. Speaking from experience. All you fat haters please try to be compassionate. I'll tell you what made me fat, my grandfather taking me out to the woods to "exercise" when I was about 8 years old, "because guys dont like fat girls" Well the real reason he did it was to molest me and scare me and generally groom me to feel bad about myself. R U kidding me? making an 8 year old jog next to the car while you drive with a cigarette in one hand and a mixed drink in the other?
> So if you can imagine in a little girls 8 year old head, "If guys hate fat chicks, That's me!! Please hate me because I dont want you to touch me. "
> 
> Just sayin' guys, not everyone has enough support to figure out WHY they eat like they do. But when they figure it out watch out. I am healthy happy smokin' hot 38 year old woman.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I think they called it drawn and quartered in the old days....


they did ....and i still do


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 7, 2009)

Sounds like a good time.


sarah22 said:


> they did ....and i still do


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 7, 2009)

hotwings said:


> Hey Bicycle Racer, nice to hear it. Healthy people inside and out. Speaking from experience. All you fat haters please try to be compassionate. I'll tell you what made me fat, my grandfather taking me out to the woods to "exercise" when I was about 8 years old, "because guys dont like fat girls" Well the real reason he did it was to molest me and scare me and generally groom me to feel bad about myself. R U kidding me? making an 8 year old jog next to the car while you drive with a cigarette in one hand and a mixed drink in the other?
> So if you can imagine in a little girls 8 year old head, "If guys hate fat chicks, That's me!! *Please hate me because I dont want you to touch me. "*
> 
> Just sayin' guys, not everyone has enough support to figure out WHY they eat like they do. But when they figure it out watch out. I am healthy happy smokin' hot 38 year old woman.


*I don't hate fat chicks and I would like to touch you....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 7, 2009)

Tips...your dick is not the cure all for all problems!


tipsgnob said:


> *I don't hate fat chicks and I would like to touch you....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Tips...your dick is not the cure all for all problems!


*that's not what you said last night..........kiss-ass*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, I had to get close enough to steal your wallet.


tipsgnob said:


> *that's not what you said last night..........kiss-ass*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, I had to get close enough to steal your wallet.


*wtf....gimme back my wallet.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 7, 2009)

Sure, there's nothing in it now, anyway!


tipsgnob said:


> *wtf....gimme back my wallet.....*


----------



## shepj (Apr 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, I'm implying that you seem to think that the only women worth fucking are the ones with good bodies. Yeah, a lot of folks are fat because of what they eat.But your initial post came off as one of intolerance to said fat people. Just because someone is fat doesnt mean they don't deserve to have a dude like them. We all have our problems and noone is perfect.


I don't know how to say this without being rude... but I spend time boxing and wrestling, running around staying active and taking care of my physical shape. Now, if someone is so lazy that they let themselves get fat, how can I from an athletic standpoint, think that a fat person gives a fuck about anything if they are willing to let themself get like that?


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 7, 2009)

to a degree i relate i bust my ass physically daily. i am mean to no one as thats not my way. but i really feel people love excuses or justifications for the situation there in physically. the truth is were all smart enough to make good decisions health wise if were willing to look at things logically. the level of weight problems in america is out of control blame who you would like but we all have free will. i feel i walk on egg shells on this subject because there is always automatic self defense or worse personal attacks when im only trying to point out a few facts. i hate no one based on appearance alone but some peoples choices or lack there of are disturbing to my understanding of health and wellbeing.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 7, 2009)

i just felt the need to post in this thread (i dont really know why...) that i've lost 10 pounds since i started my new meds...so thats 25 total since mid feb when i started losing! woo hoo yay me! im hoping that i can actually wear my bathing suit this summer.......hahaha


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 7, 2009)

You'll do it Sarah,I remember when ya 1st started talkin and right away ya showed you werent a pussy.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 8, 2009)

hydrotech364 said:


> You'll do it Sarah,I remember when ya 1st started talkin and right away ya showed you werent a pussy.


thanks dude  im excited...lol. i have so much energy lately...it rocks


----------



## blazindapurple (Apr 8, 2009)

yay sarah you should make a thread about your weight loss it might get ya some rep or something and it would have a bunch of people rooting for your weight loss and it could help you to feel even better


----------



## dmanballin4life (Apr 8, 2009)

should have known this thread was screwed haha


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 8, 2009)

blazindapurple said:


> yay sarah you should make a thread about your weight loss it might get ya some rep or something and it would have a bunch of people rooting for your weight loss and it could help you to feel even better


lol it seems like it would be a great idea...but then i would be worried about not meeting everyone's expectations...lol. im hard on myself...but it would be a terrific idea for someone whos not batshit crazy!!! hehehe


----------



## dmanballin4life (Apr 8, 2009)

hip hop abs and body pump my mom does that....i am a college football athlete and was hurting from that shit so props


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 8, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I was reading an interesting article, which I will try and find, about the survival hormone making some people eat more.*


There maybe something to this. I have lost a a large chunk of weight a couple of times in my life. Rather than doing this moderately I go crazy and eat close to zero fat, and exercise like crazy and lose ~5lbs a week. Once was to get ready for a natural history of the Greater Yellowstone Ecosystem course which included 10+ miles of hiking a day, the other was a combo of wanting to lose weight in hope that the "bat shit crazy" anorexic ex would stay...and then the fact that she didn't, and forgot to take the kid but not the car! So I walked and then bought a bike to get to work 9 miles away and 1000ft in elevation change. So anyway after losing a large amount of weight quickly, not only did I find it all, but a few extra each time. After a period of starvation, the body tries to not only reach it's "set point" but a little extra for insurance.

I have in the last 9 mos lost 37 pounds without trying. I cook vegetarian for my daughter and buy bananas instead of cookies but a combo of plantar fascaitus (sp?) and a huge gash on my leg a year ago that I could not afford to get stitched, I have been less active than ever unfortunately. Legs healed and feet are getting there so...soon. Oh but for that same period I have been legal and smoke about all I want...I attribute this, by way of less depression/anxiety as a major factor also.




hotwings said:


> Hey Bicycle Racer, nice to hear it. Healthy people inside and out. Speaking from experience. All you fat haters please try to be compassionate. I'll tell you what made me fat, my grandfather taking me out to the woods to "exercise" when I was about 8 years old, "because guys dont like fat girls" Well the real reason he did it was to molest me and scare me and generally groom me to feel bad about myself. R U kidding me? making an 8 year old jog next to the car while you drive with a cigarette in one hand and a mixed drink in the other?
> So if you can imagine in a little girls 8 year old head, "If guys hate fat chicks, That's me!! Please hate me because I dont want you to touch me. "
> 
> Just sayin' guys, not everyone has enough support to figure out WHY they eat like they do. But when they figure it out watch out. I am healthy happy smokin' hot 38 year old woman.


My dad told me I was fat and made me run also, but luckily he spared me the molestation. Forcing kids to clean their plate leads to an adult who will eat everything put in front of them.



Stoney McFried said:


> Good for you.Nobody is 100% without pain, unless they are a sociopath.I hope you don't mind my saying so, but your grandpa should have been strung up and gutted.I think they called it drawn and quartered in the old days....


I thought that was when they tied your arms and legs to four different horses, and made the horses rip you into 4-5 pieces?



shepj said:


> I don't know how to say this without being rude... but I spend time boxing and wrestling, running around staying active and taking care of my physical shape. Now, if someone is so lazy that they let themselves get fat, how can I from an athletic standpoint, think that a fat person gives a fuck about anything if they are willing to let themself get like that?


Then don't say it! 

Now, if someone is so mean that they make judgments about others appearance, how can I from a "human standpoint", think that a mean person gives a fuck about anything if they are willing to let themself (sic) get like that?



sarah22 said:


> i just felt the need to post in this thread (i dont really know why...) that i've lost 10 pounds since i started my new meds...so thats 25 total since mid feb when i started losing! woo hoo yay me! im hoping that i can actually wear my bathing suit this summer.......hahaha


The aforementioned ex lost about that when her disability quit paying for her risperadol (sp?). Psych drugs almost always come with weight gain...I was prescribed some poison once (effexor) and my doc said it was good and would help me lose weight...wish I had never taken any of the crap.


----------



## kyro pnl (Apr 8, 2009)

u r dum ass who cares that they r fat they r still people just like u r and they have feelings 2 so close your mouth about things u dont know trick.


----------



## kyro pnl (Apr 8, 2009)

keep doing your damn thing 100.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 8, 2009)

dmanballin4life said:


> hip hop abs and body pump my mom does that....i am a college football athlete and was hurting from that shit so props


i LOVE the hip hop abs fat burning cardio...shaun T is soooo funny...like when the song "dont cha" comes on...hes like "yea! y'all gotta work with me on this one! this is my jam!" hehehe its the most fun cardio workout i've ever done...and u lose quite a bit of weight and get some good toning out of it too  yea...i like that one


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> There maybe something to this. I have lost a a large chunk of weight a couple of times in my life. Rather than doing this moderately I go crazy and eat close to zero fat, and exercise like crazy and lose ~5lbs a week. Once was to get ready for a natural history of the Greater Yellowstone Ecosystem course which included 10+ miles of hiking a day, the other was a combo of wanting to lose weight in hope that the "bat shit crazy" anorexic ex would stay...and then the fact that she didn't, and forgot to take the kid but not the car! So I walked and then bought a bike to get to work 9 miles away and 1000ft in elevation change. So anyway after losing a large amount of weight quickly, not only did I find it all, but a few extra each time. After a period of starvation, the body tries to not only reach it's "set point" but a little extra for insurance.
> 
> I have in the last 9 mos lost 37 pounds without trying. I cook vegetarian for my daughter and buy bananas instead of cookies but a combo of plantar fascaitus (sp?) and a huge gash on my leg a year ago that I could not afford to get stitched, I have been less active than ever unfortunately. Legs healed and feet are getting there so...soon. Oh but for that same period I have been legal and smoke about all I want...I attribute this, by way of less depression/anxiety as a major factor also.
> 
> ...


with me and the psychotropic meds...the ones that make most people gain weight make me lose weight...and the ones that make most people lose weight make me gain. i lost on effexor, and on paxil. most people gain...i gained on wellbutrin (gained A LOT) and most people lose. im losing on prozac and seroquel...most people gain...so im lucky that way i guess. i havent really been trying too hard...im getting up and going out a lot more because im not trapped by my symptoms now...and im eating less than i used to...like today i had a cheeseburger and a large fry from mcd's for lunch (lol i dont wanna hear its bad for me...i know that...its a special thing me and my dad do every wednesday when i get home from therapy  ) and i was totally stuffed...to the point where i felt like a tool for overeating...haha but i used to eat 6 chkn nuggets, 2 large fry, and then sometimes something else...its was crazy how much food i used to be able to eat. and the funny thing is that when i was eating all this fast food (cuz i would eat the above meal about 3 times a week) i never gained weight. i just stayed the same weight...its a high weight...but it didnt increase until i started with the friggin meds. but im finding it easier to make healthier choices now, because i finally care about my body again...lol. and that part about you not being able to afford stitches...wow...that really bothers me that you have to worry about health care like that...im sorry that you had to be in that type of a situation


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 8, 2009)

congrats on your progress.


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Apr 9, 2009)

Those seroquel are dangerous..........My girlfriend was taking that. She gave me one and I slept for about 14 hours.
That was one, and she took upwards of 9 daily at times. She unfortunately lost her life in an auto accident on Jan 15 of this year. She left behind 3 daughters, ages 14, 12 and 9.


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 9, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> with me and the psychotropic meds...the ones that make most people gain weight make me lose weight...and the ones that make most people lose weight make me gain. i lost on effexor, and on paxil. most people gain...i gained on wellbutrin (gained A LOT) and most people lose. im losing on prozac and seroquel...most people gain...so im lucky that way i guess. i havent really been trying too hard...im getting up and going out a lot more because im not trapped by my symptoms now...and im eating less than i used to...like today i had a cheeseburger and a large fry from mcd's for lunch (lol i dont wanna hear its bad for me...i know that...its a special thing me and my dad do every wednesday when i get home from therapy  ) and i was totally stuffed...to the point where i felt like a tool for overeating...haha but i used to eat 6 chkn nuggets, 2 large fry, and then sometimes something else...its was crazy how much food i used to be able to eat. and the funny thing is that when i was eating all this fast food (cuz i would eat the above meal about 3 times a week) i never gained weight. i just stayed the same weight...its a high weight...but it didnt increase until i started with the friggin meds. but im finding it easier to make healthier choices now, because i finally care about my body again...lol. and that part about you not being able to afford stitches...wow...that really bothers me that you have to worry about health care like that...im sorry that you had to be in that type of a situation


Right on Sarah, I am glad you are feeling normal again! I also have found myself feeling full faster and not finishing my plate, it is kinda nice to feel full with less. I used to limit the amount I smoke, and then munch...now I smoke through the munchies and just pass out...only problem is I have spilled my new bubbler on my bed several times doing this...stinky! Lack of health care sucks. I had to see a regular doc to renew my 215 card (they will hand out anti-dep. like candy, show to canna-doc but do not take them...lucky wal-mart has a $10 for 3 mos script plan on generics) I went to a clinic and it was $50 for an office visit, but stitches would have been ~$1000+.



Krayven Sumhead said:


> Those seroquel are dangerous..........My girlfriend was taking that. She gave me one and I slept for about 14 hours.
> That was one, and she took upwards of 9 daily at times. She unfortunately lost her life in an auto accident on Jan 15 of this year. She left behind 3 daughters, ages 14, 12 and 9.


Dude I am sorry for your loss and especially the kids. My crazy ex takes the seroquel now also and sleeps 14 hours a day. If she stops she can't sleep. She is used to going to sleep at 7pm...and if you smoke enough....eventually you go to sleep.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 9, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> congrats on your progress.


why thank ya dude!


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 9, 2009)

Krayven Sumhead said:


> Those seroquel are dangerous..........My girlfriend was taking that. She gave me one and I slept for about 14 hours.
> That was one, and she took upwards of 9 daily at times. She unfortunately lost her life in an auto accident on Jan 15 of this year. She left behind 3 daughters, ages 14, 12 and 9.


wow, i am so sorry to hear that...i know of a couple people that had issues with seroquel, and i agree that its not for everyone. i take it to help me sleep, and i get about 7-10hrs a night...but the prozac and seroquel balance each other out...prozac makes me super manic...


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 9, 2009)

anti-depressants in my opinion are nothing but trouble and cause as many problems as they supposedly solve.


----------



## Cannabolic (Apr 9, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> hoof is correct, it just grows from the toe like our toe nail...sort of.


i like how this convo goes from woman being judged by modeling agencies to camel toes lmao priceless


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 9, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> anti-depressants in my opinion are nothing but trouble and cause as many problems as they supposedly solve.


to an extent i agree...but the problem is that theres so many different kinds...u have to keep trying them all until you find the one that works...but once you find that one that works for you...they can be really beneficial. but the process of finding the right one can be very dangerous in my opinion.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah everyones different personally i think they kill creative thinking and make some people emotionless ive lost friends to them they were just not the same people anymore they lost passion for things and seemed numb to life. just my feelings. as i like to say to each his own.


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 9, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> yeah everyones different personally i think they kill creative thinking and make some people emotionless ive lost friends to them they were just not the same people anymore they lost passion for things and seemed numb to life. just my feelings. as i like to say to each his own.


I have the same exp.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 9, 2009)

i think much would have been lost to humanity had these drugs been in existence in the past. most brilliant men and women are troubled to some degree by there brilliance. it comes with the territory. hence the term ignorance is bliss. i think in life hard times should come first followed by peaceful understanding of things. there are no shortcuts in life to true happiness.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

But see, you're assuming they got fat because they're lazy. I am telling you here and now, I WILL NEVER be a "skinny" girl. I'm not making excuses. I eat maybe once a day, because I cannot eat fatty foods or I will shit my guts out, but lately it's been anything I eat. I have polycystic ovaries,and a fucking sloooow metabolism.I fucked the metabolism up in my teens probably by starving myself to be skinny. My body is in starvation mode all the time, and stockpiles calories.I have been diagnosed with an under active thyroid by one doctor, but because my primary doc does not agree,I am not being treated for that.I have no insurance,and pay for meds out of pocket,and doctors appointments, too.I cannot afford to see an endocrinologist.Now,I do housework, take care of animals and kids,garden, etc...yes, I could add some weight training, and soon will.However, I don't lose weight like you do.Doing the same program as you, you may lose 50 pounds,I'd lose 10.And then plateau and nothing more. Am I 600 pounds? No,but I'm not skinny, that's for sure. I'm not "lazy". I realize as a teen I could have been better to myself, not starving myself, etc. But we were poor,so eating six small meals wasn't an option. I'm not making excuses nor asking for pity. I am saying, if you overlook me as a person because I don't fit your"ideal",and you make assumptions about how and why I am who I am without knowing the facts, you're doing the exact same thing to me because of how I look that the anti drug folks do to all of us potheads because of how we choose to enjoy or medicate ourselves. Do you like it? I am a person, and when I die,just like you, I will turn back into dust.If there's more after this life,I'm pretty sure that the bag of meat that houses your soul has nothing to do with it. I AM beautiful, in my own way,because I am unique,just like you.There's only one me.And who are you to tell me what kind of me I should be? I hope you don't think I'm saying any of this in a bitchy manner.It's not my intention to argue with you, just discuss. If we got high together, I would have you rolling on the floor with tears in your eyes, laughing. I've done it to entire rooms of people. If you were my friend, and someone hurt you, I would be there to back you up.If you got jumped in a bar by a bunch of folks and I was there,man, woman,whatever, I would tear through them to try to get to your side and even the odds. I would back you up. I would never steal from you.If you were my friend and you were out of weed, I would give you some. I can hold my own during any philosophical discussion you might wanna have when you're feeling high and spiritual.I would tell you if you had a booger hanging out of your nose. If you had a wound that noone else would help you treat, I would do that for you. If you were my friend, I would lie to the cops for you, even if it meant I would take the fall. If you got fat,I wouldn't judge you.If you got face cancer and your fucking face fell off and you had to get prosthetics, I would not cringe from you if you wanted a kiss on your fake plastic cheeks.If you were my friend and you got so fucked up you shit your pants, I'd clean your sorry ass up and wash your clothes. Can you tell all that by looking at me? Or would you have to swallow your prejudice and get to know me?


shepj said:


> I don't know how to say this without being rude... but I spend time boxing and wrestling, running around staying active and taking care of my physical shape. Now, if someone is so lazy that they let themselves get fat, how can I from an athletic standpoint, think that a fat person gives a fuck about anything if they are willing to let themself get like that?


Congratulations Sarah..beware really rapid weight loss, it can leave loose skin.If you do some weight lifting it should help.


sarah22 said:


> i just felt the need to post in this thread (i dont really know why...) that i've lost 10 pounds since i started my new meds...so thats 25 total since mid feb when i started losing! woo hoo yay me! im hoping that i can actually wear my bathing suit this summer.......hahaha


Yeah, I think you're right......


Hayduke said:


> I thought that was when they tied your arms and legs to four different horses, and made the horses rip you into 4-5 pieces?


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 9, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> yeah everyones different personally i think they kill creative thinking and make some people emotionless ive lost friends to them they were just not the same people anymore they lost passion for things and seemed numb to life. just my feelings. as i like to say to each his own.


i absolutely agree...with all the other "wrong" pills i felt emotionless and numb and slept all the time...but now with the right one people are saying that im "back to my old self" the happy fun loving me...lol but yea...i think that the process of finding the right med is most times is just not worth it


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 9, 2009)

well im happy for your new found or found again happiness you seem like a kind person.


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I would tell you if you had a booger hanging out of your nose.


The whole post made me tear up, but this is classic.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL. That's a real friend right there.....


Hayduke said:


> The whole post made me tear up, but this is classic.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 9, 2009)

that was a very eloquent well thought out post stoney.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 9, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> well im happy for your new found or found again happiness you seem like a kind person.


thanks dude  and u as well


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> LOL. That's a real friend right there.....


my definition of a real friend...is someone who wouldnt bail you out of jail...simply because they're sitting in the cell beside you saying "that was fun, lets do it again!" me and my best friend are like that...lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks man.


bicycle racer said:


> that was a very eloquent well thought out post stoney.


Lol!And real friends are hard to come by.


sarah22 said:


> my definition of a real friend...is someone who wouldnt bail you out of jail...simply because they're sitting in the cell beside you saying "that was fun, lets do it again!" me and my best friend are like that...lol


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> Lol!And real friends are hard to come by.


ur right...they are! lol but thankfully i have a couple that are the coolest people i've ever met...we finish each others thoughts...hahaha its pretty cool


----------



## twostoned (Apr 13, 2009)

it blows my mind i see these fucks on history or discovery channel that are like 600-1000lbs! Holy shit dude, wouldn't you stop eating after chairs broke, or you couldn't put on your socks, or have to have a custom steel toilet made for your fat ass. WTF indeed. 600lbs!? how could one let themselves get like that? i'd take a chainsaw to my flab before i'd let myself go through such hell. and lord knows the last time they saw their genitals...or their knees!
crazy hungry people


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 13, 2009)

twostoned said:


> it blows my mind i see these fucks on history or discovery channel that are like 600-1000lbs! Holy shit dude, wouldn't you stop eating after chairs broke, or you couldn't put on your socks, or have to have a custom steel toilet made for your fat ass. WTF indeed. 600lbs!? how could one let themselves get like that? i'd take a chainsaw to my flab before i'd let myself go through such hell. and lord knows the last time they saw their genitals...or their knees!
> crazy hungry people


dude...what strain is that in ur avatar? thats the purplyest-bluest nug i have ever seen....lol


----------



## taknitEZ95 (Apr 13, 2009)

I know you have all moved on from the whole "meds" conversation, but I just have to say...Seroquel saved my life. Though I had to try paxil, geodone, zoloft, abilify, wellbutrine, Celexa, and a bunch of others before finding seroquel...it was definatly worth. I feel like I did about 7 years ago (which is really good). Though I do belive these medications can really screw you up...if you find the right SSRI, it can make a world of difference. Ok, said my peace. sorry to go off topic. Cary on about...uhh.."fat chicks"....wtf???


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 13, 2009)

taknitEZ95 said:


> I know you have all moved on from the whole "meds" conversation, but I just have to say...Seroquel saved my life. Though I had to try paxil, geodone, zoloft, abilify, wellbutrine, Celexa, and a bunch of others before finding seroquel...it was definatly worth. I feel like I did about 7 years ago (which is really good). Though I do belive these medications can really screw you up...if you find the right SSRI, it can make a world of difference. Ok, said my peace. sorry to go off topic. Cary on about...uhh.."fat chicks"....wtf???


i take seroquel with prozac...it really is a great feeling when you find the right one eh? lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

I take prozac with doctor prescribed amphetamines,lol.


sarah22 said:


> i take seroquel with prozac...it really is a great feeling when you find the right one eh? lol


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 14, 2009)

i will not take any pych pharmaceuticals they dont fix problems they just hide them away. i think they should only be used for severely ill people which is a tiny percentage of those on pych meds. they are massively over prescribed. any adult or child nowadays who says they think anything but happy thoughts ends up on these drugs. people treat doctors like there gods because of the title 'doctor'. in reality most are undereducated and negligent in there prescribing of drugs or they are just making money as you have to pay for appointments to renew scrips. also they benefit from the amount of a trademarked drug they prescribe hence why there are all those cute pens for free with drug companies products on them. it angers me to no end. politics and religion are the only things as upsetting.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 14, 2009)

oh i forgot the tobbaco companies!!!! they really take the cake on evil business practices.


----------



## taknitEZ95 (Apr 14, 2009)

LOL. I love u guyz.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 15, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i will not take any pych pharmaceuticals they dont fix problems they just hide them away. i think they should only be used for severely ill people which is a tiny percentage of those on pych meds. they are massively over prescribed. any adult or child nowadays who says they think anything but happy thoughts ends up on these drugs. people treat doctors like there gods because of the title 'doctor'. in reality most are undereducated and negligent in there prescribing of drugs or they are just making money as you have to pay for appointments to renew scrips. also they benefit from the amount of a trademarked drug they prescribe hence why there are all those cute pens for free with drug companies products on them. it angers me to no end. politics and religion are the only things as upsetting.


i absolutely agree. that meds should only be considered for people with more severe mental illness. because antidepressants are prescribed WAY too much. I have to take SSRI's with an antipsychotic. i feel better than i've felt in years, but im probably the exception, not the rule. they screw most people up. unfortunately im one of the tiny percentage thats more on the severe side. theres only 6 people in my therapy group if that means anything...lol. there arent as many "severely" ill people as you would think. out of 30 people in a "pre-therapy" group i did, only maybe 4 or 5 of us ended up in the intensive therapy.


----------



## twostoned (Apr 17, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> dude...what strain is that in ur avatar? thats the purplyest-bluest nug i have ever seen....lol


Thanks homegirl, it's purple passion, or blue passion i think idk 

i took seroquel too, 1200 mg a night and still was awake, doctors said i took enough to kill a large deer


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 17, 2009)

twostoned said:


> Thanks homegirl, it's purple passion, or blue passion i think idk
> 
> i took seroquel too, 1200 mg a night and still was awake, doctors said i took enough to kill a large deer


lol i only take the lowest dose possible...25mg and it seems to do the trick...so...whos genetics is the purple passion? can you get seeds for it? i cant get over the colour!!!


----------



## DownOnWax (Apr 17, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> lol i only take the lowest dose possible...25mg and it seems to do the trick...so...whos genetics is the purple passion? can you get seeds for it? i cant get over the colour!!!


How about stop comparing your slight inconvenience with REAL medical problems.

I fucken hate when people say that weed is the "Cure All" for anxiety, sleep apnia, and depression. 

Herb is a slight medical cure and nothing else.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

I beg to differ.Weed is the only thing that takes the edge off of my depression without leaving me completely void of emotion. Mental problems are not slight inconveniences, they're REAL medical problems,caused by a chemical imbalance,misfiring synapses,or some other ACTUAL PHYSICAL DEFECT. If there is a disease, there is an herb for it.And I'm not just talking cannabis.But since you are, let's list what cannabis can do: It can shrink tumors,curb nausea, increase appetite, lessen pain,ease childbirth,relieve glaucoma,treat asthma,is a topical antiseptic, has antibiotic properties,relieve seizures,alleviate depression,comfort migraines,soothe bronchitis,stop muscle spasms, relieve withdrawals from "hard" drugs,tranquilize,and soothe anxiety."Slight" it ain't. I fucking hate when people come off all bitchy when they don't have all the facts.


DownOnWax said:


> How about stop comparing your slight inconvenience with REAL medical problems.
> 
> I fucken hate when people say that weed is the "Cure All" for anxiety, sleep apnia, and depression.
> 
> Herb is a slight medical cure and nothing else.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright so i like fat chix but how fat are we talking? i dont really care i have alot of fat friends so its cool. but well id boink me a fat girl to so its all irrelevant thanks all.


----------



## twostoned (Apr 18, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> lol i only take the lowest dose possible...25mg and it seems to do the trick...so...whos genetics is the purple passion? can you get seeds for it? i cant get over the colour!!!


Sarah,
I don't know of anywhere to get the seed.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 18, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> How about stop comparing your slight inconvenience with REAL medical problems.
> 
> I fucken hate when people say that weed is the "Cure All" for anxiety, sleep apnia, and depression.
> 
> Herb is a slight medical cure and nothing else.


weed saved my life. it stopped me from feeling suicidal. and i have a REAL medical problem...not just a "slight inconvenience" its by no means a "cure all" but it helps a lot of people get thru times when the meds arent doing their job.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 18, 2009)

twostoned said:


> Sarah,
> I don't know of anywhere to get the seed.


damn...oh well...i'll figure it out somehow...lol


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 18, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Alright so i like fat chix but how fat are we talking? i dont really care i have alot of fat friends so its cool. but well id boink me a fat girl to so its all irrelevant thanks all.


i would say that we're talking size 16 to size 18 or 20...big...but not several hundred pounds overweight.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 18, 2009)

i use to use to use xanax for anxiety/insomnia which is highly addictive has side effects and can cause seizures and possible death if your taken off of it too fast. cannabis is not dangerous has few side effects and no physical dependence. its all i use now.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 18, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i use to use to use xanax for anxiety/insomnia which is highly addictive has side effects and can cause seizures and possible death if your taken off of it too fast. cannabis is not dangerous has few side effects and no physical dependence. its all i use now.


amen!  i'll toke to that dude


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 18, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> How about stop comparing your slight inconvenience with REAL medical problems.
> 
> I fucken hate when people say that weed is the "Cure All" for anxiety, sleep apnia, and depression.
> 
> Herb is a slight medical cure and nothing else.


 In spite of the tone...I will give you the benefit of the doubt...some cannabis does not help my depression much...some makes me more anxious...it all makes me sleep as long as I smoke enough, some takes very little and I do not smoke it unless I want to sleep...So if this is what you have found to be the case....maybe you have not found a strain that is good for depression...for me I like hybids of at least 50% sativa influence and 70% is better. I still feel "stoned" with this amount of Indica as I started smoking long before consciously using it medicinally and of course enjoy the recreational aspects...if feeling good is a recreation... I took a couple of different SSRI drugs. They work at first and then need to increase dose. Some make your willy wobbly and the others are very addictive...I think they have caused permanent damage in my head, though it is hard to say the effects of a lot of LSD years ago.

Cannabis makes me smile. It makes me not worry too much. It adds perspective, calmness and joy to my life. It removes the feeling of a weight on my chest if I let my symptoms get ahead of my medication. It removes the suicidal thought that lurks very far back in my mind, as I am a single parent, and quiting is not an option...but it allows the guns to remain loaded.

Cannabis is not without side effects for me...It makes me lazy(er). It also tempers my politics several degrees to the left and allows me to see that war is rarely the answer, though I am not sure this is a bad thing. It also makes me drink close to zero beer...and I am an award winning home brewer with 7 taps in my living room, some with nice ales over a year old, and others simply empty


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 18, 2009)

i would love to try some of your homemade microbrew. ive always wanted to do that i grow herb so why not beer.


----------



## dahamma (Apr 18, 2009)

You can't look at a girl as fat or skinny. In my mind you look at how a person carries themselves. I've seen skinny chics walk un-flattering and be completely oblivious as to how they carry themselves. I'll say I've seen many beautiful women be happy and confident with themselves. Maybe I'm old fashioned but confidence and self respect are hot!!! does that make me a loser if so I don't mind .


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Not a loser, just sensible. It's hard to be self confident for a lot of women when they run across guys who think they're the gods' gift to women and that women should feel ashamed or be ridiculed for not fitting their personal definition of beauty.


dahamma said:


> You can't look at a girl as fat or skinny. In my mind you look at how a person carries themselves. I've seen skinny chics walk un-flattering and be completely oblivious as to how they carry themselves. I'll say I've seen many beautiful women be happy and confident with themselves. Maybe I'm old fashioned but confidence and self respect are hot!!! does that make me a loser if so I don't mind .


----------



## dahamma (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not a loser, just sensible. It's hard to be self confident for a lot of women when they run across guys who think they're the gods' gift to women and that women should feel ashamed or be ridiculed for not fitting their personal definition of beauty.


true . but when they grasp some confidence not a lot but some. they exude (did I get that right)a certain aura of hotness that can't be captured by someone that is trying to. do you know what i'm saying


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Their inner beauty shines through.


dahamma said:


> true . but when they grasp some confidence not a lot but some. they exude (did I get that right)a certain aura of hotness that can't be captured by someone that is trying to. do you know what i'm saying


----------



## dahamma (Apr 18, 2009)

like a frickin laser beam


----------



## dahamma (Apr 18, 2009)

instant dinger hahaha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

I am usually pretty good at reading people by looking at their eyes,kinda works that way.


dahamma said:


> like a frickin laser beam





dahamma said:


> instant dinger hahaha


----------



## dahamma (Apr 18, 2009)

I can read a person just by their eyes fairly well. It's a window into a persons mind or soul. show me someones eyes and I will tell you what they are feeling


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

I've gotten good at hiding it, I don't like my head picked, lol.


dahamma said:


> I can read a person just by their eyes fairly well. It's a window into a persons mind or soul. show me someones eyes and I will tell you what they are feeling


----------



## dahamma (Apr 18, 2009)

show me your eyes and give me a shot!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

HA! LOL. That's me in my avatar, best anyone is gonna get.


dahamma said:


> show me your eyes and give me a shot!!


----------



## dahamma (Apr 18, 2009)

just from the av ? let me try . Tired , determined, sure of herself,slightly angry or maybe thats determined. and hardened or wanting..... good?


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 19, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i would love to try some of your homemade microbrew. ive always wanted to do that i grow herb so why not beer.


Perfect match of hobbies.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 19, 2009)

Pretty good.Stubborn, determined, hardened.Grumpy old hag, lol.


dahamma said:


> just from the av ? let me try . Tired , determined, sure of herself,slightly angry or maybe thats determined. and hardened or wanting..... good?


----------



## dahamma (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't try to read people day to day I just see hapiness in some and read hapiness in others Stoney If I am reading yur av correctly I see an avid young lady whom is active in day to day and tenecious about regular shit . accurate?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 19, 2009)

Active..like, socially?No, I'm a bit of a recluse.Tenacious when I need to be.


dahamma said:


> I don't try to read people day to day I just see hapiness in some and read hapiness in others Stoney If I am reading yur av correctly I see an avid young lady whom is active in day to day and tenecious about regular shit . accurate?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 19, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> How about stop comparing your slight inconvenience with REAL medical problems.
> 
> I fucken hate when people say that weed is the "Cure All" for anxiety, sleep apnia, and depression.
> 
> Herb is a slight medical cure and nothing else.


I'm sure i'm taking this out of context, but i have to speak up.

Herb is an amazing medicine.
When my cousin was dying of cancer and getting blasted with chemotherapy, the only thing, and i mean the _only_ thing (he tried every pill they threw at him) that could bring him to eat solid food was cannabis.


As for more casual theraputic use, i'd also like to make claim that cannabis is wonderful.
I suffer from back spasms and sometimes the only way for me to deal with it is through herb. I've use robaxacet and other muscle relaxants, but nothing works to quite the degree that a strong indica does. Completely stops the spasms, and does a pretty good job of dulling the pain as well.

Now as a treatment of psychological/mental issues i'm a little more skeptical. I sometimes suffer from mild anxiety, and generally marijuana will make it a fair bit worse. I can't speak for anyone but myself, but i have heard of cases of marijuana causing severe problems in those with more serious mental conditions.

Sorry for the thread jack.
For the record i love fat chicks. They are generally much more complete people. Curves are a great thing. ...and they totally give the best head. AND chances are they can cook. Sounds like the total package to me.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 19, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> I'm sure i'm taking this out of context, but i have to speak up.
> 
> Herb is an amazing medicine.
> When my cousin was dying of cancer and getting blasted with chemotherapy, the only thing, and i mean the _only_ thing (he tried every pill they threw at him) that could bring him to eat solid food was cannabis.
> ...


weed can absolutely cause further psychiatric problems in some patients. for example, if you're prone to schizophrenia, weed can make it manifest itself. but for depression its phenomenal. when they couldnt find me a pill that worked...the weed killed the depression...it was amazing. 
oh...and hell yea we can cook!!!


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 19, 2009)

helps to with alcohol dependance.


----------



## Mama Kindbud (Apr 19, 2009)

Weed is a great medicine for many people. My daughter has been on many different meds for her ADHD and bi polar and none of them worked. Her brain always moved faster then she could keep up with and trying to keep up with her brain is what makes her hyper ( her words). Well low and behold if she smokes she can concentrate and live in the real world as a productive adult. I will grow her medicine for the rest of my life.


----------



## Mama Kindbud (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh ya and all the haters out there need to shut up. My body size (or yours for that matter)is none of anybodies business


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 19, 2009)

Mama Kindbud said:


> Weed is a great medicine for many people. My daughter has been on many different meds for her ADHD and bi polar and none of them worked. Her brain always moved faster then she could keep up with and trying to keep up with her brain is what makes her hyper ( her words). Well low and behold if she smokes she can concentrate and live in the real world as a productive adult. I will grow her medicine for the rest of my life.


AMEN!!! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 19, 2009)

Mama Kindbud said:


> Weed is a great medicine for many people. My daughter has been on many different meds for her ADHD and bi polar and none of them worked. Her brain always moved faster then she could keep up with and trying to keep up with her brain is what makes her hyper ( her words). Well low and behold if she smokes she can concentrate and live in the real world as a productive adult. I will grow her medicine for the rest of my life.


that was very well said  welcome to RIU mama kindbud  i havent had a chance to talk to you yet but i look forward to it!


----------



## VaporBros (Apr 19, 2009)

Weed helped my depression and got me to start eating again. Doesnt do too much though.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 19, 2009)

something tells me i really dont think id like smoking with you natrone23. what do you do when you get the munchies after a few hoots? eat a bunch of tofu smeared on rice cakes with some kind of shitty carrot/mango cocktail to wash it down? If your mama didn't tell you when you were younger; if you can't say something nice, keep your mouth shut. (i know, a little contradictory there, but it had to be said)


----------



## Mama Kindbud (Apr 19, 2009)

Sunnyside up love the bird.
Sarah thanks for the welcome
*
*


----------



## MissMaryJayne (Apr 20, 2009)

I guess I will put my 2 cents in on this one. I hate it when bigger chics flaunt their boobs and talk about how hot they are! Yes, there are a lot of bigger girls that are pretty but just because you have big boobs does NOT make you hot! I know lots of girls that act that way. I have an inlaw that is hideous looking but she always wears skin tight shirts with like 3 inches of cleavage hanging out and she struts around like she is hot stuff! I would love to tell her that big boobs does not equal hot. Usually the biggers the boobs means the bigger the gut unless you have implants or just have excellent genetics!


----------



## VaporBros (Apr 21, 2009)

yeah and is that you in your avatar?


----------



## ConstantlyHighOnPot (Apr 21, 2009)

lol fat grrls need lovin' too...ur right about tha boob thing mary, fat chics with cute faces and big tits always think they're the shit - the fatter the louder...like guys only see from the chest-up...


----------



## pokey (Apr 21, 2009)

Just wanted to chime in and say this thread is gold! There is tons I would like to say, but I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings too bad, so I'll keep to myself. I will say I don't like chicks who are overweight. I have high standards for myself and think it perfectly reasonable to associate with people who hold themselves to similar standards.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

While everyone is entitled to their preferences,there is NO reason to treat others badly because they don't fit your personal tastes.


----------



## pokey (Apr 21, 2009)

For sure Stoney, but there is also no reason I need to find them sexually attractive and bone them.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree. But ya know, sometimes,when you get to know someone,your whole perception of them changes.


pokey said:


> For sure Stoney, but there is also no reason I need to find them sexually attractive and bone them.


----------



## pokey (Apr 21, 2009)

True.





*don't mind me down here, I'm just making the post long enough to submit*


----------



## VaporBros (Apr 21, 2009)

hahah thats funny


----------



## blazinbudsforever (Apr 21, 2009)

"big girls give the best head"not that I have ever been with a big girl 

AND that girl TARA from biggest loser thats my shit right there


----------



## MissMaryJayne (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes, that is me in the avatar. As you can see, i do not have big boobs to flaunt! Maybe I should gain 50 pounds cuz you know, boobs are really just fat!


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 21, 2009)

MissMaryJayne said:


> I guess I will put my 2 cents in on this one. I hate it when bigger chics flaunt their boobs and talk about how hot they are! Yes, there are a lot of bigger girls that are pretty but just because you have big boobs does NOT make you hot! I know lots of girls that act that way. I have an inlaw that is hideous looking but she always wears skin tight shirts with like 3 inches of cleavage hanging out and she struts around like she is hot stuff! I would love to tell her that big boobs does not equal hot. Usually the biggers the boobs means the bigger the gut unless you have implants or just have excellent genetics!


other girls may not think they're hot...but it gets a guys attention  im a big girl...and i dont have HUGE boobs, but they're decent. i think a lot of bigger girls show their cleavage more than slimmer girls, because we want attention from guys, and the rest of our body isnt going to get that attention...lol. we use our boobs as a way to compete with your slim waist when trying getting a dude's attention  lol or at least i do anyway...i dont know about all the other big girls...


----------



## strangerdude562 (Apr 21, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> Do you know how many good looking chicks there would be if they stopped eating like fucking slobs..........................I see these fat chicks at clubs and shit and you can tell they spent time on make up, hair ect............and think to myself wow if you spent that much time at the gym than dudes would want you....they spend hours on there hair and clothes and it dosent mean a damm thing you are still fat and disgusting and thats why guys don't want you. I'm at work the other day eating lunch and this fat chick (about 230lbs) tells another female coworker "I don't know how you are so skinny" You must not eat anything" and by no means is this girl skinny prob 130ish maybe more....and this fat chick eats her lunch and then goes to the vending machine and gets some powdered donuts and a mountain dew......WTF................think about all those fat chicks with pretty faces.........think how many pretty woman would be out there if half of them wernt fat bodies, were not asking for much just a normal human female (not boney model types)


You know all people have a different metabolism, what's your flaw?


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 21, 2009)

MissMaryJayne said:


> Yes, that is me in the avatar. As you can see, i do not have big boobs to flaunt! Maybe I should gain 50 pounds cuz you know, boobs are really just fat!


those lace boyshorts are REALLY freakin cute lol. sorry if thats a weirdo comment...haha. i like the boyshorts...i think they look great on everyone


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 21, 2009)

strangerdude562 said:


> You know all people have a different metabolism, *what's your flaw?*


his mouth.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 21, 2009)

i love tits of all sizes i really dont have a preference it seems sometimes im attracted to big breasted women and other times small breasted women and of course sometimes anything in between. tits are just cool in general all types and sizes. i unfortunately dont get to be in there presence as often as i would like sadly. im married to my bike i ride her all day and she gives me no crap. well you either laugh or cry lol.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 21, 2009)

his mouth clever hahaha.


----------



## strangerdude562 (Apr 21, 2009)

I ain't gonna deny it, i love thick girls. I just don't like the once that binge and don't care about their health.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 21, 2009)

it simply depends on body type and such some girls look best with some weight and others look best when there lean it really varies quite a bit from individual to individual. look at hollywood some girls look great then they get too skinny and look like crap. its almost like you can see mental and physical health with unconscious instinct..... sometimes anyway.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 21, 2009)

'im tired of being nice so now i use sarcasm' ahh the middle ground thats funny.


----------



## jbneedsmoney (Apr 22, 2009)

alot of people in jail take medications to or lie to get them because they are handed out like candy nowadays


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 22, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> it simply depends on body type and such some girls look best with some weight and others look best when there lean it really varies quite a bit from individual to individual. look at hollywood some girls look great then they get too skinny and look like crap. its almost like you can see mental and physical health with unconscious instinct..... sometimes anyway.


i definitely agree. take lindsey lohan for example...beautiful girl, but she looks 100% better with a little more meat on her bones, with her curves...like the way she looked in the movie mean girls. i think right now shes far too thin, you can just see stress on her face...i wish hollywood would encourage healthy lifestyles and encourage inner beauty over outer beauty.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 22, 2009)

yes i agree she looked much better then. she looks like crap now not a healthy girl.


----------



## strangerdude562 (Apr 22, 2009)

jbneedsmoney said:


> alot of people in jail take medications to or lie to get them because they are handed out like candy nowadays


Yes they do, when I worked corrections in one of the Los Angeles county jails many men who were taking hormones to get boobs would get arrested on purpose so they can get the hormones for free. It was fucken sick, they had boyfriends while in jial too.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm fat because I spent my teen years eating like mad and sitting around doing nothing. I lost a lot of weight when I was taken off of antidepressants, which contributed to my weight gain quite a bit, but I'm still at least 100lbs overweight. The thing is... I know how to dress myself. I don't wear clothes that a person of my bulk SHOULDN'T. 

Also, I think the obesity problem in this country is connected to economics. Notice that the richest of us are the thinnest... whereas poorer people tend to be fatter. The reason for this is that all the food that is terrible for you, loaded with sugar and carbs and fat... is dirt cheap. DIRT cheap. Whereas healthy food is much more expensive. It's pretty sick, actually.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 23, 2009)

im very poor and eat well. yes its harder when poor but i think most people are uneducated as to how to eat properly or dont want to learn or dont care or have given up entirely. the number 1 thing for a good diet is education and knowledge of a proper diet. number 2 is physical activity most people im sorry to say are just plain lazy. old habits are hard to break we all have them i direct this at no one just my general feelings. i do know many wealthy fat people but yes poverty and a lack of knowledge makes for weight problems.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 23, 2009)

Speaking of lazy,cats have it so good.When I die, I hope I come back as someone's spoiled cat if I have to come back at all.All mine are expected to do is eat and drape themselves artfully over the furniture.Sometimes they even catch mice!


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 23, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> im very poor and eat well. yes its harder when poor but i think most people are uneducated as to how to eat properly or dont want to learn or dont care or have given up entirely. the number 1 thing for a good diet is education and knowledge of a proper diet. number 2 is physical activity most people im sorry to say are just plain lazy. old habits are hard to break we all have them i direct this at no one just my general feelings. i do know many wealthy fat people but yes poverty and a lack of knowledge makes for weight problems.


Part of it is education, yes. And that is also connected to economics. Poor people don't get the same quality of basic education that rich people do. It's a sad and disgusting fact.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 23, 2009)

I'd love to come back as a pussy...

Or a cat.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 23, 2009)

i agree about economics and education the poor get fucked in more ways than one it is very upsetting. the powers that be need to stop taking or eventually we will take back by any means . history shows this.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 23, 2009)

Not so much a pussy.Imagine having to bleed once a month, and then having to push out an entire human being....my pussy quietly weeps.


CanadianCoyote said:


> I'd love to come back as a pussy...
> 
> Or a cat.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 23, 2009)

Eh, I bleed enough as it is... I'm a bit of a klutz.. so I'd get used to spewing out a horrible mess of menstrual effluvia once a month. Pushing out a baby though? Hm, that's more dubious. Yeah, maybe I'd pass on a life as a vagina. XD


----------



## pothead princess (Apr 24, 2009)

i agree. maybe they've all got killer munchies?


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 2, 2009)

princess i love that avatar used ta have a poster with a bunch of those ha but killer munchies? sounds rough haha are you trying to imply that every overwieght woman smoke alot of green? ha


----------



## fishman (May 2, 2009)

And here i thought this site was about weed not fat chicks,But here is one for you there are ladys on this site as well as men .So maybe you should think befor posting things to hurt people


----------



## natrone23 (May 2, 2009)

fishman said:


> .So maybe you should think befor posting things to hurt people


 The Truth hurts sometimes


----------



## fishman (May 2, 2009)

Yes it does, But we dont say: anything about your mother not teaching you respect for other people do we?


----------



## joker152 (May 2, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> The Truth hurts sometimes


do you really want the truth? i have spent alot of my life working in restaurants as well as fast food when i was a teenager and nine out of ten times the guy is the one eating like a slob, also do you do ANY research whatsoever before you say offensive things? it is a proven pact that women are more likely than men to have slow metabolisms. also you said a while back that genetics dont play a role in it and used europeans and chinese as an example and that is a bullshit comparison because every retard on the planet knows that the foods consumed in america contain more msg's preservatives and other shit than pretty much any other country on the planet, from what i have seen of europe i can tell you that over there it is a whole hell of alot easier and affordable to eat healthy. also china? you are going to compare the american obesity to that of a developing country? get real man, seriously. your argument holds absolutely no ground whatsoever, you fail to mention that there are more obese and overweight men in this country than women.... read it for yourself man, i actually took the five seconds to do a google search http://obesity1.tempdomainname.com/subs/fastfacts/Obesity_Minority_Pop.shtml
by the way i am a guy and i am actually quite a bit underweight, dude everybody needs lovin so just live and let live, you cant let dumb ass shit piss you off, maybe you should look into counseling bro, dwelling on stupid shit that doesnt even affect you is really bad for a persons mental health you know


----------



## Hayduke (May 2, 2009)

Well said my towel brotha!


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 2, 2009)

A million little fibers in action!


----------



## sarah22 (May 2, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> The Truth hurts sometimes


so does my fist....


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 2, 2009)

I'd rather be fat and happy than skinny and paranoid.


----------



## joker152 (May 2, 2009)

CanadianCoyote said:


> I'd rather be fat and happy than skinny and paranoid.


i would rather have a happy overweight girl than a pissed off skinny one


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 2, 2009)

And the skinnier they are... the pissier they tend to be! ... At least in my experience.


----------



## aba (May 2, 2009)

I am European and when I came to America I was also shocked at all the fat people and fast food that was 
in this country. I know what you mean natrone when a lot of girls have a really pretty face and then you look 
at their weight and its like... damn... 
But its their way of life their is not a lot of healthy stuff to eat and with all the fast foods and restaurants you cant blame
them for not caring what their putting into there mouth.


----------



## sarah22 (May 2, 2009)

joker152 said:


> i would rather have a happy overweight girl than a pissed off skinny one


and fat girls tend to be happier because we're comfortable with who we are enough to eat!!! hahaha maybe thats why the skinny chicks are pissy...maybe they're just really hungry! haha i know that i can get a little irritable when i get hungry...lol


----------



## bicycle racer (May 2, 2009)

as an example i dont smoke ciggs because i know there bad for me and addictive. i rarely eat garbage foods they make me feel ill weight gain is not my concern i like feeling good. you have 1 body and no 2nd chances it is a gift life is a gift and it should be cherished.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 2, 2009)

nice avatar sarah i would love to eat a nice meal you prepared.


----------



## sarah22 (May 3, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> nice avatar sarah i would love to eat a nice meal you prepared.


why thank you  lol. i make good italian


----------



## natrone23 (May 3, 2009)

aba said:


> I am European and when I came to America I was also shocked at all the fat people


 Yeah its pretty embarassing.


----------



## Rachface11 (May 4, 2009)

Man if everybody smoked weed all day everyday as mandatory like taxes, then no body would give a flying fuck who is eating what and how they look. everybody would be thankful for the naturally diversified bodies that human nature produced. and would proceed on with satifying their munchies. =D


----------



## Rachface11 (May 4, 2009)

and NObody would think nuclear bombs, and gentically engineered viruses and shit are great ideas. Because we high people no there are certain things that are just dumb ideas. =D


----------



## sarah22 (May 4, 2009)

Rachface11 said:


> Man if everybody smoked weed all day everyday as mandatory like taxes, then no body would give a flying fuck who is eating what and how they look. everybody would be thankful for the naturally diversified bodies that human nature produced. and would proceed on with satifying their munchies. =D


well said   and the munchies wouldnt be the only thing getting satisfied if everyone smoked weed lol people would be having a lot more sex...and would be happier because of it !!! hehehehe


----------



## CaptnJack (May 7, 2009)

Pookiedough said:


> Lol! I used to be a size 12 no where near skinny but not fat either no cheese if you know what I mean ,still got laid still got hit on im only 5ft so I was a roamy little bitch.Now im a size 2 still get hit on, still get laid but now I have the type of men who like their women "little" and "cute" to deal with.My point is fat or skinny you can't win in this fucking world because there is always going to be some dick that has something derogative or just down right skeezy to say.



Maybe that has more to do with YOUR standards then, cuz you were gettin laid before right? 

and by the looks of your post, once you lost weight you were gettin laid but then the guys you were fuckin were all about looks, soo implying that before hand it wasnt about looks? 

i'd say when you lost weight you got attention from guys you had been WANTING to get attention from, its not a one way street on having standards stop bitching, you'll never hear me gripe about "oh woe me no one wanted me cuz my teeth were fucked up, then i got them fixed and not its something else waah" why? because i realized pretty damn quick its the ppl you associate with, this is a valid fuckin thread simply sayin, if your fat, dont complain about guys not wanting you when you're not taking innitiative to keep yourself HEALTHY, yea some pple have glandular problems, but apparently not you, ok? so chill. open your eyes to see the point before you post about ppl bein against fat chicks cuz all guys are superficial, cuz thats an ingnorant ass thing to say.


----------



## CaptnJack (May 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, I'm implying that you seem to think that the only women worth fucking are the ones with good bodies. Yeah, a lot of folks are fat because of what they eat.But your initial post came off as one of intolerance to said fat people. Just because someone is fat doesnt mean they don't deserve to have a dude like them. We all have our problems and noone is perfect.


yea ok so let me ask you something, is health important? because if you have someone you love, you'd wanna be there with them as looong as you can, so in that sense alone health is important, stop the bitching and fuckin recognise that the thread is about people who COMPLAIN about bein fat but have no interest in keeping themselves alive, healthy, and like to dodge responsibility.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

Uh,'scuse me?How about you drop the fucking attitude?Maybe read more than one post before you start ragging people out.I accept people for who they are on the INSIDE.You can be fat ansd still be healthy, if you believe only skinny people are healthy, you're DEAD WRONG.The OP made a generalization about ALL overweight people, implying they are lazy and unworthy of love simply because they don't look the way they "ought" to.So yeah, I'm gonna put my two cents in.SO don't start YOUR bitching at me about what people should be responsible for...I say they should be responsible for THEMSELVES and let other people LIVE THEIR OWN LIVES.


CaptnJack said:


> yea ok so let me ask you something, is health important? because if you have someone you love, you'd wanna be there with them as looong as you can, so in that sense alone health is important, stop the bitching and fuckin recognise that the thread is about people who COMPLAIN about bein fat but have no interest in keeping themselves alive, healthy, and like to dodge responsibility.


----------



## CaptnJack (May 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Uh,'scuse me?How about you drop the fucking attitude?Maybe read more than one post before you start ragging people out.I accept people for who they are on the INSIDE.You can be fat ansd still be healthy, if you believe only skinny people are healthy, you're DEAD WRONG.The OP made a generalization about ALL overweight people, implying they are lazy and unworthy of love simply because they don't look the way they "ought" to.So yeah, I'm gonna put my two cents in.SO don't start YOUR bitching at me about what people should be responsible for...I say they should be responsible for THEMSELVES and let other people LIVE THEIR OWN LIVES.


hmm, where to start, guess i'll start by sayin i only quoted you for part of my post and the stop bitching was to ALL the people who were making excuses for the lazy,

and i think most people posting (the majority) aren't talkin about the ones that are a little overweight, yet those who are REALLY overweight and in that respect i STILL stan by what i said, cuz its THOSE that ARENT healthy, and you show me a physician that's gonna say oh yea being fat is healthy, then i'll tell BOTH of you you're fuckin nuts. there is no healthy fat people, its an oxymoron, just like saying smoking is GOOD for you, oh oh and how about speeding and swearvin in and out of traffic is a safe way to drive, good common sense.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

How about live and let live?And I'm saying to you right now, skinny people have high cholesterol, diabetes, cancer, just like fat people do.If we're talking about 400 pounds, yeah, there are health problems that go with that extra weight, but genetics plays a factor still.And yes, they can be healthy as well.Here's a link.http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/08/12/2332229.htm Basically, fat people are just another scapegoat for the health industry to blame rising costs on.


CaptnJack said:


> hmm, where to start, guess i'll start by sayin i only quoted you for part of my post and the stop bitching was to ALL the people who were making excuses for the lazy,
> 
> and i think most people posting (the majority) aren't talkin about the ones that are a little overweight, yet those who are REALLY overweight and in that respect i STILL stan by what i said, cuz its THOSE that ARENT healthy, and you show me a physician that's gonna say oh yea being fat is healthy, then i'll tell BOTH of you you're fuckin nuts. there is no healthy fat people, its an oxymoron, just like saying smoking is GOOD for you, oh oh and how about speeding and swearvin in and out of traffic is a safe way to drive, good common sense.


----------



## CaptnJack (May 7, 2009)

OH MY GOD are you FUCKIN SERIOUS!? 

i cant STAND people like you, you take an article that says "fat people can be healthy too" CAN be, and its a SINGLE fuckin study, really? honestly? hmm lets see how many studies have there been in other topics that said one thing, and then a FLOOD of other studies completely send that ONE into upheaval, and ever heard the term "Genetic Predisposition"? or "Hereditary"? because Diabetes is GENERALLY more times than not a PREDISPOSITION, how much you wanna bet that you can trace it back in bloodline to its origin, and that person probably ate unhealthy, and were probably in some way obese, look im not gonna tit for tat here ok? the point is, your article is actually full of holes to be argued, use common sense, you're REALLY gonna tell me, that ONE study disproves decades of research? if this is true, then i would've heard MUCH more on the matter, just like france supposedly FINALLY cloned the first human, (and fyi that would be a FORM of a study) yet couldnt replicate the same outcome, nor could anyone else, does it make it untrue? no, does it make it true? no, it makes it fallible and skeptical.

and if you wanna sit there and tell me that fat ppl are healthy, then you're STILL fuckin nuts, lets have a race, me and a fat dude/chick, see who keels over and almost has a heat attack.

hell lets walk briskly and see who has to stop for breath and almost throws up

so thanks for throwing an article up that doesnt mean shit, and sendin it down another road. simply put, if you're overweight and dont like how ppl think about it, move on, dont talk to em or accept reponsiblity for your poor habits and do somethin about it, instead of wondering why ppl are so mean, REALITY CHECK the world is cruel FUCKIN brutal, ppl are ASSHOLES, human nature is human nature, and no matter what EVERY one judges EVERONE. ESPECIALLY within the first 10 min. of meeting them,


be realistic not blind, and make excuses for those that dont have any room to complain.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

It's just one study, as an example.There are more.I don't have to post every one to prove my point.But keep getting mouthy, noob with 22 posts, instead of arguing like an adult.ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS?Do you believe everything you're told?Obviously, you do.I can guarantee you that that seriously overweight people who die sooner incur less healthcare costs than skinny health fanatics who go to the doc for every sniffle.


CaptnJack said:


> OH MY GOD are you FUCKIN SERIOUS!?
> 
> i cant STAND people like you, you take an article that says "fat people can be healthy too" CAN be, and its a SINGLE fuckin study, really? honestly? hmm lets see how many studies have there been in other topics that said one thing, and then a FLOOD of other studies completely send that ONE into upheaval, and ever heard the term "Genetic Predisposition"? or "Hereditary"? because Diabetes is GENERALLY more times than not a PREDISPOSITION, how much you wanna bet that you can trace it back in bloodline to its origin, and that person probably ate unhealthy, and were probably in some way obese, look im not gonna tit for tat here ok? the point is, your article is actually full of holes to be argued, use common sense, you're REALLY gonna tell me, that ONE study disproves decades of research? if this is true, then i would've heard MUCH more on the matter, just like france supposedly FINALLY cloned the first human, (and fyi that would be a FORM of a study) yet couldnt replicate the same outcome, nor could anyone else, does it make it untrue? no, does it make it true? no, it makes it fallible and skeptical.


I didn't say ALL were, I said that NOT ALL OF THEM WERE UNHEALTHY.


CaptnJack said:


> and if you wanna sit there and tell me that fat ppl are healthy, then you're STILL fuckin nuts, lets have a race, me and a fat dude/chick, see who keels over and almost has a heat attack.
> 
> hell lets walk briskly and see who has to stop for breath and almost throws up


So thanks for repeating everything the insurance companies are dying to put out there,for making people into scapegoats based on the way they look.And please don't try to give me any advice on how to be realistic,I'm sure I'm probably older by a decade at least based on your responses.Not everyone judges people on appearance alone.But assholes certainly do.Just because a person is fat doesn't mean they have to lose weight and fit into the mold you've constructed in your small mind in order to be accepted.


CaptnJack said:


> so thanks for throwing an article up that doesnt mean shit, and sendin it down another road. simply put, if you're overweight and dont like how ppl think about it, move on, dont talk to em or accept reponsiblity for your poor habits and do somethin about it, instead of wondering why ppl are so mean, REALITY CHECK the world is cruel FUCKIN brutal, ppl are ASSHOLES, human nature is human nature, and no matter what EVERY one judges EVERONE. ESPECIALLY within the first 10 min. of meeting them,
> 
> 
> be realistic not blind, and make excuses for those that dont have any room to complain.


----------



## Hayduke (May 7, 2009)

Hey Capn dude...I read the first couple of posts you made...being a dick to two chicks...who were not complaining or bitching....and you were an unprovoked ass.

Then on top of that you show up here (by the way welcome...but be nice...especially to the girls!) and say this thread is about fat people complaining about being fat and not doing anything about it...(sorry I would usually quote, I am sure it is not exact...but I just could not take it)...The thread was started by some guy complaining that he had to eat lunch within view of girls he thought were overweight, and if they were just thinner he would want to fuck them....Narcisist23 I think was his name though again...I am very sure I am wrong.

Be nice or keep your thought(s) to yourself please.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

It was Natrone23.Usually Natrone is a pretty nice guy, this thread shocked me, that's why I reacted the way I did in those earlier posts.I say we all just realize none of us is physically perfect,beauty is subjective, and let's all smoke some herb!


Hayduke said:


> Hey Capn dude...I read the first couple of posts you made...being a dick to two chicks...who were not complaining or bitching....and you were an unprovoked ass.
> 
> Then on top of that you show up here (by the way welcome...but be nice...especially to the girls!) and say this thread is about fat people complaining about being fat and not doing anything about it...(sorry I would usually quote, I am sure it is not exact...but I just could not take it)...The thread was started by some guy complaining that he had to eat lunch within view of girls he thought were overweight, and if they were just thinner he would want to fuck them....Narcisist23 I think was his name though again...I am very sure I am wrong.
> 
> Be nice or keep your thought(s) to yourself please.


----------



## Hayduke (May 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> It was Natrone23.Usually Natrone is a pretty nice guy, this thread shocked me, that's why I reacted the way I did in those earlier posts.I say we all just realize none of us is physically perfect,beauty is subjective, and let's all smoke some herb!


Yeah I just thought Narcisist23 was funnier


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

Duh, right over my head, lol.


Hayduke said:


> Yeah I just thought Narcisist23 was funnier


----------



## CaptnJack (May 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> It was Natrone23.Usually Natrone is a pretty nice guy, this thread shocked me, that's why I reacted the way I did in those earlier posts.I say we all just realize none of us is physically perfect,beauty is subjective, and let's all smoke some herb!


well these ARE forums, open to anyone who has an opinion, thus giving the free will to dip our toes in the water or jump in head first, and sure i did go a bit over the top, because i had JUST gotten done with a similar argument to the same effect, i may not have fully explained EVERY detail of each points which is on my sholders, but i will not get back into it.
how bout we just agree to disagree and all have our own opinions, 

and btw bro, i quoted ppl to give a step to my rebutle wasn't and "attack", but i can see where it seems that way, and i will say this, no one should base an opinion of someone because "oh mr. 22 post noob" because that doesnt give an accurate nor logical description of a person. i respect everyone on here because we all have at LEAST one basic quality in common, herb, we may not agree, but hey some of the best convo's are best served baked.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

Cool.And let me just say that no one should base their opinions on what a person is on the outside, either.You don't have to fuck them.And you don't have to disrespect them, either.Now smoke this doob.


CaptnJack said:


> well these ARE forums, open to anyone who has an opinion, thus giving the free will to dip our toes in the water or jump in head first, and sure i did go a bit over the top, because i had JUST gotten done with a similar argument to the same effect, i may not have fully explained EVERY detail of each points which is on my sholders, but i will not get back into it.
> how bout we just agree to disagree and all have our own opinions,
> 
> and btw bro, i quoted ppl to give a step to my rebutle wasn't and "attack", but i can see where it seems that way, and i will say this, no one should base an opinion of someone because "oh mr. 22 post noob" because that doesnt give an accurate nor logical description of a person. i respect everyone on here because we all have at LEAST one basic quality in common, herb, we may not agree, but hey some of the best convo's are best served baked.


----------



## sarah22 (May 7, 2009)

dude...im overweight an my health is just fine. lots of people can be overweight and healthy. its not uncommon. you know, this reminds me of an episode of "penn & teller" where they were putting this theory of "overweight people are unhealthy" to the test. it was by no means a conclusive test lol because as we know they're comedians...but they did a bunch of different physical activites...and the heaviest guy won the most events...lol


----------



## Hayduke (May 7, 2009)

I am not saying he was healthy (I don't know), but Paul Prudhomme(sp?) died yesterday at 75...not bad for a fat guy...It will be a blessing if I live that long (double finger cross).


----------



## doktordoris (May 7, 2009)

Ye gods!

Iam horrified by this thread.

No wonder young girls are swallowing the whole pro-anna idea (probably the only thing they are swallowing )

Does the OP think that people are pu......... no fuck it. Iam not even going to bother writing what I was originally going to post. The OP is a silly sod and I dont think my post, no matter how beautifully written will change anything.

Large ladies can be awfuly pretty, slim ladies can be unattractive. Females of any size can be unpleasant, or they can be wonderful.
When the OP has lived a little Iam sure he will discover that there are more important criteria for love than the size of a ladies garments.


----------



## lilhippy (May 7, 2009)

No fat chicks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarah22 (May 7, 2009)

doktordoris said:


> Ye gods!
> 
> Iam horrified by this thread.
> 
> ...


they wont get it...ever...lol until they fall head over heels for a big girl with a heart of gold. hehe that was a great post +rep for you


----------



## sarah22 (May 7, 2009)

lilhippy said:


> No fat chicks!!!!!!!!!!


no ego maniacal tools!!!!!  see? was that very productive? no...not really.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

I thought it was Dom Delouise?


Hayduke said:


> I am not saying he was healthy (I don't know), but Paul Prudhomme(sp?) died yesterday at 75...not bad for a fat guy...It will be a blessing if I live that long (double finger cross).


LMAO!


sarah22 said:


> no ego maniacal tools!!!!!  see? was that very productive? no...not really.


----------



## doktordoris (May 7, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> they wont get it...ever...lol until they fall head over heels for a big girl with a heart of gold. hehe that was a great post +rep for you



Ha!

Thankyou miss.

In fact, I think you have an awfuly pretty philtrum!

I have always been a sucker for a nice philtrum.

pip-pip

doris


----------



## doktordoris (May 7, 2009)

lilhippy said:


> No fat chicks!!!!!!!!!!



No people that abuse punctuation!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

LADIES: I said this in another post, it goes here as well.


Stoney McFried said:


> A piece of advice for the ladies who are reading this: Fear not, young maids.Learn to suppress your gag reflex, and you can look like Gilbert Gottfried with tits and that man will not give a damn.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 7, 2009)

The sagest and truest advice for young girls everywhere... LOL! XD


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

Somebody's gotta teach 'em.For this fact remains:She who hath the pussy,hath the power.


CanadianCoyote said:


> The sagest and truest advice for young girls everywhere... LOL! XD


----------



## doktordoris (May 7, 2009)

Alright chaps, I cannot play this jokey game anymore today.
I just recieved a phone call telling me that one of my mates has died. He was the same age as me (35), and he was perfectly healthy until 5 years ago. 5 years ago he started drinking, special brew for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. 6 hours ago he died from massive organ failure. He went round a mates house and said ' I feel a bit poorly', then he dropped dead.

I like a drink and Iam freaked, sorry I cannot play anymore.

bye

doris


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 7, 2009)

True dat! Pussy....POWER!!  Speaking of pussy power, I can cross off another day on my calendar... ahh... 26 days 'til The Ladeh gets here. Man, I'd better start cleanin' up... I'm a disorganized person and am kinda sorta a messy slob...


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear it.


doktordoris said:


> Alright chaps, I cannot play this jokey game anymore today.
> I just recieved a phone call telling me that one of my mates has died. He was the same age as me (35), and he was perfectly healthy until 5 years ago. 5 years ago he started drinking, special brew for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. 6 hours ago he died from massive organ failure. He went round a mates house and said ' I feel a bit poorly', then he dropped dead.
> 
> I like a drink and Iam freaked, sorry I cannot play anymore.
> ...


Irony: When you lady walks in the door and you get your worst period ever.


CanadianCoyote said:


> True dat! Pussy....POWER!!  Speaking of pussy power, I can cross off another day on my calendar... ahh... 26 days 'til The Ladeh gets here. Man, I'd better start cleanin' up... I'm a disorganized person and am kinda sorta a messy slob...


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

When you get in a situation like that, don't forget the instead cup.
So easy to insert.When you hear a snap and feel sharp pains in your uterus, it's in place.Instead Cup.Right next to the Ande's mints at your local grocer.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sorry to hear it.
> 
> Irony: When you lady walks in the door and you get your worst period ever.


No. We positively ENGINEERED this meeting to avoid that little, erm, snag. Might be a problem for me near the end of her visit... but that's not gonna keep her from having any fun.. Ahem.


----------



## DownOnWax (May 7, 2009)

How in the Hell did this thread get so popular!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

We hijacked it and made it eat fried chicken.


DownOnWax said:


> How in the Hell did this thread get so popular!


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 7, 2009)

At gunpoint.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

Then I fucked it and told it it was a skinny little bitch and made it say my pussy tastes like apple pie!Uh...I mean...(backs away slowly)


CanadianCoyote said:


> At gunpoint.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 7, 2009)

No, you're in it for the long haul now! Don't leave me here, I can't DO another nickel!!! *jumps out the window*


----------



## CaptnJack (May 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, cuz everybody whose fat is fat because they eat a lot, not cuz they have health problems or anything..


im sry but you did say this....


hhahaha okok im just kiddin i wanted to say i meant no disrespect to you i just get worked up


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

I'll do the last quarter!(Proceeds on a drug filled binge that lasts longer than Hunter S.Thompson)Hey, have you ever read my action figure thread?You're creative, give it a try!https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/93048-action-figure-thread.html


CanadianCoyote said:


> No, you're in it for the long haul now! Don't leave me here, I can't DO another nickel!!! *jumps out the window*


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 7, 2009)

...I'm going to have some FUN with that one.


----------



## Growgetem (May 7, 2009)

dude fat can be cured but there just know cure for stupidity, some women have kids and never seem to lose the weightm but that still someones wife/sister/daughter etc...... I doubt you are a perfect specimen so who are you to judge? and if you are one of the "beautiful" people than OBVIOUSLY higher powers dont care about looks cause look at all the pretty assholes, exhibit A


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

Yeah,get some new ideas going!


CanadianCoyote said:


> ...I'm going to have some FUN with that one.


So true.


Growgetem said:


> dude fat can be cured but there just know cure for stupidity, some women have kids and never seem to lose the weightm but that still someones wife/sister/daughter etc...... I doubt you are a perfect specimen so who are you to judge? and if you are one of the "beautiful" people than OBVIOUSLY higher powers dont care about looks cause look at all the pretty assholes, exhibit A


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 7, 2009)

My first submission isn't an action figure, technically. I'll try again if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

Anything can be an action figure anymore.I don't have ALL action figures.


CanadianCoyote said:


> My first submission isn't an action figure, technically. I'll try again if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Mortloch (May 7, 2009)

Dude fat chicks are the best, no one wants to sleep with them, so if your willing to they just go crazy


----------



## Growgetem (May 8, 2009)

shit like this is the reason women become anorexic and bolemic, personally i think stick figures like paris hilton are disgusting and i think im wading in the shallow end of the gene pool just having this conversation, good luck on finding a person that you love, that shares your interests, you can trust, OH and in your weight class!!!


----------



## Rachface11 (May 8, 2009)

Mortloch said:


> Dude fat chicks are the best, no one wants to sleep with them, so if your willing to they just go crazy


They made a movie to this effect yess? In my book the everybody is fat to some degree, I mean, we as humans need fat to live. 

...or we turn out like the Olsen twins; only able to survive by excessive crack cocaine consumption.

JK. mAN i LOVe this site.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 8, 2009)

This site is indeed awesome. 

It's hard for chicks these days.... and I fear for the younger generation. It seems that the generation just behind me (ie: has graduated high school in the last 4 years) has some serious eating disorder issues. Just about every girl I know that is between the ages of 18 and 22 has some form of eating disorder... and from what I've been told, that's pretty much the norm for them. It was a common, almost 'natural' part of their high school experience. And that worries me.


----------



## aba (May 8, 2009)

CanadianCoyote said:


> This site is indeed awesome.
> 
> It's hard for chicks these days.... and I fear for the younger generation. It seems that the generation just behind me (ie: has graduated high school in the last 4 years) has some serious eating disorder issues. Just about every girl I know that is between the ages of 18 and 22 has some form of eating disorder... and from what I've been told, that's pretty much the norm for them. It was a common, almost 'natural' part of their high school experience. And that worries me.


what kind of eating disorder do they have?


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 8, 2009)

As I teenager, I would starve myself and go on crash diets,all in pursuit of the perfect "size 7 or below." What I did was fuck my metabolism up good.


----------



## Hayduke (May 8, 2009)

doktordoris said:


> Ye gods!
> 
> Iam horrified by this thread.
> 
> ...


It was beautiful..and it does make a difference!



lilhippy said:


> No fat chicks!!!!!!!!!!


Very eloquent



Stoney McFried said:


> I thought it was Dom Delouise?
> 
> LMAO!


Probably...I was probably a little high...



doktordoris said:


> I just recieved a phone call telling me that one of my mates has died. He was the same age as me (35), and he was perfectly healthy until 5 years ago. 5 years ago he started drinking, special brew for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. 6 hours ago he died from massive organ failure. He went round a mates house and said ' I feel a bit poorly', then he dropped dead.


Damn dude, sorry. I am 38 and a friend of mine died of cancer last year. I also glance at obituaries when I read the paper, and notice the many people who cancer and heart attacks kill near our age. Bummer dude.



Stoney McFried said:


> We hijacked it and made it eat fried chicken.


HeHeHe



CanadianCoyote said:


> At gunpoint.


HeHe



Stoney McFried said:


> Then I fucked it and told it it was a skinny little bitch and made it say my pussy tastes like apple pie!Uh...I mean...(backs away slowly)


 stoney is on a roll!



CaptnJack said:


> im sry but you did say this....
> 
> 
> hhahaha okok im just kiddin i wanted to say i meant no disrespect to you i just get worked up


*Sarcasm!!!!!!!!!!*


Growgetem said:


> shit like this is the reason women become anorexic and bolemic


Exactly.


----------



## dew-b (May 8, 2009)

Seamaiden said:


> Go beyond that, go as far back as 100,000 years ago. You will find depictions such as the Ice Age Venuses. (Not all depictions are necessarily Ice Age, but it goes that far back EASILY.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 in the 1800's men wanted bigeer women. they thought that biger women were better for making babies. our out look at women changed after ww2.


----------



## Hayduke (May 8, 2009)

Culture is slowly changing back. My 65 year old father likes really skinny girls with no butt. To me they look like little boys butts. 

My daughter's mother was 98 pounds when she got pregnant, and damn near died giving birth 7 weeks early. Not long ago the baby would have died and the mother probably would have also. Not even considering the pain factor...epidural and Demerol...A nurse put her arm across the top of her stomach and told me to grab her arm and we pushed my daughter out...mom was too exhausted/high/numb after 48 hours of forced labor.


----------



## CaptnJack (May 8, 2009)

*



Sarcasm!!!!!!!!!!

Click to expand...

*not quite but nice jab. 


actually it was sincere.


----------



## Hayduke (May 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, cuz everybody whose fat is fat because they eat a lot, not cuz they have health problems or anything. And everyone was put on this earth to fit your idea of pretty or they are useless.Who needs a head, as long as you have a body?In case you can't tell, this is sarcasm.



The former is what you quoted when you posted the following:



CaptnJack said:


> im sry but you did say this....
> 
> 
> hhahaha okok im just kiddin i wanted to say i meant no disrespect to you i just get worked up


And then I, for the record, put this statement in the context I believe it was meant, and said "Sarcasm".



CaptnJack said:


> *
> 
> not quite but nice jab.
> 
> ...


*

Now I meant no jab, Stoney please correct me if I am wrong, and if so i apologize...for "jabbing" you.

*


----------



## bicycle racer (May 8, 2009)

you can slow or speed up the metabolism to various degrees depending on many factors. mitochondria can be trained and there efficiency changed through eating frequency diet and activity levels at any age. changes can always be made the body is amazing in this regard but some serious effort is involved in the early stages. new habits etc.. after that it is easy.


----------



## Hayduke (May 8, 2009)

I just had a vision of a mitochondria trainer...with a chair in one hand and a bull whip in the other....Or watch, my mitochondria can do a trick...TaDa! Phosphorylation!

Sorry...I don't get out much...


----------



## bicycle racer (May 8, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> I just had a vision of a mitochondria trainer...with a chair in one hand and a bull whip in the other....Or watch, my mitochondria can do a trick...TaDa! Phosphorylation!
> 
> Sorry...I don't get out much...


i need a trainer for my crazy head i think its a lost cause though


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 8, 2009)

I get that way when I'm stoned,lol.


Hayduke said:


> stoney is on a roll!


I think everything's cool now.We had a misunderstanding,we smoked a joint.


Hayduke said:


> The former is what you quoted when you posted the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 9, 2009)

aba said:


> what kind of eating disorder do they have?


Runs the gambit, really. I know girls who obsess over calorie count... even counting cough drops ... and they'll limit themselves to 500 or so calories a day. If they break that limit, they freak out. I know girls who binge and purge, I know girls who don't eat at all but take large amounts of vitamin supplements. These girls hang out on 'pro-ana' forums and call their disease a 'lifestyle choice'. FUCKED UP to say the least.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 9, 2009)

those must be the girls i always see covered in bruises from obvious anemia eating a salad sad.


----------



## TheHighClub (May 10, 2009)

fat chicks give good head cause they hungry


----------



## phreakygoat (May 10, 2009)

damn, I always see this thread floating around and smirk uncontrollably at the title, so just sayin whats up.
also, I want to say that in this country, fat is sadly a disease in a popular context. I have dated 'fat' chicks before, and I often find a bummed out, marginalized, and self-loathing individual, and it breaks my heart. There is sometimes a painful emotional trauma of some sort in their past, leading to the weight gain, and the guilt is greatly compounded by our fucked up society's interpersonal standards. the worst part is, I see such amazing people, stressed and self-doubting because of external perspectives. Only with self-actualization and confidence will humans conquer their internal foes, which will result in a balancing towards the natural weight and health. 

And yes, fat chicks do give good head. It's one of lifes conundrums...


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 10, 2009)

When Jimmy Kimmel was asked on 'The Man Show': "Why do big girls give the best head?"... his immortal reply was "Because they have to." ... I'm sure there's some truth to that.


----------



## BrotherJay (May 11, 2009)

If you looked past the body and saw the person you would recognize how shallow you are being. One day, maybe not today, maybe not tomorrow, your going to realize the body has no real value. Its a crown of thorns even to those you consider "hot chicks" because they will face the disillusionment of their body too and feel like no body will love them anymore. Treat everyone with respect and love and don't place a crown of thorns upon their heads.


----------



## phreakygoat (May 11, 2009)

BrotherJay said:


> If you looked past the body and saw the person you would recognize how shallow you are being. One day, maybe not today, maybe not tomorrow, your going to realize the body has no real value. Its a crown of thorns even to those you consider "hot chicks" because they will face the disillusionment of their body too and feel like no body will love them anymore. Treat everyone with respect and love and don't place a crown of thorns upon their heads.


I think that the body has a great deal of significance: its health and genes determine a great deal of our perspective. Also, as humans are beings with the gift of sight, and not the gift of mind-reading, it seems logical to value the body, esp. in this country (if you are in the US) where shallowness is next to godlyness. Rebelling against these shallow forces is all good, but never forget how amazing our brain's transportation is. I don't find 'fat' unattractive necessarily, but a lack of health and hygiene is certaintly undesired.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 11, 2009)

Well... yeah. A smelly, sickly gross person is disgusting whether they're fat or not!


----------



## natrone23 (May 11, 2009)

CanadianCoyote said:


> Well... yeah. A smelly, sickly gross person is disgusting whether they're fat or not!


 OMG I'm so offended, that smelly person could be a real nice person but you want to judge them and belittle them because of there scent. How shallow are you? you don't know if that person doesn't have a disease and has no control over their natural scent.


----------



## phreakygoat (May 12, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> OMG I'm so offended, that smelly person could be a real nice person but you want to judge them and belittle them because of there scent. How shallow are you? you don't know if that person doesn't have a disease and has no control over their natural scent.


why is it offensive to base our opinions partly on our senses, aka why should I ignore my nose tellin' me you stink? Humans are built to use our senses, doesn't seem like a good idea to look past them for the sake of communication. Whether or not someone can control their odor, it doesn't change my nose's reaction to them, therefore my senses don't like that person innately.

Speaking of communication, non-verbal expression is the majority of human communication, so smell can often speak louder than words, as can touch (haptics) or our circumstances. It would be an unfair disservice to myself to impede my own desires and *instincts* for the sake of either being politically correct, or for the sake of 'selflessly' empathizing with others (which is anything but selfless).


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 12, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> OMG I'm so offended, that smelly person could be a real nice person but you want to judge them and belittle them because of there scent. How shallow are you? you don't know if that person doesn't have a disease and has no control over their natural scent.


S'called deodorant, brah.


----------



## Hayduke (May 12, 2009)

Well I am sure most of you will find this amusing...

We are animals. Animals have odors. They (the odors) often often have meaning. They infer health, sickness, female heat and fecundity, anger, fear (IF you are afraid of dogs...they know cuz you stink) etc. Modern 1st world humans have lost the innate understanding in these odors, the natural world has not. 

Humans also have several specific symbiotic bacteria that live on and within. The ones that grow particularly fast in a stressed environment smell like typical human B.O.. I suspect others that do not reach effective numbers in a day or two, keep the smellier in check, whether through competition or active exclusion. The neurotic daily shower is a relatively new mania. Yes people in "the old days" may have been smellier, but not within a couple hours of the weekly bath...otherwise why bother.

I lived in my VW bus (as some of you know, yes... sometimes, down by the river) for a spell following the Grateful Dead tour making mad grilled cheese sandwiches; and in between camping various distances from running water.
After your body makes a transition (no idea how long, days, weeks?) you no longer stink like all the shit we eat, breath, worry about etc. in the industrial stressed culture, and a weekly bathing is not a big deal. Now mind you you are ready for a shower, but try going 2 days now and...you stink!

I am not saying that everyone should stop showering, though reducing their length and breadth would help alleviate the shortage of clean water brought on by our irresponsible reproduction. I am merely trying to give a tilted perspective. Much like a persons physical appearance, specifically their weight, should not be the basis of their worth, neither should their odor...though this is understandably easier said than done (I used to pick up hitchhikers religiously...till one...in 2 miles...stunk up my new car for weeks). That being said, I find Ax, and various other men's stink suppressors as offensive as BO. And don't forget...women wear make-up cuz they are ugly...and perfume cuz they stink...I am kidding, a little, here.

I would much rather hang out with smelly hippies than a bunch of tight assed, insecure sheeple stinking of expensive organic molecules...worrying about other peoples "Hygene" cuz they are terrified someone will find out that their shit stinks too. People need to worry about themselves...most of us are at least a little f'd up, and those that think they are not...scare the hell out of me.


----------



## dduo420 (May 12, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> Do you know how many good looking chicks there would be if they stopped eating like fucking slobs..........................I see these fat chicks at clubs and shit and you can tell they spent time on make up, hair ect............and think to myself wow if you spent that much time at the gym than dudes would want you....they spend hours on there hair and clothes and it dosent mean a damm thing you are still fat and disgusting and thats why guys don't want you. I'm at work the other day eating lunch and this fat chick (about 230lbs) tells another female coworker "I don't know how you are so skinny" You must not eat anything" and by no means is this girl skinny prob 130ish maybe more....and this fat chick eats her lunch and then goes to the vending machine and gets some powdered donuts and a mountain dew......WTF................think about all those fat chicks with pretty faces.........think how many pretty woman would be out there if half of them wernt fat bodies, were not asking for much just a normal human female (not boney model types)


Different strokes for different folks... believe it or not... some people like BBWs


----------



## QiBlossom (May 13, 2009)

overfiend said:


> i dont mind a nice round bum it turns me on


 

You my friend "-)


----------



## bicycle racer (May 13, 2009)

i agrea with goat comments. i myself dont where deoderant(besides its quite toxic) as i eat well am physically active and drink much water i dont really have bo very mild anyways. the only time i do is when i drink too much alcohol eat poorly or dont use my body physically on a daily basis. i do think it is partly genetics as well as some people just smell period. but most healthy people on a good diet at a healthy weight who are properly hydrated and are physically active tend not to have OFFENSIVE body odor. odor is like a fingerprint every human smell is different depending on the bacterial profile present on there skin. some studies show who your attracted to is partly based on scent because of differences in immunity to sickness and disease. your attracted to someone whos immune system has something yours does not.


----------



## phreakygoat (May 14, 2009)

i agree, and natural (aka unclean) human odors contain a shit ton of pheremones...
but what I was saying earlier has nothing to do with scent or bad BO per se, I was more just saying that any distractingly unhealthy behavior that negatively and consistently impacts my environment/ comfort zone is one to look out for. That's not to say a little stank, some acne, etc etc is not acceptable, and we shouldn't strive for perfection; but when it gets into nasty habits or really gross unmentionable stuff, thats where it ends. just to clarify... ps some stank = turn on for girls, sometimes.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 14, 2009)

pheremones are odd things sometimes but they do seem to have an effect sometimes i have noticed. there are studies on attraction and scent that are rather interesting.


----------



## phreakygoat (May 14, 2009)

yeah, I definetly buy it. I have been told that I smell really awesome when I thought I stunk... then I got laid! I'm pretty sure it doesn't work for all of us as some have better receptors than others, and ironically, I have read that the healthier you are, the more potent the pheremones.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 14, 2009)

i remember one time where i was all sweaty after racing and i would think gross to the opposite sex. but this one girl a friend of a friend walked up to me and said bluntly you smell real good go figure good times that day.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 14, 2009)

Rule of thumb is:fresh sweat=nice.Stale sweat=not nice.


bicycle racer said:


> i remember one time where i was all sweaty after racing and i would think gross to the opposite sex. but this one girl a friend of a friend walked up to me and said bluntly you smell real good go figure good times that day.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 14, 2009)

*emotional sweat is the worst.........*


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 15, 2009)

High fever sweat is probably up there, too.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 15, 2009)

How about the sweat you get when you've got a bag of weed in your bra and you're sitting in the back of a cop car?


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 15, 2009)

... Yeah, that too.


----------



## phreakygoat (May 15, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> How about the sweat you get when you've got a bag of weed in your bra and you're sitting in the back of a cop car?


haha, that's why bras are functionally awesome! did the pig gitcha?


----------



## bicycle racer (May 15, 2009)

fever sweat thats when your body is very displeased. leo sweat sucks to but if you sweat to much in that situation your done they look for sings of nervousness pure mind over matter in those situations.


----------



## Hayduke (May 15, 2009)

Anger. Hot summer day + 13 year old son = unusually smelly pits.

Sometimes when I have been smoking a lot I have smelled a little skunky


----------



## sarah22 (May 15, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Anger. Hot summer day + 13 year old son = unusually smelly pits.
> 
> Sometimes when I have been smoking a lot I have smelled a little skunky


yep. thats happened to me too...haha just like when you drink a lot your sweat smells alcoholic...


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 15, 2009)

No he did not!He arrested my boyfriend at the time for driving without a license.I don't have a record.I turned on the waterworks, and he gave me a ride back to my mom's house.(I was 18.)


phreakygoat said:


> haha, that's why bras are functionally awesome! did the pig gitcha?


----------



## bicycle racer (May 16, 2009)

there is a double standard in womens favor dealing with cops.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 16, 2009)

*your right BR....but we can pee standing up.....*


----------



## phreakygoat (May 16, 2009)

at this point in history, maybe women and minorities should get an unfair advantage in tons of ways. rich white men have done enough damage with their power, so fairness does not equate ethics in this modern world. And men are more than welcome to wear bras, the whole deal is that girls get away w/ it because most cops are dudes and can't search them... so you'd need a sex change to utilize the benefit!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Yes, there can be.Both ways.I've heard of some girls getting assaulted by local cops.


bicycle racer said:


> there is a double standard in womens favor dealing with cops.


I don't want an advantage generally, I just wanna be treated equally as a person.I realize generally women aren't as physically strong as men,but in every other respect,there is no reason a woman can't do the same job as a man.


phreakygoat said:


> at this point in history, maybe women and minorities should get an unfair advantage in tons of ways. rich white men have done enough damage with their power, so fairness does not equate ethics in this modern world. And men are more than welcome to wear bras, the whole deal is that girls get away w/ it because most cops are dudes and can't search them... so you'd need a sex change to utilize the benefit!


----------



## phreakygoat (May 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't want an advantage generally, I just wanna be treated equally as a person.I realize generally women aren't as physically strong as men,but in every other respect,there is no reason a woman can't do the same job as a man.


thats nice of you not to want preferencial treatment, but it is unethical to deny it if you deserve it. Women will never be viewed as equals when that's all that they are shooting for. Guys only understand competition... I see this problem with the civil rights movement as well, these thoughts tend to legitamize the boundaries that separate us humans from each other.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Well....how about if someone doesn't treat me like a person just cuz I'm a woman, I punch them in the face?Good start?


phreakygoat said:


> thats nice of you not to want preferencial treatment, but it is unethical to deny it if you deserve it. Women will never be viewed as equals when that's all that they are shooting for. Guys only understand competition... I see this problem with the civil rights movement as well, these thoughts tend to legitamize the boundaries that separate us humans from each other.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well....how about if someone doesn't treat me like a person just cuz I'm a woman, I punch them in the face?Good start?


 *what if someone treats you like a woman and not like a person? where would you punch them?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Well, it depends.If they treat me like a modern woman,no punch.If they treat me like a medieval woman with no rights, voice, or opinion,punch to the face.


tipsgnob said:


> *what if someone treats you like a woman and not like a person? where would you punch them?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

[youtube]azoEC0afYtE[/youtube]


----------



## Hayduke (May 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *your right BR....but we can pee standing up.....*





Stoney McFried said:


> Well....how about if someone doesn't treat me like a person just cuz I'm a woman, I punch them in the face?Good start?


I bet Stoney can pee standing up!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

I can! I just get my ankles all wet.


Hayduke said:


> I bet Stoney can pee standing up!


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 16, 2009)

So can I... but it always ends badly for me and whoever I have to ride home with later. XD


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

I pee standing up in the shower! I read somewhere that every once in a while, girls should pee standing up because it more fully drains the bladder.


CanadianCoyote said:


> So can I... but it always ends badly for me and whoever I have to ride home with later. XD


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 16, 2009)

That does sound about right. And who DOESN'T pee in the shower, honestly?? I know people who claim they don't... but I think they're liars.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Who wants to get out and get the floor all wet?


CanadianCoyote said:


> That does sound about right. And who DOESN'T pee in the shower, honestly?? I know people who claim they don't... but I think they're liars.


----------



## dahamma (May 16, 2009)

It's not that girls can't stand up to pee. It's the shake that's disturbing. hahaha


----------



## bicycle racer (May 16, 2009)

pissing in the shower is quite convenient if i may say so. us men have the ability to aim so right down the drain.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 16, 2009)

*and we can write our name in the snow.........*


----------



## dahamma (May 16, 2009)

so can girls with the right control


----------



## bicycle racer (May 16, 2009)

not with the same precision and accuracy at least without much practice. we got you girls on this one.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 16, 2009)

Girls Can Right They're Names In The Snow!! That Blew My Mind. My Question Would Probably Be Why They Tried. Seems Tedious.


----------



## Rachface11 (May 17, 2009)

i cant believe this thread is still going. dude. if anybody has a problem with fat people just dont mess with them. Dont say nothing if you dont have something nice to say. Not all fat people are desperate for a friend, and need YOUR input. I know fat people that are crazy popular and sexy and live normal, regular lives, even though there are ass holes out there trying to bring them down to their miserable level with rude remarks and the like. Live and let live, in PEACE.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 17, 2009)

Ah, but it's against human nature to 'live and let live'. Most fat people have just developed a tolerance to this sort of thing... but it's still annoying as fuck...


----------



## PurpleKoolaid (May 17, 2009)

This thread is so mean. 

I feel so sorry for fat chicks now...that there are men like this in the world, so cruel. 

waaaahahawahwahhh


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 17, 2009)

It's Human Nature And Animal Nature To Single Out The Not So Physicaly Fit And Tear Them Down. They Aren't Assholes They're Following Their Subconcious Instincts.


----------



## Hayduke (May 17, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> It's Human Nature And Animal Nature To Single Out The Not So Physicaly Fit And Tear Them Down. They Aren't Assholes They're Following Their Subconcious Instincts.


Well sort of...It would be human/animal nature to not mate with less healthy mates...which would eliminate the skinny, narrow hipped, and those so physically fit as to be disrupting natural estrogen cycles.

However, as long as there are enough fit mates, aggression (even/especially in non-human species) is not seen. As a matter of fact, aggression within a species, in the non-human animal world, is NEVER seen except in extreme cases of limited resources (land, air, water, energy). If we assume that instances of crass human behavior are explained by our "animalness" and therefore lack of "humanness"....Our planet and its resources have been the limiting factor in our behavior for some time.

If this is the case, and I suspect it is, the fact that there are women in the world that not every asshole wants to spill his mutated seed into, is evolutionarily beneficial to the species and in turn all species of the Earth.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 17, 2009)

But We Are Told And Young Ages That Being Fat Is Bad. For Quite Some Time Now. We Are Shown Everyday What Beauty Is And It's Not Fat. Fat Is Ugly They Say. 

So My Point Is That We Are Breed To Dislike Fat People, And Our Animal Instincts Only Further That Dislike. Im Not Saying That The Men In This Thread Are Justified, Im Just Saying What They're Doing Is Rooted In They're Subconcious.


----------



## Hayduke (May 17, 2009)

The conscious mind is in charge. The sub-conscious follows suit. Example: If you say out loud that you can not do something...you can not, period. The sub-conscious mind hears the "boss", accepts it as fact...done deal. Although absolutely lacking anything resembling enlightenment, people who espouse hatred do it from the conscious mind....the "angel's" voice is ignored.

Point is the behavior is not driven by "instinct" (primates are instinctualy empathetic), but rather by ignorance. Mama bear failed to teach the golden rule, and the priest was otherwise entertained.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 17, 2009)

OK Subconcious Isn't A Good Word. Technically Speaking It's Not Even A Real Word. It Was Specificaly Codemned By Freud As A Word. 

What I Geuss I Was Really Trying To Say Is That This Fat Chick Thing Is They're, ID Speaking Through Their SUPEREGO Saying That They Don't Find AT ALL Attractive.

Yeah, That Seems About Right.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 17, 2009)

"ID Speaking Through Their SUPEREGO Saying That They Don't Find Fat Women AT ALL Attractive."

Felt Like I Should Correct That


----------



## sarah22 (May 17, 2009)

this thread is seriously getting old...lol. not being attracted to overweight people is fine. ok. so you wont date one. that doesnt mean its ok to say that they're unhealthy and discriminate against them. and Ganjaglutin...the reason we're told that fat is bad is because thats what society thinks. just because "they" say it doesnt make it true. its awfully sad if you're unable to question all these things that we've "been told at young ages." i would never accept anything "they" say as truth until i've researched it myself and come to my own conclusion. because "they" tend to be oh so very very wrong.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 17, 2009)

Sarah22 Being Fat (ie, having more fat on Your Body Than is Deemed Healthy) Shouldn't Be Considered Healthy. It Often Leads To Diabetes, Certain types Of Cancer, Osteoarthritis, Gallbladder Disease, Fatty Liver Disease, And So On. Not Being Attracted To Fat People Is Discriminating. It's Saying These Type Of People Aren't Good Enough To Date In My Eyes. More Fat Than Whats Needed Isn't Good But Not Neccearily Bad. That Can Sustain You When You Miss A Meal Or Cant Get Food.

Your Parents Are Wrong? That Sucks...

I'm Sorry If You Don't Like What I Say But I'm Pretty Sure I'm Right.


----------



## pjj1960 (May 17, 2009)

those statistics are fabricated. i am 48 yrs. i have been fat since i was 1 year old. decieving big, all my life. no colesteral problems, low blood presure [i take salt to raise it] gallbladder is excellent[ i do cleanses for internal organs. liver is a bit enlarged, and has been since i was 5 yrs. they don't know why, but it has never gotten worse, or better. insurance companies made that up and the medical and diet industries latched thier greedy hands on that idea.


----------



## pjj1960 (May 17, 2009)

fat predjudice is the only prdjudice that is still legal. and there are many people who are fat phobic.the fat phobs have more of a emotional problem with fat, than the fat person often does. fear, control, hate, who knows. why can't they just ignor what they don't like. us fat people do all the time, ie, jerks and ass holes who feel they are superior because of there wieght being less, feel compelled to judge, lecture or hurt people they don't even understand.
if being skinney was so simple, very few people would be fat. do you think we choose to be treated like outcasts, waiting for some jerk to hassel us ?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 17, 2009)

What Statistics? All I Said Was Being Overweight Often Leads To Health Problems? And I You Say Thats False Than Im Sorry To Say But You Are A Straight Up Idiot.
I Didnt Fabricate Anything.


----------



## pjj1960 (May 17, 2009)

i meant, the basic statistics the general public has been fed about the health hazards of being fat/overwieght/obese are extremely blown out of proportion by the medical profecion, the diet industry, the insurance co. and the media. one personm said it long ago, everyone repeated it, and now everyone thinks it is fact, you know, like 'pot is a gateway drug' kind of lame statement...no studies, no REAL facts, just one statement repeated too often. it does not make it true, no matter what you think. 
i have been in the natural health care buisness for over 20 years, i must be an idiot, like you say...NOT.



Ganjaglutin said:


> What Statistics? All I Said Was Being Overweight Often Leads To Health Problems? And I You Say Thats False Than Im Sorry To Say But You Are A Straight Up Idiot.
> I Didnt Fabricate Anything.


----------



## pjj1960 (May 17, 2009)

When i was 19-20 i lost 95 pounds. i was told [because i could not see, nor believe it] that i looked hot ! men were paying attention to me and i had more sex than anyone in the 90's or 2000's can imagine. 
it did not take long for me to realize that none of these men gave a damn about ME who i was, where i was going, not even my name. i just looked hot and every slimmy creepy jerk slithered out from under every rock just to get a peice of ass from the great looking babe. how empty and shallow, all those go nowere relationships and one night stands...that was worse for my self esteem than being fat. i decided anyone who really wanted to know the real me, could take some time, and get past the cover[fat] and get to know who i am, not what i look like. BIG LIFE LESSON. now the people in my life are in it because they are down right good people, who recognize one of there own. attractive spirit, soul mind, personality, helpful, charming, thats what i want, thats what i want to be, and for the most part hope i am already !


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 17, 2009)

So According To What You Said They'res Been To Studies On The Health Risk Of Being Fat. Now You KNOW Thats Not True!!


----------



## pjj1960 (May 17, 2009)

...................YES I DO as do many others who do there homework


----------



## pjj1960 (May 17, 2009)

spelling is bad, i'm exhausted, sorry


----------



## pjj1960 (May 17, 2009)

so glad your compassion is open. i like you


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 17, 2009)

Not Sure If You Understood But What I Said Is According To What You Said There Hasnt Been Any Studies On The Health Risks Of Being Fat.


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 17, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> I'm at work the other day eating lunch and this fat chick (about 230lbs) tells another female coworker "I don't know how you are so skinny" You must not eat anything" and by no means is this girl skinny prob 130ish maybe more....and this fat chick eats her lunch and then goes to the vending machine and gets some powdered donuts and a mountain dew.types)


hahahahahahaahhahahaahahahhahhahahahhahhhahahahhha ha ha


----------



## pjj1960 (May 18, 2009)

you, i see, are a stickler for words, and i am heat and work tired ! o.k. there has been very little actual study on fat people that have not been on repeated yo yo diets.
the studies that have been done ACTUALLY prove that people, especially women, who lose and gain and lose and gain weight have the afor metioned health problems, although studies were not done on enough people, for a long enough study, to be proven facts. thaere are no other PROVEN studies on overwight people and health issues. the final conclusion to all studies done up to 2000 was that yo yo dieting is far worse for you r hrealth, than being overwieght, excersizing and eating right. [many fat people, not all, eat as well if not healthier than thier wieght normal counterparts.. there are so many factors involved in weight that we know about, and i am sure, a few factors we don't know yet. but we haven't fount a solution for prejudice, cruelty, jugemental self rightious 'down putters', either. what one person finds unattractive, another person finds magic



Ganjaglutin said:


> Not Sure If You Understood But What I Said Is According To What You Said There Hasnt Been Any Studies On The Health Risks Of Being Fat.


----------



## pjj1960 (May 18, 2009)

can you show me some real studies that are done with enough fat people, for a reasonable amount of time ,without preconcieved outcomes ? or will just find the same old statments, restated ?


----------



## pjj1960 (May 18, 2009)

natrone, do you know how many great guys there would be if they weren't so 1 dementional ? ie superficial, judgemental, intolerant, un understanding, and just down right mean ?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 18, 2009)

I Hope This Is All The Evidence You Need.

http://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/guidelines/obesity/ob_gdlns.pdf


----------



## pjj1960 (May 18, 2009)

NOPE !did you acctually read the 200= PAGES in the site you refered me to ? !!
it is a conglomeration of other articles, proving what i said, that the wrong information was stated long ago, and is just repeated as fact. i cou;ld find no information comparing people that had been dieting off and on all there lives with the 'regular' health issues, and people that were fat with no attempt at dieting or starvation wieght loss. there is no mentin of emotional issues and obesity, geneitics [to my satisfaction], and why some people eat modern day diet with no weight propblems, and others can not tolerate a modern, processesed 'junk food' dietwithout becoming obese
there is a REASON some Americans get fat on the same food and some Americans stay slim or average.
why can 2 people live on the same diet, and one loose weight, and one gain. science has no answers. 
and there are studies and statistics to prove any point of view, if you have enough money to back you own oppinion. 
remeber, junk food, health clubs, and diet companies are all multiBILLIONDOLLAR industries, and we are the mice scrambling around some corporate political 'greed' maze. 


Ganjaglutin said:


> I Hope This Is All The Evidence You Need.
> 
> http://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/guidelines/obesity/ob_gdlns.pdf


----------



## pjj1960 (May 18, 2009)

under so much pressure from everyone arround me, and unable to loose, AND KEEP OFF the weight i lost over 45 year period, i had weight loss surgery, a laproscopic agustable band around my stoma, for 2 1/2 years. i was in terrible pain the entire time, could not hold solid food down at all, drank and mushed my diet, and ater 2 1/2 years, lost 30 pounds. the pain forced me to have the lap band removed, and within 1 1/2 years the 30 pounds came back plus 7 more, as a buffer, in case i ever go through another starvation period like that again [an ancient survival mech for survival]anisum womens have


pjj1960 said:


> NOPE !did you acctually read the 200= PAGES in the site you refered me to ? !!
> it is a conglomeration of other articles, proving what i said, that the wrong information was stated long ago, and is just repeated as fact. i cou;ld find no information comparing people that had been dieting off and on all there lives with the 'regular' health issues, and people that were fat with no attempt at dieting or starvation wieght loss. there is no mentin of emotional issues and obesity, geneitics [to my satisfaction], and why some people eat modern day diet with no weight propblems, and others can not tolerate a modern, processesed 'junk food' dietwithout becoming obese
> there is a REASON some Americans get fat on the same food and some Americans stay slim or average.
> why can 2 people live on the same diet, and one loose weight, and one gain. science has no answers.
> ...


----------



## wm2009 (May 18, 2009)

Weird.. as I pass through fast foods (mc donalds etc.), I see many fat people.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 18, 2009)

anyone who deceives themselves into thinking being overweight is not unhealthy is deceiving themselves thats an outrageous claim and absolutely false it does not at the same time mean all overweight people are unhealthy but if you fall in to the definition of obese you are highly likely to live a much shorter life than say your normal weight twin. i have studied health and nutrition for many years and would not comment if i did not know what i was talking about life expectancy in america is going down because of the epidemic of obesity in our country. which greatly raises the chance for death by the number 1 and 2 killers in america heart disease and cancer not to mention type 2 diabetes etc.. im against being mean to people based on appearance and other similar things and am a kind person that said i will not say nothing when a statement such as 'those studies are fabricated' thats utterly not based in the reality of the situation obesity has overtaken ciggs as the 1 killer of americans this is just a fact healthcare is extremely strained by this problem in our country.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 18, 2009)

Well I Dont What Else I Can Do To Imform You Of The Health Issues That People With Obesity Almost Always Face.

One Statement Really Caught My Eye.
"why can 2 people live on the same diet, and one loose weight, and one gain. science has no answers"

Different Exercise Patterns And/Or More Probably Varying Metabolism Is The Answer To This Scenario.


----------



## Hayduke (May 18, 2009)

pjj1960 said:


> within 1 1/2 years the 30 pounds came back plus 7 more, as a buffer, in case i ever go through another starvation period like that again [an ancient survival mech for survival]anisum womens have


I have lost large amounts of weight twice by eating near zero fat and exercising maniacaly. Both times I found what I lost and them some. The body gets a "set point" and times of starvation are then buffered by a little extra...which then eventually becomes the new "set point". This is one of the causes of yo-yoing...the other of course is the reduction of exercise and increasing intake.

I have currently lost between 35-40 pounds since getting my 215 card last Aug. Shortly after that, the 13 year old decided to be vegetarian, so the kitchen IS in support of her...I still eat a burger here and there, but that is getting less palatable. So I have not tried to lose any weight at all...My diet is a little different...and as for the 215 card...I grow my own and have more than I can smoke. I used to ration my herb...smoke a little...get the munchies...eat some cookies. Now I smoke a little...then I smoke a little more...(repeat as necessary)...then I fall asleep. I smoke through the munchies. I also think my strains do not cause the munchies either.

Anyway, still fat for sure, but maybe this slow loss that I did not even ask for, will not result in a yo-yo, and the usual extra 15.

Eat more veggies...smoke more weed.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 18, 2009)

I Can Respect That. We All Do Our Own Thing. But Being Ill-Informed Is The Number One Epidemic In This World And Unfortunately Will Probably Never Be Eradicated.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 18, 2009)

the key is frequent meals five or six a day this makes your metabolism wasteful in its use of calories. starving yourself and eating once a day will slow the metabolism as the body tries to use every calorie as if its the last and this make things more difficult. its also good to vary your caloric intake daily or weekly eat less some days and more others. its important to never allow your diet to contain less than 20% of your calories from fat. fat is very important including some saturated fat there is so much misinformation regarding the human metabolism and weight loss.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 18, 2009)

Indeed....


----------



## sarah22 (May 18, 2009)

dude. im a size 16 and physically healthy as shit. i have no physical health problems aside from mild asthma i got from my mother. i DO however...have a mental illness. and one of the big contributing factors of my mental illness was being teased as a child. and in my teens. no one should ever have to feel inferior because of the way they look. period. people dont realize the ramifications of their judgements. i was suicidal at the age of 12 because all my friends were skinny and i wasnt. and the boys liked them and made fun of me. that should NEVER have to happen. we should be taught to love ourselves and the way we look. we should be taught that everyone is made differently...otherwise we would all be the same already. we should be taught to treat people with the care and respect we wish to recieve. you do NOT need to be a size 6 to be physically healthy. im living breathing proof of that. seriously...leave your judgements at the door...take people for who they are...not what they look like. being non judgemental is a much better way to live. and im not alone by the way. i know several girls my size that are also VERY healthy people. and guys for that matter...


----------



## sarah22 (May 18, 2009)

maybe i'll start running around and waving my IQ in front of everyone and make the less intelligent people feel bad about having a lower IQ. because we all know that would solve the problem of ignorance right? see...the approach is not a good one. there are better ways to encourage healthy living than making people feel bad.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 18, 2009)

Miss England Is A Size 16. You Know Most People With Mental Illnesses Reject The Idea That They're Mentally Ill. No Offence, But Why On Earth Would You Want To Die Because Your Friends Were Hot And You Werent. I Understand You Were Teased But The Reason People Tease Others Is To Make Them Feel Bad So You'd Be Doing What They Want By Fealing Bad.
And I Dont Know About You But I Was Taught All Those Things. So Anybody That Wasn't I'm Sorry, I Feel Bad For You.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 18, 2009)

Why Do You Type A Capital Letter For Every Word? It Is So Unnecessary. Your Every Word Is Not An Eye-Grabbing Headline.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 18, 2009)

I Never Said They Were. It's A Habit. It May Be Unnescesary. Just Like You Mocking Me By Capitalizing Every Word In Your Post.


----------



## sarah22 (May 19, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Miss England Is A Size 16. You Know Most People With Mental Illnesses Reject The Idea That They're Mentally Ill. No Offence, But Why On Earth Would You Want To Die Because Your Friends Were Hot And You Werent. I Understand You Were Teased But The Reason People Tease Others Is To Make Them Feel Bad So You'd Be Doing What They Want By Fealing Bad.
> And I Dont Know About You But I Was Taught All Those Things. So Anybody That Wasn't I'm Sorry, I Feel Bad For You.


its very hard to deal with when you're 12 years old. being called all these names...and i wasnt even big when i was 12...i never really started gaining a lot of weight until i started with the meds. i've always been chubby...but not big like i am now...even though i still dont think im *that* big. i dont have the opportunity to reject the idea that im mentally ill. if i want it to change, i have to acknowledge and accept it. im doing much better now with meds and therapy...but its been a very long difficult journey. and its alright...i dont take any offense, people that havent been there just really dont understand at all. unless you've gone through mental illness...its really hard to understand what a person goes thru. i wanted to die because i was different. and when you're 12...all you want is to fit in with your friends. being different is really hard at that age...and being made fun of relentlessly because of it makes it 100 times worse.


----------



## FootballFirst (May 19, 2009)

the first post is awesome! FOOD should not equal LOVE. eat to live, don't live to eat! 

my mom is a chunkmonster. like 300lbs at 5'6". she hides food around the house like it is a drug, and is always, ALWAYS shoving food in her mouth. since she packs her face with food while she is doing other things, she doesn't remember that she has just downed 300 calories while sitting on her ass at the computer and then she proceeds to tell everyone she "doesn't eat that much." then an hour later she'll say "i'm hungry" will eat another 600 calories and i'll think to myself "your fat ass isn't 'hungry' in fact your frame could feed a small village for a couple of days." i've told my dad that she needs an intervention, but he is weak. i breached the subject multiple times in the past but she always say "you don't know how it feels!" and she cries and carries on the whole WOAH IS ME! don't cry over it, do something about it, be self disciplined, stop being weak, it is only going to make you die sooner and lower your quality of life. your fat fat fat fat fat until you aren't. suck it up and take the ridicule and change or eat yourself into the grave. and if you chose to do the latter, i have no sympathy for you and you deserve what is coming to you.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 19, 2009)

*when I first found out I had MS, the doc had me on some meds that caused me to gain 80 lbs. as soon as I stopped taking the meds the 80 lbs. went away.*


----------



## sarah22 (May 19, 2009)

FootballFirst said:


> the first post is awesome! FOOD should not equal LOVE. eat to live, don't live to eat!
> 
> my mom is a chunkmonster. like 300lbs at 5'6". she hides food around the house like it is a drug, and is always, ALWAYS shoving food in her mouth. since she packs her face with food while she is doing other things, she doesn't remember that she has just downed 300 calories while sitting on her ass at the computer and then she proceeds to tell everyone she "doesn't eat that much." then an hour later she'll say "i'm hungry" will eat another 600 calories and i'll think to myself "your fat ass isn't 'hungry' in fact your frame could feed a small village for a couple of days." i've told my dad that she needs an intervention, but he is weak. i breached the subject multiple times in the past but she always say "you don't know how it feels!" and she cries and carries on the whole WOAH IS ME! don't cry over it, do something about it, be self disciplined, stop being weak, it is only going to make you die sooner and lower your quality of life. your fat fat fat fat fat until you aren't. suck it up and take the ridicule and change or eat yourself into the grave. and if you chose to do the latter, i have no sympathy for you and you deserve what is coming to you.


not all overweight people over eat. some of us cant lose weight because we under eat. i have no appetite because of the medication i take and im lucky to get 800 calories a day sometimes. my body wont lose weight because most of the time its in starvation mode. im sorry, but your post was incredibly ignorant. and i usually dont call people out...but you just really dont get it. also for some people food is as much of an addiction as crack or alcohol. i think that you would benefit from learning self disipline and stop being weak in your narrow minded view of the world. stop being judgemental and try to see things from another persons perspective. learn empathy. learn compassion. learn. because if that post is representative of your entire intellect, you clearly have much learning to do.


----------



## sarah22 (May 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *when I first found out I had MS, the doc had me on some meds that caused me to gain 80 lbs. as soon as I stopped taking the meds the 80 lbs. went away.*


i wish it was that easy for me. smoking bud helps...i got really heavy after taking one of the meds...it took 3 months to get that weight off after i stopped...with the bud i have an appetite...and i eat more. so im able to lose  *sigh* l love mama nature and her amazing universal wonder drug called cannabis


----------



## FootballFirst (May 19, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> not all overweight people over eat. some of us cant lose weight because we under eat.


i think the definition of "overeating" should be something close to eating more food than you need. if you are putting on fat, pounds of fat you are eating more than you need. 




> i have no appetite because of the medication i take and im lucky to get 800 calories a day sometimes. my body wont lose weight because most of the time its in starvation mode.


if you only take in 800 calories and you can't lose weight, you need to exercise or eat less or both. the starvation model is only a regulation of short periods of time such as a week. if you eat less than you need, over time you will lose weight. 



> im sorry, but your post was incredibly ignorant. and i usually dont call people out...but you just really dont get it.


i do get it. no one is going to help you but you. it is you that has no will power. don't make excuses.



> also for some people food is as much of an addiction as crack or alcohol.


exactly, now you are talking. if the addiction is not stopped by will power it will consume the addict. weak people don't have will power. so they make excuses and poor decisions.



> stop being judgemental and try to see things from another persons perspective. learn empathy.


i see it from your perspective. you are weak and have no will power. i do feel sorry for you, and imagine it must be terrible to have no control over your life. there is nothing that can be done for this except for you to realize that no one is holding a gun to your head telling you to overdose on krispy kremes, potato chips, "big gulps", and foods so filled with fat and sugar. its all in your head, figure it out. everybody wants you to be skinny, to be hot, to be healthy, but nobody can will these things on you. it takes hard work dedication and WILL POWER. you have got to want it. some people just don't and for those, excuses won't save you from the inevitable.

change your lifestyle fatty. this one is going to take 15 years off your life. we would like to have you around, but if you want to kill yourself off quicker that will leave more food for the rest of us. god knows you've been eating more than your share.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 19, 2009)

Medication can be a huge factor here, though. I was on medication for 10 years... and when I weened myself off of it, I dropped almost 60 pounds in about 9 months. My eating habits didn't even change much (they weren't that poor to begin with). Still, even dropping those 60 pounds, I'm vastly overweight. If it takes 15 years off my life... the fine. Those'll be the 15 years at the end ... which are shitty years anyway. Why I'd want to live long enough to get Alzheimer's or other forms of dementia... I dunno. Once you hit 80 years old, the vast majority of people develop those sorts of conditions...


----------



## sarah22 (May 19, 2009)

FootballFirst said:


> i think the definition of "overeating" should be something close to eating more food than you need. if you are putting on fat, pounds of fat you are eating more than you need.
> 
> 
> if you only take in 800 calories and you can't lose weight, you need to exercise or eat less or both. the starvation model is only a regulation of short periods of time such as a week. if you eat less than you need, over time you will lose weight.
> ...


i do exercise. i have a 4 year old boxer that loves to walk and play. i work out at home. i go out a lot with friends...walk more than drive/bus...some people just *are* designed to be bigger. theres nothing wrong with my lifestyle. yes i indulge in fast food every now and then...so does everyone. i dont bother much with foods like donuts and potato chips and other junk because it makes me feel ill. i have will power. if i didnt have will power i would be dead via suicide months, or years ago. im not weak, again, if i was weak i would be dead by now. im just *big* and its not affecting me in a negative way aside from the bullshit that people like you sling at me. and most people with addictions need more than just "will power" to get better. i was addicted to razors. i needed medications and therapy to stop. i dont eat "more than my share" and for you to assume that without knowing me means that you dear, are the weak person who is obviously afraid to step outside your little box, open up your eyes and take a look around. i dont know how old you are..but seriously? its time to grow up. everyones body is different. no 2 people are born the same (with the exception of identical twins) and there is not a specific "ideal" for people to live up to. that idea of what is healthy and beautiful is a product of society. for you to blindly follow and agree to that means that your incapable of free thinking. and in a nutshell, makes you a sheep. wow. arent my judgements making you want to go out and learn everything you can? no, of course not. being rude, judgemental and ignorant to the feelings of others is not a way to incite change in people. making people feel bad is not a way to help. having the attitude you have is not helping anyone. smarten up sweetheart.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 19, 2009)

Obese People Are Unattractive. Obese People Shouldnt Be Ridiculed.


----------



## FootballFirst (May 19, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> ...some people just *are* designed to be bigger.


i concur to some degre. but obesity skyrocketed from 100 years ago. same gene pool as before folks. and to see an obese gene pervasively spread through the population to affect 1/3 of the U.S. population would take hundreds of years.



> theres nothing wrong with my lifestyle. yes i indulge in fast food every now and then...so does everyone.


excuse


> im just *big* and its not affecting me in a negative way aside from the bullshit that people like you sling at me.


not yet, wait until you are in an assisted living home because you can't wash and care for your backside properly having had the immensity of your frame grinding your joints away until you are wheelchair bound. my grandma is in this situation now. she can't exercise properly so she can't open her lungs like normal folks should, so she has caught pneumonia twice. she also contracts UTIs on a pretty regular basis because of her inabilities to care for herself. pneumonia will get her and it is because she is sessile. she always regarded food as love and actually fed her miniature dachsund so much it weighed 22 lbs instead of the normal 9lbs. the dog died just recently 4 year before the avg lifespan for mini dachsunds, but i digress.



> i dont eat "more than my share"


if you are obese i would argue the exact opposite.



> being rude, judgemental and ignorant to the feelings of others is not a way to incite change in people.


i don't care, its your life. cut off your nose to spite your face, its only you and your remaining family who suffers.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 19, 2009)

Hmmm......


----------



## sarah22 (May 19, 2009)

FootballFirst said:


> i concur to some degre. but obesity skyrocketed from 100 years ago. same gene pool as before folks. and to see an obese gene pervasively spread through the population to affect 1/3 of the U.S. population would take hundreds of years.
> 
> excuse
> not yet, wait until you are in an assisted living home because you can't wash and care for your backside properly having had the immensity of your frame grinding your joints away until you are wheelchair bound. my grandma is in this situation now. she can't exercise properly so she can't open her lungs like normal folks should, so she has caught pneumonia twice. she also contracts UTIs on a pretty regular basis because of her inabilities to care for herself. pneumonia will get her and it is because she is sessile. she always regarded food as love and actually fed her miniature dachsund so much it weighed 22 lbs instead of the normal 9lbs. the dog died just recently 4 year before the avg lifespan for mini dachsunds, but i digress.
> ...


being a size 16 hardly makes my incapable of caring for myself. i dont continually gain. the only time i gain is when the doctors switch my meds. but then it spikes for a couple months and goes back down. i dont eat nearly as much food as people half my size. my best friend is a size 2. she can eat several times the amount of food i can. people are just made differently. thats all.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 19, 2009)

No, meds and a slow metabolism can do it to you, as well as an under active thyroid.


FootballFirst said:


> i think the definition of "overeating" should be something close to eating more food than you need. if you are putting on fat, pounds of fat you are eating more than you need.



Wrong again, see above.Less than 800 calories?Are you on crack?


FootballFirst said:


> if you only take in 800 calories and you can't lose weight, you need to exercise or eat less or both. the starvation model is only a regulation of short periods of time such as a week. if you eat less than you need, over time you will lose weight.


 No you don't, or you'd realize that size 16 isn't morbidly obese, and some people DO have medical complications which cause them to retain weight.


FootballFirst said:


> i do get it. no one is going to help you but you. it is you that has no will power. don't make excuses.



Good.You're a strong person...quit smoking pot and having sex.Now.


FootballFirst said:


> exactly, now you are talking. if the addiction is not stopped by will power it will consume the addict. weak people don't have will power. so they make excuses and poor decisions.


 

Wow.Just incredibly insensitive assumptions here.


FootballFirst said:


> i see it from your perspective. you are weak and have no will power. i do feel sorry for you, and imagine it must be terrible to have no control over your life. there is nothing that can be done for this except for you to realize that no one is holding a gun to your head telling you to overdose on krispy kremes, potato chips, "big gulps", and foods so filled with fat and sugar. its all in your head, figure it out. everybody wants you to be skinny, to be hot, to be healthy, but nobody can will these things on you. it takes hard work dedication and WILL POWER. you have got to want it. some people just don't and for those, excuses won't save you from the inevitable.


Calling people names is against the rules on here.I made sure to point it out to a mod.


FootballFirst said:


> change your lifestyle fatty. this one is going to take 15 years off your life. we would like to have you around, but if you want to kill yourself off quicker that will leave more food for the rest of us. god knows you've been eating more than your share.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 19, 2009)

Calling Somebody Fatty Isnt That Serious Man. This Thread Is Making Fun Of All Fat Chicks And It Isnt Shut Down.


----------



## skiskate (May 19, 2009)

While I do agree that some people do have problems losing weight be it from meds or a problem with their health. The majority of people do not try hard enough to lose it, 14 months ago I was 50 lbs heavier than I am now. I used to be pretty damn fat, and thought I was exercising enough. I realized that inorder for me to keep the weight down I have to do a shit load of exiercise. I now run over 25 miles a week, swim atleast once a week and work out 3-4 times a week. I also go bike almost everyday, but dont record how far I go since im usually at the skatepark. When I start doing less I instantly start to gain weight back. People say they do exercise, but they are going for a walk around the block or shit, obviously that isnt gonna keep weight off.


----------



## Hayduke (May 19, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> You Know Most People With Mental Illnesses Reject The Idea That They're Mentally Ill.


I'm not crazy!




FootballFirst said:


> my mom is a chunkmonster. like 300lbs at 5'6". she hides food around the house like it is a drug, and is always, ALWAYS shoving food in her mouth. since she packs her face with food while she is doing other things, she doesn't remember that she has just downed 300 calories while sitting on her ass at the computer and then she proceeds to tell everyone she "doesn't eat that much." then an hour later she'll say "i'm hungry" will eat another 600 calories and i'll think to myself "your fat ass isn't 'hungry' in fact your frame could feed a small village for a couple of days." i've told my dad that she needs an intervention, but he is weak. i breached the subject multiple times in the past but she always say "you don't know how it feels!" and she cries and carries on the whole WOAH IS ME! don't cry over it, do something about it, be self disciplined, stop being weak, it is only going to make you die sooner and lower your quality of life. your fat fat fat fat fat until you aren't. suck it up and take the ridicule and change or eat yourself into the grave. and if you chose to do the latter, i have no sympathy for you and you deserve what is coming to you.


Wow! Happy mother's day huh...It sounds to me like your poor mother suffers from some severe depression, quite likely stemming from her previous beliefs that human life is sacred, and abortion is wrong in all cases...



FootballFirst said:


> change your lifestyle fatty. this one is going to take 15 years off your life. we would like to have you around, but if you want to kill yourself off quicker that will leave more food for the rest of us. god knows you've been eating more than your share.


Dude, you are talking to a young lady. You may be very physically fit, but you are just not nice. As difficult as it is to loose weight...changing a personality, as abrasive as you at least want people to believe you have, is much more difficult. With all of your spew about will power and weakness when speaking of you own mother, I assume you believe yourself to be strong and powerful. Therefore my challenge, monumental as it may be, and though I would not bet a single nickle for, is one which you may deem yourself worthy....here is my challenge: Try to be a nice person dude. No really...try, to go some period of time (depending on your strength of course...), without thinking (much less uttering) ill thoughts of anyone other than yourself (self-reflection is not excluded during this "exercise", in fact it is encouraged!)....Dare ya!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 19, 2009)

Sick Thoughts Huh, Got Any Idea How His Thoughts Got Sick???


----------



## Hayduke (May 19, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Sick Thoughts Huh, Got Any Idea How His Thoughts Got Sick???


Obviously doesn't smoke enough good pot!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 19, 2009)

The Best Prescription


----------



## tipsgnob (May 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, meds and a slow metabolism can do it to you, as well as an under active thyroid.
> 
> 
> Wrong again, see above.Less than 800 calories?Are you on crack?
> ...


*you are my hero.............*


----------



## sarah22 (May 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you are my hero.............*


mine too dude...shes mine too  lol  *hugs for stoney!*


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 19, 2009)

You tell 'em, Stoney! 

I bet that guy is really a fat dude who hates himself.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 19, 2009)

Don't Be A Hypocrite


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 19, 2009)

Hey, if you're gonna be fat... there's no point in hating yourself. A lot of fat people hate themselves... and they shouldn't! They really have no reason to... other than what our culture tells them.


----------



## pjj1960 (May 20, 2009)

most of the general public does not understand that most of these 'health issues' you relate to being fat, are prominate with those poor people who can loose weight easy, but always gain it back plus a few pounds more, then loose, and gain and loose and gain. this behavior is what cause most of the 'fat person diseases', you all associate with fat people. its the ITS THE DIETING KILLING PEOPLE FASTER THAN JUST BEING OVERWEIGHT AND STAYING THAT WAY , HEALTHY.


----------



## pjj1960 (May 20, 2009)

our culture has taught us how to eat, it is in every form of media in the world. if parents were given bad foods as children, they will probably teach those bad habits to the next generation.
how can you tell most people yes you can eat wat normal people eat, except YOU , you can never have that type of food again...right, thats fair, an over weight child understands that perfectly well, they can't have what everyone else has, because they are 'BAD PEOPLE'. deprivation leads to binging 
when it comes to loosing weight the word 'JUST'' has no place
if an alcoholic wants to stop drinking, he stays out of bars liquor stores and social setting that have alcoholic drinks. if someone with an eating disorder, or 'food addiction' wants to get clean, do you think they can remove and avoid all food from there life ? NO. so what is the answer ?


----------



## pjj1960 (May 20, 2009)

hey bicycle racer great for you that you are OBSESSED with workingout, and staying fit, you say healthy, but, do you have 3 kids to raise by yourself and 2 jobs and collage classes? not much time to look in the mirror, sweating for the girls [or boys] for hours at the gym when you have grown up responsibilities, and have several goals for yourself, and several goals for the children to help them achieve, too. again, it very well could be that male, 'one dementional' thing..".i'm fit, i'm perfect, uhhh". if your so fit, why are you smoking ? if your a MMP perhaps your not as fit as you leed on...perhaps.


----------



## pjj1960 (May 20, 2009)

my sister and i were forced to everything together, so it must be metabolism, but MDs never found anything wrong with me, so i must be allright, right ? how could i have weight loss surgery for 2 1/2 years and only loose 30 pounds, while following the program...honestly...85% of the time [those munchies did get in the way a bit. IS THERE A MUNCHILESS STRAIN OF SMOKE ?] as always, docs say i am fine, healthy.


----------



## pjj1960 (May 20, 2009)

hey, football first [what is it with you jocks, its your way or the wrong way] you mentioned in one of your posts about your mother eating and eating, and it will kill her. has it occurred to you that she is depressed and wants to die, but is 'too weak to slit her wrists or shoot her brain out, so she is committing suicide slowly and legally ?


----------



## bicycle racer (May 20, 2009)

please dont try and attack me personally because i responded to your false statement regarding the obesity epidemic in this country being fabricated and that being obese does not cause many life threatening diseases thats a ridiculous statement to make. you cant say things like that and expect no one to respond and if you really believe that then your only hurting yourself. i said nothing mean only facts but then you attack me and list your personal excuses for your health issues and why it must be easier for me. you also assume that if your poor have a job and kids you must be overweight again thats false. different situations make things easier or harder but in the end its a matter of lifestyle and choices that really is the truth. people get extremely defensive about that because on some level they know it is true as well and the truth sometimes hurts


----------



## sarah22 (May 20, 2009)

the truth does hurt. and the truth of this matter...is that there are plenty of people who arent compassionate toward the feelings of others. its sad. i hope one day these people learn compassion for their fellow man, and i hope they can learn empathy and release judgement. i think this argument is silly...really. its like beating a dead horse. try putting yourself in the shoes of a person who is overweight and has tried everything and not been able to lose. and i mean everything. and you're just stuck with the reality that you're big and thats it. time to accept the reality that everyone is different. bodies are different. and thats no reason to discriminate or judge. be happy with what you have. as long as you have your health its all good.


----------



## joker152 (May 20, 2009)

i dont think i can re-iterate the point that people should just live and let live enough, its much better for your mental health and a more constructive way to live life. every person on this planet has their flaws whether they be genetic or something we cause ourselves so why try and gang up on the people who have an obvious physical flaw? i would much rather be flawed with obesity than be as insecure as the people who gang up and try to pick on the physically flawed people, plus as said before girls who are bigger generally have nicer racks


----------



## bicycle racer (May 20, 2009)

if your overweight and your health is good and your happy more power to you thats great but sadly that is not the norm. not all people who are heavy are sick or will be but most are and the chance of developing illness as you age is increased significantly if seriously overweight. thats all i have said im not one of the blatantly mean or cruel posters in this thread i attack no one personally its not my way. but i feel automatically lumped with those people because i have strong opinions on this subject its like walking on eggshells.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 20, 2009)

My Point Exactly.


----------



## DirtyDog420 (May 20, 2009)

First, I have not read this entire thread.... Second, I am def over weight.... That being said, we as a people eat too much. The portions we eat now are almost twice as much as we did even 30 years ago. We eat too many calories and don't do enough stuff to burn it off. And I do not feel bad for anyone who says they cant loose the weight as they eat a pint of Ben and Jerry's ice cream.. ( For those who dont know what that, its most likely one the best tasting, but worst for you ice creams in the world). 

I also think it is wrong for anyone who is over weight to be offended by someone who wont date or have sex with them or whatever... The most important thing about a relationship is that you are attracted to the person you are with.. That includes personality and LOOKS... You want people to except you for who you are but then dont except other people to who except you because of their own personal tastes... I have a GF who is slightly over weight too. I find that attractive. I find bigger ( not obese or anything, but a few extra pounds) women to be more attractive than skinny women. Thats my personal tastes...

I would say 90% of people who are over weight could do something about it if they were not so lazy. I easily could if I just stopped drinking beer, eating fatty foods and took a mile walk every day.. Not every fat chick can have a thyroid problem...

Point of all this is this: If you are fat and dont like it, then do something about it. If you dont like fat people, then dont look at them... 

Dirty Dog

P.S. I cant believe I didnt swear.. Go me...


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 20, 2009)

Quite Candid +rep

And High Five For Not Cursing.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 20, 2009)

Demeaning someone is serious.He could have made his point without the fatty comment.


Ganjaglutin said:


> Calling Somebody Fatty Isnt That Serious Man. This Thread Is Making Fun Of All Fat Chicks And It Isnt Shut Down.


Lol.


tipsgnob said:


> *you are my hero.............*


I got your back, girl.


sarah22 said:


> mine too dude...shes mine too  lol  *hugs for stoney!*


Whoever he is,he didn't need to bring another person low to make his point.I'd call him an insensitive prick, but it's against the rules.


CanadianCoyote said:


> You tell 'em, Stoney!
> 
> I bet that guy is really a fat dude who hates himself.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 20, 2009)

Well If You Want To Call Him An Insensitive Prick And Your Posting That The Your Really No Better Than Him Dont You Think?


----------



## sarah22 (May 20, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> if your overweight and your health is good and your happy more power to you thats great but sadly that is not the norm. not all people who are heavy are sick or will be but most are and the chance of developing illness as you age is increased significantly if seriously overweight. thats all i have said im not one of the blatantly mean or cruel posters in this thread i attack no one personally its not my way. but i feel automatically lumped with those people because i have strong opinions on this subject its like walking on eggshells.


i dont lump you in with the other people at all. and i apologize if any of my posts came off that way  im overweight and pretty happy with the way i look. i love my curves. i love the shape of my hips, and my T & A dont look to bad either...lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 20, 2009)

Point is, I didn't call him one. No, I'm probably not any better than him, never said I was.Cuz if it was real life and he said that to one of my friends, I'd probably rap him in the teeth.


Ganjaglutin said:


> Well If You Want To Call Him An Insensitive Prick And Your Posting That The Your Really No Better Than Him Dont You Think?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 20, 2009)

Now Saying You'd Assault Him. Just Rackin Up The Violations Aren't We!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 20, 2009)

No.I never directly insulted or threatened him.


Ganjaglutin said:


> Now Saying You'd Assault Him. Just Rackin Up The Violations Aren't We!


----------



## sarah22 (May 20, 2009)

DirtyDog420 said:


> First, I have not read this entire thread.... Second, I am def over weight.... That being said, we as a people eat too much. The portions we eat now are almost twice as much as we did even 30 years ago. We eat too many calories and don't do enough stuff to burn it off. And I do not feel bad for anyone who says they cant loose the weight as they eat a pint of Ben and Jerry's ice cream.. ( For those who dont know what that, its most likely one the best tasting, but worst for you ice creams in the world).
> 
> I also think it is wrong for anyone who is over weight to be offended by someone who wont date or have sex with them or whatever... The most important thing about a relationship is that you are attracted to the person you are with.. That includes personality and LOOKS... You want people to except you for who you are but then dont except other people to who except you because of their own personal tastes... I have a GF who is slightly over weight too. I find that attractive. I find bigger ( not obese or anything, but a few extra pounds) women to be more attractive than skinny women. Thats my personal tastes...
> 
> ...


omg...one of my buddies will sit and eat a pint of ben and jerry's lol. i used to be able to eat like that when i was younger...anytime i eat any sort of sweets or junk now i can only eat the smallest portions...i get full so quickly, and i usually feel like crap after...lol. but i can pinpoint the exact times in my life i've put on weight. and its all related to medication with the exception of puberty. im hoping eventually i can go off all my meds and hopefully lose my medication weight, but its not too bad, so for the time being...im good  and i totally agree that overweight people shouldnt be offended if someone isnt attracted to them. everyone has personal preference with attraction...and congrats on a whole post without swearing!!! lol


----------



## Jizzmaster0 (May 20, 2009)

Wow whoever said Europeans are not overweight must be a real genius. Or a fucktard I can't decide which. Our friends in England are right on our asses for weight gain, they love their shitty food. Besides, fat people aren't always unhealthy either, it's usually the self absorbed skinny fags with Hypoglycemia and shit. The best is the people who can't stop talking shit on fat people but if a Minority has an issue they r the first ones to talk about profiling and compassion. I guess abuse of others is ok as long as ur not branded a racist/sexist, (insert other media buzz word). Fat people are still fair game. Sad and sadder


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 20, 2009)

We'll I Don't Know About That. You Said If He Said What He Said To One Of Your Friends You'd Punch Him In His Mouth.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 20, 2009)

Well, if you think it was a threat, report me.I'm not going to bicker back and forth over it with you.


Ganjaglutin said:


> We'll I Don't Know About That. You Said If He Said What He Said To One Of Your Friends You'd Punch Him In His Mouth.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 20, 2009)

One Report On You A Day Is Enough.


----------



## Jizzmaster0 (May 20, 2009)

Also if anyone is that revolted by the physical appearance of someone with some extra weight on, u probably need some sort of medication. Simply the sight of another human being shouldn't really make u feel like hurting them nor should you get frustrated or upset. Thats something a doctor should probably go through with you. Or you could just continue pretending to be happy and not take your frustrations out on easy targets. Just a thought. It's sort of obvious that insecurities play a major role in hatred of others.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 20, 2009)

Whatever, ganja.I'm sure if I had a report a day on me, the mods would be quick to let me know.


Ganjaglutin said:


> One Report On You A Day Is Enough.


----------



## dahamma (May 20, 2009)

Some people get bored and report everything.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 20, 2009)

Sounds real helpful, lol.


dahamma said:


> Some people get bored and report everything.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 20, 2009)

True enough. Some people like being upset more than they like being happy.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 20, 2009)

This Thread Is Getting Rather Large. Nowhere Near Biggest Thread In RIU History. Which Is A 20th The Size Of Toke n Talk.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 20, 2009)

Yeah, that thread is legendary.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 20, 2009)

It Would Have Crumbled If The Thread Maker Wasnt An Elite.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 20, 2009)

*does anybody thats been around for a while remember why GK started the biggest thread?*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 20, 2009)

To See How A Fast A Thread Can Grow.


----------



## Hayduke (May 20, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Demeaning someone is serious.He could have made his point without the fatty comment.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> ...


...And we wouldn't want to break the rules!



Ganjaglutin said:


> Well If You Want To Call Him An Insensitive Prick And Your Posting That The Your Really No Better Than Him Dont You Think?


*
Sarcasm! 
*
 He made it pretty clear that he was better than most...future despot.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 20, 2009)

*troll...........*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 20, 2009)

I Don't Think He Was Being Sarcastic By Saying If There Wasnt A Rule Against Insults That He Would Call Him An Insensitive Prick. Just My Thought.


----------



## jahman2222 (May 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *does anybody thats been around for a while remember why GK started the biggest thread?*


I think thats kind of obvious. Maybe its just me?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 20, 2009)

Lmao lol lol


----------



## pjj1960 (May 21, 2009)

in following this thread, wich started the day i joined this site, and was shocked by the original statement [i notice he is long gone !] it SEEMS to me that those MEN with high metabolisums, that are natural athletic types, and have no control of there excessive energy and compulsive drive and copettition, are compleatly unable to comprehend any other type of person other than themselfs and there own ilk. trying to teach them something outside there narrow world view is immpossible as is getting them to open there minds to a different way of thought. these kinds of attitudes are why there are misunderstanding and hate in the world. as long as there are riggid narrow minded, closed minded men in this world with no thought of others feelings or compassion for others, or just acceptance for people that are different from THEM ,there will always be fear, hate, oppresion, violence,and war. 
thank you all for clarifying that for me. i have lost a lot of hope for man kind.....i hope women can overthrow men in all places of power and control befor it is too late to save the planet, civilization and the well being of ALL the various people in it.
BLESS THOSE WHO ARE KIND IN THOUGHT AND ACTIONS


----------



## joker152 (May 21, 2009)

how bout we talk shit about the people who are so insecure with themselves that they pick on people for their physical flaws? man those people are real fucked up.....


----------



## proman (May 21, 2009)

no one is talking about deserving anything (typical American mentality) we are talking about a actually BEING wanted. Two different things.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 21, 2009)

Yes, I was.And I'm a she.I thought everyone knew that by now.


Ganjaglutin said:


> I Don't Think He Was Being Sarcastic By Saying If There Wasnt A Rule Against Insults That He Would Call Him An Insensitive Prick. Just My Thought.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

Wow. Women Are Apparently One Hundred Percent Better Than Men. The Reason This World Is So Fucked Up Is A Hundred Percent Men. Men Are Like A Festering Boil Rotting Away At This World. Without Men EVERY Thing Would Be Better.
And..........................................Your Dead.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 21, 2009)

I never said that at all.Seriously,are you sure what we're even talking about?


Ganjaglutin said:


> Wow. Women Are Apparently One Hundred Percent Better Than Men. The Reason This World Is So Fucked Up Is A Hundred Percent Men. Men Are Like A Festering Boil Rotting Away At This World. Without Men EVERY Thing Would Be Better.
> And..........................................Your Dead.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 21, 2009)

i think probably he was responding to pjj1960's over the top comments. is hard not to respond to that kind of hyperbole.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

LMAO I Just Read My Post From The Point Of Stoney, You Know, Not Knowing Who It Was Directed At. I LMAO.


----------



## sarah22 (May 21, 2009)

YAY FOR BEING FAT AND HAPPY!!! haha yes im a dork...i know..shoot me lol


----------



## tipsgnob (May 21, 2009)

*have to wait for shoot a dork day..........*


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 21, 2009)

Bein' fat and happy is AWESOME.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

Lmao lmao lmao


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 21, 2009)

Well, it IS.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

Lmao Lmao.


----------



## dahamma (May 21, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Lmao Lmao.


Something wrong with being fat and happy? Everyone is entitled to be happy.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

Lmao


Did I Say There Was Something Wrong?


----------



## weedyoo (May 21, 2009)

we should suck all that fat out and power cars with it 



hhahaha by the way


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

LMAO

Not Impossible.


----------



## dahamma (May 21, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Lmao
> 
> 
> Did I Say There Was Something Wrong?


You didn't have to


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

Didn't I...


----------



## dahamma (May 21, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Didn't I...


no it was implied. You didn't have to do that.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

I Implied With Four Letters That Dont Make Up A Word That Was Posted On A Marijuana Growing Site. Clever.


----------



## dahamma (May 21, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> I Implied With Four Letters That Dont Make Up A Word That Was Posted On A Marijuana Growing Site. Clever.


I implied with 4 letters that don't make up a word as well on this site,and struck a chord. Clever? no


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

??? You Lost Me. What Are You Talking About?


----------



## dahamma (May 21, 2009)

Inspired art. You know


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

What About It???????????


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 21, 2009)

It's like watching a ping pong match....


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

Oh I Could Make A Terrible Joke Right There.


----------



## dahamma (May 21, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Oh I Could Make A Terrible Joke Right There.


You can't goad me into getting into trouble


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

Goad. Who's Goading? I'm Just Saying.


----------



## sarah22 (May 21, 2009)

cant we all just get a bong? hehe..


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 21, 2009)

Just curious, Sarah, whereabouts in ONT are ya?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

Clever, Truely Clever Sarah.

Ontario Huh..


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

Toronto!!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 21, 2009)

K then.You weren't talking to me?Apologies for the "do you know what we're talking about" comment.


Ganjaglutin said:


> LMAO I Just Read My Post From The Point Of Stoney, You Know, Not Knowing Who It Was Directed At. I LMAO.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 21, 2009)

*troll......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 21, 2009)

GRaaaaaahhhhrrrgh!Pay my toll


tipsgnob said:


> *troll......*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

??? WTF Is This Troll Shit??


----------



## Hayduke (May 21, 2009)

FAT CHICKS DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

LMAO. Congradulations On Being The 1000th Post. LMAO


----------



## skiskate (May 22, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Toronto!!!!!


Is the city that I hate with a passion!


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 22, 2009)

Ever hear 'The Toronto Song' by the Arrogant Worms? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-LzM9fMS-0

That's my feelings about Canada in general. XD ALBERTA DOESN'T SUCK... BUT CALGARY DOES.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 22, 2009)

i can only imagine the winter in canada idaho was bad enough for me. i can and will only live in places with relatively close proximity to the equator.


----------



## sarah22 (May 22, 2009)

CanadianCoyote said:


> Just curious, Sarah, whereabouts in ONT are ya?


southwestern...i would say the city but im growing again...so i dont wanna give that away  *just* in case lol


----------



## sarah22 (May 22, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i can only imagine the winter in canada idaho was bad enough for me. i can and will only live in places with relatively close proximity to the equator.


i hate the heat...hate the sun...lol. i like the cold...i love the snow...i also like rain and cloudy weather too..lol canada is perfect for me  but i think i would probably like england too because it rains a lot there...


----------



## bicycle racer (May 22, 2009)

besides if you grow outdoor or simply enjoy cannabis cali is great 65 to 85 year round average temps. there are a few days a year that are too hot but mostly great weather. its like amsterdam with better bud and better weather. spain looks like a good place to be also imo.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 22, 2009)

*I have to agree with sarah, I love a cloudy/rainy day...and I prefer the cold weather....I'm getting tired of my southern way of life.........*


----------



## sarah22 (May 22, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> besides if you grow outdoor or simply enjoy cannabis cali is great 65 to 85 year round average temps. there are a few days a year that are too hot but mostly great weather. its like amsterdam with better bud and better weather. spain looks like a good place to be also imo.


my best friend and i are hoping to get out to california for a trip sometime this year...i'll check it out...lol. but as far as temps go...anything over 12 or 13 celsius...or like...67 fahrenheit is too hot for me...haha. one disadvantage i've found to my extra weight. i cant handle the heat at all. but its great insulation for the winter  haha


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 22, 2009)

Northern California Rocks.


----------



## Hayduke (May 22, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> i hate the heat...hate the sun...lol. i like the cold...i love the snow...i also like rain and cloudy weather too..lol canada is perfect for me  but i think i would probably like england too because it rains a lot there...


Agree 100%



bicycle racer said:


> besides if you grow outdoor or simply enjoy cannabis cali is great 65 to 85 year round average temps. there are a few days a year that are too hot but mostly great weather. its like amsterdam with better bud and better weather. spain looks like a good place to be also imo.


Yes...but if you grow indoors, cold weather is great (free A/C). And the weather here is strange...we have 90 degree heat for a week here and there in November and Jan/Feb, and it is hot through most of October. And the Summers have been getting hotter and drier...then it all catches on fire in Oct.

Northern California is cool. The Southwest is great as long as you find some elevation. Socal beaches are mostly flat. The beach is used as a trash can. The water is green at best. Increasing red tides make multiple months in the summer smell like dirty ass from the nutrient rich run-off from manicured lawns and golf courses...and pet waste, causing algal blooms that quickly deplete the water of all oxygen resulting in a huge die-off of everything. (Ensenada, B.C., Mex.; some summers the red tide never lifts from the harbor. The water becomes completely devoid of O2 resulting in fish writhing at the surface gasping for air as if they had lungs...the smell is vivid.)

Nothing returns to the "soil" as too large of a portion of most watersheds are now impermeably paved and only one river remains un-damned to the sea. We dredge sand from natural breaks and spew it, and all its doomed fauna, onto the beach...sand comes from mountains....the winter tides remove the sand, exposing a perfectly nice if not natural rocky shore....tourists like their sand mixed with water best.

The Beach Boys may not have lied...but the women in SoCal, if in anyway "hotter" than others, is only due to surgeons who would make a Nazi war criminal feel all warm and fuzzy with memories of the fatherland. There are people everywhere...sheep living like ants in number only...not enough forage.

Sorry, I think I need a trip out of the Schity, but my garden won't let me leave!

I may have developed Stockholm Syndrome, as I do love my captors.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 22, 2009)

Ummmmm.... Yup.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 22, 2009)

i grew up in socal so i always thought the grass was greaner elsewhere i moved out of state and lived and traveled to various places only thing i learned was i love socal and wont move again. i had to leave to realize what a great place it really is imo. you can surf and ski litterally in the same day if you wanted. to each his own though we cant all live in 1 place anyways.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 22, 2009)

Damn That's Cliche! I Geuss With Good Reason. Dont Know What Ya Got Till Its Gone.


----------



## FootballFirst (Aug 31, 2009)

bump..........


----------



## leeny (Aug 31, 2009)

shit dude. I've got respect for the big girls that can go out to clubs and shit. I try and be confident but I'm not. and the fuckers that tell me I'm fat and disgusting? fuck you I know. I've been fat forever. I am fat. I hate being fat. thatkyou for telling me once again how fucking fat and ugly I am, and how I will not ever be loved or happy or healthy because I'm fat.I'm a porker with no tits or ass to be proud of. ugly and fat- that's me. keep em coming asshole.


----------



## what... huh? (Sep 1, 2009)

At the height of the Renaissance period "fat chicks" were the social equivalent of the emaciated plastic bimbo's the idiot box tells you that you like. What you find "attractive" has largely to do with what you think other people find "attractive". It is social engineering. Who a person is has nothing to do with what you are attracted to, and IMO it is a very flawed character which ignores it... because if you plan on trying to stay with a person, you will get bored of their body... no matter what it looks like. Then you have to figure out what you like/need that is left. Women are beautiful, in varying sizes. Too big is an arbitrary measure you are, at this point, wired to find appealing. What it says about you is unkind. Let me rephrase the question.

WTF is up with all the amputees in Sierra Leone? That is fucking disgusting. I could never love someone who looked like that.

Shallow.


----------



## JeepBeep (Sep 1, 2009)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder - To each thier own (but i keep the Manatee's on the D/L) =P


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 1, 2009)

JeepBeep said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


 


As is said, beauty is only skin deep  but ugly goes all the way down to the bone.
&#12288;
There is one very unique thing about fat chicks that they do have over slender chicks. 

I think it is the enticing exciting way their sweat percolates in the folds of their flesh. 
&#12288;
Now if that wont give you wood nothing will.


----------



## natrone23 (Sep 1, 2009)

what... huh? said:


> WTF is up with all the amputees in Sierra Leone? That is fucking disgusting. I could never love someone who looked like that.


I don't criticize people who arn't responsible for their circumstances.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 1, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> i only post part of my face because this is a site where we talk about doing illegal things. duh...if u want me to post a pic of my whole face to show u that im a very pretty girl...i can certainly do that too. i have been a big girl my whole life. i dont really see a need to change. lots of guys change their minds about fat girls once they get to know me...because i also have a pretty kick ass personality.


i think its best for you to understand that the way you carry yourself has allot to do with how Men think of you. I prefer them not to have the darkness around the eyes....


----------



## natrone23 (Sep 1, 2009)

what... huh? said:


> emaciated plastic bimbo's .


thats shallow


----------



## what... huh? (Sep 1, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> thats shallow


Shallow is finding merit where there is none, or dismissing it where there is.

If you are thin, you are thin. This may or may not be a result of your behavior. Typically, the images shown on the idiot box are of people who make themselves unhealthy in order to look good for you. I do not find merit in that. I find it shallow.

Plastic examples the lengths women go to to meet YOUR ideals. It places more value in objectification than self, and I think is unhealthy, dangerous, and shallow.

Bimbo implies ignorance, or the desire to appear ignorant. The wealthy bimbos on the idiot box are designed to appeal, again, to you... 

The combination of the three is a prescription. I am not talking about a woman who is loopy because of the medicine she takes to counter the nuclear radiation she endures because of her breast cancer, which gives her a loss of appetite and required prosthetic reconstructive surgery.


I think you know that.

*Funny that the latter situation almost describes to a T what you think is "sexy". It is just the circumstance which you find distasteful. I guess the crux of my argument is that the horror shows that are the lives of most strippers I find distasteful. You are willing to believe the fantasy. I am not.


----------



## natrone23 (Sep 1, 2009)

what... huh? said:


> Bimbo implies ignorance, or the desire to appear ignorant. The wealthy bimbos on the idiot box are designed to appeal, again, to you...
> 
> .


Sorry I don't watch Fox news


----------



## what... huh? (Sep 1, 2009)

LMAO


Exactly though. It is a shame that women feel they have to go under the knife in order to be good reporters... dontcha think?


Don't you find that whole idea kind of... shallow?


----------



## natrone23 (Sep 1, 2009)

I guess the crux of my argument is that the horror shows that are the lives of most strippers I find distasteful. You are willing to believe the fantasy. I am not.[/QUOTE]

Strippers lol sorry man don't go to strip clubs


----------



## what... huh? (Sep 1, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> Strippers lol sorry man don't go to strip clubs


Watch porn?


----------



## Cman (Sep 1, 2009)

Fat girls exist because horny guys would still tap dat ass.

If all guys _truly_ agreed that fat girls were disgusting, then they would either lose the weight, or never have offspring.

Women obsess about weight, and say they want to be skinny, but make no mistake, they can still get guys. 

Why go to all the trouble to lose weight? So you can attract another "class" of guy? So you can compete with even hotter women. I think fat chicks like it the way it is. There are always dopey, lovey, average guys who will take it (who themselves have discovered that hot girls are too "high maintenance" -- translation: Will leave you if you are a slob.)

Facxts!


----------



## BruceColtrane (Sep 1, 2009)

This thread is rediculose lol.


----------



## Toker88 (Sep 1, 2009)

Not everyone has the same ideals. I'm a woman who happens to like men with a lil' meat  lol and I'm in no way BIG myself, but I'm certainly curvier then the average, which I happen to find very attractive. 

Without thin, there would be no fat-- the worlds people fall on spectrums, all kinds ofspectrums, from wieght, to hieght to sexual orientation-- its all variable, and its all natural.

live and let live.


----------



## natrone23 (Sep 1, 2009)

For the record I'm also against anorexia and bimbo's. Moderation is key


----------



## doobnVA (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, in defense of fat ladies everywhere.. it IS much harder for a woman to lose weight than a man. A woman has her hormones working against her. Women are the childbearers, and their bodies are designed for survival so they can reproduce. This means we naturally store more fat than men. Call it an evolutionary throwback, if you will. Stored fat = energy if there isn't a ready source of food. 

You have to be seriously disciplined nowadays if you're going to eat healthy. Just about everything is "fortified" with high fructose corn syrup and other added sugars. Hell, even a can of corn has added sugar (look at the ingredients next time you're out shopping... corn, sugar). Add that to the fact that we rely on "convenience" foods, instead of eating fresh, whole foods (who has the time or desire to cook a meal when you can order in! No dishes to wash, either!), and there you have it.

Our society as a whole is getting fatter and fatter. Eating habits are a learned behavior, so don't blame the fat chicks, blame their lazy parents.


----------



## Cman (Sep 1, 2009)

what... huh? said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> Exactly though. It is a shame that women feel they have to go under the knife in order to be good reporters... dontcha think?
> ...


Actually, I think if a women in a news "reporter" for a network, the biggest job requirement is looking good. Period. Its not heartless to cut them for younger talent. How long do NFL players last? 5 years? Ten if really lucky.

I dont understand why Couric is even on the news when there are scores of more attractive, more intelligent, more articulate women (and men).

I suspect she has the "girlfriend" appeal for baby boomers. Yech!


----------



## doobnVA (Sep 1, 2009)

Cman said:


> Actually, I think if a women in a news "reporter" for a network, the biggest job requirement is looking good. Period. Its not heartless to cut them for younger talent. How long do NFL players last? 5 years? Ten if really lucky.
> 
> I dont understand why Couric is even on the news when there are scores of more attractive, more intelligent, more articulate women (and men).
> 
> I suspect she has the "girlfriend" appeal for baby boomers. Yech!


I disagree. I think the biggest job requirement for a "reporter" is to be able to REPORT. That means coming up with an idea for a story, investigating that story, and writing it up.

Otherwise, you're not a reporter, you're a spokesperson. A spokesperson is nothing more than a face. You stand there, looking pretty, and deliver your lines.

Katie Couric is a hardass. She used to be cuter when she was young. Hell, look at Barbara Walters, she's ancient, but she gets the story.


----------



## natrone23 (Sep 1, 2009)

doobnVA said:


> Well, in defense of fat ladies everywhere.. it IS much harder for a woman to lose weight than a man. A woman has her hormones working against her. Women are the childbearers, and their bodies are designed for survival so they can reproduce. This means we naturally store more fat than men. Call it an evolutionary throwback, if you will. Stored fat = energy if there isn't a ready source of food.


Do woman really need to store a 200 pounds of fat for a rainy day?


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 1, 2009)

More cushion for the pushin'


----------



## doobnVA (Sep 1, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> Do woman really need to store a 200 pounds of fat for a rainy day?


I didn't say that. I said women store more fat than men, and it's harder for them to lose it.

Yes, they need to store SOME fat. If you're 200 lbs overweight, you've got a bigger problem than just liking to eat. People who are this overweight generally DO have some legitimate medical issue that makes them so fat - whether it be an addiction to food, emotional overeating, depression, or some kind of hormonal or thyroid problem.


----------



## natrone23 (Sep 1, 2009)

doobnVA said:


> I didn't say that. I said women store more fat than men, and it's harder for them to lose it.
> 
> Yes, they need to store SOME fat. If you're 200 lbs overweight, you've got a bigger problem than just liking to eat. People who are this overweight generally DO have some legitimate medical issue that makes them so fat - whether it be an addiction to food, emotional overeating, depression, or some kind of hormonal or thyroid problem.


I guess its odd that Euorpean people don't have these "medical issues". Apparently only Americans catch these medical problems


----------



## doobnVA (Sep 1, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> I guess its odd that Euorpean people don't have these "medical issues". Apparently only Americans catch these medical problems



Says who?

While the availability of data within the European Union varies widely, surveys presented at the congress showed that England, Germany, Greece, Cyprus, the Czech Republic and Slovakia had some of the highest rates of overweight or obese adults.

According to a survey completed in 2003, 75.4 percent of German men and 58.9 percent of women were overweight or obese. A 2004 survey in England showed rates of 66.6 percent for men and 58.5 percent for women.

Spain had the highest rate of overweight boys, with 35 percent in that category in 2000-2002. Other countries with high rates - 29 to 31 percent - were Malta, Scotland, Greece, Portugal and England.
Portugal had the highest rate for girls, at 34.3 percent, followed by Scotland, with 32.9 percent, and Spain, with 32 percent. The Netherlands, Slovakia, Estonia and Finland were among the countries with the lowest rates of overweight children.

http://www.euro.who.int/obesity

Seriously, Google "obesity in Europe". Trust me, it's a problem there, too.


----------



## Cman (Sep 1, 2009)

doobnVA said:


> I disagree. I think the biggest job requirement for a "reporter" is to be able to REPORT. That means coming up with an idea for a story, investigating that story, and writing it up.
> 
> Otherwise, you're not a reporter, you're a spokesperson. A spokesperson is nothing more than a face. You stand there, looking pretty, and deliver your lines.
> 
> Katie Couric is a hardass. She used to be cuter when she was young. Hell, look at Barbara Walters, she's ancient, but she gets the story.


Couric reads the news. She does not devise, research, or outline the news program. She sits there and reads the prompts.

I agree, if she were a REPORTER in a traditional sense of getting leads and running down stories, but alas, she is not.


This is like the differnece between a composer and a musician. Composers are the brains of the operation, it doesnt matter that their fingers are not the most dextrous. Highly trained musicians are paid to sit in the chair and read the notes. And its quite competitive. Strangely, the majority of thse guys/gals cant write or express musical vision.

I thiink Katie is the equivalent of an old baseball glove. A comfortable interface to the harsh realities of catching the news. 

I just dont care to wear the same glove worn by the boomers. Not so comfortable for me, and her Jacksonesque appearance scares me a bit.


----------



## doobnVA (Sep 1, 2009)

PrincessTurdstool said:


> Obesity in women by country...
> 
> http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/hea_obe_in_wom-health-obesity-in-women
> 
> ...



For real. Have you guys seen some of the crap that comes out of the school cafeterias? According to my kids, it's cheeseburgers and pizza just about every day. 

Add that to the fact that most households are two-paycheck households with both parents working (or single parent households) and hardly anyone is sitting down for family dinners (which, according to nutrition experts is VERY important if you want to teach your child good nutrition habits) and it's no surprise at all that our kids are fatter than anyone else's.

I make it a point to tell my kids not only that they can't have candy and junk food for breakfast, lunch, and dinner, but also WHY they can't. They may not be gung-ho to eat all their vegetables, but I make sure they see ME eat mine. 

It's all about setting an example. Kids want to be like their parents, so if the parents are sitting in front of the TV guzzling sodas and polishing off entire bags of chips, then the kids are going to want to mimic that behavior.


----------



## doobnVA (Sep 1, 2009)

Cman said:


> Couric reads the news. She does not devise, research, or outline the news program. She sits there and reads the prompts.
> 
> I agree, if she were a REPORTER in a traditional sense of getting leads and running down stories, but alas, she is not.
> 
> ...



You're right, there's a difference between REPORTING and being an "anchorperson". Right now, Couric is an anchorperson. And I agree, she's kind of scary looking, but in her defense she's been through a lot. When her husband died, she aged 15 years in what seemed like a few months.

Anyway, the argument wasn't whether or not Katie Couric writes for CBS, it was that good-looks aren't necessarily the most important trait for a reporter to possess.


----------



## Cman (Sep 1, 2009)

doobnVA said:


> You're right, there's a difference between REPORTING and being an "anchorperson". Right now, Couric is an anchorperson. And I agree, she's kind of scary looking, but in her defense she's been through a lot. When her husband died, she aged 15 years in what seemed like a few months.
> 
> Anyway, the argument wasn't whether or not Katie Couric writes for CBS, it was that good-looks aren't necessarily the most important trait for a reporter to possess.


Agree, but as jobs become more specialized, the one sitting in front of the camera should be attractive and articulate.

Katie should be moved away from the camera, but I think the network played her to capture a demographic that wasnt as strongly spoken for by the other networks. An attractive, intelligent, young woman would have missed that demographic by about half.


----------



## leeny (Sep 1, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> I don't criticize people who arn't responsible for their circumstances.


 why would you criticize people at all?


----------



## natrone23 (Sep 1, 2009)

doobnVA said:


> For real. Have you guys seen some of the crap that comes out of the school cafeterias? According to my kids, it's cheeseburgers and pizza just about every day.
> 
> Add that to the fact that most households are two-paycheck households with both parents working (or single parent households) and hardly anyone is sitting down for family dinners (which, according to nutrition experts is VERY important if you want to teach your child good nutrition habits) and it's no surprise at all that our kids are fatter than anyone else's.
> 
> ...


I thought it was because of "medical issues"


----------



## doobnVA (Sep 1, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> I thought it was because of "medical issues"



Do you actually read, or do you just pick out random statements and try to start arguments?

I SAID, a person who is 200 lbs overweight more than likely has a medical issue causing them to remain overweight.

That has nothing to do with overweight kids, as it's rare for a child to be 200lbs, let alone 200 lbs OVERweight.

Our KIDS are fat mostly because we teach them poor habits.


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 1, 2009)

or maybe some fat people are happy with themselves and dont feel the need to starve themselves to be someone elses idea of attractive.  this thread has been around for ages and its never going to get resolved...lol.


----------



## Toker88 (Sep 1, 2009)

Meh thats the thing, whether they're too fat, thin, tall short w/e someone is always going to have an opinion or a judgement. That being said, if you don't like it-- don't look.


----------



## FootballFirst (Sep 1, 2009)

Toker88 said:


> if you don't like it-- don't look.


but they're everywhere at once!


----------



## Zekedogg (Sep 2, 2009)

Does anyone need my assistance....I am a master of the female anatomy and love em all..


----------



## snail240 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ive fucked a few fat chicks its all good just make sure they buy you somthing and whatever you do dont let your guard down. Fat chick sits on your face you might just loose somthing I call dignity. Having a brownstar on your nose you cant get off could be shocking and smelly.

Remember go to bed with itchy butt wake up with sticky fingure number one rule.


----------



## bicycle racer (Sep 2, 2009)

snail240 said:


> Ive fucked a few fat chicks its all good just make sure they buy you somthing and whatever you do dont let your guard down. Fat chick sits on your face you might just loose somthing I call dignity. Having a brownstar on your nose you cant get off could be shocking and smelly.
> 
> Remember go to bed with itchy butt wake up with sticky fingure number one rule.




i hope this is not from experience lol. oh the humanity.


----------



## Jizzmaster0 (Sep 2, 2009)

My GF is a heavy chick...but im a heavy guy so it works..and the sex has never been better for me. Also skinny chicks who are popular w the boys...all mostly retarded, psychotic, or have a long string of failed relationships because they are way too high maint. Nope, give me the "girl next door" or the slightly less perfect one so I can have a real person and not some fake, 5 hours in the bathroom on my face type of smutbag who is about as deep as a kiddie pool


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 2, 2009)

Bunch of shallow people


----------



## snail240 (Sep 2, 2009)

Jizzmaster0 said:


> My GF is a heavy chick...but im a heavy guy so it works..and the sex has never been better for me. Also skinny chicks who are popular w the boys...all mostly retarded, psychotic, or have a long string of failed relationships because they are way too high maint. Nope, give me the "girl next door" or the slightly less perfect one so I can have a real person and not some fake, 5 hours in the bathroom on my face type of smutbag who is about as deep as a kiddie pool


Im after all chicks. Set your standards low and well you got low standards.

Standards are for under acheivers. The goal is pussy! Dont get picky get even! Break that shit dont hate that shit!


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 2, 2009)

I cant believe that this made it over a hundred pages.


----------



## Bluntz20 (Sep 2, 2009)

im goin out on a limb here....but kill all fat bitches....hahaha....hate me if you want...i dont care,,,im ripped....hahah...fat bitches


----------



## Bluntz20 (Sep 2, 2009)

might i add...it's a sin to over indulge.....fuckin fat fucks die


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Sep 2, 2009)

I say, "If you're fat, its your own damn fault." There are those few people who _actually_ have health issues, but the ratio of "health issues" to "just fat" is way too low.

Anyway... Fat chicks are never going to go away. Fat chicks, embrace. Get more pussy, you shall.

Fat chicks usually have some pretty large breasts as well, which is always nice.


----------

